# TR w/4000+ Pics/Disney on Ice w/184 Pics!!



## DizNee Luver

_DISNEYLAND TRIP INDEX

Trip Report Begins~~~Page 50~~~Starts Post #746
Farrell’s Ice Cream Parlor~~~	Page 52~~~Starts Post #778~~~Santa Clarita
Howard Johnson**HoJo	~~~Page 53~~~Starts Post #782~~~The Grounds
Howard Johnson**HoJo	~~~Page 53~~~Starts Post #786~~~	The Rooms
Millie’s Restaurant	~~~Page 53~~~Starts Post #787~~~In Front of Fairfield Inn

Disneyland Day #1~~~Page 54~~~Starts Post #798
Goofy’s Kitchen~~~Page 56~~~Starts Post #828
GK Review~~~Page 56~~~Post #838
Billy Hill & the Hillbillies~~~Page 57~~~Starts Post #845
Musical Chairs~~~Page 57~~~Starts Post #847
Rainforest Café~~~Page 58~~~Starts Post #865
RFC Review~~~Page 59~~~Post #873

Disneyland Day #2~~~Page 59~~~Starts Post #878
Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique~~~Page 59~~~Starts Post #879
BBB Review~~~Page 59~~~Post #885
Princess Fantasy Faire~~~Page 60~~~Starts Post #893
Ariel’s Grotto WoC Dining~~~Page 61~~~Starts Post #904
AG Review~~~Page 61~~~Post #905
World of Color Info~~~Page 61~~~Starts Post #906
Pre-Show~~~Page 61~~~Starts Post #908
World of Color~~~Page 61~~~Starts Post #912
WoC Review~~~Page 61~~~Post #915

Disneyland Day #3~~~Page 62~~~Starts Post #928
Morning Madness~~~Page 62~~~Starts Post #929~~~Opening Ceremony
River Belle Terrace~~~Page 64~~~Starts Post #954
Drawn to the Magic~~~Page 64~~~Starts Post #957
World of Color~~~Page 64~~~Post #960~~~AP Merchandise

Disneyland Day #4~~~Page 65~~~Starts Post #967
Carnation Café & Review~~~Page 65~~~Post #967
Pixie Hollow~~~Page 65~~~Post #968
PFF & Jedi Academy~~~Page 65~~~Starts Post #969
PCH Grill~~~Page 66~~~Starts Post #976
PCH Review~~~Page 66~~~Post #980

Knott’s Day started at Storyteller’s~~~Page 67~~~Starts Post #1000
Storyteller’s Review~~~Page 68~~~Post #1018
Knott’s Berry Farm~~~Page 69~~~Starts Post #1026
Mrs Knott’s Chicken Dinner~~~Page 70~~~Post #1046
Dinner & Park Review~~~Page 70~~~Post #1046

Hollywood Day~~~Page 70~~~Starts Post #1048
Pink’s Hot Dogs~~~Page70~~~Starts Post #1050
Walt Disney Studios~~~Page 71~~~Starts Post #1065
**More Knott’s Review**~~~Page 72~~~Post #1067~~~In Blue
Bob’s Big Boy Restaurant~~~Page 72~~~Starts Post #1074
Highland & Hollywood~~~Page 73~~~Starts Post #1088
Disney Soda Fountain~~~Page 73~~~Starts Post #1090
Soda Fountain Review~~~Page 73~~~Post #1094

Disneyland Day #5~~~Page 74~~~Starts Post #1101
Minnie & Friends~~~Page 77~~~Starts Post #1141
M&F Review~~~Page 78~~~Post #1165
Big Thunder Ranch BBQ~~~Page 79~~~Starts Post #1179
BBQ Review~~~Page 79~~~Post #1181

Disneyland Day #6~~~Page 80~~~Starts Post #1200
Surf’s Up w/Mickey~~~Page 80~~~Starts Post #1200
Surf’s Up Review~~~Page 81~~~Post #1210
Café Orleans~~~Page 83~~~Starts Post #1232
Café Orleans Review~~~Page 83~~~Post #1233
Fireworks from Castle~~~Page 83~~~Post #1237

Mimi’s Café~~~Page 84~~~Starts Post #1254
Mimi’s Review~~~Page 84~~~Post #1255

Jelly Belly Factory~~~Page 85~~~Starts Post #1266
_

Hi Everyone!!
Been a while since I was on this side of the boards....but the Disney fever has hit & so the planning begins!!!!  

We had a wonderful-magical trip last March when we celebrated our 25th anniversary & I was amazed at all the comments I received on my report & pics....so I figured I'd go at it again!  I'll try to keep it fun to read...... 

So here are the characters involved on this years trip:






Betty (my mother-in-law), myself (Laurie), Derek (who will turn 21 on our 1st disney day), Tyler (our 23 yr old), Anthony (who will be 9), Nicholas (our 24 yr old that won't be able to go) & Mike (my hubby)

Added to the family since that picture was taken (2005 trip)






This is Adaleah, she will turn 5 right before our trip!






The twins, Shyann above & Michayla below will be 3 at the time of the trip!






As you can see, we're a big family!!  There will be a total of 9 of us on this trip, ranging from 3 yrs old to grandma.

THE PLAN:  The plan is to rent a 12 passenger van to haul all of us in & our luggage from Salem Oregon to Anaheim California.  We will leave Saturday, July 24th & staying in Stockton overnight then continuing on to Anaheim on Sunday the 25th.
Derek's 21st birthday is Monday the 26th & we will be at Disneyland all day for this!!
We're planning on Disneyland again on Tues the 27th & Weds the 28th.
We tend to just do DL when we go, but we've added extra days so we could explore some other parks, attractions, etc.
We're looking at going to Knott's Berry Farm on Thurs the 29th.
The San Diego Zoo on Fri the 30th & checking out the beaches.
On Sat the 31st, we want to go find "Pinks" (the famous hot dog stand), the El Capitan Theater & Disney Soda Fountain, followed by the Farmer's Market in LA.
Sun, August 1st we are going to surprise my brother at the church he is the pastor for in Torrance & then spend some time at Long Beach.
On Mon, Aug 2nd we're going to Universal Studios & the CityWalk.
These are all new things for our family, so should be fun to explore!!

So at this point, you're probably going.....only 3 days at DL???? But don't fret.........we're ending our time in Anaheim the way we started them.....at our favorite place on earth!!!!

Tues, Weds & Thurs (3rd, 4th, 5th) will all be at DL!!!   As you can see we went with all weekdays at DL....we're hoping this will help with the large summer crowds.

We will pack up & leave Anaheim on Friday, Aug 6th driving to Redding to stop for the night & then back to Salem & home on Saturday, August 7th.

  Wow, that was a lot of info for one post, so will stop for now!!  Keep in mind, this is our dream plan but changes can & most likely will make happen before we get to July......so sit down, fasten those seatbelts & get ready for a wild ride!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Wow the drive home Anaheim to Redding is gonna be exhausting.  Your plans start great, and I am all for doing Disney on the week days.  You guys are gonna have a blast!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm definitely in! I love seeing/hearing about vacations from the perspective of large families. I'm almost always by myself or with one other person. It's gotta be interesting!!

And how awesome you'll get a few other things in. I absolutely adore the S.D. Zoo and we had a blast when we stopped off at the Disney Soda Fountain before our drive home!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Wow the drive home Anaheim to Redding is gonna be exhausting.  Your plans start great, and I am all for doing Disney on the week days.  You guys are gonna have a blast!





Belle Ella said:


> I'm definitely in! I love seeing/hearing about vacations from the perspective of large families. I'm almost always by myself or with one other person. It's gotta be interesting!!
> 
> And how awesome you'll get a few other things in. I absolutely adore the S.D. Zoo and we had a blast when we stopped off at the Disney Soda Fountain before our drive home!



Hooray, You found me!!!!

We used to drive from Medford to Anaheim in one day (14 hours), but since we now live even further north in Oregon.....we figured we better break it up into 2 days.  We will drive longer on the first day & shorter on the 2nd.

I don't know how I missed knowing about the Disney Soda Fountain!!!  We walked around the Walk of Fame in 2005 & saw the Kodak & Mann's Chinese Theater....but had no clue about the El Capitan & Soda Fountain!!! So going back to give it a try....can't wait!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So I made a post on the DisAbilities board regarding help & tip for traveling with an autistic child & egg allergies.  I thought I would post my dilemmas here as well....in hopes that someone that reads this might have something to add.

So here's a problem/question we have:
The twins will be 3 in May, so our summer trip will cost us more.....have to pay for parkhoppers for them.  I'm ok with that, because Disneyland is so much more than just rides.  My concern is having to pay for the character meals....which we plan on doing all of them this trip.  One of the girls is 100% g-tube fed...nothing orally & the other has feeding issues & tends to only eat a cup of yogurt or applesauce in a sitting.  Paying $25 for her to maybe.....maybe eat 1 cup of food is a bit frightening (especially on the pocketbook) & I can't imagine they would charge us for the one that doesn't eat orally at all....would they?????

My other concern is:  one has been recently diagnosed on the autism spectrum & cognatively that of a 6-8mth old.  Her twin has not been diagnosed at this point, but an eval is in the works.  She does have sensory issues & anything out of the routine sets her off.
We took them for a very short trip last April & I can tell you, we were wiped out & really couldn't enjoy our time in the parks.
I'm really crying out for any suggestions, tips, ideas, etc to help us survive 2 weeks away from home.  When at home.......I am very housebound with them, only taking them out for appts.  Since we are very new to the world of autism, I can really use some help here.

I do have an email into one of the Disney chefs regarding knowing which foods have eggs in them....as this is an issue for the one twin that eats.  I also posed the question regarding paying for the character meals....hopefully I'll hear back soon on this.

  Thanx for stopping in on my PTR & feel free to say hello!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Also what about contacting guest services too?  They have some great cast members that can help you.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Also what about contacting guest services too?  They have some great cast members that can help you.



Just the regular info phone line??  I was wondering if they had cast members that work with disabled guests.  A few times I called with questions & I knew more than the person I talked with.....lol

I think on the Disneyland site they might have had a way to contact them with disability questions......I'll have to go see if that's where I saw that info.

Thanx Michelle!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Just the regular info phone line??  I was wondering if they had cast members that work with disabled guests.  A few times I called with questions & I knew more than the person I talked with.....lol
> 
> I think on the Disneyland site they might have had a way to contact them with disability questions......I'll have to go see if that's where I saw that info.
> 
> Thanx Michelle!!



That's what I was thinking on the website.  Look at the bottom of the page, or towards the bottom.  I think I have seen things like that.  I went real quick and looked and this is a page that might help you.  http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/help/gsLanding?name=GuestServicesLandingPage


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx for the link.....they have help for mobility, hearing & vision.......I wish they had a general disability helpline......I'll just have to do some phone calling.


----------



## onelilspark

I think I might have lurked on your last report...or read it once it was all done and I was starting to plan  

...thought I'd come out of lurkdom this time!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

onelilspark said:


> I think I might have lurked on your last report...or read it once it was all done and I was starting to plan
> 
> ...thought I'd come out of lurkdom this time!!



Sweeeeeeeeetttttt!!!  Welcome!!!


----------



## kaoden39

I'm sorry none of those links were helpful.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The links didn't quite address our needs, but still full of great information....so thank you Michelle!!!

So today was Michayla's day.  We started the day at the beauty salon.  She has been pulling her hair out in huge gobs & was starting to get very thin in spots.  I took her in & asked for help.  They ended up cutting the back kinda short to match it to the side she had done the most damage to & then put corn row braids in.   Very cute!!!










We're hoping this will keep her from pulling on it.

Then this evening......Michayla was sitting on my lap & she was letting me stroke her cheeks (for those who did not follow my TR last year, Michayla has an oral aversion, is g-tube fed, has major sensory issues & is developmentally behind).  When I stopped, she grabbed my hands to do it some more.....this is pretty rare.  Then I made kissy noises at her & she leaned in & gave me my first 2 kisses EVER!!!!!!!  It absolutely melted my heart.  She's never let anyone kiss her mouth & for her to lean in for me to do this not once, but twice was a small miracle.  I'm all giddy about it!!!! 

I would have to say, this was a very good day for Michayla & mom!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> The links didn't quite address our needs, but still full of great information....so thank you Michelle!!!
> 
> So today was Michayla's day.  We started the day at the beauty salon.  She has been pulling her hair out in huge gobs & was starting to get very thin in spots.  I took her in & asked for help.  They ended up cutting the back kinda short to match it to the side she had done the most damage to & then put corn row braids in.   Very cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're hoping this will keep her from pulling on it.
> 
> Then this evening......Michayla was sitting on my lap & she was letting me stroke her cheeks (for those who did not follow my TR last year, Michayla has an oral aversion, is g-tube fed, has major sensory issues & is developmentally behind).  When I stopped, she grabbed my hands to do it some more.....this is pretty rare.  Then I made kissy noises at her & she leaned in & gave me my first 2 kisses EVER!!!!!!!  It absolutely melted my heart.  She's never let anyone kiss her mouth & for her to lean in for me to do this not once, but twice was a small miracle.  I'm all giddy about it!!!!
> 
> I would have to say, this was a very good day for Michayla & mom!!!



Oh that is so sweet and such a wonderful thing.


----------



## radiatorsprings

I read a trip report of yours before and I am on board for this one too.  If things go according to plan, I will be in DL the same time as you.  I'm planning on going on a trip from July 23 thru July 28, planning to be in the parks on the 23, 25, 26, and 27.


----------



## onelilspark

Her hair looks adorable like that, hopefully it helps!


----------



## DizNee Luver

radiatorsprings said:


> I read a trip report of yours before and I am on board for this one too.  If things go according to plan, I will be in DL the same time as you.  I'm planning on going on a trip from July 23 thru July 28, planning to be in the parks on the 23, 25, 26, and 27.





onelilspark said:


> Her hair looks adorable like that, hopefully it helps!



Cool!!!  Maybe we'll be able to meet up!!  Do you have a PTR going???


Thanx.....it does look pretty cute on her......so far it has kept her from pulling it out....but definately hard to grab chunks when its braided together.
The twins hair is the only thing they got from their bio-dad.  He was african-american & they have the drier, curly hair.  It mats up in the back, so this takes care of a couple issues.  Might have this done to her sisters as well.


----------



## kaoden39

I was feeling bored earlier and I came upon a website that may or may not have info to help you.  Here is the link http://www.disneylandvacationtips.com/index.html  You can check who knows?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Michelle.....lots of good info on there for general travel & some toddler tips.....will read more when I have a quiet moment.......lol  ok, a quieter moment


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Michelle.....lots of good info on there for general travel & some toddler tips.....will read more when I have a quiet moment.......lol  ok, a quieter moment



I haven't really looked at it myself so I wasn't sure how much help it would be, I kind of figured that maybe it could direct you toward someone who can help.  Have you thought about calling the park itself?


----------



## DizNee Luver

I will......a little closer to our trip.  I got an email back from the chef & he gave me his phone number to call vs conversing back & forth on email.  I will do that this week.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I will......a little closer to our trip.  I got an email back from the chef & he gave me his phone number to call vs conversing back & forth on email.  I will do that this week.



That's great and it is easier sometimes to talk to people.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So since this is in the early planning stages I have gone online & requested travel info from a number of places & have started seeing them trickle in.  This is always exciting for me....even if its on stuff I already know.  Something about getting a new vacation planner just gets you excited!!!  We also are wanting to check out some new things, so getting those travel guides will be very helpful in plotting a course.

Also love getting the Birmbaum's Disneyland book for the year we are traveling in.  I'll also look for a new book when I get this one....always looking for more information on stuff.

I'm an uber planner....but I'm ok with that!!! 

Our biggest concerns still sit with our twins that will be 3 this summer.  Michayla is PDD-NOS (Autism Spectrum) & tends to want to be left alone to do her own thing.  Taking her into the big wonderful world tends to stress her out.  Her twin, Shyann has a number of sensory issues & hates having her routine broken......so we will have to play things by ear once we get there.
Still looking for advice from parents that have done this successfully for any tips, etc.


----------



## radiatorsprings

DizNee Luver said:


> Cool!!!  Maybe we'll be able to meet up!!  Do you have a PTR going???



That'd be cool.  No, I do not have a PTR yet, maybe later.  I have planned a little so far but I don't really have that much to post about yet.  Your life is a lot more interesting lol.


----------



## DizNee Luver

radiatorsprings said:


> That'd be cool.  No, I do not have a PTR yet, maybe later.  I have planned a little so far but I don't really have that much to post about yet.  Your life is a lot more interesting lol.



LOL.....interesting.....never looked at it that way!!


----------



## mnmrmustard

Hey Laurie!  I'm on board for you PTR - looks like it is going to be quite the adventure!  How great that you are going to get to go back down so soon


----------



## DizNee Luver

mnmrmustard said:


> Hey Laurie!  I'm on board for you PTR - looks like it is going to be quite the adventure!  How great that you are going to get to go back down so soon



We've gone the last 2 spring breaks, but looking forward to going during the summer when everything is up & running!!
Glad you'll be joining in!!



Michayla had her MRI yesterday & it looked normal.....so HOORAY!!!  We had some concerns knowing a biological sibling had a "wrinkle" down his brain.  Long day yesterday, but very good news today!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> We've gone the last 2 spring breaks, but looking forward to going during the summer when everything is up & running!!
> Glad you'll be joining in!!
> 
> 
> 
> Michayla had her MRI yesterday & it looked normal.....so HOORAY!!!  We had some concerns knowing a biological sibling had a "wrinkle" down his brain.  Long day yesterday, but very good news today!!



Thank God.


----------



## kaoden39

I was reading in my Birnbaum that I got today and there is a reference to disabilities in it.  They advice that any question or concerns you have can be addressed by guest services at 714-781-7290.  I hope that helps.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I was reading in my Birnbaum that I got today and there is a reference to disabilities in it.  They advice that any question or concerns you have can be addressed by guest services at 714-781-7290.  I hope that helps.



Thanx Michelle!!!! I'm noting that number down!!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Michelle!!!! I'm noting that number down!!!!!



Cool, I hope they can help.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So as I knew would happen.....we have a major kink!!!

Tyler came home from work today & informed me that his work won't let him miss 2 weeks.....one week only!  This is a problem!!!  With us driving from Salem, we would spend 2 days driving down, 3 days at the park & 2 days driving home.........really would not be worth it.  We're hoping to spread out his time off to 12 days & would weed out the extras we had planned.  The way it maps out he would miss 7 days of work during that period....so fingers crossed they will go for this.  This would change our dates to July 24 thru Aug 4.  Very doable & would be a lot cheaper too!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> So as I knew would happen.....we have a major kink!!!
> 
> Tyler came home from work today & informed me that his work won't let him miss 2 weeks.....one week only!  This is a problem!!!  With us driving from Salem, we would spend 2 days driving down, 3 days at the park & 2 days driving home.........really would not be worth it.  We're hoping to spread out his time off to 12 days & would weed out the extras we had planned.  The way it maps out he would miss 7 days of work during that period....so fingers crossed they will go for this.  This would change our dates to July 24 thru Aug 4.  Very doable & would be a lot cheaper too!!!



What about Tyler flying down to join you and flying home?  Then he could spend more time down there and it cuts your stress.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> What about Tyler flying down to join you and flying home?  Then he could spend more time down there and it cuts your stress.



We thought about that.....but he'd miss out on all the fun in traveling in the car with 8 other people, babies crying & kids whining!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> We thought about that.....but he'd miss out on all the fun in traveling in the car with 8 other people, babies crying & kids whining!!!



Goodness knows he certainly wouldn't want to miss out on that, I mean goodness knows we all love to deal with all of that.


----------



## goofycathy

I'm so glad your going again!  You KNOW Im onboard for this TR!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

goofycathy said:


> I'm so glad your going again!  You KNOW Im onboard for this TR!!



Sweet!!!!   Did you do a PTR?? or are you gonna do a TR??  You're getting so close to your trip!!!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So while the planning is slow at the moment.....thought I'd put up a couple of my favorite pics from our trip last March......enjoy!!







































































So there's just a few of the 1800 pics we took.........  Who doesn't love Disney photos?!!  LOL


----------



## kaoden39

I love the kids smiles.  They are so great.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tyler's bosses wife is for our travel plans....now she just needs to convince her hubby to let Ty off for those 7 days of work.....the way it works out...that would give us 12 days total for travel & play!!!

Hope to hear mid week......they're in San Diego until Tuesday  (funny, because this is part of the trip we'll be giving up for shortening our original plans.....)

So now we'll wait......... 


Hey one more thing.....just realized that AP holders get a 20% off at HoJo's, so that is what we will be doing!!!  Can't wait.....never stayed there before & the discount really makes a big difference when looking at 9 nights!!!!  Booking direct with them, I can request 2 rooms side by side (or adjoining) & they'd be the premium rooms facing Disney.   Getting excited to make those resies!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Tyler's bosses wife is for our travel plans....now she just needs to convince her hubby to let Ty off for those 7 days of work.....the way it works out...that would give us 12 days total for travel & play!!!
> 
> Hope to hear mid week......they're in San Diego until Tuesday  (funny, because this is part of the trip we'll be giving up for shortening our original plans.....)
> 
> So now we'll wait.........
> 
> 
> Hey one more thing.....just realized that AP holders get a 20% off at HoJo's, so that is what we will be doing!!!  Can't wait.....never stayed there before & the discount really makes a big difference when looking at 9 nights!!!!  Booking direct with them, I can request 2 rooms side by side (or adjoining) & they'd be the premium rooms facing Disney.   Getting excited to make those resies!!



Yeah, that makes a huge difference especially when you are traveling with an army.  Trust me I know.


----------



## Belle Ella

I can't imagine traveling with that many, let me just say. The closest I came was my DLR/San Diego vacation in '07 (that I've sort of posted photos from, sort of not) where there were 7 of us including my aunt and cousins - but all of us were 18 and older. And I wasn't around that much since I was the only one bouncing back and forth between Disneyland and S.D.

Glad you got info on the AP discount there. Is it too much for me to cross my fingers that the entire month of July has the entertainment rate available?!?!


----------



## goofycathy

DizNee Luver said:


> Sweet!!!!   Did you do a PTR?? or are you gonna do a TR??  You're getting so close to your trip!!!!!!



Oh my gosh!  Ive never done a TR and I want to soooo bad, but im really not sure if I know how and if anyone will want to read it?!?!?  I dont have kids today or a DH till about 2 today so maybe I will try....WISH ME LUCK!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> I can't imagine traveling with that many, let me just say. The closest I came was my DLR/San Diego vacation in '07 (that I've sort of posted photos from, sort of not) where there were 7 of us including my aunt and cousins - but all of us were 18 and older. And I wasn't around that much since I was the only one bouncing back and forth between Disneyland and S.D.
> 
> Glad you got info on the AP discount there. Is it too much for me to cross my fingers that the entire month of July has the entertainment rate available?!?!




I've heard about the entertainment rate, but don't know anything about getting a ?book?.......and waiting to see if that rate would apply.  I have the AP, so if I read that correctly......the 20% disc is good year round....at least I hope so!!



goofycathy said:


> Oh my gosh!  Ive never done a TR and I want to soooo bad, but im really not sure if I know how and if anyone will want to read it?!?!?  I dont have kids today or a DH till about 2 today so maybe I will try....WISH ME LUCK!!



It's kinda fun jotting down what's on your mind.....and you will have people that read it!!!  I'll be there for sure!!   Lots of people read these TR's, but most stay quiet.......sometimes you spark a question in them & then they write something.   

I'd love to hear from whoever is reading.......love others opinions, tips, etc.   Don't be shy!!!!


----------



## goofycathy

OK so you convinced me to try out my writing skills and I attempted my first PTR, can you check it out for me and see what you think? 

Thanks!


----------



## DizNee Luver

goofycathy said:


> OK so you convinced me to try out my writing skills and I attempted my first PTR, can you check it out for me and see what you think?
> 
> Thanks!



Going to go find it now!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> I've heard about the entertainment rate, but don't know anything about getting a ?book?.......and waiting to see if that rate would apply.  I have the AP, so if I read that correctly......the 20% disc is good year round....at least I hope so!!



The great thing is, you don't need the actual book - just the card. I picked mine up off Ebay for about $1.50 rather than spending something like $30 on the actual book. But if you do get the book, you don't have to get the one for SoCal, you can get the book for your area so you've got deals for things close to home. I was so, so, so happy when my dates for my birthday last September popped up (well, all but 2 but she gave me the rest of the days anyway) and I'm just a little anxious to hear if we'll get lucky this year. It looks like our dates were up last year, but things always change so who knows.

Either way, 20% is definitely nothing to look down upon!


----------



## Brady's Mom

DizNee Luver said:


> Hey one more thing.....just realized that AP holders get a 20% off at HoJo's, so that is what we will be doing!!!  Can't wait.....never stayed there before & the discount really makes a big difference when looking at 9 nights!!!!  Booking direct with them, I can request 2 rooms side by side (or adjoining) & they'd be the premium rooms facing Disney.   Getting excited to make those resies!!




Good news is last year DH and I went to DLR for his 50th birthday in mid-July and the Ent. Rate came up at HoJo for all of our dates.  We ended up saving almost 1/2 of the cost of our room because of it.  I just kept checking the rate calendar on their website and every time one of our dates would come up I would call and get the room changed to the Ent. Rate.  Our last date came up about 2 or 3 days before we left - so it pays to keep checking.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Brady's Mom said:


> Good news is last year DH and I went to DLR for his 50th birthday in mid-July and the Ent. Rate came up at HoJo for all of our dates.  We ended up saving almost 1/2 of the cost of our room because of it.  I just kept checking the rate calendar on their website and every time one of our dates would come up I would call and get the room changed to the Ent. Rate.  Our last date came up about 2 or 3 days before we left - so it pays to keep checking.



Thanx, I'll do that!!  Any money we can save will be great!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Just submitted our taxes......NICE....I'll just say that!!  (not as much as last year, but hubby didn't work half the year...so not too shabby taking that into account!!)  

Now the planning can commence!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Just submitted our taxes......NICE....I'll just say that!!  (not as much as last year, but hubby didn't work half the year...so not too shabby taking that into account!!)
> 
> Now the planning can commence!!



I'm doing ours on Thursday.  Scotty was off on Workman's comp for two months, so that will hurt a little.


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Just submitted our taxes......NICE....I'll just say that!!  (not as much as last year, but hubby didn't work half the year...so not too shabby taking that into account!!)
> 
> Now the planning can commence!!



Glad you got your taxes out of the way so you can move full steam ahead with the planning. Mine are turning around to bite me in the rear, but somehow it will all work out.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Time for a few more pics!!! 

Disney Trip 2009:
Goofy's Kitchen is always a blast for us!!!
















Addy was so excited to see Baloo.....she sang him the Bear Necessities song.....she had everyone in our area going ahhhhhh







These are from our return trip less than a month after our big trip.  The twins experienced Disneyland for the first time!!

We took them to the Minnie & Friends breakfast to see how they'd do with the characters.......they were fascinated with their noses & hands.





















Michayla:






Shyann:







So I'm starting to pencil a schedule, still waiting on Tyler's bosses to give him the okie dokie on our dates....of course Mike pointed out last night that he hasn't been given the green light on his dates either!!   Hopefully we can get the dates secured....that way I can start putting things together.


----------



## kaoden39

My DH Scotty can't even put in for his vacation until exactly two months before his scheduled vacation, if I waited for approval I would never get anything planned.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I hope everyone can get their dates secured. Luckily my job is a little looser in scheduling. I was talking with my supervisor and going over when everyone else in my department is going on vacation and so I've got a verbal okay on my dates. I'm just oo lazy to turn in the paperwork so early (probably because I know she'll forget).


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> My DH Scotty can't even put in for his vacation until exactly two months before his scheduled vacation, if I waited for approval I would never get anything planned.





Belle Ella said:


> Well, I hope everyone can get their dates secured. Luckily my job is a little looser in scheduling. I was talking with my supervisor and going over when everyone else in my department is going on vacation and so I've got a verbal okay on my dates. I'm just oo lazy to turn in the paperwork so early (probably because I know she'll forget).



I wish we had a little more freedom on just going on vacations....but both Ty & Mike have to request in advance & Mike's actually had to be in a couple weeks ago for summer vacations!!
I'm hoping it's a go for both....I'd like to know for sure we're going!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Well, I hope everyone can get their dates secured. Luckily my job is a little looser in scheduling. I was talking with my supervisor and going over when everyone else in my department is going on vacation and so I've got a verbal okay on my dates. I'm just oo lazy to turn in the paperwork so early (probably because I know she'll forget).






DizNee Luver said:


> I wish we had a little more freedom on just going on vacations....but both Ty & Mike have to request in advance & Mike's actually had to be in a couple weeks ago for summer vacations!!
> I'm hoping it's a go for both....I'd like to know for sure we're going!!!




With Scotty's work he will get it I am sure he just needs to ask on time.


----------



## mnmrmustard

Great news on HoJos!  That will be so cool, I've heard such good things about it and it is such easy walking distance to the entrance.

Sending you P & PD that your hubby's boss agrees to the time off.  Nice work doing an end run to the boss's wife 

Wonderful pictures, so many smiles and happy adventures :-]

Good luck with the continued planning!


----------



## DizNee Luver

For Cathy.....and everyone else that likes to drool...... 

Taking pictures of food seemed a bit strange to us, but after looking at some of the wonderful pictures on the DIS of food choices, we made it a point to take pictures of all our food or buffet offerings.  Occasionally we got a strange look from people, but when you go back & see the pictures....it was all worth it!!  Makes us hungry to go back.....RIGHT NOW!!

ENJOY!
Ariel's Grotto Princess Breakfast (this meal is served family style):










Award Weiners:






Blue Bayou:










Blue Ribbon Bakery (on Main Street):






Carnation Cafe Breakfast:






Coke Corner:






Fantasmic Dessert Box:






Goofy's Kitchen Brunch & Dinner Buffet:






























More in the next post!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Oh Laurie! I don't know how I missed your PTR! I'm so excited you all are going!!! And I'm even more excited about Michayla!!! What a sweetheart! Her hair looks adorable and that is just so wonderful she gave you kisses! Yay for her!!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

More Food Porn:

House of Blues (Downtown Disney):










Hungry Bear Restaurant:










Lilo & Stitch Breakfast (PPH/PCH Grill):














Candy Palace (Main Street):






















Cafe Orleans:














PCH Grill (PPH):


















Pooh's Corner:






















More coming........


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Ariel's Grotto Princess Breakfast (this meal is served family style):



OOOOH! I so *loved* our breakfast at Ariel's Grotto. It was so, so, so delicious. You are making me want it again so, so very badly.



DizNee Luver said:


> Blue Bayou:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Easily my one and only favorite at BB! Sorry, I'm just a salmon girl. I order it everywhere, no joke.

I also really enjoyed Goofy's for breakfast and you are making me really want to do the desert thing for Fantasmic! which I have already been entertaining ideas of doing. It's going to be really hard to reign in my 'splurges', but I have to do it!!

 All hail the mighty *FOOD PORN*!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Rainforest Cafe (Downtown Disney):






















River Belle Terrace Breakfast & Lunch:


















Stage Door Cafe:






Taste Pilot's Grill:


















Tiki Bar (at the Enchanted Tiki Room):






Royal St. Veranda:






White Water Snacks (GCH):










Lunch served after the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour:






Well hopefully, this inspired others to grab their cameras & take food pics!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Oh Laurie! I don't know how I missed your PTR! I'm so excited you all are going!!! And I'm even more excited about Michayla!!! What a sweetheart! Her hair looks adorable and that is just so wonderful she gave you kisses! Yay for her!!!!!



Hi Courtney!!!!  The PTR just went in, so no problem!!!  We're pretty early in the planning, but I love doing these!!!!  Michayla is definately making strides in her own time & I still melt when I think about her first kisses!!!



Belle Ella said:


> OOOOH! I so *loved* our breakfast at Ariel's Grotto. It was so, so, so delicious. You are making me want it again so, so very badly.
> 
> 
> 
> Easily my one and only favorite at BB! Sorry, I'm just a salmon girl. I order it everywhere, no joke.
> 
> I also really enjoyed Goofy's for breakfast and you are making me really want to do the desert thing for Fantasmic! which I have already been entertaining ideas of doing. It's going to be really hard to reign in my 'splurges', but I have to do it!!
> 
> All hail the mighty *FOOD PORN*!!!



I hear ya on the salmon......love it!!!  
We enjoy Goofy's for breakfast more than we do for dinner....but part of that has to do with the characters.  We see a ton going in the morning....but very few at dinner time.  The food is always good!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I have yet to do GK for dinner. And that probably wont change this trip. I want to make sure we're able to get all of our nighttime entertainment in. It's so tempting to try and plan out what we'll be doing, but so hard since the summer information is still a-ways away.

I'm thinking of trying a breakfast we haven't done yet or going back to GK or AG for as early a breakfast as we can get (which will probably be GK so we can have more in-park time).

BTW, how did you like the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour? I think my #1 priority splurge this time will be a tour. I've been saying I'm going to do it for the past 2 years now (since I actually got into planning my vacations more) but always put it off because of time or the scheduling of my character meals.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> I have yet to do GK for dinner. And that probably wont change this trip. I want to make sure we're able to get all of our nighttime entertainment in. It's so tempting to try and plan out what we'll be doing, but so hard since the summer information is still a-ways away.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying a breakfast we haven't done yet or going back to GK or AG for as early a breakfast as we can get (which will probably be GK so we can have more in-park time).
> 
> BTW, how did you like the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour? I think my #1 priority splurge this time will be a tour. I've been saying I'm going to do it for the past 2 years now (since I actually got into planning my vacations more) but always put it off because of time or the scheduling of my character meals.



We're actually planning on doing all the character breakfasts this trip.  We've never done the one at the Storyteller's Cafe.  The plan is to do a late-ish breakfast & then dinner.......just cutting out lunches all together.

The WinWF Tour is awesome!!  We really loved it.  A lot of info we knew, but a ton of stuff we didn't.  I actually teared up at the end of it when they talked about Walt's death.  The tour guide also got a bit of a shaky voice....really meant something to me that he was so in love with Disneyland & Walt's vision that it still affected him.  The luncheon was soooooo good.....the bread on the sandwiches was delicious!!!!!!!
Definately worth the price & time to do at least once!!


----------



## goofycathy

OMG that salmon at the BB looked soooo good, the one at Rainforest, did not!  looked dry to me!  yum my tummy is growling so bad right now, I havent had a decent meal since Jan 1st but I am down 16 lbs, I would like to lose another 14 before we leave but ever since this cold has hit me I have absolutely no desire to work out :-(  but on the flip side, I havent really eaten much and am only drinking peppermint tea for a snack, its the only thing that soothes my sore throat....

Anyway, awesome food pics, thank you so much for posting them for me!  *hugs*


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> We're actually planning on doing all the character breakfasts this trip.  We've never done the one at the Storyteller's Cafe.  The plan is to do a late-ish breakfast & then dinner.......just cutting out lunches all together.
> 
> The WinWF Tour is awesome!!  We really loved it.  A lot of info we knew, but a ton of stuff we didn't.  I actually teared up at the end of it when they talked about Walt's death.  The tour guide also got a bit of a shaky voice....really meant something to me that he was so in love with Disneyland & Walt's vision that it still affected him.  The luncheon was soooooo good.....the bread on the sandwiches was delicious!!!!!!!
> Definately worth the price & time to do at least once!!



I'd have to look into the times that I could do Storytellers. I've been meaning to do it, mostly to see Meeko for a photo to give to my sister. Long story [ semi ] short, we got a grey kitten when the movie came out (my mom was also the G.M. of a theater at the time so it was very fresh in our minds) who we named Meeko. He became my sister's heart and soul pretty much, but passed away due to cancer last summer. It was [ and still is some days ] very hard on her. So that's a big reason I want to do that. I'm trying to get her to go along, especially since it will be our last chance to do something together before she leaves for Humboldt this summer, but it wont be happening so I need the next best thing.

And thanks for the WinWF info. It really does sound worth it to me. And I think if we're staying for a few hours on our last day I might be able to squeeze it into the trip somewhere without forfeiting too much by way of ride time. But I think I've already decided this trip will be less focused on the rides as the entertainment.


----------



## DizNee Luver

goofycathy said:


> OMG that salmon at the BB looked soooo good, the one at Rainforest, did not!  looked dry to me!  yum my tummy is growling so bad right now, I havent had a decent meal since Jan 1st but I am down 16 lbs, I would like to lose another 14 before we leave but ever since this cold has hit me I have absolutely no desire to work out :-(  but on the flip side, I havent really eaten much and am only drinking peppermint tea for a snack, its the only thing that soothes my sore throat....
> 
> Anyway, awesome food pics, thank you so much for posting them for me!  *hugs*



Actually the Rainforest salmon was very good....the reason it looks a bit dry is because it was cooked on a plank (the wood burns a bit).....but very tasty.

You're welcome on the pics.....can't wait to see what you bring home!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Our electronic tax returns were rejected!!   After Addy's adoption, we forgot to get a new SS card for her with her "new name"....so the number & last name didn't match......... ugh!!  Now we're not sure if it will take or not, because it wouldn't let us go back in & correct the middle initial & so that won't match their records either....... 
Now we'll just sit here & wait for a rejection email to come back in again.......    Really need the money before the end of the month so I can renew my AP & would like to start setting some of our plans too.

  Please IRS, be kind & accept it without any delays!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Our electronic tax returns were rejected!!   After Addy's adoption, we forgot to get a new SS card for her with her "new name"....so the number & last name didn't match......... ugh!!  Now we're not sure if it will take or not, because it wouldn't let us go back in & correct the middle initial & so that won't match their records either.......
> Now we'll just sit here & wait for a rejection email to come back in again.......    Really need the money before the end of the month so I can renew my AP & would like to start setting some of our plans too.
> 
> Please IRS, be kind & accept it without any delays!!!!



That totally sucks.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The federal return was accepted!!!!!  

Anybody want some extra kids?????   Just been a very long week..........................................


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> The federal return was accepted!!!!!
> 
> Anybody want some extra kids?????   Just been a very long week..........................................


----------



## goofycathy

YAY!  I'm so glad that when you get bumps in the road you always figure out a way over them!  So excited that nothing can hold you back and you guys are really going!  

If you can find a way to ship those kiddies over to me I'll gladly take them off your hands for a little while!


----------



## DizNee Luver

It's official.....Tyler got the ok from work, so our dates for our trip are..................................................         July 24 thru August 4 !! 

The plan is to leave Salem on the 24th, drive to Stockton & stop for the night.
Drive to Anaheim & the HoJo on the 25th.
Disneyland on the 26th, 27th, 28th, 29th.
Knotts on the 30th.
Hollywood & Beach on the 31st.
Disneyland on the 1st & 2nd.
Leave Anaheim on the 3rd & drive to Redding...stop for the night.
Drive back home to Salem on the 4th.

Hooray!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

YAY!!!


----------



## onelilspark

DizNee Luver said:


> It's official.....Tyler got the ok from work, so our dates for our trip are..................................................         July 24 thru August 4 !!
> 
> The plan is to leave Salem on the 24th, drive to Stockton & stop for the night.
> Drive to Anaheim & the HoJo on the 25th.
> Disneyland on the 26th, 27th, 28th, 29th.
> Knotts on the 30th.
> Hollywood & Beach on the 31st.
> Disneyland on the 1st & 2nd.
> Leave Anaheim on the 3rd & drive to Redding...stop for the night.
> Drive back home to Salem on the 4th.
> 
> Hooray!!!!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Just wanted to say hi 

I'm in Salem too.


----------



## kaoden39

Yay!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

MinnieMouseMom said:


> Just wanted to say hi
> 
> I'm in Salem too.



Woo Hoo!!!  Hi neighbor!!!  

You're trip is coming up very soon.....what's your plans??


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

DizNee Luver said:


> Woo Hoo!!!  Hi neighbor!!!
> 
> You're trip is coming up very soon.....what's your plans??



We'll just be at DL/CA the whole time.  My husband has a class he has to take in Tustin, so he'll have the car.


----------



## kaoden39

MinnieMouseMom said:


> We'll just be at DL/CA the whole time.  My husband has a class he has to take in Tustin, so he'll have the car.



That's my idea of a trip.  Stuck at Disneyland without a car.  It is always my ambition to not get in the car the whole time we are there.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So I'm really at a loss on what to do here........

The twins turn 3 in May....we're going in July/August...... I thought being honest about their age was the right thing to do.....but now I'm finding it to be quite a pain.   Both girls have major sensory issues & one has a diagnosis of autism.  Neither girl acts any where near their physical age.  One girl doesn't eat orally....nothing at all...where the other one has feeding issues & still is on a bottle & only eats soft foods (and very little at that).

I called Disney Dining to inquire about the Character Meals....I can't see paying $15+ for meals that won't be eaten.  The CM asked a supervisor & was told I would have to pay for both of them!!   I'd be paying for the entertainment.....it's a meal too people.  And as for the entertainment....the girls would prefer to be as far away from it as possible.
I was transfered to Guest Assistance who asked what the management team had said....I told them I was sent to you.  They sent me back to speak with the mgmt team for the Dining section & was only able to leave a voice mail.  I can't believe they wouldn't have some provisions in place for special medical needs & would accomidate with either reduced prices or free (at least for the one that doesn't eat......)

So should I just lie about the girls age & say they'll turn 3 right after our trip??  It seems so dishonest & I'm just not that kind of person.  Granted it would be waaaaaaaayyyyyyy cheaper not having to buy parkhoppers & meals....but seems so seedy.

The one girl is cognatively that of a 6-8mth old & has no words....the other is probably about 15-18mths & has about a dozen words.  Like I said, they don't act like typical 3 yr olds, but physically they are the size of one.

What to do, what to do, what to do!!!!!   What would you do??????


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> So I'm really at a loss on what to do here........
> 
> The twins turn 3 in May....we're going in July/August...... I thought being honest about their age was the right thing to do.....but now I'm finding it to be quite a pain.   Both girls have major sensory issues & one has a diagnosis of autism.  Neither girl acts any where near their physical age.  One girl doesn't eat orally....nothing at all...where the other one has feeding issues & still is on a bottle & only eats soft foods (and very little at that).
> 
> I called Disney Dining to inquire about the Character Meals....I can't see paying $15+ for meals that won't be eaten.  The CM asked a supervisor & was told I would have to pay for both of them!!   I'd be paying for the entertainment.....it's a meal too people.  And as for the entertainment....the girls would prefer to be as far away from it as possible.
> I was transfered to Guest Assistance who asked what the management team had said....I told them I was sent to you.  They sent me back to speak with the mgmt team for the Dining section & was only able to leave a voice mail.  I can't believe they wouldn't have some provisions in place for special medical needs & would accomidate with either reduced prices or free (at least for the one that doesn't eat......)
> 
> So should I just lie about the girls age & say they'll turn 3 right after our trip??  It seems so dishonest & I'm just not that kind of person.  Granted it would be waaaaaaaayyyyyyy cheaper not having to buy parkhoppers & meals....but seems so seedy.
> 
> The one girl is cognatively that of a 6-8mth old & has no words....the other is probably about 15-18mths & has about a dozen words.  Like I said, they don't act like typical 3 yr olds, but physically they are the size of one.
> 
> What to do, what to do, what to do!!!!!   What would you do??????



Honestly Laurie, they are not really going to be three on your trip are they?  I know that I am going against what I normally might do but in the case of this I am going to be the devil on your shoulder.


----------



## onelilspark

kaoden39 said:


> Honestly Laurie, they are not really going to be three on your trip are they?  I know that I am going against what I normally might do but in the case of this I am going to be the devil on your shoulder.



I agree.  In most cases I'd say you need to be honest.  But at least for meals, I'd consider this just a little white lie.


----------



## DizNee Luver

It just bugs me that I would have to resort to doing that....I mean really....you're going to charge full price for a g-tube baby (and she is still very baby-like).......just sad I think!


----------



## Belle Ella

It's sad, I agree, but it does look like a little white lie may be your only option. None of us would blame you, that's for sure.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> It just bugs me that I would have to resort to doing that....I mean really....you're going to charge full price for a g-tube baby (and she is still very baby-like).......just sad I think!



This bothers me a great deal.  She isn't eating right?  So they shouldn't be charging you.  I think it is a crime that they would charge you for her to eat.  This really shows them as being money grubbing jerks.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> This bothers me a great deal.  She isn't eating right?  So they shouldn't be charging you.  I think it is a crime that they would charge you for her to eat.  This really shows them as being money grubbing jerks.



Still haven't heard back from Disney Dining Mgmt....but talking with guest services.....she said she's heard this type of thing before & they always charge because it is a character experience.
I told her, Michayla is autistic & will want to be as far away from the action as possible.....it's not entertainment for her.
She said unfortunately this tends to BE THE POLICY!!!   She said it's possible that the dining mgmt would make an exception but pretty doubtful.

 Just at a loss on what to do......


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Still haven't heard back from Disney Dining Mgmt....but talking with guest services.....she said she's heard this type of thing before & they always charge because it is a character experience.
> I told her, Michayla is autistic & will want to be as far away from the action as possible.....it's not entertainment for her.
> She said unfortunately this tends to BE THE POLICY!!!   She said it's possible that the dining mgmt would make an exception but pretty doubtful.
> 
> Just at a loss on what to do......



Maybe one of the grown ups want to miss the character meal and soend the time alone with Michayla doing something that she might find more comfortable.  Does that help?  I am at a loss on this.  I feel so bad for you and for her.  The big "D" not so much.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Maybe one of the grown ups want to miss the character meal and soend the time alone with Michayla doing something that she might find more comfortable.  Does that help?  I am at a loss on this.  I feel so bad for you and for her.  The big "D" not so much.



We thought about that...but EVERYONE loves  these meals.  It's so fun watching Addy & Anthony react & even the bigger boys when a different character comes out.  2 yrs ago, Derek (then 18) saw Brer Fox come out & he said "I'm getting my picture taken with him!!"    It was soooo cute!!

I just think Disney needs to look past the $$$$$$ & take into account our situation.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> We thought about that...but EVERYONE loves  these meals.  It's so fun watching Addy & Anthony react & even the bigger boys when a different character comes out.  2 yrs ago, Derek (then 18) saw Brer Fox come out & he said "I'm getting my picture taken with him!!"    It was soooo cute!!
> 
> I just think Disney needs to look past the $$$$$$ & take into account our situation.



I think you have your answer then.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So now I know why I don't post on the disAbilities forum.......

After posting the problem we were facing this is what one gal had to say:

What about the reservation that you are using that could be used by someone paying for the experience? Should parents of children that eat twice as much as other children the same age be required to pay more for their children? My daughter is very petite, eats very little...I don't even buy a meal for her when we go to a restaurant at home, we share a meal. But if we're doing buffett, I still have to pay for hers even though she will eat only one piece of pizza. I do understand but you should understand Disney's position also. There are character experiences that do not require dining or any extra expense.

I found it a bit hurtful.....my response back was that Addy only eats 1 or 2 bites as this meal (ages 3 & then 4) & never once did we squack about paying for her.  Also with our family of 9, we didn't feel that we would be keeping a paying customer out.....it would be no difference if the girls were 2...they'd be free anyways.  It came across to me, that we shouldn't take up space with disabled children that would get nothing from this experience & go do something else.  Maybe I'm just having a bad week......and over-reacting....I don't know..................

Thank goodness the admin. replied after that & gave me some helpful suggestions that others have posted in the past.

I did shoot off an email to Disney as well to go over our concerns & ask that they at least re-think policy when it comes to special medical needs.  I'm not asking for them to change it over small & picky eaters.

I NEED A DAY OFF!!!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here's the twins now (2 yrs 9mths):










Addy on her first Disney Trip (2yrs 8mths):





She was running all over, interacting with characters, riding as many rides as she was tall enough to do & entertaining crowds waiting for the parades.

Anthony on his first Disney Trip (3yrs 3mths):





He used the stroller just to rest his short legs....other than that he experienced a ton of things.

Just really weird to go & compare pictures of Addy & Anthony at the age the girls are now......huge difference in what they're doing.........


----------



## kaoden39

Maybe if Disney charged an entertainment fee in that situation?  I think that the woman on that side of the boards was extremely insensitive to imply that you are taking up space etc..  Sometimes we just need to turn a deaf ear, it's hard, goodness it is really hard.  People like that just frost my cupcakes!!

Just take a deep breath and thank the Lord for your wonderful babies and then move past her.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Michele!!

So I just got off the phone with a wonderful lady that was responding to my email I sent explaining all of this.  She did some leg work & got a lot of the same answers....then she went to the restaurant managers for the different character meals.  After explaining things, she was told there would be no charge for either girl.  They also said that Disney Dining is told to respond the way they did.

When I make the PS for the meals (end of May!!  ), I'm to email this gal back with date, time & restaurant & she'll contact all the managers who will note the reservation (or something like that). 

This was way more than what I was looking for & has definately restored my faith in *+*+*+*pixie dust*+*+*+*!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Michele!!
> 
> So I just got off the phone with a wonderful lady that was responding to my email I sent explaining all of this.  She did some leg work & got a lot of the same answers....then she went to the restaurant managers for the different character meals.  After explaining things, she was told there would be no charge for either girl.  They also said that Disney Dining is told to respond the way they did.
> 
> When I make the PS for the meals (end of May!!  ), I'm to email this gal back with date, time & restaurant & she'll contact all the managers who will note the reservation (or something like that).
> 
> This was way more than what I was looking for & has definately restored my faith in *+*+*+*pixie dust*+*+*+*!!!



Yay for Disney!!!  I am very pleased and proud of them on this.  And the cast member that you dealt with is amazing and great at her job and that is the type of person that they need working for them.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Michele!!
> 
> So I just got off the phone with a wonderful lady that was responding to my email I sent explaining all of this. She did some leg work & got a lot of the same answers....then she went to the restaurant managers for the different character meals. After explaining things, she was told there would be no charge for either girl. They also said that Disney Dining is told to respond the way they did.
> 
> When I make the PS for the meals (end of May!!  ), I'm to email this gal back with date, time & restaurant & she'll contact all the managers who will note the reservation (or something like that).
> 
> This was way more than what I was looking for & has definately restored my faith in *+*+*+*pixie dust*+*+*+*!!!


 
I'm so glad that they gave you this response!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Yay for Disney!!!  I am very pleased and proud of them on this.  And the cast member that you dealt with is amazing and great at her job and that is the type of person that they need working for them.





Mary Jo said:


> I'm so glad that they gave you this response!



When this is all said & done I will be sending a thank you card to Mary & will also send something to Disney to compliment her......hopefully she will get kudo's from work!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> When this is all said & done I will be sending a thank you card to Mary & will also send something to Disney to compliment her......hopefully she will get kudo's from work!!!!



I always make a point of filling out the cards at the Town Hall on Main Street for cast members like that.


----------



## goofycathy

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Michele!!
> 
> So I just got off the phone with a wonderful lady that was responding to my email I sent explaining all of this.  She did some leg work & got a lot of the same answers....then she went to the restaurant managers for the different character meals.  After explaining things, she was told there would be no charge for either girl.  They also said that Disney Dining is told to respond the way they did.
> 
> When I make the PS for the meals (end of May!!  ), I'm to email this gal back with date, time & restaurant & she'll contact all the managers who will note the reservation (or something like that).
> 
> This was way more than what I was looking for & has definately restored my faith in *+*+*+*pixie dust*+*+*+*!!!



When I read this I got goose bumpies and tears in my eyes, I AM SO HAPPY  you got this all figured out, much love to all you guys!


----------



## onelilspark

Yay! I'm glad you got everything figured out and it worked out for the best.



...also, I think some people are mean just to get a response from people.


----------



## DizNee Luver

onelilspark said:


> Yay! I'm glad you got everything figured out and it worked out for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...also, I think some people are mean just to get a response from people.



Thank you!

I actually told the CM I'm working with on this & she found the statement from that gal to be extremely rude & inappropriate.....for heaven's sake, children with disabilities have just as much right to be there as anyone else!!  Besides we would have 5 paying adults & 2 paying children......I think they'll get their money's worth from us......


----------



## merrrydeath

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Michele!!
> 
> So I just got off the phone with a wonderful lady that was responding to my email I sent explaining all of this.  She did some leg work & got a lot of the same answers....then she went to the restaurant managers for the different character meals.  After explaining things, she was told there would be no charge for either girl.  They also said that Disney Dining is told to respond the way they did.
> 
> When I make the PS for the meals (end of May!!  ), I'm to email this gal back with date, time & restaurant & she'll contact all the managers who will note the reservation (or something like that).
> 
> This was way more than what I was looking for & has definately restored my faith in *+*+*+*pixie dust*+*+*+*!!!



YAYAYAYAY!!!! AHH I am so happy for you! Disney, you came through again.


----------



## DizNee Luver

merrrydeath said:


> YAYAYAYAY!!!! AHH I am so happy for you! Disney, you came through again.



 I was hoping they would make some sort of allowance on this & they more than did!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So our refund should be here on Friday....but I'm having serious thoughts about not booking right away since we're having major behavioral issues with our 4 & 8 yr old.   I just don't feel like awarding them for lying, stealing & cussing........ mom is in desperate need of some "me" time!!!


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## Mikes:)Mom

Hi from Salem!!

I'm enjoying reading your PTR. I'm glad to hear you got some help for eating out with your twins! (they are so cute!) I feel your pain. My mom has been a foster mother to a girl for over ten years. Ellen is very disabled, i don't know all that is wrong but she's blind, you have to hand feed her, and change her diapers. We just love her! She loves going to Disneyland. But polities has changed over the years. they used to have a spacial pass for rides so they don't have wait, Waiting can be hard on some people with disabilities. Then we discovered Disney World! they are Great! They still have that pass, too. A CM come over and asked my mom if ellen wanted something to drink! It's been a while since we took ellen to Disneyland hopefully they have the pass again. I would ask when you get there at City Hall. 

This is Ellen at Disney World 2008





Blind Ellen waiting to a 3D Show . I love this pic of her. She was having a great time.





My DS and I hope to go to Disneyland this year, IF I did my taxes right!! I had to mail them in because of a form I had, So who knows how long I will have to wait!

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## kaoden39

Mikes:)Mom said:


> Hi from Salem!!
> 
> I'm enjoying reading your PTR. I'm glad to hear you got some help for eating out with your twins! (they are so cute!) I feel your pain. My mom has been a foster mother to a girl for over ten years. Ellen is very disabled, i don't know all that is wrong but she's blind, you have to hand feed her, and change her diapers. We just love her! She loves going to Disneyland. But polities has changed over the years. they used to have a spacial pass for rides so they don't have wait, Waiting can be hard on some people with disabilities. Then we discovered Disney World! they are Great! They still have that pass, too. A CM come over and asked my mom if ellen wanted something to drink! It's been a while since we took ellen to Disneyland hopefully they have the pass again. I would ask when you get there at City Hall.
> 
> This is Ellen at Disney World 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blind Ellen waiting to a 3D Show . I love this pic of her. She was having a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DS and I hope to go to Disneyland this year, IF I did my taxes right!! I had to mail them in because of a form I had, So who knows how long I will have to wait!
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



Disneyland is dropping the ball if they are no longer offering it.  I understand why in some ways why they might consider tightening the restrictions but getting rid of it?  Bad, bad, Disneyland.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

MikesMom, Ellen is a doll!!

Laurie, I hope everything is okay with the kids.


----------



## DizNee Luver

MikesMom....thank you so much for posting those pics!!  Disneyland does offer the Guest Assistance Card that is stamped to fit the person using it.  We got one last year for the twins for our very short trip.  It was stamped to use our stroller as a wheelchair & could enter thru the handicapped entrances & take the stroller into places that normally you couldn't.  This doesn't always cut the wait time.....but as I understood....that could be one of the things stamped on your card....when a person is unable to wait for long periods of time.  Don't give up on DL.....I think they'd be accomidating!

Glad you've joined in our PTR!!!


Courtney......things have gone from bad to worse with our 8 yr old son.  He's stealing from other family members, lying, showing up late to school (that's the new one today), arguing with us, etc.  I'm also concerned about some health issues...thankfully we have a doctor appt tomorrow evening which I hope will enlighten me on what to do next.  Thank you for your concern!! 


Michele...thank you as well!!  It's nice to know I have a support system here.....I lack adult conversation during the long days & this is where I turn!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> MikesMom....thank you so much for posting those pics!!  Disneyland does offer the Guest Assistance Card that is stamped to fit the person using it.  We got one last year for the twins for our very short trip.  It was stamped to use our stroller as a wheelchair & could enter thru the handicapped entrances & take the stroller into places that normally you couldn't.  This doesn't always cut the wait time.....but as I understood....that could be one of the things stamped on your card....when a person is unable to wait for long periods of time.  Don't give up on DL.....I think they'd be accomidating!
> 
> Glad you've joined in our PTR!!!
> 
> 
> Courtney......things have gone from bad to worse with our 8 yr old son.  He's stealing from other family members, lying, showing up late to school (that's the new one today), arguing with us, etc.  I'm also concerned about some health issues...thankfully we have a doctor appt tomorrow evening which I hope will enlighten me on what to do next.  Thank you for your concern!!
> 
> 
> Michele...thank you as well!!  It's nice to know I have a support system here.....I lack adult conversation during the long days & this is where I turn!!!



I understand totally.  When my kids were little Scotty worked grave shift so I not only did I lack adult conversation but I had to keep the kids quiet enough for Scotty to be able to sleep.  Oh my I do no miss those days at all.


----------



## Mikes:)Mom

DizNee Luver said:


> MikesMom....thank you so much for posting those pics!!  Disneyland does offer the Guest Assistance Card that is stamped to fit the person using it.  We got one last year for the twins for our very short trip.  It was stamped to use our stroller as a wheelchair & could enter thru the handicapped entrances & take the stroller into places that normally you couldn't.  This doesn't always cut the wait time.....but as I understood....that could be one of the things stamped on your card....when a person is unable to wait for long periods of time.  Don't give up on DL.....I think they'd be accomidating!



That's Great! I know the last time we were there, there were more then a couple of us in line to get a GAC but they didn't have them. I felt SO bad for the lady in front of me. Her DD really needed it. Maybe they saw that was a BAD idea and started using them again!! I haven't give up on DL, WDW is just addicting! too bad airfare is so much. I'm trying to put a trip together for this summer to DL. Sadly no Ellen. I can't take her without my mom. She just too much work alone.


----------



## Mikes:)Mom

prettyprincessbelle said:


> MikesMom, Ellen is a doll!!



Thanks She's a lot of fun too!!


----------



## heatherleigh

A friend of mine goes to DL annually, and she gets the handicap pass for her son each time.  I was told by one of the CMs on our last trip, that the passes were not supposed to be used as "front of the line" passes, just to give an alternate boarding area to rides.  However, my friend who gets them, said they are front of the line passes (which they should be). 

 I'm so glad everything worked out w/ the dining after all.  I was getting mad as I read through your posts, to hear how strict they were being.  I can't wait to read further.  Where can I find your TR from last yr?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Healtherleigh:  Hi & welcome to the PTR.......I was happy that Disney came thru on the dining as well....I couldn't believe there wouldn't be exceptions to the rules.

Here's the link to our trip last year......it's long & has a ton (over 1500) of pics.......Enjoy!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2088835


----------



## DizNee Luver

Called the HoJo today & made our reservation!!! 

Arriving July 25 & departing Aug 3
Building 1, Facing Disney
Premium Room with 2 queen beds
Requested 2 cribs & adjoining rooms....since our family is so big & will have to be split between 2 rooms
AP Rate of 20% off & if by chance a better AP rate comes up...they will adjust our ressie!!!!!

Woo Hoo!!!!  Very excited about getting this done!!!!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

DizNee Luver said:


> Called the HoJo today & made our reservation!!!
> 
> Arriving July 25 & departing Aug 3
> Building 1, Facing Disney
> Premium Room with 2 queen beds
> Requested 2 cribs & adjoining rooms....since our family is so big & will have to be split between 2 rooms
> AP Rate of 20% off & if by chance a better AP rate comes up...they will adjust our ressie!!!!!
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!!  Very excited about getting this done!!!!



Yay!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Yay!!


----------



## goofycathy

wooohooo!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Called the HoJo today & made our reservation!!!
> 
> Arriving July 25 & departing Aug 3
> Building 1, Facing Disney
> Premium Room with 2 queen beds
> Requested 2 cribs & adjoining rooms....since our family is so big & will have to be split between 2 rooms
> AP Rate of 20% off & if by chance a better AP rate comes up...they will adjust our ressie!!!!!
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!!  Very excited about getting this done!!!!



 I'm all excited for you!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So we've been having major issues with our 8yr old....a lot of lying, taking things from family members & then lying about it, argumentative, etc...impulsive!!  Well his bio mom & other family members were all addicted to meth.....you probably ask....why talk about that???  Here's why....our guy is A.D.D. & so a dr put him on Adderall (amphetimine).....he was put on legal meth basically.  Anytime he had a dose increase, the behaviors got bad again.  I finally got a pediatrician to listen to me about my concerns of giving this to a child that comes from a long history of meth abuse & he totally agreed with me!!!  He said the behaviors he was displaying, was like that of a user. He even has sores on his face that he picks at....just like a user!!  As of this morning.....my son is no longer on this med!!!!  This is a warning if you know of other people that could be in the same situation......don't want other kids to go thru what our boy has been thru!!

So he's having some blood work done this morning because the doctor wants to rule out something......leukemia!  He's running a low grade fever, has thrown up, & is covered in bruises.  The doc feels 99% sure it's nothing...but said he'd sleep better knowing for sure.  Say a small prayer for us.....won't get results back for a few days (and possibly not until our follow up appt in 2 weeks....unless there's something not good).....so I pray for NO NEWS!!!

Phew, that was kinda heavy for a beautiful, sunny Friday morning......sorry!!  I hope everyone has a super weekend & would love to hear what you're doing!!!!

We're doing our Give a Day, Get a Day tomorrow morning at our local food bank......can't wait to go & help out!!   Followed by my sons basketball game & then Mike & I are going out for the evening......ALONE!!  Haven't done that for probably 6 mths.....it's needed!


----------



## onelilspark




----------



## kaoden39

How awful that they even put children on a drug like that.  

We had a health issue with Loren at around that same age.  Almost overnight he was covered in bruises and there was no sign of where they had come form and he was feeling altogether ill, low grade fever.  I had him to see his Dr. and the first thought was leukemia.  Thank the Lord it wasn't.  It was a disease along the lines of Johnson's Puppera (I am not sure on the spelling) but it was basically a bruising disease that her out grew.  I am not even sure of the name anymore.  I just remember how afraid we were.  I am praying for you and keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## DizNee Luver

onelilspark said:


>





kaoden39 said:


> How awful that they even put children on a drug like that.
> 
> We had a health issue with Loren at around that same age.  Almost overnight he was covered in bruises and there was no sign of where they had come form and he was feeling altogether ill, low grade fever.  I had him to see his Dr. and the first thought was leukemia.  Thank the Lord it wasn't.  It was a disease along the lines of Johnson's Puppera (I am not sure on the spelling) but it was basically a bruising disease that her out grew.  I am not even sure of the name anymore.  I just remember how afraid we were.  I am praying for you and keeping you in my thoughts.



thank you...I appreciate it!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

On our way to work at the Marion-Polk Food Bank until noon for our Disney Give a Day, Get a Day!!  Will report back when done!!


----------



## Belle Ella

First of all, big 



DizNee Luver said:


> On our way to work at the Marion-Polk Food Bank until noon for our Disney Give a Day, Get a Day!!  Will report back when done!!



Have an awesome time! How funny that our GAD work is on the same day


----------



## goofycathy

Have a great time at the food bank and on your date night, sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

DizNee Luver said:


> On our way to work at the Marion-Polk Food Bank until noon for our Disney Give a Day, Get a Day!!  Will report back when done!!



Have fun!!  Our church has a food closet through them.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> On our way to work at the Marion-Polk Food Bank until noon for our Disney Give a Day, Get a Day!!  Will report back when done!!



You, Bella Ella and I are all doing our GAD this weekend.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Cool that we all picked today to do our volunteering!!!

We had a great time & Anthony was quite entertaining!! He had everyone in stitches & he worked hard the whole time!!

We volunteered at the Marion-Polk Food Share in Salem:










We started bagging onions:
















Then we did green beans......lots & lots of green beans!!:











Right before we were done we started on beef cubes.  Everyone we worked with today were all doing the Disney Give a Day, Get a Day program.  Most were going to Disneyland, but one couple was going to Disney World.

It felt great teaching Anthony about hunger & helping his neighbors.  He really enjoyed himself.......I was a very proud mom!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Awesome Laurie!!

I wish I had thought to get photos of what I did. But it was a little chaotic, haha.


----------



## merrrydeath

I'm loving hearing about everyone's GAD work. Thanks for the pictures too. I'm glad that it was such a good experience for you all.


----------



## Brady's Mom

Hooray for volunteering!  It is such a GREAT lesson to be able to teach your kids.  That must be why you have such a great family!  

Good luck with Anthony and his diagnosis.  Hopefully it is some weird, random thing that is really nothing.  Anything else is almost unthinkable.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Awesome Laurie!!
> 
> I wish I had thought to get photos of what I did. But it was a little chaotic, haha.



I figured you never left home without your camera....lol



merrrydeath said:


> I'm loving hearing about everyone's GAD work. Thanks for the pictures too. I'm glad that it was such a good experience for you all.



We really did have fun...but I remember why I don't work anymore.....my fibromyalgia was really painful when we got done.  Too much standing in one place.......ouch!!



Brady's Mom said:


> Hooray for volunteering!  It is such a GREAT lesson to be able to teach your kids.  That must be why you have such a great family!
> 
> Good luck with Anthony and his diagnosis.  Hopefully it is some weird, random thing that is really nothing.  Anything else is almost unthinkable.



I thought it was important that Anthony understood that this food probably feeds some of his school friends....that he's very lucky to have food in the house everyday.  He told me he was proud of himself for working hard!!!  So cute!

Thanx on the diagnosis......we're hoping it's nothing...but he's still out of sorts & that worries me!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Poor Anthony! I hope his blood work comes back fine (which it will). Is there an alternative medicine to give him than Adderall? I'm so glad his doctor listened to you too. Mommas know best!

It looks like you had a wonderful time at your GAD volunteering! What a wonderful experience for Anthony too.

Oh and we stayed in building 1 at the Hojo with a Disney facing room and loved it. The beds are heavenly. And they changed the AP rates now, some days are 50% off, so check on the Hojo message board to see if your dates are there!


----------



## DizNee Luver

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Poor Anthony! I hope his blood work comes back fine (which it will). Is there an alternative medicine to give him than Adderall? I'm so glad his doctor listened to you too. Mommas know best!
> 
> It looks like you had a wonderful time at your GAD volunteering! What a wonderful experience for Anthony too.
> 
> Oh and we stayed in building 1 at the Hojo with a Disney facing room and loved it. The beds are heavenly. And they changed the AP rates now, some days are 50% off, so check on the Hojo message board to see if your dates are there!



Thanx Courtney.....we won't find out the test results for a couple weeks....unless there's a problem....so NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS!

The doctor put Anthony on Tenex (a non stimulant A.D.D. med).....his face sores are already going away......amazing!!

The volunteering was fun & Anthony was calling one of the families there...dude, babe, bro, etc...... everyone was cracking up.  

I saw the new AP rate.....they just haven't posted out that far (July/Aug)  but I will be watching.  The reservationist said if there was a rate change, they'd just make the adjustment to our ressie!!

We're very excited about staying there.  We wanted the Disney facing because the twins will need to be in the motel before fireworks & that way, who ever is taking their turn in the room will still get to enjoy them.  Besides who doesn't want to look out there window & see the Matterhorn & monorail going by???  lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

So I just realized we have a BIG problem!! 

I have the premium Annual Pass so we can get discounts on our meals, purchases & even at the HoJo.  I will be the only one with the pass...everyone else will have a 6 day park-hopper.  That means everyone can go to Magic Morning (early entry to Fantasyland) except me!!!!   So now we're trying to figure out if I should buy a 3 day pass just so I could get the MM.......I figured the 2 older boys could use the ticket one other time during our trip to spend an extra evening at the parks.  (share the ticket between the 3 of us)

Does that sound nuts???   Would you do the same??

Magic Morning is one of our favorite times in the park....almost the only time we spend in Fantasyland....because Fantasyland is ALWAYS busy any other time.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> So I just realized we have a BIG problem!!
> 
> I have the premium Annual Pass so we can get discounts on our meals, purchases & even at the HoJo.  I will be the only one with the pass...everyone else will have a 6 day park-hopper.  That means everyone can go to Magic Morning (early entry to Fantasyland) except me!!!!   So now we're trying to figure out if I should buy a 3 day pass just so I could get the MM.......I figured the 2 older boys could use the ticket one other time during our trip to spend an extra evening at the parks.  (share the ticket between the 3 of us)
> 
> Does that sound nuts???   Would you do the same??
> 
> Magic Morning is one of our favorite times in the park....almost the only time we spend in Fantasyland....because Fantasyland is ALWAYS busy any other time.



I have that same dilemma because I am going to get myself an AP so that I can do the ladies only trip next year too.  So, I don't know what I am going to do.


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> So I just realized we have a BIG problem!!
> 
> I have the premium Annual Pass so we can get discounts on our meals, purchases & even at the HoJo.  I will be the only one with the pass...everyone else will have a 6 day park-hopper.  That means everyone can go to Magic Morning (early entry to Fantasyland) except me!!!!   So now we're trying to figure out if I should buy a 3 day pass just so I could get the MM.......I figured the 2 older boys could use the ticket one other time during our trip to spend an extra evening at the parks.  (share the ticket between the 3 of us)
> 
> Does that sound nuts???   Would you do the same??
> 
> Magic Morning is one of our favorite times in the park....almost the only time we spend in Fantasyland....because Fantasyland is ALWAYS busy any other time.



UGHH! You are not alone. I am having such an internal debate right now over whether or not to get an AP and right now the lack of a MM is the one thing that is turning me away from it. I don't know what I'd do in your shoes because I hate the idea of sharing PH's which is a real no-no.

I don't know-know!!


----------



## merrrydeath

I have NEVER had a MM before and this trip my mom is getting a 3 day PH and I have an AP. She doesn't want to go to the park alone, but I have no way of getting in at that time. It's rather crappy.


----------



## DizNee Luver

It is a problem for sure.....

The sharing the PH doesn't feel right, but they would have 6 day PH's each plus getting an extra evening off the extra PH I would buy so I could get a MM.  I don't know if that would be all wrong???  I mean none of the passes are free & we paid for it?????  Such a dilemma........


----------



## DizNee Luver

Good news on the home front........first of all....Anthony's sores on his face have almost all disappeared after taking him off the Adderall!!!  Second & most importantly......his blood work came back NORMAL!!!    Such a relief!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Good news on the home front........first of all....Anthony's sores on his face have almost all disappeared after taking him off the Adderall!!!  Second & most importantly......his blood work came back NORMAL!!!    Such a relief!!!!


----------



## goofycathy

DizNee Luver said:


> Good news on the home front........first of all....Anthony's sores on his face have almost all disappeared after taking him off the Adderall!!!  Second & most importantly......his blood work came back NORMAL!!!    Such a relief!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Good news on the home front........first of all....Anthony's sores on his face have almost all disappeared after taking him off the Adderall!!!  Second & most importantly......his blood work came back NORMAL!!!    Such a relief!!!!



Thank God!!!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

DizNee Luver said:


> Good news on the home front........first of all....Anthony's sores on his face have almost all disappeared after taking him off the Adderall!!!  Second & most importantly......his blood work came back NORMAL!!!    Such a relief!!!!



Great news!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


>





goofycathy said:


>





kaoden39 said:


> Thank God!!!





MinnieMouseMom said:


> Great news!!



Thanx everyone!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So I'm thinking I might change my plans....again!!

I reserved the HoJo for our trip...requesting bldg 1, Disney facing, premium rooms....but a lot of people say the standard rooms are just as nice & quieter due to where the bldgs are located.  Since I've never stayed there......I have to go off of what others are saying.

One of the biggest reasons we decided to book everything separate was because of the bldg choice.  Disney Travel is unable to book premium rooms in their packages (I called to confirm that).  We like using Disney Travel because we know everything's taken care of & pre-paid.

So now I'm debating cancelling our ressie & booking the trip thru Disney Travel.

Of course, if things continue they way they're going.....I'm cancelling the trip all together.  My 4 & 8 yr old are going to be the death of me!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> So I'm thinking I might change my plans....again!!
> 
> I reserved the HoJo for our trip...requesting bldg 1, Disney facing, premium rooms....but a lot of people say the standard rooms are just as nice & quieter due to where the bldgs are located.  Since I've never stayed there......I have to go off of what others are saying.
> 
> One of the biggest reasons we decided to book everything separate was because of the bldg choice.  Disney Travel is unable to book premium rooms in their packages (I called to confirm that).  We like using Disney Travel because we know everything's taken care of & pre-paid.
> 
> So now I'm debating cancelling our ressie & booking the trip thru Disney Travel.
> 
> Of course, if things continue they way they're going.....I'm cancelling the trip all together.  My 4 & 8 yr old are going to be the death of me!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

But that's just why you need to get to Disneyland.

I wish I had any advice to try and give, but I have no experience with Disney Travel.


----------



## kaoden39

This is the first trip I have planned without using Disney travel.  I was apprehensive but I decided to go and plan it on our own.  The money we save alone is well worth doing it on our own.  Just take a deep breath and think about how much you all are going to need this trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So I think I'm going to go back thru Disney Travel & book today.  There's something about knowing it's all handled & the money is paid to give you a bit of relief.  HoJo put special AP rates on the calendar thru the end of the year & July & August are empty....which makes total sense......so I think I'll chance getting a good room thru Disney Travel.  There were mixed reviews about staying in Bldg 1 & having the Disney view.....sounds like there are favorite bldgs that are NOT bldg 1.....so we'll just have to see how this all plays out.

I'll post back later when I've booked!!

Have a great day!


----------



## kaoden39

I totally understand reserving through Disney travel.  We have always done that but this time I did the research and it is definitely cheaper for us because Belen is paying for all of our rooms through the air force base and it is soooooo much cheaper.  Otherwise I would book through Disney travel.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I got 3 things booked today!!! 

We will be staying in Lathrop, CA (just south of Stockton) on our trip down, July 24.  I booked 2 rooms both with 2 queen beds at the Hampton Inn.  We get free hot breakfast which will save us on one meal that I had originally budgeted in!!

The Disney Travel Package is booked & close to being paid in full!!    We will be staying at the HoJo for 9 nights!!!! 2 rooms with 2 queen beds.  Not sure what bldg we'll be in but hopefully closer to our trip, I'll be able to call & find out.

On our way home, we've made a small change in plans........WE'RE COMING TO SEE YOU MICHELLE!!!  Well at least that would be lovely if we could meet up while we're in Fairfield on Aug 3rd!!!!  Mike's mom really wanted to go to the Jelly Belly Factory...so we've added it in on our trip home.  We will be staying at the Homewood Suites in a 2 bdrm suite (cheaper than doing 2 rooms this time).  We will go to the Jelly Belly Factory the morning of August 4th.  When we're done here....time to hit the road & drive home to Salem.

Woo Hoo.......getting things together!!!


----------



## kaoden39

I am sure I can get the army together and meet you at Jelly Belly.  They are always more than willing to go Jelly Belly.  Any excuse to go will work with them!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I am sure I can get the army together and meet you at Jelly Belly.  They are always more than willing to go Jelly Belly.  Any excuse to go will work with them!!



Sweeeeeeeettttttt!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Sweeeeeeeettttttt!!!!



Now if we can just get Jessica to drive over from Martinez, it would be perfect.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Now if we can just get Jessica to drive over from Martinez, it would be perfect.



That would be awesome!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> That would be awesome!!!



I know.


----------



## merrrydeath

kaoden39 said:


> I am sure I can get the army together and meet you at Jelly Belly.  They are always more than willing to go Jelly Belly.  Any excuse to go will work with them!!



Sooo cool. Eat some belly flops for me y'all!


----------



## kaoden39

merrrydeath said:


> Sooo cool. Eat some belly flops for me y'all!



I have bought belly flops and my better half will eat them until he gets sick.  And this is the bicycle racer.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So here's the motels:

Hampton Inn-Lathrop, CA










HoJo-Anaheim, CA














Homewood Suites-Fairfield, CA














Got a long time to wait...but getting this taken care of makes me feel relieved & excited for the summer to get here!!!!

**Sorry about all the different size pics....I got these from google images & you get what you get**


----------



## kaoden39

Hey if you belong to Costco there is one real near your hotel in Fairfield.  That and a shopping center with a Safeway and a CVS pharmacy.  It's kind of out of Fairfield proper area.  I actually recommend that area to people that want to visit the wineries in the Napa Valley and they don't want to pay the Napa Valley prices.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Hey if you belong to Costco there is one real near your hotel in Fairfield.  That and a shopping center with a Safeway and a CVS pharmacy.  It's kind of out of Fairfield proper area.  I actually recommend that area to people that want to visit the wineries in the Napa Valley and they don't want to pay the Napa Valley prices.



Cool about the Safeway....the suite comes with a full kitchen....so we could possibly make a home-made dinner that night...that would be welcomed after 13 days on the road!!

We used to have a Costco membership...but found we didn't use it very often & if we did....we bought crap we didn't need.....lol

Glad to hear it's a nice area!!  This will be the first time we end the trip at the Jelly Belly Factory....but I think doing that will raise the spirits after leaving DL.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh I definitely think so.  And there is the Anheiser-Busch plant too that is right there that I think still has tours too.  And one of my personal places that you can visit for tasting is the Sepay Olive oil place but beware it's small.  I love their steeped oils.  Nothing like using oil that smells like blood oranges when you cook.


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> I got 3 things booked today!!!
> 
> We will be staying in Lathrop, CA (just south of Stockton) on our trip down, July 24.  I booked 2 rooms both with 2 queen beds at the Hampton Inn.  We get free hot breakfast which will save us on one meal that I had originally budgeted in!!
> 
> The Disney Travel Package is booked & close to being paid in full!!    We will be staying at the HoJo for 9 nights!!!! 2 rooms with 2 queen beds.  Not sure what bldg we'll be in but hopefully closer to our trip, I'll be able to call & find out.
> 
> On our way home, we've made a small change in plans........WE'RE COMING TO SEE YOU MICHELLE!!!  Well at least that would be lovely if we could meet up while we're in Fairfield on Aug 3rd!!!!  Mike's mom really wanted to go to the Jelly Belly Factory...so we've added it in on our trip home.  We will be staying at the Homewood Suites in a 2 bdrm suite (cheaper than doing 2 rooms this time).  We will go to the Jelly Belly Factory the morning of August 4th.  When we're done here....time to hit the road & drive home to Salem.
> 
> Woo Hoo.......getting things together!!!





kaoden39 said:


> I am sure I can get the army together and meet you at Jelly Belly.  They are always more than willing to go Jelly Belly.  Any excuse to go will work with them!!





kaoden39 said:


> Now if we can just get Jessica to drive over from Martinez, it would be perfect.



Hey, I am all game for it provided my mom doesn't want to do anything big for her birthday that involves more than one day (hers is August 3rd).


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Hey, I am all game for it provided my mom doesn't want to do anything big for her birthday that involves more than one day (hers is August 3rd).



Yeah, that might make it a little difficult, my kids are thrilled with the thought of Jelly Belly's.  They love that place, I always get sugar overload when I am there.  The smell just overwhelms.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah, that might make it a little difficult, my kids are thrilled with the thought of Jelly Belly's.  They love that place, I always get sugar overload when I am there.  The smell just overwhelms.



I honestly don't think I've been to the Jelly Belly Factory since I was in elementary school for a field trip. When I had some friends who lived out in Fairfield (get this - met them at a Sharks game, lol) we always said we'd go do that some random day for kicks but we never did.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I honestly don't think I've been to the Jelly Belly Factory since I was in elementary school for a field trip. When I had some friends who lived out in Fairfield (get this - met them at a Sharks game, lol) we always said we'd go do that some random day for kicks but we never did.



Well it's always there.  Honestly last year was the first time we had ever been.  We ate in their restaurant too and the kids had a jelly bean shaped pizza.  It was wild.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Well Jessica it would be awesome if you could come up for that, but totally understand if you have plans with your mom!!

So forgot to mention that I got a new camera last night!!!!!  

It's a Canon PowerShot SX120IS  (what ever that all stands for.....lol) 

Here's a pic of the camera!!  Playing with it now to make sure I have it mastered by our trip.


----------



## kaoden39

Cool!  A new camera for the trip!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I love new cameras!! *Awesome possum*!


----------



## goofycathy

Awesome camera!  

If I still lived in Napa I would totally meet up with you guys at the Jelly Belly Factory, I always loved that place!  The kids and I used to get the rejects and eat them onthe way home while trying to figure out which flavor was what, great memories!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Cathy you just need to plan a little getaway to Napa (which I know you've done in the past) & meet up with us!!!  Woo Hoo Party at the Jelly Belly!!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Quite a party indeed.


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Woo Hoo Party at the Jelly Belly!!!!!



 OHHHH that gave me a laugh so hard I fell out mah seat.

I must still be sick, lol.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> OHHHH that gave me a laugh so hard I fell out mah seat.
> 
> I must still be sick, lol.



Poor Jessica.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Don't hurt yourself Jessica!!!  lol

So I can't qualify for a Disney Visa......I'm ok with that...but I was unaware that they came out with a Disney Rewards Debit Card!!!!   So went & opened myself a Chase account so I could get the perks that the credit card people get!!!  Woo Hoo!!!!  Character Meet-n-Greet here we come!!! 

I should have my Mickey card in a week!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Don't hurt yourself Jessica!!!  lol
> 
> So I can't qualify for a Disney Visa......I'm ok with that...but I was unaware that they came out with a Disney Rewards Debit Card!!!!   So went & opened myself a Chase account so I could get the perks that the credit card people get!!!  Woo Hoo!!!!  Character Meet-n-Greet here we come!!!
> 
> I should have my Mickey card in a week!!



Woo hoo!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Don't hurt yourself Jessica!!!  lol
> 
> So I can't qualify for a Disney Visa......I'm ok with that...but I was unaware that they came out with a Disney Rewards Debit Card!!!!   So went & opened myself a Chase account so I could get the perks that the credit card people get!!!  Woo Hoo!!!!  Character Meet-n-Greet here we come!!!
> 
> I should have my Mickey card in a week!!



Now don't go tempting me lady!


----------



## merrrydeath

Belle Ella said:


> Now don't go tempting me lady!



Seriously!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tempt you......nah....not me!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So we have all our vouchers from the Give a Day, Get a Day!!!






I also have my handy dandy notebook filling up fast with motel info & ressies, restaurant menus, package info, Knott's Berry Farm info & budget.










This book becomes my Disney Planning Bible......everything important is kept in here.  I make a small version to keep in my backpack during the trip to keep us informed on PS times, shows or entertainment we want to catch that day, etc.

It amazes me that we're still 141 days out & the book is getting heavy already!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I love the binder! I'm making one for the first time. I just cannot help myself. When you make it, take some pics of the small version you can keep on you. I want to do something similar but don't know where to start with it all.

After past experiences, I need to be organized if I want to do everything I mean to do!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> I love the binder! I'm making one for the first time. I just cannot help myself. When you make it, take some pics of the small version you can keep on you. I want to do something similar but don't know where to start with it all.
> 
> After past experiences, I need to be organized if I want to do everything I mean to do!



I use a small photo book....put important phone #'s, daily itinerary, PS times, entertainment schedule, money allotted for that day at meals (keep to a strict budget), new things to try, photopass places, etc.  It fits nicely into the backpack & great for a quick glance.  I also use it to keep stroller rental tickets, receipts from the day (so I get those entered into my checkbook back at the motel) & tickets for Fantasmic (when we do that).


----------



## kaoden39

The binder is such a good idea because of the plastic covers and such and a great way to not mess up your GAD.  I think that today when I go and buy new binders for the two kids that need them I sahll buy one for the trip!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> The binder is such a good idea because of the plastic covers and such and a great way to not mess up your GAD.  I think that today when I go and buy new binders for the two kids that need them I sahll buy one for the trip!



 Gonna make an uber-planner out of you yet!!!!


----------



## ElliePeters

I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Gonna make an uber-planner out of you yet!!!!



I already uber plan.  You just added fuel to the fire.


----------



## DizNee Luver

ElliePeters said:


> I wish you all the best of luck!



Thank you so much & thanx for stopping in on my PTR!! 



kaoden39 said:


> I already uber plan.  You just added fuel to the fire.



Ok, maybe not uber-planner....how bout OCD??!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Ok, maybe not uber-planner....how bout OCD??!!



OCD? That's me. Obsessive Cullen Disorder!!

Oh, wait. I think you mean something else ... But I have that too. But it's supposed to be CDO. Everything needs to be alphabetical!


----------



## daisy_77

Laurie!
I am loving your pretrip report! Your kiddos are so cute and I love the plans you have laid out so far.

I tried to open a Chase checking online and it says I have an existing account. Hmmm, I didn't know that?! I will have to go into the branch and see what's up. But great tip on the Disney Debit!


----------



## DizNee Luver

daisy_77 said:


> Laurie!
> I am loving your pretrip report! Your kiddos are so cute and I love the plans you have laid out so far.
> 
> I tried to open a Chase checking online and it says I have an existing account. Hmmm, I didn't know that?! I will have to go into the branch and see what's up. But great tip on the Disney Debit!



Thanx January!!!

I had no idea that Disney Rewards had added in a debit card until I went to their site!! I went right down to a Chase bank & opened the acct!  

That's weird that they say you already have an acct???   You would think you would be aware of that......lol

Well I guess if you get it figured out you can switch it to the Disney Rewards & get yourself one of those cute Mickey cards!!


----------



## heatherleigh

I did not know about this Disney card.  The closest bank to us is a Chase.  I wish I would have opened our vacation acct there instead of Wells.  I may move our stuff there anyway, after all.


----------



## DizNee Luver

heatherleigh said:


> I did not know about this Disney card.  The closest bank to us is a Chase.  I wish I would have opened our vacation acct there instead of Wells.  I may move our stuff there anyway, after all.



I would!!    I was always disappointed I couldn't get one of the Disney Visa cards & was hoping at some point they'd go to a secured credit card....but the debit card is just as good....maybe better!!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I keep tinkering with my travel package........  So I had asked Disney Travel if we could upgrade the room they offered from the HoJo & told they were only able to offer the standard rooms.  I was okay with that.....  okay...maybe not.  I called the HoJo & told them we had booked thru Disney Travel & asked if it was possible to upgrade thru them & then pay them the difference on arrival.........they said Yes!!! 

We are going back to the Premium rooms with the Disney View!!!! 

I really have to stop messing with the set plans....as everytime I do something....it costs me more!!    But hey.....it's a vacation!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I keep tinkering with my travel package........  So I had asked Disney Travel if we could upgrade the room they offered from the HoJo & told they were only able to offer the standard rooms.  I was okay with that.....  okay...maybe not.  I called the HoJo & told them we had booked thru Disney Travel & asked if it was possible to upgrade thru them & then pay them the difference on arrival.........they said Yes!!!
> 
> We are going back to the Premium rooms with the Disney View!!!!
> 
> I really have to stop messing with the set plans....as everytime I do something....it costs me more!!    But hey.....it's a vacation!!!!



I have done that every trip but this one.  I am just rolling with the punches on this trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Woo Hoo....got my Disney Rewards card today!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Yay!!


----------



## merrrydeath

DizNee Luver said:


> Woo Hoo....got my Disney Rewards card today!!!



Awesome!! How does it work exactly(or not so exactly if you aren't sure )?


----------



## DizNee Luver

merrrydeath said:


> Awesome!! How does it work exactly(or not so exactly if you aren't sure )?



It's basically a Visa Debit card tied into your checking account.....you earn a point for every $200 when using it in a non-pin transaction.  They suggest you ask to run it as credit vs debit so you can earn points.

I get 25 points for signing up (after I use it 5 times).  25 points = $25  You request your points (and you get a voucher or something like that) that you can use at the parks or The Disney store.

You get the same perks as the credit card:
Character Meet n Greet with photo
Discounts on merchandise & meals (select places at the parks)

I'm still reading up on everything....but it's really cool to look in my wallet & see Mickey Mouse on a card!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> It's basically a Visa Debit card tied into your checking account.....you earn a point for every $200 when using it in a non-pin transaction.  They suggest you ask to run it as credit vs debit so you can earn points.
> 
> I get 25 points for signing up (after I use it 5 times).  25 points = $25  You request your points (and you get a voucher or something like that) that you can use at the parks or The Disney store.
> 
> You get the same perks as the credit card:
> Character Meet n Greet with photo
> Discounts on merchandise & meals (select places at the parks)
> 
> I'm still reading up on everything....but it's really cool to look in my wallet & see Mickey Mouse on a card!!!!



What's the discount on the merchandise and the meals?  Is it as good as the AP?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Michele, I believe it was 10% on merchandise & select restaurants.  My premium AP I think is better.

So I will never step foot into another ELMER'S RESTAURANT in my life!!

We stopped for lunch after taking the twins to Doernbecher's in Portland.  Michayla had a spoon and was tapping it on the table (not banging it hard) & the manager came up & told me I needed to make her stop because he was getting complaints!!!   Over that.....seriously!!! 
I told him that if I took it from her that she would have a meltdown because she's autistic.  He said you need to find her something quieter....ummmm dude...were you listening??  I said I can't...this is the quietest she's ever been in a restaurant...he said you'll have to do something.  So I did......we left before we got our food!!!!
I offered to pay for our drinks on the way out & he said no, I'm not going to charge you.  I asked him if this was a family restaurant & he said yes.....I told him obviously it IS NOT!!!

Unbelievable.....the girls were doing really good & not noisy at all.  I've been to restaurants where the kids are screaming, crying, throwing food, banging all the silverware & you just learn to deal with it if you go to a family place.

Then to top it off......we get out to our van & some jerk has totally blocked us from getting out by parking a full sized Tundra pickup in a compact stall.....we couldn't leave!!!  Mike went in & told the waiter we were blocked in & waited for about 5 mins & nothing.  So he went back in & found the weasely little manager & told him that we couldn't leave.  10 minutes go by & nothing....so he goes back & finds him & says.....I CAN'T LEAVE BECAUSE YOU HAVE SOMEONE BLOCKING OUR PARKING SPACE!!!  He had only checked with customers on one side of the restaurant.  He poked his nose out & said....I guess you're blocked, I'll go ask people.  During this time I had called the police & reported it since we weren't getting anywhere with the management.  After 20 minutes, a guy finally wanders out & says "I thought I left room for you to get out"






Hmmmm, wonder where he wanted us to go...... his back bumper was inline with our passenger side.  If I had a big, piece of crap car.....I guess I could have gotten out..... 

Anywho......totally upsetting situation followed by a really frustrating situation!!

I sent a really nasty letter to Elmer's corporate & complained...basically about the stupid manager.  He handled that whole situation wrong & then made it worse by ignoring our issue in the parking lot.

I told corporate that someone better inform him about disabilities & their rights.  I could understand it if the girls had been screaming & throwing stuff that was hitting other people, but this was blown way out over a spoon hitting the table.

Thanx for letting me vent, cry & take a heavy sigh!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

First 

Now yes, the discount with the premium AP is better and that is why I bought.  With the size of both of our groups we are definitely not losing money on our AP's not after you take that 15% off of meals.

And now on to the more pressing business, what an officious little a$$.  I cannot believe that, what child doesn't make noise in a restaurant?  Honestly?  If you are in an "adult" place to eat then you might complain but a family restaurant you have to expect it.  I can tell you that I have never seen that place here in California but if I do we will not spend our money there!!  How dare he!!

And as for the other jerk....Please you noticed that you parked behind someone.  Argh!!  

 Here's to a better day!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

thanx Michele!!!  I really needed to vent.....now I'm coming off the anger & just hurting a bit.  Is this how it's going to be everytime I try to take them out??  This is why we stay home...... really frustrating!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> thanx Michele!!!  I really needed to vent.....now I'm coming off the anger & just hurting a bit.  Is this how it's going to be everytime I try to take them out??  This is why we stay home...... really frustrating!!



I would like to think that most people are enlightened and won't act like that.  I also think that you cannot hide them away, they deserve to be a part of the world they live in.  And too bad if some small people in the world are not happy.


----------



## DizNee Luver

My best guess is they have regulars (seniors) that come in & it was these people that had the problem.....but a manager of a family restaurant needed to tell these people that really, the babies were pretty darned quiet & there wasn't anything he could do.

I think corporate will be interested in hearing how this guy is running their place!!! If they want to make it a senior's restaurant & not allow kids....then make it that way....but don't tell me you're a family restaurant when kids can't be kids!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Is it July 24th yet???? 

The hardest part of waiting, is having everything planned that I can but still having to wait to make PS for all of our dining to totally set our schedule.  I know.......we're still 132 days away but I'm bored & I find happiness in thinking about our trip!!! 

Does anyone know when you can make a ressie at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique???  I sure hope it's 60 days so I can arrange that prior to our Ariel's Grotto Breakfast.  Also, does anyone know how long it takes when doing the whole package (nails, hair, outfit & photo shoot)????  Hate to think we'd miss breakfast because we were still at the salon....lol

Anyone have suggestions of a place to eat at the Universal CityWalk???  We were looking at Hard Rock or Bubba Gumps...but may need to think a bit cheaper.  We'll be getting there after an afternoon at Santa Monica beach.

 Woo Hoo Cathy is coming up today.....can't wait to hear all about her trip!!!


----------



## kaoden39

I know what you mean.  We filled our day with the zoo so we had some fun today.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Looky what I just ordered!!! (mine isn't a v-neck)






Here's the website that makes these shirts.....I know the DIS Diva's ordered their shirts from Cassi & she does a great job!!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/onegreatthing


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Looky what I just ordered!!! (mine isn't a v-neck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the website that makes these shirts.....I know the DIS Diva's ordered their shirts from Cassi & she does a great job!!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/onegreatthing



Wow that is bright.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Wow that is bright.



I like it!!  You won't lose me in a crowd!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> I like it!!  You won't lose me in a crowd!!!



Aw, c'mon. You know the real reason we wouldn't loose you in a crowd is because of your heart of gold. It can be spotted miles and miles away


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Aw, c'mon. You know the real reason we wouldn't loose you in a crowd is because of your heart of gold. It can be spotted miles and miles away



Indeed.


----------



## kaoden39

You know I was just thinking....I am going to beat the crowd.  Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Aw, c'mon. You know the real reason we wouldn't loose you in a crowd is because of your heart of gold. It can be spotted miles and miles away



Awww shucks, you're making me blush!!  



kaoden39 said:


> Indeed.



Thanx......  



kaoden39 said:


> You know I was just thinking....I am going to beat the crowd.  Happy Anniversary!!



Why, thank you very much!!!!  It gets somewhat lost with Anthony's birthday today & the twins 1yr anniversary on their adoption tomorrow!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So we surprised Anthony at school with cupcakes & treat bags for all his classmates!!  We've never done this before, so he truly was shocked to see us there!!!  (so was his teacher.....she hadn't checked her emails for the day).  We had checked with the office who was going to email her before school to let her know we were coming for the last 15 mins of school.....lol   Surprise!!! 










This is his cake for tonight (sugar, sugar, sugar) 






I'll have more photos later....we still have presents & cake to do tonight!!


----------



## kaoden39

You are quite welcome. 

How so much fun that is.  I used to love doing that when the kids were little.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, that is so awesome and so sweet! I don't think any parent when I was in school did that in any class I was in. Totally jealous, 

And Happy Anniversary from me as well!


----------



## ecatzippy

You have a beautiful family and I hope you have a great trip.  Every two year old has banged spoons on the table at some point.  Feel free to bang spoons next to us any day.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> And Happy Anniversary from me as well!



Thank you very much!!!

As promised....a few more pics from Anthony's birthday.

Time for presents!!!!  Who knew you could be so excited over a hamster??










Of course, to keep the peace we had to get the princess some accessories...lol






The cake....when Anthony was done eating his piece...his hands were stained from the red food coloring....yuck!!










Celebrating the twins adoption today....the adoption finalized one year ago today (very easy to remember the date....lol)





This was a while back....probably about 9mths old??

We're also celebrating 26 yrs of marriage...weren't sure we'd make it after a couple of very rough years....but I didn't kill him & so we get to celebrate....






Have a great day everybody!!!  Happy St Patty's Day!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

ecatzippy said:


> You have a beautiful family and I hope you have a great trip.  Every two year old has banged spoons on the table at some point.  Feel free to bang spoons next to us any day.



Thank you....this made me smile!!!   Thanx for stopping by my trip report...hope you come back!!!!


----------



## DaisyLuvr

DizNee Luver said:


> So I made a post on the DisAbilities board regarding help & tip for traveling with an autistic child & egg allergies.  I thought I would post my dilemmas here as well....in hopes that someone that reads this might have something to add.
> 
> So here's a problem/question we have:
> The twins will be 3 in May, so our summer trip will cost us more.....have to pay for parkhoppers for them.  I'm ok with that, because Disneyland is so much more than just rides.  My concern is having to pay for the character meals....which we plan on doing all of them this trip.  One of the girls is 100% g-tube fed...nothing orally & the other has feeding issues & tends to only eat a cup of yogurt or applesauce in a sitting.  Paying $25 for her to maybe.....maybe eat 1 cup of food is a bit frightening (especially on the pocketbook) & I can't imagine they would charge us for the one that doesn't eat orally at all....would they?????
> 
> My other concern is:  one has been recently diagnosed on the autism spectrum & cognatively that of a 6-8mth old.  Her twin has not been diagnosed at this point, but an eval is in the works.  She does have sensory issues & anything out of the routine sets her off.
> We took them for a very short trip last April & I can tell you, we were wiped out & really couldn't enjoy our time in the parks.
> I'm really crying out for any suggestions, tips, ideas, etc to help us survive 2 weeks away from home.  When at home.......I am very housebound with them, only taking them out for appts.  Since we are very new to the world of autism, I can really use some help here.
> 
> I do have an email into one of the Disney chefs regarding knowing which foods have eggs in them....as this is an issue for the one twin that eats.  I also posed the question regarding paying for the character meals....hopefully I'll hear back soon on this.
> 
> Thanx for stopping in on my PTR & feel free to say hello!!!!



Hi DizNee Luver

I don't know about the food issue and I haven't read far enough to see if someone has already answered you, but a friend of mine has an autistic son and when they went to Disneyland the first time he had troubles, but another parent told them to buy him headphones and ponited to their son.  They tried it and it worked he was able to block out all the extra and only focus on what he wanted to.  I know your girls are a little young, but it's a thought.  You should also go into Guest Services as soon as you get there and get a sticker for each of them.  I know there is also a booklet you can print at home off the Disneyland site.  I can't find the link, but will look for it also.  Hope this helps!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DaisyLuvr said:


> Hi DizNee Luver
> 
> I don't know about the food issue and I haven't read far enough to see if someone has already answered you, but a friend of mine has an autistic son and when they went to Disneyland the first time he had troubles, but another parent told them to buy him headphones and ponited to their son.  They tried it and it worked he was able to block out all the extra and only focus on what he wanted to.  I know your girls are a little young, but it's a thought.  You should also go into Guest Services as soon as you get there and get a sticker for each of them.  I know there is also a booklet you can print at home off the Disneyland site.  I can't find the link, but will look for it also.  Hope this helps!



Thank you so much!!!   I've heard about the headphones.....I don't think I could get either girl to keep them on...but I wonder if earplugs would work??  I think it would be harder for them to pull them out...I think?

I've looked at the Disabilities Guide on line.....he gives lots of great info for wheelchair, blind & deaf services....nothing on autism....but I imagine somewhere in the future, they may include some tips.

Again, thank you for giving me some tips that could help us!!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Thank you so much!!!   I've heard about the headphones.....I don't think I could get either girl to keep them on...but I wonder if earplugs would work??  I think it would be harder for them to pull them out...I think?
> 
> I've looked at the Disabilities Guide on line.....he gives lots of great info for wheelchair, blind & deaf services....nothing on autism....but I imagine somewhere in the future, they may include some tips.
> 
> Again, thank you for giving me some tips that could help us!!!!!



Laurie, for kicks I googled going to Disneyland with an autistic child.  You might be interested in it.  

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=bf62906be5292fd6

I am sure you thought to do it but just in case I thought it might help.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Laurie, for kicks I googled going to Disneyland with an autistic child.  You might be interested in it.
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=bf62906be5292fd6
> 
> I am sure you thought to do it but just in case I thought it might help.



You know Michele.....I actually hadn't done this yet.....so thank you for reminding me!! lol  I sometimes forget the internet does more than the DIS & FB!!  

That will be my project for the day.....research!!!

So after a talk with the school about Anthony......they don't think it's an academic issue with him.  He's below 3rd grade level in all areas but music, art & PE.  They think there's something wrong with him!!  She kept saying, I'm not a doctor, but there are times when you can look right thru his eyes.  He retains NOTHING!!  Which explains him "forgetting" the rules at home all the time.  We have an appt with the dr set for April 2nd.  I spoke with the gal that was his caseworker & asked if she remembered any head trauma with him & she said no.  But we did find out that mom used to take him out partying right after he was born & would put him on the couches & let him roll off....hitting his head.  She thought it was hilarious.  Now I'm wondering if he has brain damage??  Freaking out a little bit now!!

I'm not sure I'm ready for this!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> You know Michele.....I actually hadn't done this yet.....so thank you for reminding me!! lol  I sometimes forget the internet does more than the DIS & FB!!
> 
> That will be my project for the day.....research!!!
> 
> So after a talk with the school about Anthony......they don't think it's an academic issue with him.  He's below 3rd grade level in all areas but music, art & PE.  They think there's something wrong with him!!  She kept saying, I'm not a doctor, but there are times when you can look right thru his eyes.  He retains NOTHING!!  Which explains him "forgetting" the rules at home all the time.  We have an appt with the dr set for April 2nd.  I spoke with the gal that was his caseworker & asked if she remembered any head trauma with him & she said no.  But we did find out that mom used to take him out partying right after he was born & would put him on the couches & let him roll off....hitting his head.  She thought it was hilarious.  Now I'm wondering if he has brain damage??  Freaking out a little bit now!!
> 
> I'm not sure I'm ready for this!!!



Laurie, take a deep breath.  Is this the first time they have told you anything like this at school?  Don't stress, wait to talk to the Dr.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Laurie, take a deep breath.  Is this the first time they have told you anything like this at school?  Don't stress, wait to talk to the Dr.



Yes & no, he's struggled in school since Kindergarten...but the retention thing makes sense when we think about stuff at home.  He knows the rules, but tends to forget them...all the time.  I really don't think he's trying to be bad....I really think he lapses & makes bad choices.  It's kinda scary, because he's gonna get with the wrong kids & boom!  He's in a gang!!!

I sure wish he had a clearer picture on what he went thru the first 13 mths of his life....I know it's not pretty.  He also was exposed to things right after his 3rd birthday, when he was sent home for 4 months.  He needs some counseling for that....but NO ONE has openings......I just keep calling & trying.  A real shortage here.

I just want him to be ok!!! 


Woo Hoo....just realized this was my 2000th post!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Yes & no, he's struggled in school since Kindergarten...but the retention thing makes sense when we think about stuff at home.  He knows the rules, but tends to forget them...all the time.  I really don't think he's trying to be bad....I really think he lapses & makes bad choices.  It's kinda scary, because he's gonna get with the wrong kids & boom!  He's in a gang!!!
> 
> I sure wish he had a clearer picture on what he went thru the first 13 mths of his life....I know it's not pretty.  He also was exposed to things right after his 3rd birthday, when he was sent home for 4 months.  He needs some counseling for that....but NO ONE has openings......I just keep calling & trying.  A real shortage here.
> 
> I just want him to be ok!!!
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo....just realized this was my 2000th post!!!!



My son Loren who has none of those problems lapses like that.  I have a friend that taught for over 40 years tells me that it is called being a boy.  That he will grow past it.  I notice that he is but it takes time.  On the upside he has listened when I thought he wasn't.  Recently he was asked to join a white supremest gang.  I am proud to say he told them where to go and how to do it.  I thought that Loren was going to be a behavior problem so I took him to a Dr when he was little and the first thing she did was advice that I use "free" laundry detergent because with kids behavior problems can be caused by something as little as that.  We use a "free" detergent and it makes a difference.

Yay for the 2000!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'm not sure this is all behaviorial.  The reason he's not progressing in school....even with an IEP & one on one help.....he doesn't remember what they did.  So if you bring out the same worksheet a couple hours later...he'll stare at it & not have a clue how to do it.   We've heard this a few times at conferences but not to this extent.  Is it focus??  Some of it yes.....the other part is what has everyone stifled.
He's very social, well liked, but easily swayed into doing things he shouldn't be.

When he gets home from school...I ask...."what did you do today?"....his answer everyday is "I don't remember".  I somewhat wrote it off.....but I really believe....he doesn't remember.

Hopefully the dr can give us some help or refer him to get help.  I just don't want him to continually struggle at school & get further & further behind.  I also want him to be able to play with others without there always being a problem.

thanx for listening & advising Michele.....I really, REALLY appreciate it!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm not sure this is all behaviorial.  The reason he's not progressing in school....even with an IEP & one on one help.....he doesn't remember what they did.  So if you bring out the same worksheet a couple hours later...he'll stare at it & not have a clue how to do it.   We've heard this a few times at conferences but not to this extent.  Is it focus??  Some of it yes.....the other part is what has everyone stifled.
> He's very social, well liked, but easily swayed into doing things he shouldn't be.
> 
> When he gets home from school...I ask...."what did you do today?"....his answer everyday is "I don't remember".  I somewhat wrote it off.....but I really believe....he doesn't remember.
> 
> Hopefully the dr can give us some help or refer him to get help.  I just don't want him to continually struggle at school & get further & further behind.  I also want him to be able to play with others without there always being a problem.
> 
> thanx for listening & advising Michele.....I really, REALLY appreciate it!!



I'm always here for you.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So the last couple days have been busy, but I did get some Disney stuff done!!

My shirt came in.....very cute (and bright!!)

I paid off our Disney Travel packages!!!!    Pretty exciting having that part taken care of!!

I also ordered the 5 Disney Classics cds from Amazon.  We are getting a pretty big collection of Disney music...but these have a lot of songs we didn't have.  We sat right down & listened to all 5 of them!!






Anything Disney related just gets me that more excited for our trip!!!!  Hurry up July!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> So the last couple days have been busy, but I did get some Disney stuff done!!
> 
> My shirt came in.....very cute (and bright!!)
> 
> I paid off our Disney Travel packages!!!!    Pretty exciting having that part taken care of!!
> 
> I also ordered the 5 Disney Classics cds from Amazon.  We are getting a pretty big collection of Disney music...but these have a lot of songs we didn't have.  We sat right down & listened to all 5 of them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything Disney related just gets me that more excited for our trip!!!!  Hurry up July!!!!



OOH! I've wanted those for a very long time. my Aunt has them all and I've been tempted to ask her if I can burn them to my library but I haven't done it yet.

Have you checked out the Musical History of Disneyland? I have the discs thanks to a friend and I wouldn't mind copying some songs or all of them for you and sending them your way.

ETA: Check out this page: Musical History of Disneyland It has all the information and songs listed


----------



## DizNee Luver

I have that set.....it's awesome!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> I have that set.....it's awesome!!!



It is, isn't it! I love listening to it. It's on quite often. I'll probably have it on all night while at work.


----------



## mnmrmustard

Hey Laurie!

I got a few pages behind, March has been a crazy time both at work and at home.  Cool new Canon camera you have there, Im sure youll get some amazing pics with it :-]   Great that you were able to swing a Disney Debit card to get those Disney perks  yay!    Great vouchers for the Give a Day/Get a Day promotion, what are yall planning on doing?  Oh, and your notebook looks very organized.  Nice job on working the reservations to get you back up to the Premium rooms!!!   

What a mess at that Elmers.  Id tend to blame it on Portland, not Elmers though, as weve had similar dining experiences at other restaurants up there.  That manager was just a weasly joke and the customers, especially the jerk in the Tundra, were intolerant, self-centered losers.  We eat at the Elmers in Grants Pass on a monthly basis and it is very kid/family friendly and weve never had issues like that even if our kids were being a bit loud.  Kids will be kids.  How did Doernbechers go btw?

Very cool Mickey head tie-dies you found, me likey!  Nice birthday surprise at school for Anthony, youre a great mom :-]   Nice presents for him too  Bean very much wants one of those hamsters  lol.   Wow, its already been a year since the twins adoption was finalized?!?  Yay for that too!!!  And 26 years for you two?  Mucho congrats for that too!  Well be at 16 years this summer (right about the time yall pack up for the trip to DLR actually) so you got us by a decade 

Sorry to hear about the issues with Anthony and his memory   But good to get him in and find out what he has going so you can move forward with the school to figure out how to best teach him.  Good luck with the counseling side of things, I know that can be tough.  We finally got my nephew Kris into a good one to deal with his ADHD and anger issues.  Hes making slow but steady progress now.

2,000 posts  Whoohoo!!!!   

Yay for getting the trip paid off and score on getting those Disney CDs :-]


----------



## DizNee Luver

mnmrmustard said:


> Hey Laurie!
> 
> I got a few pages behind, March has been a crazy time both at work and at home.  Cool new Canon camera you have there, Im sure youll get some amazing pics with it :-]   Great that you were able to swing a Disney Debit card to get those Disney perks  yay!    Great vouchers for the Give a Day/Get a Day promotion, what are yall planning on doing?  Oh, and your notebook looks very organized.  Nice job on working the reservations to get you back up to the Premium rooms!!!
> 
> What a mess at that Elmers.  Id tend to blame it on Portland, not Elmers though, as weve had similar dining experiences at other restaurants up there.  That manager was just a weasly joke and the customers, especially the jerk in the Tundra, were intolerant, self-centered losers.  We eat at the Elmers in Grants Pass on a monthly basis and it is very kid/family friendly and weve never had issues like that even if our kids were being a bit loud.  Kids will be kids.  How did Doernbechers go btw?
> 
> Very cool Mickey head tie-dies you found, me likey!  Nice birthday surprise at school for Anthony, youre a great mom :-]   Nice presents for him too  Bean very much wants one of those hamsters  lol.   Wow, its already been a year since the twins adoption was finalized?!?  Yay for that too!!!  And 26 years for you two?  Mucho congrats for that too!  Well be at 16 years this summer (right about the time yall pack up for the trip to DLR actually) so you got us by a decade
> 
> Sorry to hear about the issues with Anthony and his memory   But good to get him in and find out what he has going so you can move forward with the school to figure out how to best teach him.  Good luck with the counseling side of things, I know that can be tough.  We finally got my nephew Kris into a good one to deal with his ADHD and anger issues.  Hes making slow but steady progress now.
> 
> 2,000 posts  Whoohoo!!!!
> 
> Yay for getting the trip paid off and score on getting those Disney CDs :-]



Our Disney GAD vouchers are going towards the FP bonuses!!!  Ok, 3 of them will be.....I'm using mine for the Mickey Hat figurine with pin set!!  We plan on using one voucher on 3 different days.  You get 6 bonus FP's for you & up to 5 more people in your party.  So going in the heat of summer....I think the bonus FP's will be very nice!!!

The whole Elmer's thing just pisses me off.  I never did hear back from Corporate....who at least should have acknowledged that we weren't treated fairly.  I went to the DisAbilities thread & got blasted by one person saying she works for a place that takes complaints & she said I would be called a "snowflake mother" (whatever the heck that means) & they would laugh it off.  Didn't really make me feel all warm inside.......I won't be posting on that thread again!!

Doernbecher's went fine.  They don't think Michayla is having seizures (we didn't think so either)....but everyone is being very thorough.

I love my new tie-dyed shirt!!!!  Easy to find me!!

Anthony's birthday went great & it is hard to believe the twins adoption finalized a year ago!!!  We were celebrating in Disneyland!!!!

Hopefully we'll get some help with Anthony.  He does seem to be settling down with the change in meds....but we are very concerned about his lack of retention.  We'll see the doc on April 2nd.

Glad you came back by!!!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

MY REPORT HAS A NEW NAME.........10 PEOPLE.......That's right, we've added another person to our trip!  My oldest son, Nick, will be joining us!!    Now, all my kids will be going!!!!  

I called Disney Travel to add him to our package(s) & with the new ticket promo......we're getting a $60 credit on Package 1 & it cost me $143 to add Nick to Package 2......so I guess it only cost us $83!!

I also called our 2 travel night motels & got an extra room for both nights.....so we're set!!

Mike's mom, Betty (who is going to Disneyland with us) took us to the Newport Aquarium for the day.  We had a blast.....Anthony was so excited to see the sharks!!  The twins did really good & we're pretty happy most of the day.  We even ate at 2 restaurants & not one complaint about Michayla playing with her spoon!!!


----------



## kaoden39

I love the jelly fish picture.  And woo hoo on Nick joining you.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I love the jelly fish picture.  And woo hoo on Nick joining you.



Thanx.....took the new camera to get used to it.

Very excited that all my kids will be going!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Another calendar page has been filled......3 more months to totally fill & then the excitement of our travel month begins!! 

Been dealing with a house full of sickies!!  Been going on since the 15th of March. I think the worse is over but until the last nose becomes dry.....its a wait & see.......

Hope everyone is Disney planning or Disney dreaming!!!!  It's what gets me thru the day!


----------



## kaoden39

You have a new ticker don't you?


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> You have a new ticker don't you?



Yuppers....I had changed it to one that had pics of Walt over the years but it was from a site that the DIS was having issues with so they deleted everyone's tickers that came from that site.....had to find a new one!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Tomorrow it is officially April!! I love it when we reach a new calendar month. It makes July feel that much closer!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Tomorrow it is officially April!! I love it when we reach a new calendar month. It makes July feel that much closer!



Yes it does!!!


----------



## mnmrmustard

DizNee Luver said:


> Our Disney GAD vouchers are going towards the FP bonuses!!!  Ok, 3 of them will be.....I'm using mine for the Mickey Hat figurine with pin set!!  We plan on using one voucher on 3 different days.  You get 6 bonus FP's for you & up to 5 more people in your party.  So going in the heat of summer....I think the bonus FP's will be very nice!!!
> 
> The whole Elmer's thing just pisses me off.  I never did hear back from Corporate....who at least should have acknowledged that we weren't treated fairly.  I went to the DisAbilities thread & got blasted by one person saying she works for a place that takes complaints & she said I would be called a "snowflake mother" (whatever the heck that means) & they would laugh it off.  Didn't really make me feel all warm inside.......I won't be posting on that thread again!!
> 
> Doernbecher's went fine.  They don't think Michayla is having seizures (we didn't think so either)....but everyone is being very thorough.
> 
> I love my new tie-dyed shirt!!!!  Easy to find me!!
> 
> Anthony's birthday went great & it is hard to believe the twins adoption finalized a year ago!!!  We were celebrating in Disneyland!!!!
> 
> Hopefully we'll get some help with Anthony.  He does seem to be settling down with the change in meds....but we are very concerned about his lack of retention.  We'll see the doc on April 2nd.
> 
> Glad you came back by!!!!!!



Great use of the GAD vouchers, love to see a pic of the Mickey Hat figurine and pins when you get them :-]  Those bonus FPs sure will be helpful on those busy days.  

Bummer that Elmers never got back to you, I hate it when companies think they are big enough to ignore their customer's concerns.  But even bigger bummer about the DISer in the DISabilities thread being so callous and flippant with you.  I feel for anyone who attempts to submit a complaint to whatever company she works for.

Glad that Michayla isn't having seisures and good to hear they're still doing the due dilligence and being thorough with her case   And may things continue to move forward with Anthony to help him build retention and keep more focus both at home and in the classroom 




DizNee Luver said:


> MY REPORT HAS A NEW NAME.........10 PEOPLE.......That's right, we've added another person to our trip!  My oldest son, Nick, will be joining us!!    Now, all my kids will be going!!!!
> 
> I called Disney Travel to add him to our package(s) & with the new ticket promo......we're getting a $60 credit on Package 1 & it cost me $143 to add Nick to Package 2......so I guess it only cost us $83!!
> 
> I also called our 2 travel night motels & got an extra room for both nights.....so we're set!!
> 
> Mike's mom, Betty (who is going to Disneyland with us) took us to the Newport Aquarium for the day.  We had a blast.....Anthony was so excited to see the sharks!!  The twins did really good & we're pretty happy most of the day.  We even ate at 2 restaurants & not one complaint about Michayla playing with her spoon!!!





DizNee Luver said:


> Another calendar page has been filled......3 more months to totally fill & then the excitement of our travel month begins!!
> 
> Been dealing with a house full of sickies!!  Been going on since the 15th of March. I think the worse is over but until the last nose becomes dry.....its a wait & see.......
> 
> Hope everyone is Disney planning or Disney dreaming!!!!  It's what gets me thru the day!



Wow, that's a great price for adding another person and nice that it was so easy to add a room on your hotel stays.  Yay for Betty taking you all to the Newport Aquarium!  I have heard wonderful things about it and we'll be stopping by there on June 27th as part of our big beginning of summer camping trip.  

We're going to travel the Oregon coast from border to border, stopping for 3 days at Harris beach, 3 days at Sunset Bay, and 3 days at Fort Stevens!  We'll get 9 days of camping with full hook-ups for the price of a 2 day stay at a run of the mill hotel - whoohoo!  Oh, and interesting tidbit - in my planning for it I stumbled across the fact that this summer is the 25th anniversary of the movie The Goonies.  Astoria is doing a big celebration at the beginning of June for it with music and other events.

Yay for the calendar pages filling up!  Hope the days go by quickly and the sickies all go away soon   All the best Disney dream to you and your too!


----------



## DizNee Luver

mnmrmustard said:


> Great use of the GAD vouchers, love to see a pic of the Mickey Hat figurine and pins when you get them :-]  Those bonus FPs sure will be helpful on those busy days.
> 
> *Yes they will!!*
> 
> Bummer that Elmers never got back to you, I hate it when companies think they are big enough to ignore their customer's concerns.  But even bigger bummer about the DISer in the DISabilities thread being so callous and flippant with you.  I feel for anyone who attempts to submit a complaint to whatever company she works for.
> 
> *Very frustrating to be blown off....but just seals the point that I will not be eating at their restaurants anymore.*
> 
> Glad that Michayla isn't having seisures and good to hear they're still doing the due dilligence and being thorough with her case   And may things continue to move forward with Anthony to help him build retention and keep more focus both at home and in the classroom
> 
> *Thank You!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a great price for adding another person and nice that it was so easy to add a room on your hotel stays.  Yay for Betty taking you all to the Newport Aquarium!  I have heard wonderful things about it and we'll be stopping by there on June 27th as part of our big beginning of summer camping trip.
> 
> *It really is fascinating at the aquarium.....if you need a place for lunch or dinner while in Newport....go to the "Flashbacks".  It's an old style burger place with the best milkshakes!!!  It is just south of the big green bridge on Hwy 101.*
> 
> We're going to travel the Oregon coast from border to border, stopping for 3 days at Harris beach, 3 days at Sunset Bay, and 3 days at Fort Stevens!  We'll get 9 days of camping with full hook-ups for the price of a 2 day stay at a run of the mill hotel - whoohoo!  Oh, and interesting tidbit - in my planning for it I stumbled across the fact that this summer is the 25th anniversary of the movie The Goonies.  Astoria is doing a big celebration at the beginning of June for it with music and other events.
> 
> *That sounds like a lot of fun....I hope you have great weather!!!  Fun fact about Goonies!!  I just watched that movie (for the first time about a month ago.....can you believe it??)*
> 
> Yay for the calendar pages filling up!  Hope the days go by quickly and the sickies all go away soon   All the best Disney dream to you and your too!



*Me too.....I'm ready to go!!!!*


----------



## DizNee Luver

I posted a picture (earlier in my PTR) of my planning book that I've used the last 2 trips.....but since we are taking some side trips & non-Disney days....this book just wasn't big enough.....so here's the new notebook & I actually tabbed the days & sections so we could find the stuff we needed!!!  

Oh My......I really hope these days fly by....otherwise I'll be taking a library with us on this trip......


----------



## kaoden39

Oooh, ooh, ooh, I am on August 3rd aren't I?


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Oooh, ooh, ooh, I am on August 3rd aren't I?



Close.....August 4th!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Close.....August 4th!!!!



Woo hoo!!!  I made the big book of everything!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Woo hoo!!!  I made the big book of everything!!!



Yes you did!!! 

Started a new diet on Tuesday & have lost 3 lbs in 3 days.....loving it!!! 

Also got a new hair-do........went from long straight to medium length curly!!  Much easier to deal with....since I don't get a lot of "me" time to primp, etc.


----------



## jforever52

Just letting you know I checked out the PTR.  Love the planning book!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

jforever52 said:


> Just letting you know I checked out the PTR.  Love the planning book!!!



thanx for taking a look!!!  The planning book is my lifeline for all things Disney!!   Great to have everything with in reach.


----------



## kaoden39

Your hair looks cute Laurie.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Your hair looks cute Laurie.



Thanx Michele!!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Hey Laurie, I've been kind of a lurker.  How did Anthony's appointment go?  Ok I hope.


----------



## kaoden39

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Hey Laurie, I've been kind of a lurker.  How did Anthony's appointment go?  Ok I hope.



Thank you for asking.  I was going to ask too.


----------



## DizNee Luver

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Hey Laurie, I've been kind of a lurker.  How did Anthony's appointment go?  Ok I hope.





kaoden39 said:


> Thank you for asking.  I was going to ask too.



The doctor figures he had traumatic brain injury...partly because he stopped reacting to being rolled off the couch to hit the floor....that was a pretty good indicator.  He is going to refer us to Portland to maybe look deeper into this problem.
The good thing he said was, with his age, he can be re-taught.  (or maybe, re-think the way they are teaching him).  He should be able to get additional help in the learning center at school if we ever get a definite diagnosis.

They'll just keep monitoring things & hopefully with his IEP we can get things figured out.  Unfortunately, there is no way of knowing for sure what happened during the first 13 mths of his life or during the 4 mths he went home after his 3rd birthday.  We've heard rumors...but nothing concrete.

thanx for asking....we just go day by day & hopefully something will start clicking with him that will help him advance in his school work.


----------



## DizNee Luver

UPDATE:
Had an IEP meeting for Anthony yesterday & eventhough he would qualify under "Emotionally Disturbed"....they (and myself) agreed to not go that route.  He already qualifies for services & labeling him with that would not gain us anything.  This school is wonderful & we are finding that he is a totally different kid at school.  We all agree that you can only be that good for so long....when he comes home, it's like a release because he feels safe.  The poor kid was telling the psychologist that he wishes the dr would give him a pill that would keep him from doing bad things....... this just broke my heart!

I really have seen a change since he got off the Adderall & hopefully things will continue to smooth out......now if we only could get him into a counselor!  No one has openings & it's very frustrating!!

Ok, on to Disney......how bout a few pics!!!





The boys from our 2005 trip!!









The girls from our 2009 trip(s)!!





The beautiful stained glass doors at the Grand California.

Have a great day!!


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## DizNee Luver

LAST DAY OF TRIPLE DIGITS!!!!!!   100 Days to go!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> LAST DAY OF TRIPLE DIGITS!!!!!!   100 Days to go!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We're in Double-Digits!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> We're in Double-Digits!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

A few pics from our 2008 trip:

Hey Tigger....where you taking my little girl??  LOL





Ahoy, I see another trip on the horizon.......





Nothing better than a hug from Minnie.





Are you eyeballing my food Brer Fox?





Last night of our trip....a bit tired but oh so very happy we came!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

3 Months from Today we take off for our trip!!! 

Sorry I've been gone from my report......having issues at home with my son being bullied.  He got thrown to the playground & kicked by 2 boys.....one of the boys lives on our street which has proved to be a bit stressful every time our son goes out the front door.  Hopefully things will smooth out after I had a chat with the dad last night!!  Fingers crossed!! 

We're a month out from starting to make our PS for all our meals & the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.  It would sure be nice if they are going to offer PS for the World of Color, they would make that know before we hit the 60 day mark!!

Have a great Saturday everyone!!


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## DizNee Luver

Does anyone know how long it takes for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique when getting the "works"???  I'd kinda like to know that before setting a breakfast time at Ariel's Grotto.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique when getting the "works"???  I'd kinda like to know that before setting a breakfast time at Ariel's Grotto.



I think bumbershoot might.  I know that her son did it last year.  I will ask her when I talk to her on here.  It might even say on her trip report if it is still up.


----------



## DizNee Luver

This is always the hardest part of planning.....the waiting for time to go by    I really need something to get my mind off the daily grind & Disney always makes me feel happy....no matter what is going on around me.  

The only real plan up in the air right now is the Ariel's Grotto meal.  We really wanted to get Addy all dolled up & then do breakfast but now with the rumors flying about a possible Dinner package for World of Color floating around....we kinda want to wait to see if anything becomes of that & how much it would be........ So it would be nice if the Disney Execs made their plans known.....so I could figure out if this would be something we could afford to do.

For now, I guess I'll just have to wait.......


----------



## kaoden39

Ah the waiting game I know it well.


----------



## DizNee Luver

But your wait is 40 days less than mine!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> But your wait is 40 days less than mine!!



It still seems like forever!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Starting a new month makes the trip seem even closer!!  We have to get thru May & June and then we'll be into July!!!!  

Now if we only could get money saved for the trip!!   Getting a bit freaked out we won't have enough money to do what we have planned!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Starting a new month makes the trip seem even closer!!  We have to get thru May & June and then we'll be into July!!!!
> 
> Now if we only could get money saved for the trip!!   Getting a bit freaked out we won't have enough money to do what we have planned!!!



Oh I feel your pain.


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Starting a new month makes the trip seem even closer!!  We have to get thru May & June and then we'll be into July!!!!
> 
> Now if we only could get money saved for the trip!!   Getting a bit freaked out we won't have enough money to do what we have planned!!!



You can do it, Laurie!


----------



## DizNee Luver

New shirt I got for Mike!!






My shirt!






The shirts I got for the twins!!


Still got some sickies in the house......We've had at least one person sick over the last 3 weeks.....guess it's better to be dealing with this now, then before the trip....but sheesh.....I'm ready for all the bad nasty germs to leave my home!!


----------



## kaoden39

I am sorry to hear how ill everyone has been.  It is much better to get this over with now instead of at the time of the trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I am sorry to hear how ill everyone has been.  It is much better to get this over with now instead of at the time of the trip.



That's for sure!!  Right now I think the only sicky is Addy.  She has a horrible cold & her eyes are all gooey.....yuck!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> That's for sure!!  Right now I think the only sicky is Addy.  She has a horrible cold & her eyes are all gooey.....yuck!!



Oh no, this sounds like something different so watch out before this one gets a toe hold.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Oh no, this sounds like something different so watch out before this one gets a toe hold.



Now all 3 girls have it & Mike & I are coming down with it......getting quite frustrated at not having a healthy family!!  Luckily today should be warm enough to open up the house & hopefully blow some of the germs out!!  I don't think the Willamette Valley & my family get along.....we've never been this sick before.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Now all 3 girls have it & Mike & I are coming down with it......getting quite frustrated at not having a healthy family!!  Luckily today should be warm enough to open up the house & hopefully blow some of the germs out!!  I don't think the Willamette Valley & my family get along.....we've never been this sick before.



That is awful, but the fresh air may just help.  If nothing it may just make you feel better.


----------



## DizNee Luver

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!

 God blessed me with Nicholas, Tyler, Derek, Anthony, Adaleah, Michayla & Shyann!!  
How could a mom need anything more?!


----------



## kaoden39

You are indeed blessed.

Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Mother's Day 2010!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So we're about 2 weeks out from starting our Priority Seating phone calls!!  The plan is to do 2 meals a day.....a late(r) breakfast & then dinner.  A number of our meals are either character or sit-down so we'll be setting times & PS for sure since we're going mid-summer!!

We're planning on:
Goofy's Kitchen for brunch
Ariel's Grotto for breakfast (if we can set it late enough to get the 4 yr old thru the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique)
Storyteller's Cafe for breakfast
Minnie & Friends for breakfast
Surf's Up with Mickey for breakfast

The other meals we will need PS for:
Carnation Cafe for breakfast
PCH Grill for dinner
Celebration BBQ for dinner
Cafe Orlean's for dinner

I will also call to get a reservation at the Rainforest Cafe for dinner.

I'm still hoping info on the World of Color premium dining?? package will come out before I set up Ariel's Grotto.  The only problem with trying to do this, is with 10 of us.....that's a lot of money!!  The biggest issue is I'm not sure the twins could handle the noise & crowds & it would be after their bedtime.....so we might just have to split our group to see this show.  We'll see.....

I also need to book with the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique to get the works done on our 4 yr old......she'll really enjoy the pampering!!


----------



## kaoden39

Ah the beauty treatment.  That is the way to feel special.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I got a surprise in the mail today.........my first Backstage Pass (AP magazine)......maybe they wanted to see if I would renew after my first year before actually mailing me one......lol !!

But found out some great info in it!!  I can get 20% off at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.....and that will be great!!!  They're also running a special for all AP holders on merchandise thru September 30th.......Premium gets 20% off & all others get 10% off........bonus!!

Mike talked with his mom this morning to tell her we were a bit frustrated that we aren't saving any money for this trip.  We just make enough for the day to day bills & groceries.  She said not to worry about it......   I feel horrible that a lot of this trip is falling on her, but what a relief as well.  We'll figure out a way to pay her back if we can't get anything saved up over the next 2 months.

Getting very close to being able to start making those PS phone calls.....can't wait!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I got a surprise in the mail today.........my first Backstage Pass (AP magazine)......maybe they wanted to see if I would renew after my first year before actually mailing me one......lol !!
> 
> But found out some great info in it!!  I can get 20% off at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.....and that will be great!!!  They're also running a special for all AP holders on merchandise thru September 30th.......Premium gets 20% off & all others get 10% off........bonus!!
> 
> Mike talked with his mom this morning to tell her we were a bit frustrated that we aren't saving any money for this trip.  We just make enough for the day to day bills & groceries.  She said not to worry about it......   I feel horrible that a lot of this trip is falling on her, but what a relief as well.  We'll figure out a way to pay her back if we can't get anything saved up over the next 2 months.
> 
> Getting very close to being able to start making those PS phone calls.....can't wait!!!



We are less than 4 weeks out from our trip.  I can hardly wait!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So excited for you Michele!!  Question....did you change your trip date??  We used to be exactly 40 days apart & now we're 41.....lol    I actually went back & looked at my calendar to make sure I hadn't mis-numbered....but no problem there.....lol


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> So excited for you Michele!!  Question....did you change your trip date??  We used to be exactly 40 days apart & now we're 41.....lol    I actually went back & looked at my calendar to make sure I hadn't mis-numbered....but no problem there.....lol



Well, we are going to go on Sunday after we get there instead of Saturday morning.  That is why it is a day earlier.  It isn't you it's me.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Well, we are going to go on Sunday after we get there instead of Saturday morning.  That is why it is a day earlier.  It isn't you it's me.



 Ok.......glad to hear that I can still count......lol !! 

67 days until we leave!!! 69 until we walk thru the gates!!! 

Tomorrow is the twins 3rd birthday......can't believe it!  We were really freaked out about how the girls would do during this trip....but I'm starting to think....they might do much better than we expected.  The girls love being outside, love riding in their strollers, love going in the car, really getting curious about things around them....the only issue I see is sleeping somewhere other than their own beds at home.  Hopefully they'll be tired enough to drop to sleep.

Getting excited as we near the 2 month mark!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

That's great about the girls.  They are getting so big.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Happy Birthday to our twins: Shyann & Michayla!!!  Welcome to "3"!!!

(which means they now have to pay to go to Disneyland.....lol)


















By the way.........66 days till our trip!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Michele!!



I have many readers.....feel free to say hello.....would love to hear from you!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

*Happy Birthday* to your girls!  I hope their day is wonderful! Yay to 66 days!


----------



## 6Smiles

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR DAUGHTERS!

You have a beautiful family and I just adore the autism t-shirts, they are so cool.  

Your TR title made me think I was going to be reading about a bunch of college kids trying to fit into a minivan to save money on gas to get to disneyland !  It sounds like your family is going to have an awesome trip and I look forward to reading more.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> *Happy Birthday* to your girls!  I hope their day is wonderful! Yay to 66 days!





6Smiles said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR DAUGHTERS!
> 
> You have a beautiful family and I just adore the autism t-shirts, they are so cool.
> 
> Your TR title made me think I was going to be reading about a bunch of college kids trying to fit into a minivan to save money on gas to get to disneyland !  It sounds like your family is going to have an awesome trip and I look forward to reading more.



Thank you both for the birthday wishes for the girls & for saying hello!!!!  Welcome & hope you come back!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

A couple pics from the twins birthday:

The first two are from their Intensive Learning Program thru Early Intervention:











Frosting time!!











Shyann giving Michayla some love!!


----------



## kaoden39

They look so pretty.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> They look so pretty.



Thanx Michele!!


Next Thursday I get to make our first PS!!!!  Can't wait......starts to feel real when we start setting times!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Michele!!
> 
> 
> Next Thursday I get to make our first PS!!!!  Can't wait......starts to feel real when we start setting times!!!



Woohoo!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Very exciting day yesterday in our house.....Michayla (our 100% g-tube fed baby) actually came up & let me put the spoon on her mouth a couple times & then I got 3 small tastes of yogurt IN her mouth!!!  This is huge, since she has a major oral aversion & getting anything near her mouth is major undertaking.

After her nap, her sister was up in her high chair with a fruit sorbet, so I pulled off 2-3 Tbsp to try & see if we could get anymore interest from her & she sat on my lap & let me spoon all of it in!!!!!   Now only about half of it stayed in, but this is still something to celebrate!!!

She also let me take the syringe that we use to give her the formula with, into her mouth & a couple times she actually gave a tiny suck on it (we could hear it & see a bubble go up the syringe)..........oh my goodness....let's just say that this mama was tearing up with total joy!!!!

Hoping to see this continue on today!!!


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## Belle Ella

THat's really really great news Sherry! I remember how exciting it was when my brother first started accepting food into his mouth (he was a g-tube boy for the first 3 years of his life).

I'm doing a happy dance!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> THat's really really great news Sherry! I remember how exciting it was when my brother first started accepting food into his mouth (he was a g-tube boy for the first 3 years of his life).
> 
> I'm doing a happy dance!





kaoden39 said:


>



Thanx Michele & Jessica!!!  It really was an exciting step forward!!
(by the way Jessica.....it's Laurie not Sherry)


----------



## Belle Ella

Holy SHEEP I am not thinking clearly. I should not have multiple threads open at once right now. Let me tell you.

HAHA, I actually did that at work this weekend too. I was talking to a co-worker and we were discussing some of the people we used to work with and the next thing I know I called him by the name of one of the people we were talking about. I just about died laughing once I realized what I did. Actually, I do that a lot now that I think about. I somehow _always_ switch the names of two people I work with.

See, the DIS is just part of my normal name-switching reality. Now I just have to go call Sherry Laurie and everything will be right-as-rain in my world!


----------



## DizNee Luver




----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I do try to be entertaining!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So is anyone else having issues with the Dis running really, REALLY slow???  Been almost painful to try & check on the threads the last week.

With that said............................

 60 DAYS!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> So is anyone else having issues with the Dis running really, REALLY slow???  Been almost painful to try & check on the threads the last week.
> 
> With that said............................
> 
> 60 DAYS!!



Yeah it was really slow for me on firefox so I changed over to google chrome and no more trouble.

Woohoo for 60!!


----------



## Belle Ella

60 days will go by before you know it, *LAURIE* (see, I'm all smarts today). And you are so, so, so, so, so not alone with the whole DIS being slow as molases lately. It's really irking me big time.


----------



## onelilspark

DizNee Luver said:


> Very exciting day yesterday in our house.....Michayla (our 100% g-tube fed baby) actually came up & let me put the spoon on her mouth a couple times & then I got 3 small tastes of yogurt IN her mouth!!!  This is huge, since she has a major oral aversion & getting anything near her mouth is major undertaking.
> 
> After her nap, her sister was up in her high chair with a fruit sorbet, so I pulled off 2-3 Tbsp to try & see if we could get anymore interest from her & she sat on my lap & let me spoon all of it in!!!!!   Now only about half of it stayed in, but this is still something to celebrate!!!
> 
> She also let me take the syringe that we use to give her the formula with, into her mouth & a couple times she actually gave a tiny suck on it (we could hear it & see a bubble go up the syringe)..........oh my goodness....let's just say that this mama was tearing up with total joy!!!!
> 
> Hoping to see this continue on today!!!



 Such good news!

...I know I've been MIA lately...  Hope you get all the PS that you want!


----------



## DizNee Luver

onelilspark said:


> Such good news!
> 
> ...I know I've been MIA lately...  Hope you get all the PS that you want!



Welcome back!!



  RIP: Art Linkletter.......a part of Disneyland's history & someone I'll remember forever!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Today we are officially 60 days from our first day IN Disneyland!!
Made my first PS this morning for Goofy's Kitchen!!!    It's my son's 21st birthday that day, so partying with Goofy for a 10:10am brunch & then getting wild at the Rainforest Cafe for an early dinner!!!  Should be fun!!!


ALSO:  Big news, sounds like there is now a WofC dining plan available thru Disney Dining.  Ariel's Grotto & Wine Country will be the 2 restaurants.  You'll dine & then be given a voucher for a reserved area for the show.  It's not near as expensive as I would have thought it would be.......it would only run our group of 10.....about $15-20 more than the character breakfast at Ariel's!!!!!  Bonus....calling tomorrow to see if we can get in on the first show!!!  Keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## kaoden39

Look's good Laurie.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Now that I'm making reservations & setting some things in stone....here's an update of the Itinerary so far............

Leave Salem, Oregon by large rental van on Saturday, July 24 & drive south.  Stopping in Medford, Oregon to say hey to a few people & continuing south to Lathrop, CA (south of Stockton).  We're staying at the Hampton Inn & Suites.

Sunday, July 25, back into the van & head south again.  Today is my MIL's birthday so we'll be stopping at Farrell's Ice Cream Parlor in Santa Clarita for lunch.  Since Derek's birthday is the next day....we'll embarrass him as well!!!   We'll continue into Anaheim, stopping at the Character Warehouse to check out their goodies before checking in at the Howard Johnson.  We've upgraded our Disney Travel package of standard rooms to the premium Disney View rooms.  This will be our first stay at the HoJo & we're very excited about it!!

Monday, July 26  Happy 21st Birthday Derek!!!
Park opens at 8am & we'll be there.
Breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen at 10:10am
Back to Disneyland before taking a break for the twins naptime.
Early dinner at the Rainforest Cafe at 4:30pm (yet another chance to embarrass the boy......  )
Hopefully back to the park to watch the fireworks later in the evening...if not, a couple people will go back to the motel with the kiddos & have to watch from our room.

Tuesday, July 27
Park opens at 8am & yes, you guessed it.....we'll be there!!
Breakfast might be at the motel...thinking about getting Mimi's Cafe muffins.
Addy & Anthony will get transformed into a beautiful princess & knight at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at 10:00am.  Addy hasn't decided what princess yet...so many choices!!  She already has a Cinderella & Snow White gown....so she'll pick something else.  She's leaning towards Belle or Jasmine.
Lunch at the Hungry Bear Restaurant.
Girls naptime back at the motel.
Back over to DCA to get in line for our dinner at Ariel's Grotto at 5:00pm
**We are doing the World of Color Dining Package & have the first seating time for the 1st showing.....so we shouldn't have any issues in getting our ticket for the reserved area for the show**  We're really hoping the twins are having a good day today because the show is during their bedtime & would hate to think we paid extra for dinner & they won't tolerate the music, lights & crowds.  Finger's crossed that they take a really good nap that day & are fascinated by everything....that would be dreamy....but I'm realistic as well & will be prepared!

Wednesday, July 28
Park opens at 8am & yuppers.....you know where we'll be!!
We will be doing our Morning Madness in ToonTown....last year we had to leave early for our breakfast ressie....but better planning this time!! 
Breakfast at River Belle Terrace AFTER our time in ToonTown....lol
Might spend more time at DCA today.....Playhouse Disney for the twins & Crush at the Disney Animation Studios.
Naptime at the motel, then back to DCA for the Pixar Play Parade.
Dinner at the Taste Pilot's Grill.....yummo!
Really, REALLY need to get to Aladdin, The Musical.....will need to plan a time & stick with it.  Might have to split our group to do so....not sure the twins could handle standing in line that long & not sure how they'd react to the show.

Tomorrow I'll be able to post our next day....after I make our ressies!!

BY THE WAY.....NOT SURE WHEN THIS CHANGED, BUT DISNEY DINING DOESN'T STICK TO THE 60 DAY THING EXACTLY.  IT'S 2 MONTHS OUT, DATE TO DATE.  I called today (which is 60 days for July 27 & she told me I could have called yesterday......   so she asked if I had anything to book for the 28th.....and of course.....I didn't!!)  Just wanted you to know....since I was unaware of this change.........


----------



## mariezp

Laurie, just wanted to let you know that I have finally found your PTR! Haven't got a chance to read through everything yet. Looks like I've got some catching up to do! Gonna go read now and get some inspiration for my upcoming trip!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I love the sound of your itinerary so far! I am really considering doing the dinner package (if they are still doing it in October) at Ariels Grotto our first night there. I think it would make it a really special first night. I am looking forward to seeing how others dinners are turning out first, before I make my decision. It sounds so fun though!


----------



## DizNee Luver

mariezp said:


> Laurie, just wanted to let you know that I have finally found your PTR! Haven't got a chance to read through everything yet. Looks like I've got some catching up to do! Gonna go read now and get some inspiration for my upcoming trip!



Welcome Marie!!!  Glad you found me!! 



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I love the sound of your itinerary so far! I am really considering doing the dinner package (if they are still doing it in October) at Ariels Grotto our first night there. I think it would make it a really special first night. I am looking forward to seeing how others dinners are turning out first, before I make my decision. It sounds so fun though!



I'm really excited about this, but hope they get all the kinks worked out prior to our trip!!  I think it's pretty silly to offer the dining package but not guarantee you'll get a ticket for the show.  The CM we spoke to said, we shouldn't have any problems because we are reserved for the first seating they have.  She gave an example:  You make your ressie for the Wine Country Trattoria for 7pm (which is the last seating for the 1st show) & someone walks up & says that looks cool....lets do the package at 6:30pm....they may get the last 2 tickets & when you show up at 7....no tickets!!  Shouldn't they give enough tickets to match the ressies & NOT allow walk-ups???  To me, that would be the proper way to do this...... right??


----------



## kaoden39

It all looks good Laurie!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> It all looks good Laurie!!



Thanx Michele.....we're sure getting excited now that we have some definite things set!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Michele.....we're sure getting excited now that we have some definite things set!!!!



The closer it gets the more I am stressing.....


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> The closer it gets the more I am stressing.....



No, No, No....this was supposed to be your No-Stress Trip!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> No, No, No....this was supposed to be your No-Stress Trip!!!



I know but with Scotty signing up for a race the day before we leave adds stress.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I know but with Scotty signing up for a race the day before we leave adds stress.



Eek!!!  Why'd he do that?? lol.....men!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Eek!!!  Why'd he do that?? lol.....men!!



He is such a dork!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Today's Edition:

Thursday, July 29:
Disneyland at 8am....need caffeine!!
Breakfast at 9:40 at Carnation Cafe.....we had to book 2 tables of 5 & no guarantee we'll be sitting together......hopefully they'll be close.
Dinner at the PCH Grill at the Paradise Pier Hotel at 5:30pm.  If you've never wandered that direction for dinner....I'd highly recommend it.  Very good food, very good service & the kids can make their own pizza!!!  Lots of fun & worth going the distance in our opinion!!


Still looking for the sunshine here in very wet Oregon......May was one of the wettest months on record & we only had 2 or 3 days of 70 degrees......brrrrr.  Ready for summer & supposed to have more rain next week!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Today's Edition:
> 
> Thursday, July 29:
> Disneyland at 8am....need caffeine!!
> Breakfast at 9:40 at Carnation Cafe.....we had to book 2 tables of 5 & no guarantee we'll be sitting together......hopefully they'll be close.
> Dinner at the PCH Grill at the Paradise Pier Hotel at 5:30pm.  If you've never wandered that direction for dinner....I'd highly recommend it.  Very good food, very good service & the kids can make their own pizza!!!  Lots of fun & worth going the distance in our opinion!!
> 
> 
> Still looking for the sunshine here in very wet Oregon......May was one of the wettest months on record & we only had 2 or 3 days of 70 degrees......brrrrr.  Ready for summer & supposed to have more rain next week!!



Oh I know how wet May was.  The ski resorts are staying open until at least July 4 in the Lake Tahoe area.  This weekend which is normally the opening of the camping season is definitely not, there is still snow in the camping areas.

But, on the bright side it looks like we may actually hit 80 degrees here today!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Itinerary Update:

Friday, July 30:
Breakfast at the Storytellers Cafe for the Chip & Dale Character Meal at 8:30am
Today is our Knott's Berry Farm Day.  They're open 10-10....we won't get there right at opening, but I didn't feel this was as important as getting to DL at opening.
We may do lunch at the new Pink's Hot Dogs at their park (we're going to the Pink's the next day in LA/Hollywood....but going for the pictures....not to eat)
Dinner at Mrs. Knott's Famous Chicken Dinner.  We hear the crowds are huge but worth it....so I guess most of us will get in line while the older boys still ride some rides.  I am going to call to see if they take ressies for groups of 10....we could get lucky!!
Knott's Berry Farm has an evening light show of some sorts that we'll want to go back into the park to see but we'll probably be out of there before closing.


We took the kids to a small "theme" park here in town to "test the waters" with the twins.  I purposely took them out over their normal nap time to see how they would do being tired, out in public with lots of visual stimuli.  They actually did much better than expected.  Shyann got a bit fussy but then fell asleep in the stroller, followed shortly by Michayla.  Hooray!!!! They can nap in their strollers!!
Enchanted Forest has statues & little buildings of different nursery rhymes & stories.  Some have slides, there's a rabbit hole to crawl thru, a crooked house to try & walk thru, a themed Western & Old English Village to go thru, small kiddie rides & 3 bigger rides (Bobsled rollercoaster, A interactive game ride & the largest log ride in the NW).  They also do a fairy tale play....comically.  I used to do the plays here 29 years ago.....sheesh, that was long ago.......

The Entry Castle:





Humpty Dumpty:





Little Miss Muffet:





Falling down the Rabbit Hole:





Going into the witch's mouth.....then a slide to come out:





The Crooked House:





Entering "Tofteville"....western town:





Some of the grave markers:





The Saloon floor sways & bounces....lots of fun!:





The kids got to dress up & pose with Abe Lincoln.....FOR FREE:





From the Hansel & Gretel play:





Another from the play:





The Bobsled Ride (Addy & Tyler 1st car & Anthony & Derek 2nd car):





The kids after the log ride:





Walking into the Ole English Village:





A window with a huge kalidescope.....thought it was pretty:





The Magic Fountain Water Show:





One more from the Magic Fountain Water Show:


----------



## kaoden39

Looks like great fun Laurie.  How great that the girls did so well.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The kids love going there.....when I mentioned it to the older boys they were ready to go.......lol
The twins did really good.......hooray......I'm hopeful for Disneyland!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> The kids love going there.....when I mentioned it to the older boys they were ready to go.......lol
> The twins did really good.......hooray......I'm hopeful for Disneyland!



I think that is wonderful!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Itinerary:

Saturday, July 31
Another non-Disney park day.

Quick Breakfast at Krispy Kreme Doughnuts  (this is a must for Derek, who absolutely LOVES them!!)
Drive to Hollywood/LA area & grab some pics of the Original Pink's Hot Dog Stand, possibly the Kodak, Graumans, etc.
Drive to Burbank to try & get some pics (I know....only from the outside) of the Disney Studios.  I have no idea the layout & what is visible from the street, but hoping to get some decent pics.
Lunch at the Bob's Big Boy.....a historical spot now in California.....last time Mike & I ate at one was in Arizona right after we were married (26 yrs ago)
A little more sight-seeing, then a stop at the Disney Soda Fountain for some treats.
We'll finish out our day at the Farmer's Market picking up dinner at one of the many choices.
We're hoping my brother & wife come from Torrance & meet us there for a few hours.  Maybe even Sherry (from the DIS)......since she lives not far from there!!!  Really hoping to see all 3 of them!!

I'm thinking it won't be a late evening since the next morning is our Magic Morning & we'll have to be at the park before the 7am opening.  This is a little frustrating on my end........9 people in our family have parkhoppers with a Magic Morning & I have an AP.....so no Magic Morning for me.  I am having to purchase a 3 day PH at $184 just for that hour!!!  A little spendy, but that hour is SOOOOOO worth it for quality time with the family in Fantasyland.  Fantasyland is always so crowded, no matter what time of day.....but we get a ton of rides done during that first hour.....so I don't really feel like I have a choice.  I wrote to DL to see if they had any suggestions & they sent the form letter, saying AP holders don't get Magic Mornings......I already knew that......lol  Oh well!!


----------



## kaoden39

We have never done a MM, not even when we stayed at the DLH.  And we won't be doing them this trip either.  With the AP I don't get it, everybody else will have it but I don't.  I offered to let them go without me but, DH is a no go on that one, I would gladly find something to do alone.

I hope that your brother and his wife can join you, that would be fun.  And Sherry for that matter.  You should go exercise with Richard Simmons at his studio on the 31st.  He has a place in Beverly Hills.  I know he hosts a class on Saturdays.   Ooh and window shop on Rodeo Drive.  I love just driving down Rodeo Drive.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> We have never done a MM, not even when we stayed at the DLH.  And we won't be doing them this trip either.  With the AP I don't get it, everybody else will have it but I don't.  I offered to let them go without me but, DH is a no go on that one, I would gladly find something to do alone.
> 
> I hope that your brother and his wife can join you, that would be fun.  And Sherry for that matter.  You should go exercise with Richard Simmons at his studio on the 31st.  He has a place in Beverly Hills.  I know he hosts a class on Saturdays.   Ooh and window shop on Rodeo Drive.  I love just driving down Rodeo Drive.



  I could see my family walking down Rodeo Drive.....we'd have the cops & security guards eyeballing us "hicks".......lol 

I never have understood why they would name the street with all the fancy, well to do shops after a dirty, horse riding, bull riding event........   Giddy UP!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I could see my family walking down Rodeo Drive.....we'd have the cops & security guards eyeballing us "hicks".......lol
> 
> I never have understood why they would name the street with all the fancy, well to do shops after a dirty, horse riding, bull riding event........   Giddy UP!!



But, then they give it the snobby pronunciation.  We have driven down it more than once and believe me if you are a fan of Sex in the City, it is a fun side trip to see the names of the designers stores.


----------



## mariezp

Okay, Laurie, I finally got a chance to do some reading. You are going to be in the park on my birthday! I think you have done a great job on your itinerary. Good idea to make the weekdays your Disneyland days. Although for us we have gotten greedy and decided that even the more crowded days are best spent at DL so we don't go anywhere else anymore. We want all we can squeeze in! thumbsup2

We really enjoyed the WinWF tour too. Guess the only one I have left that I would really like to do would be a VIP tour. Not sure I really want to do 6 hours but it probably won't ever be a problem since I would need to win the lotto to afford it!

Got me drooling at the food pictures. I think you got a shot of all my favorites. I really enjoyed the Storytellers character meal. There are a few less characters but it was not quite as noisy and chaotic as some of the others. The Banana-stuffed French Toast was wonderful! As for other dining recommendations our favorite meals are always at Blue Bayou, Rainforest Cafe and Bubba Gump. We generally do a 2 meal a day plan too. Leaves a little room for snacks in between.... and you gotta have those snacks at DL! It is so much fun finally getting to make those reservations. I have to wait all the way til September!

Oh boy! A new camera! That means we can expect LOTS of photos from your trip. One can never get too many Disneyland shots!

Boy, you are one organized planner! I love your notebooks! Me, I slap my dining info and itinerary in a file folder and we're off! Perhaps I should upgrade?

I love the tie dyed shirt! May have to look into one for me and my DD for our trip! Did the sizes run pretty true? I always hate ordering from somewhere new cause you never know if they will fit. Why can't there be such a thing as a universal size?

Glad your oldest son will be getting to go. It has got to be wonderful having your whole family together. You are an amazing mom!

Like the new hairdo. Great for on your trip! I love having a perm cause it is just makes styling your hair so much easier. For now I am stuck blowdrying. I've had a few too many bad perms so will be sticking with the straight stuff for awhile. Atleast I finally got a haircut that I am satisfied with.

Looks like I caught up with everything! Now I guess I just sit back and see what else you post. Will try to throw my 2 cents in here and there to help you pass time til your trip gets here.... which in turn will help me pass time til my trip gets here!


----------



## DizNee Luver

mariezp said:


> Okay, Laurie, I finally got a chance to do some reading. You are going to be in the park on my birthday! I think you have done a great job on your itinerary. Good idea to make the weekdays your Disneyland days. Although for us we have gotten greedy and decided that even the more crowded days are best spent at DL so we don't go anywhere else anymore. We want all we can squeeze in! thumbsup2
> 
> _*We usually don't leave the park either, but originally we had planned a bigger trip to include San Diego & Universal Studios, but Tyler wasn't able to get that many days off.....so we lost a few things.  I wanted to get as many days in for vacation, so we kept the 2 "off" days.*_
> 
> We really enjoyed the WinWF tour too. Guess the only one I have left that I would really like to do would be a VIP tour. Not sure I really want to do 6 hours but it probably won't ever be a problem since I would need to win the lotto to afford it!
> 
> _*The VIP tour would be alright, but since it really doesn't get you front of line on the rides....not sure it's worth the price.*_
> 
> Got me drooling at the food pictures. I think you got a shot of all my favorites. I really enjoyed the Storytellers character meal. There are a few less characters but it was not quite as noisy and chaotic as some of the others. The Banana-stuffed French Toast was wonderful! As for other dining recommendations our favorite meals are always at Blue Bayou, Rainforest Cafe and Bubba Gump. We generally do a 2 meal a day plan too. Leaves a little room for snacks in between.... and you gotta have those snacks at DL! It is so much fun finally getting to make those reservations. I have to wait all the way til September!
> 
> _*We've never done the Storytellers for the character meal & wanted to do all 5 of them....but with the WoC dining package available...we cancelled our Princess breakfast & went with the dinner & no characters.  I'm disappointed, because I was really excited about experiencing all of them & then rating them on my trip report.....but oh well!
> Mike & I really loved Blue Bayou....but not gonna try with 10 people....ouch on the pocket book!!!  I'm also not sure the twins could handle sitting in the dark for that long.*_
> 
> Oh boy! A new camera! That means we can expect LOTS of photos from your trip. One can never get too many Disneyland shots!
> 
> _*We always take tons of photos......I just wish we could get movement pictures better.  There's a way to set the shutter speed...but you don't always have time to mess with it & I'd hate to have all the pictures blurry because we're not used to shooting at that speed.  At least with the movement pics I take on normal....I at least get a few real good ones.  The goal this time is to get decent fireworks pictures......have yet to do that!!*_
> 
> Boy, you are one organized planner! I love your notebooks! Me, I slap my dining info and itinerary in a file folder and we're off! Perhaps I should upgrade?
> 
> _*The over-planning & notebook gives me something to do while waiting to go.  I get antsy & bored & need "busy" work to keep me going.  We do find it very useful when helping others who are planning a trip.  Having the menus & somewhat current prices help others plan & budget.*_
> 
> I love the tie dyed shirt! May have to look into one for me and my DD for our trip! Did the sizes run pretty true? I always hate ordering from somewhere new cause you never know if they will fit. Why can't there be such a thing as a universal size?
> 
> _*Cassi is very good & helpful with the shirts.  She can give you the measurements of the finished shirt before you order.  I found the shirt to be true to size & I hang dry it to make sure not to cause any shrinkage or twisting (which sometimes happens to shirts).  She's reasonably priced, it's quality work & materials & she's pretty quick with mailing them out.  You can special order or look at what she has available & order it.*_
> 
> Glad your oldest son will be getting to go. It has got to be wonderful having your whole family together. You are an amazing mom!
> 
> _*I'm thrilled that Nick will be joining us!! All 7 kids together in Disneyland....that will be a first!!! *_
> 
> Like the new hairdo. Great for on your trip! I love having a perm cause it is just makes styling your hair so much easier. For now I am stuck blowdrying. I've had a few too many bad perms so will be sticking with the straight stuff for awhile. Atleast I finally got a haircut that I am satisfied with.
> 
> _*I was wary getting a perm again.....I've had such horrible luck with them in the past.  I have some natural curl to my hair & usually leave the beauty parlor looking like a poodle.  This time I found someone that knew what a spiral perm was & did it correctly.  If I have the money, I'll go get a touch up before the trip.  If not....god only knows what my hair will look like by then.....*_
> 
> Looks like I caught up with everything! Now I guess I just sit back and see what else you post. Will try to throw my 2 cents in here and there to help you pass time til your trip gets here.... which in turn will help me pass time til my trip gets here!



_*I'm glad you finally got a chance to read it & look forward to your input!!! *_


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Just popping in to join your report!  I will have to read all to catch up tomorrow!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Just popping in to join your report!  I will have to read all to catch up tomorrow!



Sweet!!!  Welcome!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Just read thru this report and scanned most of the pics from your previous one.   You have a beautiful family and must be an amazing woman.   I was screaming to my husband while reading about your dealings with dining (I know old news for you!)  So glad that it seems to have worked out.   Seems like you really deserve this trip!  I definitely hope we run into each other!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Just read thru this report and scanned most of the pics from your previous one.   You have a beautiful family and must be an amazing woman.   I was screaming to my husband while reading about your dealings with dining (I know old news for you!)  So glad that it seems to have worked out.   Seems like you really deserve this trip!  I definitely hope we run into each other!



Ah shucks, you're making me blush...... 

It was a bit frustrating with Disney Dining & we'll see how things go on Weds. when I try & call the CM I was dealing with back with all of our reservations.  She was going to contact the individual restaurant mgrs to make sure we weren't going to be charged for Michayla & Shyann.  So now that we're at that point....we'll see if she can really make it all happen.  We're kinda in a dilemma with Shyann......at the time we first made arrangements with her, Shy was only drinking from a bottle & eating very little.  After a bad case of the stomach flu, she's weaned from the bottle & formula & eats a very limited diet......I'm willing to pay for her.....because it's not the restaurants fault that my 3 yr old doesn't eat very much......but if they don't have things she'll eat (she has an egg allergy)....then I don't really want to pay if I'm bringing in my own food for her.
I'll definitely let you know what happens after I speak with her this week.  Finger's crossed that this goes smoothly!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Itinerary:

Sunday, Aug 1:
Up early for our Magic Morning at 7am, this morning I get to use my very expensive ticket for one hour....lol
Disneyland 8am to Midnight
Breakfast at Minnie & Friends at the Plaza Inn at 9:40
Dinner at the Thunder Ranch Celebration BBQ at 4:30.  Again they couldn't accommidate a group of 10.....so we had to split our ressie in two.  Hopefully they'll be side by side...but no guarantees.

One more day to call in tomorrow!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Itinerary:
> 
> Sunday, Aug 1:
> Up early for our Magic Morning at 7am, this morning I get to use my very expensive ticket for one hour....lol
> Disneyland 8am to Midnight
> Breakfast at Minnie & Friends at the Plaza Inn at 9:40
> Dinner at the Thunder Ranch Celebration BBQ at 4:30.  Again they couldn't accommidate a group of 10.....so we had to split our ressie in two.  Hopefully they'll be side by side...but no guarantees.
> 
> One more day to call in tomorrow!!!



It amazes me that a company that push for people to use the for celebrations and reunions and such would be able to accommodate large groups.  You know?  Interesting thought for them.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I wasn't surprise about that being an issue at Carnation Cafe.....but the BBQ I figured would be fine.  I was wondering why we couldn't sit at an "8-top" & put 2 high chairs on the ends of the picnic table.....but they can only reserve it for up to 8 people.  So hopefully since it's the first dinner seating, we'll be able to be side by side.  Maybe once we show up, we'll be able to do the one table??  We'll just play it by ear......who knows....maybe by this point of the trip we'll be ready to split the group.......


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I wasn't surprise about that being an issue at Carnation Cafe.....but the BBQ I figured would be fine.  I was wondering why we couldn't sit at an "8-top" & put 2 high chairs on the ends of the picnic table.....but they can only reserve it for up to 8 people.  So hopefully since it's the first dinner seating, we'll be able to be side by side.  Maybe once we show up, we'll be able to do the one table??  We'll just play it by ear......who knows....maybe by this point of the trip we'll be ready to split the group.......



Well, at the Carnation because of the size I understand it.  But I do not understand that Bbq.  I mean seriously.  But, yeah you may want to separate at that point lol.  "Excuse me, but I don't want to sit with them..."


----------



## Lissame

I find it so interesting about the BBQ--because I was able to make a reservation for 10 with no problem. Maybe it's because of your high chairs?


----------



## 6Smiles

Laurie -

Wowwee you have had an amazing couple of weeks!  Your girls are just beautiful and I am so happy for you that they have been making great strides.  That little amusement park is really cool! I wish we had something like that near by.

You have so much planned for your trip and so many details and you don't leave until July.  I leave in 18 days and feel totally unprepared.  I have 1 day planned (our MM) and an idea for our 2 break days but other than that I change things constantly !  

I also had Cafe Orleans tell me we were probably going to be sat at two different tables and we are just 6 people.  I told my DH cool we'll have an adult table and a kids table .  

I am really enjoying reading your PTR.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Well, at the Carnation because of the size I understand it.  But I do not understand that Bbq.  I mean seriously.  But, yeah you may want to separate at that point lol.  "Excuse me, but I don't want to sit with them..."



  so true.....




Lissame said:


> I find it so interesting about the BBQ--because I was able to make a reservation for 10 with no problem. Maybe it's because of your high chairs?



They didn't have a problem....just that they would need to make 2 ressies & use a 2nd name......I'm hopeful that we'll be next to each other.




6Smiles said:


> Laurie -
> 
> Wowwee you have had an amazing couple of weeks!  Your girls are just beautiful and I am so happy for you that they have been making great strides.  That little amusement park is really cool! I wish we had something like that near by.
> 
> You have so much planned for your trip and so many details and you don't leave until July.  I leave in 18 days and feel totally unprepared.  I have 1 day planned (our MM) and an idea for our 2 break days but other than that I change things constantly !
> 
> I also had Cafe Orleans tell me we were probably going to be sat at two different tables and we are just 6 people.  I told my DH cool we'll have an adult table and a kids table .
> 
> I am really enjoying reading your PTR.



18 days?? Oh my gosh....you're so close!! 

That surprised me about Cafe Orleans, unless that was all they had available......  I know when we ate there last year, I saw tables of 6.......I figure we'll be split there as well.  (that's my call for tomorrow)  As long as we're side by side I'm ok with it....but it would suck to be across the restaurant from your family.  Fingers crossing that your group will be together & ours will be too!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Made the last of our dining reservations this morning....but has been a very hectic, sad day.....so a little slow getting this updated!

Monday, August 2
Disneyland 8am to Midnight
Breakfast at Surf's Up with Mickey at 9:30am
Dinner at Cafe Orlean's at 5:20pm

Since this was the last time I needed to call in, I figured I would double check our previously made ressies to make sure they were all in order.  The CM only had one other ressie showing.....so we had to dig a little deeper to figure out where they went.  Even though I spelled my first name, they mis-spelled it....so we were able to find all of the them but one.  Our PCH Grill dinner ressie was missing.  The CM found it......instead of making it for July 29th....the other CM had set it for MAY 29 (the day I called in.....lol).......I guess we were a no-show!!  She was also able to fix our Celebration BBQ ressie for a party of 10....she wasn't sure why the other gal did it the way she did.  So everything is in order & we should be good to go!!

I called the Guest Services CM we are dealing with regarding the twins paying at the character meals & am awaiting a return call....she wasn't in when I called.


Please keep a family here in town with us that recently finalized a foster child adoption in your prayers......he passed away last week from a tragic accident & tonight is the service.  A very sad situation.  He was only 13......I can't imagine the pain the family must be in.  I've been gathering flower donations most of the day.  I'm not looking forward to the service.....these are hard enough to go to, but when it's a child.....gut wrenching would be a good description.


----------



## kaoden39

Sorry to hear about that family Laurie, I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Very sad news about the family in your town.   I cannot imagine that kind of pain.    Will keep them in our thoughts.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Sorry to hear about that family Laurie, I will keep them in my prayers.





GoofySon'sMom said:


> Very sad news about the family in your town.   I cannot imagine that kind of pain.    Will keep them in our thoughts.



Thank you both very much.....I decided not to go to the service.  I would have been going as a representative of the foster parent association & knew there would be others attending that actually knew the family.  I just was having a hard time dealing with going.....I think I made the right decision.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

I think you did, too.    I cannot imagine how hard it would be even as an outsider.   My hearts breaks thinking about it.    A friend of my son's sister passed away from an aneurism just as she was entering her Senior Year of High School.   Truly one of the most heart wrenching services I have ever attended.


----------



## 6Smiles

I will keep the family in my prayers.  I think you made the right decision not to go last night.  How are you doing/feeling today?


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> I think you did, too.    I cannot imagine how hard it would be even as an outsider.   My hearts breaks thinking about it.    A friend of my son's sister passed away from an aneurism just as she was entering her Senior Year of High School.   Truly one of the most heart wrenching services I have ever attended.



How very sad.....kids aren't supposed to go before us oldies.  The first death I ever had to deal with was my boyfriends 10 yr old sister when I was in high school.  It still gives me chills when I think about it.  God wanted these angels early!!



6Smiles said:


> I will keep the family in my prayers.  I think you made the right decision not to go last night.  How are you doing/feeling today?



Thank you....I feel it was the right decision...unfortunately it only dredged up past feelings for me.  I had a restless night, but feel a bit better today.  I'm done dealing with it & can focus back in on DL which makes me extremely happy......they even mentioned we might get sun today (which I was wondering if it even existed anymore.....lol)  We have one more huge storm coming in tonight but then it looked like sun in the forecast again....so hooray!!  We already reached our normal June rainfall in the first 2 days.  ugh


----------



## 6Smiles

DizNee Luver said:


> Thank you....I feel it was the right decision...unfortunately it only dredged up past feelings for me.  I had a restless night, but feel a bit better today.  I'm done dealing with it & can focus back in on DL which makes me extremely happy......they even mentioned we might get sun today (which I was wondering if it even existed anymore.....lol)  We have one more huge storm coming in tonight but then it looked like sun in the forecast again....so hooray!!  We already reached our normal June rainfall in the first 2 days.  ugh



 Wow.  I wouldn't mind some rain.  Our forecast is creeping hundreds until 107 on Sunday! Hot, Hot, Hot.  I am actually hoping California will be in the 80's cause that is perfect whether for us.  I am still trying to decide what to pack for everyone.  Pants and it will be hot, shorts and it will be cool  Good old Murphy's law.  I'm also debating on whether to bring ponchos, just in case.  We're driving so overpacking is not so much of an issue, but I just keep thinking I don't want to get back from vacation to tons of work . I've decided I will be doing laundry on vacation since I will have access to duplicate washers and dryers which will mean less time... the kids volunteered to help fold... Disney miracles have already started .


----------



## kaoden39

6Smiles said:


> Wow.  I wouldn't mind some rain.  Our forecast is creeping hundreds until 107 on Sunday! Hot, Hot, Hot.  I am actually hoping California will be in the 80's cause that is perfect whether for us.  I am still trying to decide what to pack for everyone.  Pants and it will be hot, shorts and it will be cool  Good old Murphy's law.  I'm also debating on whether to bring ponchos, just in case.  We're driving so overpacking is not so much of an issue, but I just keep thinking I don't want to get back from vacation to tons of work . I've decided I will be doing laundry on vacation since I will have access to duplicate washers and dryers which will mean less time... the kids volunteered to help fold... Disney miracles have already started .



They are talking about rain here too.  It feels so muggy, and like thunder storms.  In this part of California we don't normally have thunder storms and this year we have already had them a couple of times this spring.  I wouldn't mind low 80's at Disneyland.


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> Wow.  I wouldn't mind some rain.  Our forecast is creeping hundreds until 107 on Sunday! Hot, Hot, Hot.  I am actually hoping California will be in the 80's cause that is perfect whether for us.  I am still trying to decide what to pack for everyone.  Pants and it will be hot, shorts and it will be cool  Good old Murphy's law.  I'm also debating on whether to bring ponchos, just in case.  We're driving so overpacking is not so much of an issue, but I just keep thinking I don't want to get back from vacation to tons of work . I've decided I will be doing laundry on vacation since I will have access to duplicate washers and dryers which will mean less time... the kids volunteered to help fold... Disney miracles have already started .



We try to pack as light as possible because we buy our next year's wardrobe at Disneyland   We've had to do laundry once before while there & it just plain sucks to have to sit in the hot, humid laundry room for a couple hours with DL just across the street.....hoping to avoid it again this trip!!



kaoden39 said:


> They are talking about rain here too.  It feels so muggy, and like thunder storms.  In this part of California we don't normally have thunder storms and this year we have already had them a couple of times this spring.  I wouldn't mind low 80's at Disneyland.



This weather this spring has been ridiculous.......I've never seen storms & rain like this......I'm getting ready to go buy a book on Arc Building for Dummies!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> We try to pack as light as possible because we buy our next year's wardrobe at Disneyland   We've had to do laundry once before while there & it just plain sucks to have to sit in the hot, humid laundry room for a couple hours with DL just across the street.....hoping to avoid it again this trip!!
> 
> 
> 
> This weather this spring has been ridiculous.......I've never seen storms & rain like this......I'm getting ready to go buy a book on Arc Building for Dummies!!!


----------



## casiland

We have had crazy weather too.  Mother Nature can't seem to decide what season it should be.  I know I am older but can you adopt me and take me with????  It sounds like you are going to have an amazing time.


----------



## DizNee Luver

casiland said:


> We have had crazy weather too.  Mother Nature can't seem to decide what season it should be.  I know I am older but can you adopt me and take me with????  It sounds like you are going to have an amazing time.



 My feeling has always been....the more the merrier!!  Just be pre-warned that we're going in one van with 2 kids in diapers & 3 young men who....um how do I put this politely........"toot"    Just saying......the rest stops will be a welcomed fresh breath of air......


----------



## 6Smiles

DizNee Luver said:


> My feeling has always been....the more the merrier!!  Just be pre-warned that we're going in one van with 2 kids in diapers & 3 young men who....um how do I put this politely........"toot"    Just saying......the rest stops will be a welcomed fresh breath of air......


----------



## DisneyStitch626

DizNee Luver said:


> My feeling has always been....the more the merrier!!  Just be pre-warned that we're going in one van with 2 kids in diapers & 3 young men who....um how do I put this politely........"toot"    Just saying......the rest stops will be a welcomed fresh breath of air......


----------



## DizNee Luver

I realized that I hadn't finished out our itinerary on here....lol

Tuesday, August 3:
Breakfast at Mimi's Cafe
Check out of the HoJo....wave goodbye to Disneyland....sob uncontrollably for the next 2 hours & head north to Fairfield.
Check in at the Homewood Suites.
We will have a full kitchen, so we might buy groceries & cook in our room or we'll find a place to go eat.

Wednesday, August 4:
Breakfast at the motel
Arrive at the Jelly Belly Factory at 9am (I believe that's the opening time) & finally get to meet Michele & Jessica & Kelly in person!!!!  This is something I'm really looking forward to & will help ease the sting of leaving DL behind.
Leave Fairfield around lunch time & head north to Salem, Oregon.
*+*+*HOME*+*+*

After a long trip, home will look very nice....but we'll have the Disney-bug bad!!!  If I could just hit the lottery, we could go more often.  I've never been to DL during Halloween or the Holidays.....sad, I know......  This is definitely a goal.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I realized that I hadn't finished out our itinerary on here....lol
> 
> Tuesday, August 3:
> Breakfast at Mimi's Cafe
> Check out of the HoJo....wave goodbye to Disneyland....sob uncontrollably for the next 2 hours & head north to Fairfield.
> Check in at the Homewood Suites.
> We will have a full kitchen, so we might buy groceries & cook in our room or we'll find a place to go eat.
> 
> Wednesday, August 4:
> Breakfast at the motel
> Arrive at the Jelly Belly Factory at 9am (I believe that's the opening time) & finally get to meet Michele & Jessica & Kelly in person!!!!  This is something I'm really looking forward to & will help ease the sting of leaving DL behind.
> Leave Fairfield around lunch time & head north to Salem, Oregon.
> *+*+*HOME*+*+*
> 
> After a long trip, home will look very nice....but we'll have the Disney-bug bad!!!  If I could just hit the lottery, we could go more often.  I've never been to DL during Halloween or the Holidays.....sad, I know......  This is definitely a goal.



My favorite part of the plan!!  Woo hoo!!  I mean it's sad that you have to go home but great that you are coming here!!


----------



## casiland

I have 4 brothers so believe me I know what you are talking about.  I have to threaten them that if they do that in my car I will pull over and make them walk.  So far most of them have been good but at home it is a free for all.  What is it with the male gender that they think this is so funny?


----------



## kaoden39

casiland said:


> I have 4 brothers so believe me I know what you are talking about.  I have to threaten them that if they do that in my car I will pull over and make them walk.  So far most of them have been good but at home it is a free for all.  What is it with the male gender that they think this is so funny?



My husband even does the pull my finger with our son.  Men are all little boys and that is just the way it is.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> My favorite part of the plan!!  Woo hoo!!  I mean it's sad that you have to go home but great that you are coming here!!



I really am excited about meeting you in person!!  Kelly said her & her 2 daughters are coming as well & I'm still hoping that Jessica will be able to join us as well!!




casiland said:


> I have 4 brothers so believe me I know what you are talking about.  I have to threaten them that if they do that in my car I will pull over and make them walk.  So far most of them have been good but at home it is a free for all.  What is it with the male gender that they think this is so funny?





kaoden39 said:


> My husband even does the pull my finger with our son.  Men are all little boys and that is just the way it is.



Men!!  or should I say......Boys!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

50 DAYS!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> 50 DAYS!!!


----------



## 6Smiles

50 DAYS!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So we finally got a day of sunshine & on a day that Anthony had a game.....I think more than half of his games were rainouts!!  (we only had 3 days in May that it didn't rain.......ugh)






The field was so marshy, they had to move the kids out to the outfield & set up bases out there........this was taken with my new camera & we were behind the fence at home plate & they were batting out past 3rd base.....so not to bad for a long distance shot!!

48 days & counting........


----------



## DizNee Luver

So I'm still waiting to hear back from our helpful Guest Assistance CM on our dining ressies.......she was working hard to make sure we wouldn't have any issues at the character meals with Michayla being tube-fed......any ways....hoping to hear back from her this week so I truly know how much we need to be budgeting for these meals.

I have found myself very consumed with a missing child case just north of us.  A 2nd grader was at the school for a science fair with his step-mom on Friday.  This was held before school.  She walked him close to his classroom but said goodbye to him in the hallway.  After school, she went to pick him up at the bus stop & he wasn't on it.  She called the school, to find out they had marked him absent.  He never made it to class!!  Still no leads, no clues......very scary!!  This has made the national news & hopefully, someone will have seen something that will lead the authorities to him.  I pray that he is safe!!







In other news:  Shyann (one of the 3 yr old twins), woke up yesterday wheezing horribly.  She went to the dr & was almost sent to the hospital because her O-2 sats had dropped to 92.  The dr decided since she was a "happy" wheezer, to allow us to do nebulizer treatments at home & then re-check her this morning.  So Mike is at the dr's now & I'm praying that they don't decide she needs to be in the hospital.  She is still wheezing, but have no idea what her O-2 sats are....don't have anything to check for that at home.
She's never had problems with this....seasonal allergies yes, but never breathing issues.  I sure hope she doesn't end up being asthmatic.  With an onset at 3 yrs old, this would be a life long thing for her.  Anthony (our 9yr old) had asthma from infancy....he outgrew it about 2 1/2 yrs ago.  We thought we were all done with the nebulizer treatments in the middle of the night!!

I'll keep everyone updated on three things I've listed above!!!  Thanx for stopping by & the prayers & concern!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Oh my!  Sending good thoughts your way for Shyann!   DS actually had two asthmatic episodes two months apart when he was 3.   We did the nebulizer at home for both.  My pediatrician called it a reactive airway disorder as they were so isolated.     He then had one more almost exactly a year later.   Thankfully that was the last of any breathing issues for him.   Hoping you hear good news on Shyann!

Our internet is out at home & then can't come fix it til Friday!     I will be checking in here as I can at work for updates!  May not be able to post as often as I would like!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Oh my!  Sending good thoughts your way for Shyann!   DS actually had two asthmatic episodes two months apart when he was 3.   We did the nebulizer at home for both.  My pediatrician called it a reactive airway disorder as they were so isolated.     He then had one more almost exactly a year later.   Thankfully that was the last of any breathing issues for him.   Hoping you hear good news on Shyann!
> 
> Our internet is out at home & then can't come fix it til Friday!     I will be checking in here as I can at work for updates!  May not be able to post as often as I would like!



Well the doctor says she does have asthma.......  DOH!!  It's being triggered by allergens in the air.  We live in the Willamette Valley & I think seasonal allergies run year-round......great!

Oh no on the internet....I'd be lost!!!  Hope it gets fixed sooner than Friday!!


----------



## 6Smiles

DizNee Luver said:


> Well the doctor says she does have asthma.......  DOH!!  It's being triggered by allergens in the air.  We live in the Willamette Valley & I think seasonal allergies run year-round......great!
> 
> Oh no on the internet....I'd be lost!!!  Hope it gets fixed sooner than Friday!!




Laurie, I'm sorry.  I was hoping you would get better news.  On the bright side your Disney trip is getting closer!


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> Laurie, I'm sorry.  I was hoping you would get better news.  On the bright side your Disney trip is getting closer!



Me too, but we know what to expect since we've been down this road before....no surprises!!

Woo Hoo 46 days left!!!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

DizNee Luver said:


> Well the doctor says she does have asthma.......  DOH!!  It's being triggered by allergens in the air.  We live in the Willamette Valley & I think seasonal allergies run year-round......great!
> 
> Oh no on the internet....I'd be lost!!!  Hope it gets fixed sooner than Friday!!



Ugh, I am sorry!   As for the internet, I am actually surprised how much it bothers me at home.   At least I have some freedom here at work to stay in touch.  (But we can't access Facebook at work!)    DH is away on business, he has the laptop with him and will be back Friday so one way or another I will have internet at home come Friday.   Frustrating that I have to take a half day off work so they can fix something that is not my fault and I have to wait all week to do it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Ugh, I am sorry!   As for the internet, I am actually surprised how much it bothers me at home.   At least I have some freedom here at work to stay in touch.  (But we can't access Facebook at work!)    DH is away on business, he has the laptop with him and will be back Friday so one way or another I will have internet at home come Friday.   Frustrating that I have to take a half day off work so they can fix something that is not my fault and I have to wait all week to do it.



It's amazing how much we come to depend on it being there & working!!  Come on Friday!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Watched the WofC on a well-done youtube video.....makes me even more excited to see it in person!!!  I cranked it up & held Shyann on my lap, so she could get used to the louder music we'll experience in the parks.  She rocked back & forth to the music (her way of dancing).  I'm encouraged!!

So I think summer has finally found it's way to the Willamette Valley!!!  No rain in the forecast for the next 7 days & this weekend will be in the 80's!!    Looking forward to exposing the family to sunshine prior to our trip!!  We'll be easy to spot at the parks.....we'll be the family that glows white!!


----------



## kaoden39

That sounds great.  And so does the weather!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

6 WEEKS FROM TODAY!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Yay!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Yay for 6 weeks!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Yeah for 6 weeks!  My Drama Queen DD was just saying today that she can not believe we are in single digits and that our white board looks weird because we were in double digits for so long .


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> Yeah for 6 weeks!  My Drama Queen DD was just saying today that she can not believe we are in single digits and that our white board looks weird because we were in double digits for so long .



I imagine it does look a bit weird!!  We've had a calendar on the wall since the middle of January & we cross a day off each morning......so the kids can visualize that as soon as we get done with "Goofy's" month we'll be on "Mickey's" month which means we'll be going soon........lol


----------



## 6Smiles

Your at 41 days hooray!  I just realized that when we return you will be less than 30 days out !

How are your plans coming along?  Have you settled on an itinerary or are you waiting to see what happens with WOC? 

I'm waiting until Wednesday or Thursday to finalize our plans as I see how WOC is affecting everything.  We took a vote and decided we will wait until our potential 2013 return trip (if all goes well this trip) to see WOC, but would fit fireworks and fantasmic in on this trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> Your at 41 days hooray!  I just realized that when we return you will be less than 30 days out !
> 
> How are your plans coming along?  Have you settled on an itinerary or are you waiting to see what happens with WOC?
> 
> I'm waiting until Wednesday or Thursday to finalize our plans as I see how WOC is affecting everything.  We took a vote and decided we will wait until our potential 2013 return trip (if all goes well this trip) to see WOC, but would fit fireworks and fantasmic in on this trip.



You're getting so close to going!!!  I'd be dancing all over the place in excitement!!

The plans are pretty much set.  I have all of our reservations set, including the dining package at Ariel's Grotto for the World of Color reserved seating!!!  I decided I needed to make a decision regarding this right away....otherwise we might not have gotten a reservation.  We debated about the picnic meal, but we already had Ariel's on our list for meals....so this worked out in our favor.  My only concern is....paying for the twins at this meal (which we're still waiting to hear back from Guest Assistance, as they're working on this with us).  One twin doesn't eat orally & the other is very limited eating mostly yogurt.  But I told them, since this was for a reserved seat....we'd pay if we needed to.  Now we hope the girls stay awake for the show & if they do.....they like it!!   This could be really, really great or really, really bad for them......knowing my luck....one will like it & the other one won't....but we'll just play it by ear....that's what you do when you have developmentally disabled & autistic kiddos.

We wouldn't have tried WoC without the dining/reserved package.  The chaos for the FP's seemed a little overwhelming & time consuming for me.

Try to watch the fireworks from up by the castle.  Get there early!!  It is totally worth it.....you feel the fireworks & just get very caught up in it when that close to the action.  We make sure we do it at least once every trip from the castle.
Fantasmic is awesome & maybe the crowds will be smaller due to WoC.....but I wouldn't hold my breath. But even with all the people....it's still a wonderful show, where ever you end up!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Ok, so I just realized that we are leaving on the same day!  I knew we were going to be there at the same time but didn't realize our departure day was the same!  

40 days!    It's getting closer!

I booked AG for WOC as well.    Originally had booked WCT but wasn't happy with the reviews coming out.   I figure if the food is going to be mediocre, I would rather be in the decor at Ariels.     Plus it seems crazy the WCT seems to have eliminated the appetizer and it still costs more!


----------



## 6Smiles

Good Morning .  Thanks for the tips on fireworks and fantasmic.  We are really excited and I finished up the shopping yesterday and finished prebagging the snacks so i can just grab little baggies to throw in our backpack for the parks.  Today I am making banana nut bread and chocolate chip cookies for treats.  My in-laws gave the kiddos some spending money so they are thrilled.  My husband says you can't go to Disneyland and not buy ears and I want to do the Mr Potato head parts at DCA so we'll be doing those.  We haven't found a snow white Build a Bear dress for my daughter's bear so we'll try to find that.  I have no idea how my DD is going to do on the rides but I have purchased ear plugs and the glow bracelets for her.  The anxiety is radiating off my younger DD's since neither one of them deal with schedule changes very well, so this will definitely be an adventure.


----------



## Belle Ella

I hope everything works out with the twins and WOC Laurie (holy SHEEP, I almost called you Sherry again -- I have a real problem -- can I be going senile at 23??).


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Ok, so I just realized that we are leaving on the same day!  I knew we were going to be there at the same time but didn't realize our departure day was the same!
> 
> 40 days!    It's getting closer!
> 
> I booked AG for WOC as well.    Originally had booked WCT but wasn't happy with the reviews coming out.   I figure if the food is going to be mediocre, I would rather be in the decor at Ariels.     Plus it seems crazy the WCT seems to have eliminated the appetizer and it still costs more!



What day are you doing Ariel's???  I've never eaten at WCT, and looked at their menu & decided it might not really be our style....of course the menu for Ariel's isn't much different....but we know Ariel's so that's why we chose to go there.  Yes the price difference made our choice that much easier....lol




6Smiles said:


> Good Morning .  Thanks for the tips on fireworks and fantasmic.  We are really excited and I finished up the shopping yesterday and finished prebagging the snacks so i can just grab little baggies to throw in our backpack for the parks.  Today I am making banana nut bread and chocolate chip cookies for treats.  My in-laws gave the kiddos some spending money so they are thrilled.  My husband says you can't go to Disneyland and not buy ears and I want to do the Mr Potato head parts at DCA so we'll be doing those.  We haven't found a snow white Build a Bear dress for my daughter's bear so we'll try to find that.  I have no idea how my DD is going to do on the rides but I have purchased ear plugs and the glow bracelets for her.  The anxiety is radiating off my younger DD's since neither one of them deal with schedule changes very well, so this will definitely be an adventure.



You should be able to find a Snow White outfit at Build-A-Bear....seems to me they had all the princesses when we were there.  The "Ears" are a must....we buy at least one every trip....they usually have something that goes with the theme of the year.

The schedule changes are definitely a concern....but really my biggest one is sleeping in cribs at the motels.  Michayla still sleeps in a crib, but Shyann sleeps in a toddler bed.  If we put them in big beds, we would have needed yet another room!!   The girls have never done well sleeping at motels....so I hope our "neighbors" are understanding...... 




Belle Ella said:


> I hope everything works out with the twins and WOC Laurie (holy SHEEP, I almost called you Sherry again -- I have a real problem -- can I be going senile at 23??).



I'm going to stay positive.....the girls really have come out of their shells lately & love being outside....so that's a plus.  We also have been trying to take them out more often to get them used to being in the car & strollers.  The theme park in town I took them to about a month ago has a small (very small compared to DCA) water show, that is done in the dark with loud music & lights.....the twins were fascinated with it.....so here's hoping!!

  If you call me Sherry....I'll be ok with it......I like Sherry   There are much worse names you could call me.......


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

DizNee Luver said:


> What day are you doing Ariel's???  I've never eaten at WCT, and looked at their menu & decided it might not really be our style....of course the menu for Ariel's isn't much different....but we know Ariel's so that's why we chose to go there.  Yes the price difference made our choice that much easier....lol



July 29th at 5pm!   What about you?   I do hope that we cross paths at some point during the trip!


----------



## DizNee Luver

July 27, 5pm....... I hope we can meet up....even if only for 5 mins!!  We'll see if we can do so a little closer to leaving.....maybe some of our ressies will cross or be close to the same times???


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

I just posted mine on my PTR -

7/24 Goofys Kitchen 7:00 PM

7/25 Café Orleans 12:00 PM

7/25 PCH Grill at 6:00PM

7/26 House of Blues 3:00 PM 

7/27 Blue Bayou 11:30 AM

7/27 Napa Rose 8:00 PM

7/28 Storytellers Café 9:30 AM

7/28 Ralph Brennans Jazz Kitchen 7:00 PM

7/29 Plaza Inn 10:00 AM

7/29 Ariel's Grotto at 5:00 PM

7/30 PCH Grill 8:30 AM

7/31 Carnation Café 12:00 PM

Anything match?


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> I just posted mine on my PTR -
> 
> 7/24 Goofys Kitchen 7:00 PM
> *We're doing this 7/26*
> 
> 7/25 Café Orleans 12:00 PM
> *We're doing this 8/2*
> 
> 7/25 PCH Grill at 6:00PM
> *We're doing this 7/29*
> 
> 7/26 House of Blues 3:00 PM
> *Not doing this trip**but doing Rainforest Cafe at 4:30 (maybe we can meet up when you're done & before we go in....***
> 
> 7/27 Blue Bayou 11:30 AM
> *Not doing this trip*
> 
> 7/27 Napa Rose 8:00 PM
> *Not doing....never been.....YET!!*
> 
> 7/28 Storytellers Café 9:30 AM
> *We're doing this 7/30*
> 
> 7/28 Ralph Brennans Jazz Kitchen 7:00 PM
> *Not doing & haven't been yet.....*
> 
> 7/29 Plaza Inn 10:00 AM
> *We're doing this 8/1.....but we will be doing breakfast at 9:40 at the Carnation Cafe*
> 
> 7/29 Ariel's Grotto at 5:00 PM
> *As previously listed.....7/27 for us*
> 
> 7/30 PCH Grill 8:30 AM
> *Bummer....one day off here....we'll be there 7/29*
> 
> 7/31 Carnation Café 12:00 PM
> *We're not in the parks this day*
> 
> Anything match?



So meals won't work, but possibly the day your at HoB.....since we'll be getting to Downtown Disney about the time you'd be finishing up!!
Otherwise.....we'll figure out something else....maybe the parade(s) or some other entertainment.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

DizNee Luver said:


> So meals won't work, but possibly the day your at HoB.....since we'll be getting to Downtown Disney about the time you'd be finishing up!!
> Otherwise.....we'll figure out something else....maybe the parade(s) or some other entertainment.



Wow eating at so many of the same places and nothing matches!  We'll definitely figure out something!


----------



## disneydreamer74

OKay..I am finally caught up on your TR!! How exciting! I will be watching your vacation ticker along with you..hoping your trip is great! We have decided we will book the AG WOC package as well if only to avoid the FP mess!! yikes! Plus, AG had great food the last time we ate there!


----------



## DizNee Luver

disneydreamer74 said:


> OKay..I am finally caught up on your TR!! How exciting! I will be watching your vacation ticker along with you..hoping your trip is great! We have decided we will book the AG WOC package as well if only to avoid the FP mess!! yikes! Plus, AG had great food the last time we ate there!



 Thanx for catching up.......whew, there's a lot there already!!

Seeing pics for the FP line is just plain scary.......we've always liked the food at Ariel's as well (preferred the breakfast over the dinner, but oh well) so we felt this was the better way to go for us.

So I saw on the news that S. Cali got hit with an earthquake....wondering if anyone around Disneyland felt it......this is one thing that really scares me!!  My biggest fear is riding California Screamin' & having an earthquake hit or a malfunction trapping me near the top!!  I'm deathly afraid of heights!! So far we've been ok on all our trips....but those earthquakes are always in the back of my mind.


----------



## Belle Ella

From what Michele said on Courtney's Facebook, she didn't feel the earthquake at all. Too bad they are just something you have to deal with in California. I hate them, and am so paranoid about them!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> From what Michele said on Courtney's Facebook, she didn't feel the earthquake at all. Too bad they are just something you have to deal with in California. I hate them, and am so paranoid about them!



That's good it didn't affect them at Disneyland!!

I've only felt one earthquake in my life.  We had a big one hit in Salem when my boys were little.....scared the crap outta me.  I thought someone had run into our house with a large truck.  We don't tend to get those up here, so pre-planning & be ready was never in anybody's minds.  Now they drill at the schools for them.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We're at 38 days & still have no money saved up.....I'm really starting to panic at this point!!!    Why can't the utility companies just give me a pass for a couple months!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Ugh, I am with you Laurie!   DH gets a big check every July and I will be in pins and needles until that check gets here.     We usually go to WDW the end of August so this feels like it is cutting things way too close for me!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> That's good it didn't affect them at Disneyland!!
> 
> I've only felt one earthquake in my life.  We had a big one hit in Salem when my boys were little.....scared the crap outta me.  I thought someone had run into our house with a large truck.  We don't tend to get those up here, so pre-planning & be ready was never in anybody's minds.  Now they drill at the schools for them.



I can imagine being freaked out over one after never experiencing one in your life. Heck, they are nothing new to me and I still freak out over them. You should see me at night when my cat jumps on my bed and I can't see her. I jump at the smallest movement that could possibly be an earthquake. Just more of my paranoia I guess. But the little ones that we get in California most of the time aren't so bad. Lots of little ones and it's not uncommon to not know about them until you see it on the news, lol. Unless you're uber paranoid like me.



DizNee Luver said:


> We're at 38 days & still have no money saved up.....I'm really starting to panic at this point!!!    Why can't the utility companies just give me a pass for a couple months!!



 It'll all work out!


----------



## DizNee Luver

5 weeks from today, we take off & head south!!! 

Had a fun day yesterday!!  Shyann loves to have her hair brushed, but she really shouldn't have it brushed & this is why!!!  LOL














Michayla didn't want in on that fun.....






Anthony had his season ending baseball party, so it was a good excuse for Addy to dress up (she's a girly girl & loves dresses)






Anthony at his party....he had a great time!















Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

What great pictures!   You have an adorable family!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Vicki!!   I kinda like em.......


----------



## kaoden39

Laurie, they are so cute.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Laurie, they are so cute.



Thanx Michele!!!  Welcome home!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Michele!!!  Welcome home!!!!



Thanks Laurie.  It was kind of nice to get home.


----------



## DizNee Luver

32 Days!!

So yesterday was a long, interesting day with Shyann.  We had to have her in Portland for an autism evaluation at Doernbecher's Children's Hospital at 8:15am.  Now with no traffic, this is a breeze.....but with Monday morning rush hour....this was a little more challenging & stressful! 

The eval includes a number of different tests, interviews, etc.  We did this last November with Michayla & were done with results in hand by 12:00.  Today, not so lucky.......we didn't leave until almost 1:30.  Shyann was definitely done & wanted to be home.

The diagnosis was......ummmmm......interesting??
She did not test on the autism spectrum but is on the fence with autistic tendencies........ooookkkkkkkkk???
Early intervention has diagnosed her as on the spectrum so she is set up with intensive programs to help her.  Portland said this should not change that & continue with the educational diagnosis.  So that's what we'll do.

The rest of the day was a wash......Shyann was clingy, cranky & wanted to eat non-stop up to bedtime.  I think she's a stress-eater.....not good!  We survived & so did she.....it's amazing what a good nights sleep will do for you!

Shyann is the one we're most concerned about for the trip....she does not do well with her routine messed with.  Even if we keep the routine pretty much the same....it won't be-- because we're not at home & she won't have HER bed.........fingers crossed that she will fall asleep due to all the sunshine, fresh air & exhaustion!!


----------



## kaoden39

It can't ever be easy can it?  Hopefully all the sun and fun will help her to sleep.  And who knows?  Maybe she will like the hotel bed.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> It can't ever be easy can it?  Hopefully all the sun and fun will help her to sleep.  And who knows?  Maybe she will like the hotel bed.



We can hope!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> We can hope!!



I am so hoping!!  And praying!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> I am so hoping!!  And praying!!



Me, too!   What a long, frustrating day yesterday must have been!

Our internet server at work keeps going down.   Annoying as it is interfering with my Dis time and also preventing me from doing what little work I have to do!


----------



## koalagirl5

So, I've gotten through the first few pages of your TR so far, and just wanted to let you know that I'm tuning in.  I hope everything goes as planned, and you have a fun relaxing time! Well, as relaxing as possible with kids in tow.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I am so hoping!!  And praying!!





GoofySon'sMom said:


> Me, too!   What a long, frustrating day yesterday must have been!
> 
> Our internet server at work keeps going down.   Annoying as it is interfering with my Dis time and also preventing me from doing what little work I have to do!



Thanx ladies!!




koalagirl5 said:


> So, I've gotten through the first few pages of your TR so far, and just wanted to let you know that I'm tuning in.  I hope everything goes as planned, and you have a fun relaxing time! Well, as relaxing as possible with kids in tow.



  Welcome!!  With 6 adults to 4 kids....I'm hoping for some relaxation at some point.....we're taking turns at nap & bedtime duty...so that will give me a break on occasion!!!


----------



## disneydreamer74

WOW!!! I just noticed that tomorrow you will be down to 1 month!! Woohoo!! Not much longer!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So at 31 days out.....I went & got a new pair of tennis shoes & sandals.  Figured this would give me enough time to work them in but not break them down.....lol

This is what I got!!

Teva Tirra Sandals:
Really comfy & good for walking & water....so should work out nicely at Disneyland.






Avia Walking Sneakers:
Nice fit (have problem with shoes being too wide & my foot sliding all over the place or I have to tighten the laces to the point of not being very comfortable.  These seem to be nice!






I also got a new pair of jeans, a light denim capris, swimsuit (gross...don't want to go there) & 4 pairs of shorts for my hubby.  I think we're set & most of the kids are set.  Still need to get 4 pairs of sandals for the kids.

Getting excited!!


----------



## kaoden39

Woohoo on the shopping.  I wore my Birkenstocks the whole trip and I would not trade either pair for anything.  My feet were great at the end of the day.  Not the old ugly brown ones but I have pink pair and a white pair.  

I am real excited for you all.  This should be a great trip for all of you.  Remember to take some grown up time and visit the Uva Bar in DTD and have a pineapple upside down cake.  Be sure and thin about me when you drink it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Woohoo on the shopping.  I wore my Birkenstocks the whole trip and I would not trade either pair for anything.  My feet were great at the end of the day.  Not the old ugly brown ones but I have pink pair and a white pair.
> 
> I am real excited for you all.  This should be a great trip for all of you.  Remember to take some grown up time and visit the Uva Bar in DTD and have a pineapple upside down cake.  Be sure and thin about me when you drink it.



I'm hoping these sandals & shoes do their job......I have flat feet & fibromyalgia & by the end of the day I feel like I've been beat with bats.......so hoping to have a little relief in good shoes.

  Pineapple Upside Down Cake drink.......yummo!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm hoping these sandals & shoes do their job......I have flat feet & fibromyalgia & by the end of the day I feel like I've been beat with bats.......so hoping to have a little relief in good shoes.
> 
> Pineapple Upside Down Cake drink.......yummo!!!



I had a friend that her podiatrist recommended that she wear Birkenstocks for her fibromyalgia.  He said they were the best thing for her, and they did help.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I had a friend that her podiatrist recommended that she wear Birkenstocks for her fibromyalgia.  He said they were the best thing for her, and they did help.



Well I wish I had known that......next pair maybe I'll get a pair of those!!  Can't afford to get a 2nd pair right now.  Thanx for passing on that info.  I'm not currently under the care of a dr. so I just have to deal with the pain by ignoring it the best I can.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> I am real excited for you all.  This should be a great trip for all of you.  Remember to take some grown up time and visit the Uva Bar in DTD and have a pineapple upside down cake.  Be sure and thin about me when you drink it.



I am hoping we will find the time to do this!  Will definitely have one in your honor if we make it! : )


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Well I wish I had known that......next pair maybe I'll get a pair of those!!  Can't afford to get a 2nd pair right now.  Thanx for passing on that info.  I'm not currently under the care of a dr. so I just have to deal with the pain by ignoring it the best I can.



One of my pairs was really cheap for a good pair of sandals.  I paid $49.95 for a pair and they are on the third summer of wearing them.  Well okay, honestly I wear them year round.  I bought them in 2007 before the trip we took in March.  And the beauty of Birkenstocks is you can resole them and they honestly will last a lifetime.  You can resole them forever.



GoofySon'sMom said:


> I am hoping we will find the time to do this!  Will definitely have one in your honor if we make it! : )



Oh I hope you get the chance.  They have a great drink menu and the staff is great.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> Oh I hope you get the chance.  They have a great drink menu and the staff is great.



If we go strictly for a drink (or two!), will DS be uncomfortable just having a soda?  I don't see us leaving him alone, ya know?    He will be fine, just not sure others will be?   Our first night we are eating at Goofy's and then planned to walk around DTD a bit.   Figuring that would be a good way to 'toast' the start of our trip!


----------



## DizNee Luver

30 Days Until We Take Off in the Car !!!!!  Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> If we go strictly for a drink (or two!), will DS be uncomfortable just having a soda?  I don't see us leaving him alone, ya know?    He will be fine, just not sure others will be?   Our first night we are eating at Goofy's and then planned to walk around DTD a bit.   Figuring that would be a good way to 'toast' the start of our trip!



That's the beauty of it.  It is a outdoor facility, it sits in the middle of the walkway in DTD.  I don't see why DS would be uncomfortable.  And to add to his fun, right there in that same area is Ridermakerz where he can ake his own remote control vehicle.



DizNee Luver said:


> 30 Days Until We Take Off in the Car !!!!!  Woo Hoo!!!!



Yay!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> That's the beauty of it.  It is a outdoor facility, it sits in the middle of the walkway in DTD.  I don't see why DS would be uncomfortable.  And to add to his fun, right there in that same area is Ridermakerz where he can ake his own remote control vehicle.



I am trying to convince him that he wants to do the Ridemakerz ... he says he doesn't want to.       I am thinking when we get there he will realize that he will love it.   Maybe I will send him in to browse while DH and I have a cocktail!


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> I am trying to convince him that he wants to do the Ridemakerz ... he says he doesn't want to.       I am thinking when we get there he will realize that he will love it.   Maybe I will send him in to browse while DH and I have a cocktail!



I want to say that Ridemakerz is a guys shop but I have known girls that love remote control cars.  It would be kind of nice for you if you got a little bit of time alone with DH.  I am sure that once DS sees the shop he will change his mind.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 30 Countdown Pic!!






California Screamin......in 2005.....first time I had rode it.  The boys talked me into going......think I had lost my mind!!!   Sometimes I like this ride & sometimes I don't.  I think riding it early in the trip is the key!!

(Derek & Nick in the front......Tyler & me in the back)


----------



## kaoden39

Yay 30 days!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 29 Countdown Pic!!






Lunch at Ariel's Grotto in 2008.  Anthony & Addy just loved seeing all the princesses!!  This by far, has to be the prettiest Snow White we've seen!!


----------



## kaoden39

What a cute picture!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> What a cute picture!!



Thank you!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

4 Weeks from today we'll be packing in like sardines into the 12 passenger van & heading south!!!

  Getting pretty excited!!!  

I also am now in contact with one of the restaurant managers in figuring out all our character meals/BBQ/WoC dining package for the twins.  I'm so thankful that they are working so hard on this!!  She is hoping to have all of the details ironed out by July 10th.  I'll keep you updated on the final decisions made by Disney in regards to paying for the twins.


Day 28 Countdown Pic!!






Shyann getting excited about strolling around Disneyland!!  (Michayla looks like she's holding on for dear life.....lol)


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Love it!   We'll just be boarding the plan 4 weeks from now! 

I hope Disney does the right thing for you with the girls & dining!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Love it!   We'll just be boarding the plan 4 weeks from now!
> 
> I hope Disney does the right thing for you with the girls & dining!



I think they will!!  The only real question is since we're doing the WoC dining package is whether we'll need to pay for the girls since it's for priority seating at the show.  I think the other's will work out.

  Woo Hoo for the 4 week mark for both of us!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Yay for four weeks!!!!


----------



## koalagirl5

4 week dance!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 27 Countdown Pic!!






This was from 2005 at the Captain Mickey & Friends meal held at Ariel's Grotto!!  Yup Mickey used to host a meal there.....then when they moved the princesses from the Plaza Inn to Ariel's.....Mickey took a hiatus from the character meals.  Really excited to see him hosting again on our upcoming trip!!

In the pic is Anthony & Tyler!!  Pluto had somehow gotten one of his ears VERY wet & anytime he hugged you...you ended up all wet!!


----------



## Karenann*

Catching up and really enjoying the countdown pictures! Your family ones as well!  I have a pic on screaming of me that looks a little similar!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Karenann* said:


> Catching up and really enjoying the countdown pictures! Your family ones as well!  I have a pic on screaming of me that looks a little similar!



  Woo Hoo for catching up!!! 

I think all pictures on screamin' look like that!!!  
What you can't see in the picture is how tightly I was holding on & how all the blood had flowed out of my fingers........


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Love the pic with Pluto!


----------



## kaoden39

Woohoo!!  Under 4 weeks!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Love the pic with Pluto!



Pluto has always been so playful!!!




kaoden39 said:


> Woohoo!!  Under 4 weeks!!



  I know!!!  EEEEEEEE so excited!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Pluto has always been so playful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know!!!  EEEEEEEE so excited!!



I know, oh how well I know.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DAY 26 COUNTDOWN PIC!!

Now when you look at this picture, you might think Adaleah is pouting.....but she was near tears in meeting Winnie the Pooh for the first time.  She was so excited when she saw him & then when it go to be her turn, she ran up & hugged him with tears welling up in her eyes & we weren't sure she'd ever let go.  (needless to say, her eyes weren't the only ones watering.......)







So I'm concerned about my son Tyler (23).  He has been fighting depression for a while now but he doesn't have insurance nor does he make enough money to see a dr or get counseling.  I'm getting pretty concerned about him.  I've asked our old church if they have any resources to get Tyler some help & waiting for a reply.  Please keep him in your prayers!!!
Tyler is the sweetest guy, but is shy & awkward when it comes to "dating".  He's never really had a girlfriend & I think that is really starting to bug him.  Everyone loves Ty, he's funny & kind....but not always the type of boy, girls are looking for.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Aw, I will keep him in my prayers. I hope he starts feeling better soon.

That picture of Adaleah and Pooh is so cute!! Almost puts a tear in my eye too!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Aw, I will keep him in my prayers. I hope he starts feeling better soon.
> 
> That picture of Adaleah and Pooh is so cute!! Almost puts a tear in my eye too!



Thanx you so much!!

I know....you have to wonder what goes thru the minds of little ones when they're meeting these characters.  She loves Minnie, but we've never had this kind of reaction with any of the other characters.....caught us off-guard!!

This was her reaction when we got up to the meet-n-greet area & she saw Pooh!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Haha, she is looking pretty excited!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Will definitely keep Tyler in my prayers.   Hopefully the Church can help out!

LOVE the pic with Pooh!    When DS was 2 1/2 we took him to Sesame Place.   This was before we know about character protocol & lines.    He saw Cookie Monster, shook free of my hand and made a beeline for him.    The handler tried to get him to go back to us so that we could get in line but the Cookie Monster just sat on the ground & pulled DS in front of him.   It is one of my favorite pictures of all time.   Unfortunately not digital so I would have to figure out how to scan & post.      Seeing your Pooh picture instantly brought that memory back to me and I am now feeling all weepy!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Will definitely keep Tyler in my prayers.   Hopefully the Church can help out!
> 
> LOVE the pic with Pooh!    When DS was 2 1/2 we took him to Sesame Place.   This was before we know about character protocol & lines.    He saw Cookie Monster, shook free of my hand and made a beeline for him.    The handler tried to get him to go back to us so that we could get in line but the Cookie Monster just sat on the ground & pulled DS in front of him.   It is one of my favorite pictures of all time.   Unfortunately not digital so I would have to figure out how to scan & post.      Seeing your Pooh picture instantly brought that memory back to me and I am now feeling all weepy!



Thank you Vicki!!

Ahhhhh, I love hearing stories like that.....melts my heart!!!


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


>



Thanx Michele!!  How are you doing today??


Day 25 Countdown Pic!!






This is a picture on Anthony & Addy last March.....showing off their muscles.....lol


----------



## kaoden39

I am feeling better Laurie.  I am still just experiencing some pain.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I am feeling better Laurie.  I am still just experiencing some pain.



Any pain is no good!!  Hope it goes away soon!!

So after buying a new pair of shoes last week, I finally got around to wearing them......they felt great in the store but YIKES!!  they were painful when I wore them!!!!  So the store graciously let me return them & I came home with a trusted friend.......New Balance.  The old pair I'm still wearing has been to Disneyland 3 times & not one complaint.....so I replaced them with a new pair!






Took the twins out for a walk & they felt pretty good......hoping to get them all settled in before the trip.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

New Balance has always been a friend to me too! I have a pair for the gym (that look almost identical to that picture now that I think about it) and I love them! I am thinking about taking them for my trip!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> New Balance has always been a friend to me too! I have a pair for the gym (that look almost identical to that picture now that I think about it) and I love them! I am thinking about taking them for my trip!



They're really comfortable & last a long time.  I've never owned a pair of shoes that lasted more than about 6 months....this pair is going on 3 years!!!  So I'll keep them for yardwork, etc & use the new ones for everything else!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 24 Countdown Pic!!






This is my first born......Nick always has been a bit......different?!   Didn't surprise me when it was his turn on the horse that he would stand out somehow!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

All I can think of is that Old Spice Commercial ... I'm riding a horse, backwards!      Love the picture!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> All I can think of is that Old Spice Commercial ... I'm riding a horse, backwards!      Love the picture!



Thanx.....it cracked me up when he did that!


----------



## kaoden39

Very cute picture Laurie!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Very cute picture Laurie!!



Thanx Michele!!  There's always one in every family......


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Michele!!  There's always one in every family......



And then there is my family....I have more than one!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 23 Countdown Pic!!

Well, look who popped up to see us!!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Love that pic with Stitch!   We had one in Hollywood Studios a couple of years ago!   Will be looking for those photopass guys this trip for sure!


----------



## kaoden39

Woo hoo!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 22 Countdown Pic!!






This was from 2005 at the Captain Mickey & Friends meal held at Ariel's Grotto!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Great picture!   Love when characters are together!


----------



## DizNee Luver

This was our very first character meal......we loved it!!  We sat outside & got to watch CA Screamin' launch while we ate & we were next to the gazebo for the limbo, dancing & character photo ops.....it was great!!


----------



## kaoden39

We went to Ariel's in 2005.  I thought that Sailor Minnie was beyond cute.  Just one day over three weeks!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> We went to Ariel's in 2005.  I thought that Sailor Minnie was beyond cute.  Just one day over three weeks!!



She was very cute!!!!  So was Anthony.....lol


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> She was very cute!!!!  So was Anthony.....lol



Look how little he was!!  How cute!!


----------



## kaoden39

Laurie, what day is Jelly Belly I forgot?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Wednesday, August 4th.....they open at 9am & we'll need to be leaving around noon-ish!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Wednesday, August 4th.....they open at 9am & we'll need to be leaving around noon-ish!



Okay, I thought so but my girls keep trying to make plans around that time and I keep telling them that no my plans come first.!!  So let's pick a time.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Okay, I thought so but my girls keep trying to make plans around that time and I keep telling them that no my plans come first.!!  So let's pick a time.



We'll plan on being there at opening & I told Kelly that as well....since our time will be limited we need to get an early start!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Three Weeks!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Three Weeks!



 I KNOW!!!!!   Woo Hoo.......Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 21 Countdown Pic!!






Anthony was one excited little boy to get a kiss from Ariel!!!



Also wanted to share this picture from 2005 on July 4th......look at these crowds!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

You are getting so close!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> You are getting so close!!



I know....I'm soooooo excited!!     So are you gonna be able to meet up with us at the Jelly Belly Factory on August 4th???  The plan is to meet at opening (9am)....we'll have to take off by noon-ish.  I sure hope so!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> We'll plan on being there at opening & I told Kelly that as well....since our time will be limited we need to get an early start!



Ooh sounds good to me.



GoofySon'sMom said:


> Three Weeks!



Woo hoo!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

THANK YOU VALL COPEN aka FAIRY GODMAILER!!!!






What a surprise for the kids to get a package that included not only the postcard (which was all we were expecting) but also a Disneyland brochure/map & an 8x10 autographed picture of the Fab 5!!!  Absolutely amazing & really got the kids excited for the trip!!!!


----------



## nicholaseck

I cannot wait for our vacation to begin.  21 days is still too long.  Work is really not making the time go by quickly.  Cannot wait to see everyone tomorrow.  Will be a blasty blast for the 4th.

PS...hooray for first ever post.  Go me.


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> I cannot wait for our vacation to begin.  21 days is still too long.  Work is really not making the time go by quickly.  Cannot wait to see everyone tomorrow.  Will be a blasty blast for the 4th.
> 
> PS...hooray for first ever post.  Go me.



  Welcome Nick!!!  I agree......it still seems so far away.....

By the way......Nick meet my friends.....friends meet my oldest son Nick who will be going on this trip with us!!!


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> Welcome Nick!!!  I agree......it still seems so far away.....
> 
> By the way......Nick meet my friends.....friends meet my oldest son Nick who will be going on this trip with us!!!



Hi friends.  I am excited to be going.  Only my second trip...in person .  I really cannot wait to go.  It's been a long 3 months since I was told I get to go.  I am already planning to try to go next summer, this time with the fiance.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Welcome Nick!!!  I agree......it still seems so far away.....
> 
> By the way......Nick meet my friends.....friends meet my oldest son Nick who will be going on this trip with us!!!



I suspected as much!!



nicholaseck said:


> Hi friends.  I am excited to be going.  Only my second trip...in person .  I really cannot wait to go.  It's been a long 3 months since I was told I get to go.  I am already planning to try to go next summer, this time with the fiance.



Hi Nick!!  And welcome to disboards.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Nick!   We'll be there the same time!  Your Mom & I are hoping we all meet up at some point!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Michele & Vicki for the warm welcome for Nick!!! As you can see, he's pretty darned excited to be going!!! 

Day 20 Countdown Pic!!






The Dapper Dans in 2008 during the Flag Retreat Ceremony.....very moving & worth going to at least once on your trip!!!



H*A*P*P*Y  4TH  OF  J*U*L*Y!!!


----------



## nicholaseck

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Nick!   We'll be there the same time!  Your Mom & I are hoping we all meet up at some point!



Well then, I will be excited to meet you too.  Any friends of my mom, are like family to me already.  Every time I spend time with my mom, she talks about everyone on here.  So I am excited to get to meet new people who enjoy the fun and entertainment of DL.


----------



## nicholaseck

Thank you all for your warm welcomes.  I appreciate the opportunity to talk with you all about my families vacation.


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Michele & Vicki for the warm welcome for Nick!!! As you can see, he's pretty darned excited to be going!!! ]



Of course I am excited.  I don't go often.  Wish I could!    Guess I can also plan for Marie and I to go next summer.  I know she would enjoy a relaxing trip away.


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> Of course I am excited.  I don't go often.  Wish I could!    Guess I can also plan for Marie and I to go next summer.  I know she would enjoy a relaxing trip away.



Maybe for your honeymoon??


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> Maybe for your honeymoon??



Honeymoon=maybe.  Next summer just because=hopefully.  I know she wants to really go, she is disappointed not joining us this year.  We are kinda looking into it, just for pricing ideas.  We are thinking somewhere in the 3-5 day range at the park, staying possibly at the Staybridge Inn Anaheim (Within a mile of the park).  More getting the idea of what needs to be made by taxes and saved by that point.


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> Honeymoon=maybe.  Next summer just because=hopefully.  I know she wants to really go, she is disappointed not joining us this year.  We are kinda looking into it, just for pricing ideas.  We are thinking somewhere in the 3-5 day range at the park, staying possibly at the Staybridge Inn Anaheim (Within a mile of the park).  More getting the idea of what needs to be made by taxes and saved by that point.



I'll help you figure out where to stay & helping you figure out prices....etc.  Driving or flying??


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> I'll help you figure out where to stay & helping you figure out prices....etc.  Driving or flying??



Of course.  Who else would Marie and I "bother"...lol.


----------



## kaoden39

Ooh a wedding!!  Now that is exciting!!  Laurie you're gonna get another daughter!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> I know....I'm soooooo excited!!     So are you gonna be able to meet up with us at the Jelly Belly Factory on August 4th???  The plan is to meet at opening (9am)....we'll have to take off by noon-ish.  I sure hope so!!



I should be! I'll let ya'll know for sure before you leave  They just raised the damn bridge toll for the Benicia Bridge which I gotta cross to get there so I'm a little bummed about that. But as far as I know I should be there.



DizNee Luver said:


> THANK YOU VALL COPEN aka FAIRY GODMAILER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise for the kids to get a package that included not only the postcard (which was all we were expecting) but also a Disneyland brochure/map & an 8x10 autographed picture of the Fab 5!!!  Absolutely amazing & really got the kids excited for the trip!!!!



OMG that is so awesome!!



nicholaseck said:


> I cannot wait for our vacation to begin.  21 days is still too long.  Work is really not making the time go by quickly.  Cannot wait to see everyone tomorrow.  Will be a blasty blast for the 4th.
> 
> PS...hooray for first ever post.  Go me.



Welcome to all our fun-nes at the DIS!


----------



## nicholaseck

Belle Ella said:


> Welcome to all our fun-nes at the DIS!



Thank you.  I am excited over the opportunity to help my mother with the TR.  Especially when we decide to split up.  Now she will get a TR from someone when we are all not together.


----------



## kaoden39

nicholaseck said:


> Thank you.  I am excited over the opportunity to help my mother with the TR.  Especially when we decide to split up.  Now she will get a TR from someone when we are all not together.



That was the plan on our family trip report and although my daughters have visited mine they haven't contributed a whole lot.  Except Kody who contributes endless pictures of Brendon Urie and such.


----------



## Belle Ella

The dual TR's are always a good idea. That's how my first two were supposed to turn out but it didn't quite work out that way. I'm with you in that boat Michele, minus the endless Brendon Urie photos and gifs.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> The dual TR's are always a good idea. That's how my first two were supposed to turn out but it didn't quite work out that way. I'm with you in that boat Michele, minus the endless Brendon Urie photos and gifs.



I know.  But, Kacy has said that she might contribute.  I was hoping that Bawb would contribute on him and Loren but well....we know how that goes....


----------



## DizNee Luver

With Nick going it will help let me know what the other group does.....answers last year were sometimes hard to get.....lol


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> With Nick going it will help let me know what the other group does.....answers last year were sometimes hard to get.....lol



Boy do I relate to that.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Boy do I relate to that.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 19 Countdown Pic!!






Anthony & Addy posing in an autopia car in the lobby of Goofy's Kitchen.


How was everyone's 4th??  We had a quiet day until Mike got home.  Shortly after that Nick & Marie showed up.  Mike BBQ'd burgers & dogs!!  We had homemade beans, homemade potato salad & chips!!  










We also had Addy's birthday party since we had everyone here.  Addy turns 5 on the 10th....but everyone is working....so figured yesterday would be a good time to do this.














We set off some fireworks that didn't need the dark to be fun so the twins could watch.


















While we waited for it to get dark to do the rest of the fireworks, the kids played outside & on the Wii.






























Then we did our nighttime fireworks.....all in all....it was a great day!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Looks like a great day!  Happy Birthday Addy!

Ours was very quiet ... but that is what we wanted so it was perfect!

Today is Disney t-shirt making day!   Gotta love the Disigners on these boards!   Waiting on the iron to heat up now ...


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Looks like a great day!  Happy Birthday Addy!
> 
> Ours was very quiet ... but that is what we wanted so it was perfect!
> 
> Today is Disney t-shirt making day!   Gotta love the Disigners on these boards!   Waiting on the iron to heat up now ...



Thanx for the birthday wishes!!

How fun......t-shirt day!!!  I don't even own an iron.....lol


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx for the birthday wishes!!
> 
> How fun......t-shirt day!!!  I don't even own an iron.....lol



We have two.  Not sure if the second one works.  Not sure if the second is mine now to think of it.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

I only use the iron for the transfer.   I think someone probably gave it to me when I moved away from way all that time ago.   Moved it every time we moved and never really used it.   Now that I have made t-shirts for our last few trips, it at least gets used once a year!


----------



## kaoden39

Sounds and looks like a wonderful day!!


----------



## nicholaseck

Filling out my PTO form for our vacation (so that I can somewhat help with rent).  Looking so far at only 11 hours.  Grr.  Will now wait to add the extra time that I earn on the next check.


----------



## nicholaseck

nicholaseck said:


> Filling out my PTO form for our vacation (so that I can somewhat help with rent).  Looking so far at only 11 hours.  Grr.  Will now wait to add the extra time that I earn on the next check.



Nevermind.  I forgot my benefits at work have ended, so my hours are stuck and will stay at 11 hours.  Dang, was hoping for more.


----------



## nicholaseck

Good news!  According to Disneyland.com, Star Tours will be open the 26th.  The 27th marks the first day of the refurb closure.  Hoping that stays true...would love to ride it one last time before it gets updated.


----------



## kaoden39

nicholaseck said:


> Good news!  According to Disneyland.com, Star Tours will be open the 26th.  The 27th marks the first day of the refurb closure.  Hoping that stays true...would love to ride it one last time before it gets updated.



Oh I am so happy for you guys!!  It is such a fun ride!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Oh I hope so!!!  Was disappointed to see a ride going down in the middle of summer!!


18 Days Countdown Pic!!






This was from our 2008 trip.  Standing in front of the Tinkerbell lit floral Mickey!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Love the pic!   Night pictures are always soooo cool! 

We are very happy to get to ride Star Tours before the closing.  It is one of the top things to do on our list on the 25th to make sure we get it in.   I am only good for one go round ... makes me !    But DS loves it so I want him to have a chance to go a few times.


----------



## nicholaseck

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Love the pic!   Night pictures are always soooo cool!
> 
> We are very happy to get to ride Star Tours before the closing.  It is one of the top things to do on our list on the 25th to make sure we get it in.   I am only good for one go round ... makes me !    But DS loves it so I want him to have a chance to go a few times.



Made my dad sick too.  LOL.  He was actually really tired before we forced him on.


----------



## DizNee Luver

They just announced that D23 members will have a chance to ride Star Tours after closing on the 26th....the first 160 members to sign up get to have the last ride!!!!  Sweet......I'm gonna try......I'll ride it earlier that day anyways...since it will still be open!!!


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> They just announced that D23 members will have a chance to ride Star Tours after closing on the 26th....the first 160 members to sign up get to have the last ride!!!!  Sweet......I'm gonna try......I'll ride it earlier that day anyways...since it will still be open!!!



WooHoo!  Sounds like fun.


----------



## kaoden39

I love that picture.  

I am thrilled that you get to ride Star Tours.  

Do you like your D23 membership?  Is it worth joining.  I have been considering it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I love that picture.
> 
> I am thrilled that you get to ride Star Tours.
> 
> Do you like your D23 membership?  Is it worth joining.  I have been considering it.



I did it last year to become a "Charter Member" but I've never been able to take advantage of any of the perks, since I live so far away.  You do get 4 magazines a year that are beautiful!!!  I think they now have different types of membership....so you don't have to do the $75 one unless you want all the extra perks.  I'm due to renew & figure out which one I'm getting by summers end.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So we're past the 21 day mark & knew our Disney Travel Package should be arriving any time......the holidays kinda messed up the delivery.....but alas, a knock at the door & the UPS man was standing there holding a box......I questioned....just one??  Since our group is so big they had to split it into 2 groups & reservations........but he only had one box.  We thought....maybe they put both into one box since my name's on both......but NO!!!  We only got the package for Nick, Tyler, Derek, Anthony & Addy.   Ahhhhhh, where's mine???   I'm sure it will show up tomorrow....but I want it NOW!!!   lol....just like a kid!!


So I did find it interesting that we got a Gardenwalk card with perks vs the DTD one......hmmmmm  Maybe Disney is going to buy the Gardenwalk???  I thought I had read it was for sale??

I miss the days of the tickets all being different characters.....it made it so much easier to know who's card was who's but now they're all the same.....we have to read the back to know which ones are the adults & kids.


----------



## kaoden39

Honestly I would not be surprised if Disney had a piece of it from the beginning.  I also wouldn't be surprised if they paid good money to have their stuff pushed.  After all DTD is already established, I know that there are places in the GW that give an AP discount too.


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> So we're past the 21 day mark & knew our Disney Travel Package should be arriving any time......the holidays kinda messed up the delivery.....but alas, a knock at the door & the UPS man was standing there holding a box......I questioned....just one??  Since our group is so big they had to split it into 2 groups & reservations........but he only had one box.  We thought....maybe they put both into one box since my name's on both......but NO!!!  We only got the package for Nick, Tyler, Derek, Anthony & Addy.   Ahhhhhh, where's mine???   I'm sure it will show up tomorrow....but I want it NOW!!!   lol....just like a kid!!
> 
> 
> So I did find it interesting that we got a Gardenwalk card with perks vs the DTD one......hmmmmm  Maybe Disney is going to buy the Gardenwalk???  I thought I had read it was for sale??
> 
> I miss the days of the tickets all being different characters.....it made it so much easier to know who's card was who's but now they're all the same.....we have to read the back to know which ones are the adults & kids.



Woohoo!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 17 Countdown Pic!!

This one's for you Jessica!!!






Honest John from the movie Pinocchio from our 2009 trip (take 2) with the twins at the Minnie & Friends character breakfast.


----------



## Belle Ella

Honest John!! My goal is to find him in September, I am telling you!!

And  on the travel packages. That's so exciting. You should photograph them


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Ok, I admit that I did not know that was Honest John!   Have seen him but never got a pic.    Learn something knew from the Dis everyday!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'll admit it......we didn't know his name until he signed the twins autograph book.....lol  We knew he was from Pinocchio....but it's been a while since we'd watched that movie!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> I'll admit it......we didn't know his name until he signed the twins autograph book.....lol  We knew he was from Pinocchio....but it's been a while since we'd watched that movie!!



It's much easier to remember what movie they are from sometimes than remember their actual name! Oh well. I know there were tons of people there who didn't even know what movie he was from -- even with Geppetto and Pinocchio standing right there!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> It's much easier to remember what movie they are from sometimes than remember their actual name! Oh well. I know there were tons of people there who didn't even know what movie he was from -- even with Geppetto and Pinocchio standing right there!



  too funny!!!  He's not the most attractive furry is he??


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> too funny!!!  He's not the most attractive furry is he??



He looks like he's been on a bit of a bender ...


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> He looks like he's been on a bit of a bender ...



  I was thinking he looked like he ran into too many parked cars!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> I was thinking he looked like he ran into too many parked cars!!



While on a bender. Maybe he just didn't get enough love as a kitten.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So now we have both packages in hand, so thought I'd share some pics of what a Disney Travel Package looks like for 10 people!!!










The "Magic Extras" - Priority Seating for Aladdin, The Muppets, Disney Animation Studio & Bug's movie  & Also ART passes for 3 adults & 2 kids (we didn't get ART passes for everyone because we figure we'll walk most of the time, but this will allow us to use the ART if needed)






The luggage tags:






The Parkhoppers....cute but wish they were all different like in years past!


----------



## kaoden39

How wonderfully cool.  I think the luggage tags are real cute this year.


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> So now we have both packages in hand, so thought I'd share some pics of what a Disney Travel Package looks like for 10 people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Magic Extras" - Priority Seating for Aladdin, The Muppets, Disney Animation Studio & Bug's movie  & Also ART passes for 3 adults & 2 kids (we didn't get ART passes for everyone because we figure we'll walk most of the time, but this will allow us to use the ART if needed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The luggage tags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Parkhoppers....cute but wish they were all different like in years past!



Hooray....we need to go...right now...need vacation.  So close.


----------



## Belle Ella

Love seeing those! they make me happy. Wish I could book something to get them in the mail, but it doesn't do me any good!


----------



## DizNee Luver

It does make you smile & means the trip is almost here!!


----------



## Belle Ella

It sure does. The magical extras and luggage tags don't hurt.  I'm in the process of making my own since I can never find any. Gotta find some way to set mine apart from my families.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> It sure does. The magical extras and luggage tags don't hurt.  I'm in the process of making my own since I can never find any. Gotta find some way to set mine apart from my families.



I know!!  Make them Shark teal!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I know!!  Make them Shark teal!!



Hm. I gotta see if any of those mickey mouse paint chips I got would be a suitable color ...


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 16 Countdown Pic!!






Anthony with Belle in 2005.  He & Belle had quite the relationship during this trip.....every time she saw him, she called him by name & waved at him.  This was taken at the Princess breakfast which used to be held at the Plaza Inn. She told Anthony that her good friend was coming & asked for us to wait with her.  This was her friend & Anthony got the first picture of them together!!!!






To say that Anthony was the "Golden" child this trip would be an understatement.  He had things happen to him that were rarities, getting Belle & Beast together, getting Belle & Sleeping Beauty together when they were switching out at the Animation Studio, Having Jessie drag Anthony to catch Woody & getting the only pic of them together before leaving, being picked for the parades, having Alice jump off the float & come beep his nose (the same Alice who also knew him by name).....etc.  There was definitely magic that trip & it circled Anthony!!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Oh my gosh, I love Beast!   We had been to WDW several times without seeing him before DS spotted him one day & yelled for me to hurry.   They had just shut the line off as we got there.   DS begged the woman to let me see Beast.    She said that if those in front didn't take too long she would give us a minute.    Sure enough, we got to see him.   I admit, I was thrilled!


----------



## DizNee Luver

That's the only time I've seen him, not in a parade....so it really was a special moment for us!!


----------



## nicholaseck

I remember that.  He was so excited wasn't sure if he was going to have a magic overload.  It was very cool to see that they remembered him with the 1000s of other children that come and go daily.


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> I remember that.  He was so excited wasn't sure if he was going to have a magic overload.  It was very cool to see that they remembered him with the 1000s of other children that come and go daily.



After that trip....the 2008 trip for Addy's 1st time was actually a bit of a let down......we went 3 days & wasn't feeling the magic until day 4 & then it happened for her......but after the 2005 trip......it would be hard to top that.....Anthony definitely had a special trip!!


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> After that trip....the 2008 trip for Addy's 1st time was actually a bit of a let down......we went 3 days & wasn't feeling the magic until day 4 & then it happened for her......but after the 2005 trip......it would be hard to top that.....Anthony definitely had a special trip!!



Well.  Then it's time for the magic to happen.  Derek will get a birthday button  and I can feel it.  Should be a magical trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> Well.  Then it's time for the magic to happen.  Derek will get a birthday button  and I can feel it.  Should be a magical trip.



He'll break your fingers if you try to "touch" him!!!


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> He'll break your fingers if you try to "touch" him!!!



I didn't mean it in that way...I don't wanna touch him.  He can kick my butt. "I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy!"


----------



## kaoden39

It's getting closer!!


----------



## Belle Ella

OMG!! Beast!! My co-worker would just about die to get the chance to see Beast out with Belle. Like, literally, die!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> It's getting closer!!



I know!!! 




Belle Ella said:


> OMG!! Beast!! My co-worker would just about die to get the chance to see Beast out with Belle. Like, literally, die!!



That's the only time we've seen them out other than on the Parade of Dreams float.  That Belle was so nice to Anthony & she said......my good friend is coming out & if you wait with me, you can get your picture done with the both of us!!  I couldn't believe our good luck!!  We probably saw her 5-6 times that week & for her to remember his name was impressive!!  She is definitely the PRETTIEST Belle we've ever seen........holy moly that girl could be a model!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 15 Countdown Pic!!

I love when a kid can nap in the strollers!!!  L  V E this pic & thought the photopass guy had the right idea on how to pose for it!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ... that is just too sweet!


----------



## nicholaseck

Another Dis Vaca that I never got to do.


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> Another Dis Vaca that I never got to do.



Sucks to become a grown up doesn't it!!  

No more whining.......you're going in 15 days!!!!


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> Sucks to become a grown up doesn't it!!
> 
> No more whining.......you're going in 15 days!!!!



Ouch and Yea!


----------



## kaoden39

Yay for 15 days!!


----------



## srauchbauer

I just spent the whole afternoon reading your PTR and enjoyed it greatly.  Hope you all have a wonderful time (which of course you will you are with family at Disney).  

Have a great trip and can't wait to see this years pics.

Beginning to start planning our Oct trip, maybe this year I will actually do a PTR.


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Yay for 15 days!!







srauchbauer said:


> I just spent the whole afternoon reading your PTR and enjoyed it greatly.  Hope you all have a wonderful time (which of course you will you are with family at Disney).
> 
> Have a great trip and can't wait to see this years pics.
> 
> Beginning to start planning our Oct trip, maybe this year I will actually do a PTR.



Thank you for stopping by & reading it!!!  I can't wait to go with ALL my kids!!

Remember to come back because I'm not stingy with the pics!!! Last year's report had around 1500!!!!

You should do a PTR.....I'd read & follow along!!! 



Belle Ella said:


>


----------



## nicholaseck

srauchbauer said:


> I just spent the whole afternoon reading your PTR and enjoyed it greatly.  Hope you all have a wonderful time (which of course you will you are with family at Disney).
> 
> Have a great trip and can't wait to see this years pics.
> 
> Beginning to start planning our Oct trip, maybe this year I will actually do a PTR.



Welcome to our families Trip Report.  Your trip will be just as exciting and magical as ours will be.


----------



## nicholaseck

*My Personal 14 Days Left Countdown Photo*






The only photo of Disneyland I actually have.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Love it!   And of course the 14 day dance --


----------



## DizNee Luver

14 Day Countdown Pic!!






2005 trip on Splash Mountain:  Derek, Mike, Nick & Betty !! 

So yesterday I was supposed to go & get the perm touched up & ended up with this!!










Didn't touch the perm but got a ton of hair cut off!!!  I love it & it feels so nice!!

Derek shared a dinner he had while on his mission trip to Tijuana.  The family that they built the house for made a pulled pork with a onion, tomato, habanero salsa, cheese, lettuce, sour cream & avocado on a tostado.  Derek made it yesterday & this is what they looked like.  YES, they tasted as good as they looked!!!!  Delicious!!! 







  2 Weeks baby!!! 

Happy official 5th Birthday to my sweet Princess Adaleah!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Shorter hair is always great in the summer heat at Disneyland!! I always go get some cut off before I leave. It completes the trip 

And happy birthday to Adaleah!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Shorter hair is always great in the summer heat at Disneyland!! I always go get some cut off before I leave. It completes the trip
> 
> And happy birthday to Adaleah!!



I used to always have short hair, but Mike wanted me to grow it out.....I couldn't do a thing with it.....so mucho happier now!!  Took all of 5 mins to wash, condition & style!!

Thank you for the birthday wishes!!


----------



## QueenDoOver

DizNee Luver said:


> Day 15 Countdown Pic!!
> 
> I love when a kid can nap in the strollers!!!  L  V E this pic & thought the photopass guy had the right idea on how to pose for it!!



I have one almost exactly like this!  So cute...


I miss those priority seating perks from packages.  Those are great.   If you don't use them all up, then when I see you on the your last day I'd be happy to trade you for a chocolate covered Mickey Bar or something

I hope that all your plans turn out just great Laurie.  I am feeling like I have not planned quite enough, but plan on fixing that in the next few days.


----------



## DizNee Luver

QueenDoOver said:


> I have one almost exactly like this!  So cute...
> 
> 
> I miss those priority seating perks from packages.  Those are great.   If you don't use them all up, then when I see you on the your last day I'd be happy to trade you for a chocolate covered Mickey Bar or something
> 
> I hope that all your plans turn out just great Laurie.  I am feeling like I have not planned quite enough, but plan on fixing that in the next few days.



Nothing sweeter than a sleeping kid!! 

I'll try & remember that on the PS perks......not sure what were using & not using at this point.....all the best laid plans tend to go out the window once we step foot on the property!! 

Your trip plans will all fall into place & it will be *+*+*Magical*+*+*!!


----------



## kaoden39

Happy 14 days and Happy 5th Birthday!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13 Countdown Pic!!






This was from our 2nd quick trip in April 2009.  We had breakfast at the Plaza Inn with Minnie & Friends to test the twins on how they would react to the characters.  For the most part, they did ok.....but towards the end of the meal it was nap time & they were done!!


  So I need to share a little story about my evening last night.  We went out to karaoke (which is my one outlet twice a month).  We had dinner & I got to sing quite a bit (small crowd).  In between songs I decided to get a keno ticket......I rarely play keno & when I do play I'm lucky to get a couple bucks off of a $5 ticket.  I played 8 numbers which consisted of the young kids ages, our anniversary, my birthday, birthyear & graduation year. So game 3 of 5 came up & I noticed I already had 3 numbers after a few numbers....so I started watching.  Here comes #4, then #5, then #6, then #7........as you can guess I was starting to freak out a bit.  Approx. 6 more #'s were called before the end of the game.  I didn't get the 8th # which is unfortunate because with the bonus it would have been worth almost $30,000!!!  So Mike & I grab a thing to look up what 7 of 8 was worth & I won............  $600!!!!!!   I was jumping up & down.......nice bonus for our trip that we've really struggled to get anything put aside for!!!


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> This was from our 2nd quick trip in April 2009.  We had breakfast at the Plaza Inn with Minnie & Friends to test the twins on how they would react to the characters.  For the most part, they did ok.....but towards the end of the meal it was nap time & they were done!!
> 
> 
> So I need to share a little story about my evening last night.  We went out to karaoke (which is my one outlet twice a month).  We had dinner & I got to sing quite a bit (small crowd).  In between songs I decided to get a keno ticket......I rarely play keno & when I do play I'm lucky to get a couple bucks off of a $5 ticket.  I played 8 numbers which consisted of the young kids ages, our anniversary, my birthday, birthyear & graduation year. So game 3 of 5 came up & I noticed I already had 3 numbers after a few numbers....so I started watching.  Here comes #4, then #5, then #6, then #7........as you can guess I was starting to freak out a bit.  Approx. 6 more #'s were called before the end of the game.  I didn't get the 8th # which is unfortunate because with the bonus it would have been worth almost $30,000!!!  So Mike & I grab a thing to look up what 7 of 8 was worth & I won............  $600!!!!!!   I was jumping up & down.......nice bonus for our trip that we've really struggled to get anything put aside for!!!



WooHoo!!!!!


----------



## srauchbauer

DizNee Luver said:


> Day 13 Countdown Pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from our 2nd quick trip in April 2009.  We had breakfast at the Plaza Inn with Minnie & Friends to test the twins on how they would react to the characters.  For the most part, they did ok.....but towards the end of the meal it was nap time & they were done!!
> 
> 
> So I need to share a little story about my evening last night.  We went out to karaoke (which is my one outlet twice a month).  We had dinner & I got to sing quite a bit (small crowd).  In between songs I decided to get a keno ticket......I rarely play keno & when I do play I'm lucky to get a couple bucks off of a $5 ticket.  I played 8 numbers which consisted of the young kids ages, our anniversary, my birthday, birthyear & graduation year. So game 3 of 5 came up & I noticed I already had 3 numbers after a few numbers....so I started watching.  Here comes #4, then #5, then #6, then #7........as you can guess I was starting to freak out a bit.  Approx. 6 more #'s were called before the end of the game.  I didn't get the 8th # which is unfortunate because with the bonus it would have been worth almost $30,000!!!  So Mike & I grab a thing to look up what 7 of 8 was worth & I won............  $600!!!!!!   I was jumping up & down.......nice bonus for our trip that we've really struggled to get anything put aside for!!!



wow that is great always nice to have a surprise spending $$ for the trip.  I can't believe how quickly our trip is approaching.  Okay quick for me but probably really slow for you.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Congratulions Laurie!  That is awesome and just in the nick of time


----------



## nicholaseck

I finally finished your last TR's from last year.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2088835  I know, I know it took me this long to finish.  Make's me sad I didn't get to experience DL once last year.  Guess that's what I get for moving to the Willamette Valley before everyone else.  

*13 DAYS BEFORE WE LEAVE!!!*


----------



## kaoden39

Oh Laurie that is great!!  I am so pleased for you!!


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Laurie, that's fantastic!   Found money is always the best!  I hope you buy yourself something you would not have normally bought!


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> I finally finished your last TR's from last year.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2088835  I know, I know it took me this long to finish.  Make's me sad I didn't get to experience DL once last year.  Guess that's what I get for moving to the Willamette Valley before everyone else.
> 
> *13 DAYS BEFORE WE LEAVE!!!*



lol....you went back & read the report huh?  It was pretty lengthy with tons of info in it!!  I'm sorry you didn't get to go....but you get to go this time!!  



QueenDoOver said:


> Congratulions Laurie!  That is awesome and just in the nick of time





kaoden39 said:


> Oh Laurie that is great!!  I am so pleased for you!!





Belle Ella said:


>





GoofySon'sMom said:


> Laurie, that's fantastic!   Found money is always the best!  I hope you buy yourself something you would not have normally bought!



Thank you, thank you!!!!   I still can't believe it!!  Haven't bought anything for me, but did go spend money to get the kids clothes......which I wasn't going to do because I didn't have the money.  Now they won't look like rag-a-muffins!!!  Made sure they all had shorts & a couple shirts to get them to the parks....at which time, we'll buy shirts for the rest of the trip!   So I think we're pretty much set to go now!!


----------



## 50sjayne

$600. Fantastic! I thought I was doing good with the $200 disney rewards visa...lol. Your hair looks really good btw. I'll never be able to do any kind of pre--trippie. I'm always so taughtly strung before the trip. Have to go back and read-- but the found money caught my eye lol.


----------



## DizNee Luver

50sjayne said:


> $600. Fantastic! I thought I was doing good with the $200 disney rewards visa...lol. Your hair looks really good btw. I'll never be able to do any kind of pre--trippie. I'm always so taughtly strung before the trip. Have to go back and read-- but the found money caught my eye lol.



  Welcome!!!  Yes, the money is a great eye-catcher!!! 

Thanx on the hair compliment.....It was definitely a great decision!!!  So quick & easy!

  There's a lot of reading already in this one....... enjoy!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 12 Countdown Pic!!






Meet Goofy & my other son Goofy......  (Nick)


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> Day 12 Countdown Pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Goofy & my other son Goofy......  (Nick)



HA HA HA HA!


----------



## Belle Ella

Getting closer!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

As one GoofySon'sMom to another ... love the pic!


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> HA HA HA HA!





Belle Ella said:


> Getting closer!!





GoofySon'sMom said:


> As one GoofySon'sMom to another ... love the pic!



Goofy made the rounds with everyone at the table....but that was definitely my favorite one!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11 Countdown Pic!!






Derek in 2009

Addy got these gold sequined ears at the Character Warehouse on the day we moved from the DLH to the Tropicana.  We decided since we had to change hotels, that we would drive down to look around at the warehouse.  Sometimes they have a ton of good stuff....other times the pickings are thin.

We met back up with Tyler & Derek & for some reason Derek put the ears on.....lol  cute moment!!


----------



## srauchbauer

DizNee Luver said:


> Day 11 Countdown Pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derek in 2009
> 
> Addy got these gold sequined ears at the Character Warehouse on the day we moved from the DLH to the Tropicana.  We decided since we had to change hotels, that we would drive down to look around at the warehouse.  Sometimes they have a ton of good stuff....other times the pickings are thin.
> 
> We met back up with Tyler & Derek & for some reason Derek put the ears on.....lol  cute moment!!



boys will be boys


----------



## kaoden39

Oh the ears definitely work!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

srauchbauer said:


> boys will be boys





kaoden39 said:


> Oh the ears definitely work!!



I thought he pulled if off quite nicely........


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I thought he pulled if off quite nicely........



Well, obviously!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

10 Day Countdown Pic!!






Parade of Dreams......loved this parade & sad it's gone!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Wow! 10 days....it seems to be flying now!!! Love that picture, it is so cute! I would have loved to see that parade.

You almost get to do the single digit dance!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Wow! 10 days....it seems to be flying now!!! Love that picture, it is so cute! I would have loved to see that parade.
> 
> You almost get to do the single digit dance!!!!



I know.....I can't believe it!!! 


So I just put my twins on a bus (without us) to start their new specialized preschool.  We've never met the teacher or seen the building & we put them in a vehicle & sent them on their way......needless to say......I'm a bit freaked out & sad.  Mike is driving over to the school to make sure things go smoothly & meet with the teacher.....but sheesh....couldn't we have met her prior to sending our girls off alone???   Feels really weird being home & they're not here!!  They've been with me since they came home from the hospital......strange feeling!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Sending lots of hugs your way!   I can imagine how weird this must be!

Going to think good thoughts that the school is a good fit for you all!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Sending lots of hugs your way!   I can imagine how weird this must be!
> 
> Going to think good thoughts that the school is a good fit for you all!



Thanx Vicki!!!  I think it will be good for the girls & me....but really hard to let go those first few times!!


----------



## kaoden39

Oh Laurie.  I know that this will be good for all of you, and it will give you something that you desperately need and that is a little time to do things that you normally have.  And when summer is over and everyone is back inschool think of all that alone time.

Yay!!  For 10 days!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Oh Laurie.  I know that this will be good for all of you, and it will give you something that you desperately need and that is a little time to do things that you normally have.  And when summer is over and everyone is back inschool think of all that alone time.
> 
> Yay!!  For 10 days!!



I'm sure it's needed.....but it's been soooooo long since I had alone time....not sure what to do!!  I guess I'll figure it out this fall...lol

*+*+*10 days is so exciting!!!*+*+*


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm sure it's needed.....but it's been soooooo long since I had alone time....not sure what to do!!  I guess I'll figure it out this fall...lol
> 
> *+*+*10 days is so exciting!!!*+*+*



Yes, 10 days is wonderful!!  Tomorrow when you get up you will be in single digits!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So I sat down & went thru our lanyards & FP holders & have them all set up & ready for the trip!!!

From left to right:
Mike's, mine, Nick's, Tyler's, Derek's, Anthony's, Adaleah's, Betty's.  The twins have a FP holder for their tickets that will be with whom ever is in charge of the twins.  It can attach & detach to everyone else's lanyards.






Mike asked why I hadn't put the parkhoppers in them yet......I told him I think it best to keep them in their folder until we arrive.....just don't want to chance anything happening to them while traveling.  I can handle losing a lanyard....but not if there's a PH in it!!


----------



## kaoden39

Laurie shouldn't you be getting new lanyards through Disney travel?  Or are they not giving them anymore?  Or did you not go through Disney travel like I thought.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We'll get the Disney Travel ones.....but we never use them!!  I have a stock pile of them.  The one Betty will be using is the one on the far right & that's what they always look like.  They're really a wide lanyard with a heavy hook on them.  We'll pick up our free ones......sometimes I find other uses for them!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Oh Laurieeeeee! I don't know if I mentioned this to you or if you saw it in my thread, but it looks like I wont be working on the 4th!! I'll know for sure on Friday after I get off work.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Oh Laurieeeeee! I don't know if I mentioned this to you or if you saw it in my thread, but it looks like I wont be working on the 4th!! I'll know for sure on Friday after I get off work.



  Woo Hoo!!!!  That's great news!!!   Keep me updated!


----------



## koalagirl5

10 days?!  

I haven't been around for a while, but just caught up again on your TR. I'm getting as excited as if I were coming along.  Can't wait to see pics when you get back.


----------



## DizNee Luver

koalagirl5 said:


> 10 days?!
> 
> I haven't been around for a while, but just caught up again on your TR. I'm getting as excited as if I were coming along.  Can't wait to see pics when you get back.



Welcome Back!! 

It's so close now.....really feeling the excitement!!
I will definitely have a ton of pics, so do come back!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 9 Countdown Pic!!

 *SINGLE DIGITS BABY!!*


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Woohoo!!!!! 

How did your girls make out yesterday?


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Woohoo!!!!!
> 
> How did your girls make out yesterday?



I was wondering this as well ...

Great picture!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Woohoo!!!!!
> 
> How did your girls make out yesterday?





GoofySon'sMom said:


> I was wondering this as well ...
> 
> Great picture!



They were quite stressed out when we got them back.....very clingy, easily upset & they napped from 1pm to 5pm (we actually had to wake Shyann up).  We know this will stress them out until the get used to the routine.  My problem with starting it this month & not waiting until Sept.  is they will go 6 times & then we're gone on vacation.  The summer session will end while we're gone & they won't start back up until Sept.  So wouldn't it have been better just to wait & make the transition more consistant??  Just my thoughts on it.   They're off again this morning but won't have the help like I did yesterday when they get home.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

DizNee Luver said:


> They were quite stressed out when we got them back.....very clingy, easily upset & they napped from 1pm to 5pm (we actually had to wake Shyann up).  We know this will stress them out until the get used to the routine.  My problem with starting it this month & not waiting until Sept.  is they will go 6 times & then we're gone on vacation.  The summer session will end while we're gone & they won't start back up until Sept.  So wouldn't it have been better just to wait & make the transition more consistant??  Just my thoughts on it.   They're off again this morning but won't have the help like I did yesterday when they get home.



Is there a reason that they had to go now instead of waiting?   I am guessing there must be but I agree that it seems to make more sense to wait.


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Is there a reason that they had to go now instead of waiting?   I am guessing there must be but I agree that it seems to make more sense to wait.



It's just the way the Early Intervention schedule is.  They did the intensive learning program up to mid June & have been on break.....I think they wanted to get them started in the new program so in the fall, they'd be ready to go & have the routine down.  But there will be such a big break between sessions, that I really don't feel they will retain all that.  But I guess we'll wait & see.


----------



## heatherleigh

I finally got caught back up.  I can't wait to hear how the trip goes.  It sounds like you have everything planned out.  I need to start doing that.  We are leaving in 60 days, so I should probably get busy and make priority seating reservations.  

Glad to hear about the winnings.  My husband & I are going to LV for two nights next month, and I'm hoping to do the same.  We are also much lower on funds than I had intended on being this close to our vacation.


----------



## kaoden39

Yay for the single digits!!

I am sorry that the transition was tough in the girls.  I think in the long rum it is best for everyone.  It will be great for them when they get used to the new schedule.


----------



## DizNee Luver

heatherleigh said:


> I finally got caught back up.  I can't wait to hear how the trip goes.  It sounds like you have everything planned out.  I need to start doing that.  We are leaving in 60 days, so I should probably get busy and make priority seating reservations.
> 
> Glad to hear about the winnings.  My husband & I are going to LV for two nights next month, and I'm hoping to do the same.  We are also much lower on funds than I had intended on being this close to our vacation.



Welcome back!!  So you're going mid-September??  I wonder how busy that is with school going back?  I'd still make the PS's I wanted.

I've never been to Las Vegas but would love to go!!  I hope you have a great time & hit it big on a slot machine so you will have a worry free trip!!!!!




kaoden39 said:


> Yay for the single digits!!
> 
> I am sorry that the transition was tough in the girls.  I think in the long rum it is best for everyone.  It will be great for them when they get used to the new schedule.



The teacher just called me & said the Michayla didn't want to do anything yesterday but lay on the floor which made it hard.  Today she was a little more cooperative!!  Shyann was very stoic & quiet yesterday & today she started jabbering!!  So positives!!!  I also found out that the summer session was extended so the girls will go or a week after we get back from our trip.


----------



## kaoden39

Laurie it sounds like they are adjusting really well.  That is so good.  And the fact that they will still be going when you get back is a good thing.


----------



## nicholaseck

Hooray!!!  9 Days Left!  Give the kiddos my love.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Laurie it sounds like they are adjusting really well.  That is so good.  And the fact that they will still be going when you get back is a good thing.



I think so too!



nicholaseck said:


> Hooray!!!  9 Days Left!  Give the kiddos my love.



Will do!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 8 Countdown Pic!!

Are you enjoying yourself Anthony???






I'd say that was a yes!!! 

This was from 2005 while we were watching the Block Party Bash Parade.  Anthony got picked to do the dancing in the warm up & then picked again when the parade float made their stop!!  He had so much fun!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> Laurie it sounds like they are adjusting really well.  That is so good.  And the fact that they will still be going when you get back is a good thing.



This is good news ... and that they can go another week after the trip.  Hopefully will make the whole adjustment easier on everyone.



DizNee Luver said:


> Day 8 Countdown Pic!!
> 
> Are you enjoying yourself Anthony???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that was a yes!!!
> 
> This was from 2005 while we were watching the Block Party Bash Parade.  Anthony got picked to do the dancing in the warm up & then picked again when the parade float made their stop!!  He had so much fun!!



Absolutely love this pic!   Makes me smile!


----------



## kaoden39

Yay 8 days!!


----------



## nicholaseck

8 days!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Absolutely love this pic!   Makes me smile!



He was a cutie that trip!! 




kaoden39 said:


> Yay 8 days!!





nicholaseck said:


> 8 days!!!



I know.......so close now!!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7 Countdown Pic!!

Woo Hoo, we're at the one week mark before we take off on our road trip!!! 

Today's picture isn't from Disneyland but the costumes are Snow White & Captain Jack.  This was from Halloween last October!!
 "Parlay?"........






So it looks totally posed......but it wasn't!!  I asked the kids to stand together & do something......they did this all on their own & I thought it was hilarious!!


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> Day 7 Countdown Pic!!
> 
> Woo Hoo, we're at the one week mark before we take off on our road trip!!!
> 
> Today's picture isn't from Disneyland but the costumes are Snow White & Captain Jack.  This was from Halloween last October!!
> "Parlay?"........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks totally posed......but it wasn't!!  I asked the kids to stand together & do something......they did this all on their own & I thought it was hilarious!!



Anthony  looks possessed while "Baby Girl"  looks scared.  Love it!  7 Days!!!


----------



## nicholaseck

HAPPY 55th BIRTHDAY DISNEYLAND!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Disneyland....I can't believe how fast  has gone by.  You don't look 55....you still  !!   for giving us wonderful memories!!  We LVE you!!


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> Disneyland....I can't believe how fast  has gone by.  You don't look 55....you still  !!   for giving us wonderful memories!!  We LVE you!!



 <---Look's like a dancing 7-up logo!


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> <---Look's like a dancing 7-up logo!


----------



## kaoden39

Yay on 7 days!!


----------



## Kristi391

So because I had a day off today from my weekend part time job, I figured I would start reading your TR...several hours later I have gotten thru all of it!  

It was a fascinating read!  Your family is amazing!  I can't wait to read all about the trip when you get back!

Congratulations on winning the $600!! That is fantastic!  I won $500 back in June when the Hawks won the Stanley Cup in 6 games (Thank you Patrick Kane), so I know how exciting it is to win $$, esp when you don't expect to!

Glad to hear the twins are doing well with their EI program...that is so great that they will be able to go for a week when you get back from the trip!  I teach EBD kids and I know how tough transitions to new routines are!

So, just wanted to pop in and say hi!  Lucky you to be in the single digits...I l too in just 3 days!

Kristi


----------



## DizNee Luver

Kristi391 said:


> So because I had a day off today from my weekend part time job, I figured I would start reading your TR...several hours later I have gotten thru all of it!
> 
> It was a fascinating read!  Your family is amazing!  I can't wait to read all about the trip when you get back!
> 
> Congratulations on winning the $600!! That is fantastic!  I won $500 back in June when the Hawks won the Stanley Cup in 6 games (Thank you Patrick Kane), so I know how exciting it is to win $$, esp when you don't expect to!
> 
> Glad to hear the twins are doing well with their EI program...that is so great that they will be able to go for a week when you get back from the trip!  I teach EBD kids and I know how tough transitions to new routines are!
> 
> So, just wanted to pop in and say hi!  Lucky you to be in the single digits...I l too in just 3 days!
> 
> Kristi



 Welcome & thanx for reading!!
So your going in 3 days???   How exciting!!!

Please do stop by after we get back.....I give a pretty thorough trip report with tons of pics!!!  Last years trip netted over 1500 pictures in my report!!   What can I say....I'm a visual reader!! 

Have a great time on your trip!!


----------



## Kristi391

No, I will be in single digits in 3 days! 

I wish I were leavig in 3 day, but I guess I can wait the 12 if I Have to!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Kristi391 said:


> No, I will be in single digits in 3 days!
> 
> I wish I were leavig in 3 day, but I guess I can wait the 12 if I Have to!



OH!!   So what dates are you at Disneyland??  I'm guessing we're overlapping!!  Where are you staying??   We actually won't have our first day until Monday the 26th (which is 9 days from now) but we're leaving in 7 & I'm ready to be out of this house....even if it means being stuck in a van with 9 other people all day!!


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> OH!!   So what dates are you at Disneyland??  I'm guessing we're overlapping!!  Where are you staying??   We actually won't have our first day until Monday the 26th (which is 9 days from now) but we're leaving in 7 & I'm ready to be out of this house....even if it means being stuck in a van with 9 other people all day!!



Hey...I am not that bad!


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> Hey...I am not that bad!



Watch what you eat this week!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 6 Countdown Pic!!

THIS PICTURE'S FOR YOU VICKI!!! lol....... (I'll explain in a second.....)






In 2005, we decided to take in a baseball game.  We're all big sport fans & had never seen a professional game before.  We checked both the Dodgers & the Angels schedules.  The Dodgers would be at "home" during our visit but not the Angels.  Being a fan of Lasorta (miss the managers of old......) we decided the Dodgers game would be fun & we'd get to try to famous Dodger Dogs!!  When we got our tickets we found out there would be a autograph session prior to the game.  We arrive to find a HUGE tent set up with rows & rows of velvet roped aisles.  You start your way into the maze & when you reach close to the tent....you are directed to get in a certain line.  You don't know who's there & you don't get to chose who you see.  Anthony was pretty excited to be seeing anybody & getting his ball signed.  We get closer where we can see the sign & find out we're getting J.D. Drew's autograph.  (I was pretty excited cause he was one of the few players who I actually recognized).  In that game he hit a single & 2 homeruns!!!  We still have the ball!!
J.D. now plays for the *BOSTON REDSOX*

This is a pic after the game......it was hot that afternoon!!






We had a great time & would love to go to a game again...but will have to wait until the twins get a bit older.


----------



## kaoden39

Yay!!  Inside of a week now!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Yay!!  Inside of a week now!!



 Can't wait.....can't wait!!

The weather forecast for here is supposed to be low 70's for the week & possible showers for a few days.   YUCKO!!!  I'm so ready to get out of Oregon for a while!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Can't wait.....can't wait!!
> 
> The weather forecast for here is supposed to be low 70's for the week & possible showers for a few days.   YUCKO!!!  I'm so ready to get out of Oregon for a while!!



Now the 70's sounds really good to me.  The rain I can live without.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

DizNee Luver said:


> Day 6 Countdown Pic!!
> 
> THIS PICTURE'S FOR YOU VICKI!!! lol....... (I'll explain in a second.....)
> 
> .  We get closer where we can see the sign & find out we're getting J.D. Drew's autograph.  (I was pretty excited cause he was one of the few players who I actually recognized).  In that game he hit a single & 2 homeruns!!!  We still have the ball!!
> J.D. now plays for the *BOSTON REDSOX*



Yay!  Thank you so much for thinking of us and posting!  How very, very cool!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thought you might like that!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 5 Countdown Pic!!






One of the beautiful floral arrangements on the gas lamp poles down Main Street!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

That is lovely!


----------



## srauchbauer

DizNee Luver said:


> Day 5 Countdown Pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the beautiful floral arrangements on the gas lamp poles down Main Street!!



that is beautiful, makes me want to go and pick a bunch of flowers from the flower garden.  But I don't feel like sneezing all day.


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> That is lovely!





srauchbauer said:


> that is beautiful, makes me want to go and pick a bunch of flowers from the flower garden.  But I don't feel like sneezing all day.



Its the small details that make Disneyland so special & it amazes me on how many people miss it!!  If you want to just ride the rides....go somewhere else & leave Disneyland to the people who actually appreciate all the extra touches they put into everything!!  The flowers there are always soooooo beautiful!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yay for 5 days!!! So close now!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Yay for 5 days!!! So close now!



  I know!!  Woo Hoo!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

DizNee Luver said:


> Its the small details that make Disneyland so special & it amazes me on how many people miss it!!  If you want to just ride the rides....go somewhere else & leave Disneyland to the people who actually appreciate all the extra touches they put into everything!!  The flowers there are always soooooo beautiful!!



I feel the same way about WDW.    So many people don't know about the Rose Garden or Cinderella's fountain because they are too busy rushing to get to Space Mountain.   Disney is definitely a place to stop and literally smell the roses and take in all the details.

We have never really looked at the windows on Main Street.   That is one thing we are planning in DL as well as our (hopeful) return next year to the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## nicholaseck

Hooray 5 Days to go.  And two shifts left at the Cheesecake Factory before we go.


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> I feel the same way about WDW.    So many people don't know about the Rose Garden or Cinderella's fountain because they are too busy rushing to get to Space Mountain.   Disney is definitely a place to stop and literally smell the roses and take in all the details.
> 
> We have never really looked at the windows on Main Street.   That is one thing we are planning in DL as well as our (hopeful) return next year to the Magic Kingdom.



It's what makes Disney......Disney!!




nicholaseck said:


> Hooray 5 Days to go.  And two shifts left at the Cheesecake Factory before we go.


----------



## kaoden39

5 Days!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> 5 Days!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4 Countdown Pic!!

Nothing more beautiful than Sleeping Beauty's Castle first thing in the morning (before the rope gets dropped).........peaceful!






Got all the shopping done, most of the packing done.....but now on to the laundry  ....yuck!

Got my parkhopper bought so I could join the family for our Magic Morning.  I decided that since it's 5 for 3 I will use it 4 other times to get into the park so it's activated & use it to get extra FP's.  I'll go back out the gates & come in with my AP.  At least this way....I'll get a little more than the hour for $184!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Hey, look! You have your own people-less photo!!

 4 days to go!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Hey, look! You have your own people-less photo!!
> 
> 4 days to go!!



Nope....there's a maintenance/custodial guy in the picture!!  
_*But close enough for me!!! *_


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Love the picture and your new title.   I just said that to DS ... count the days:  4-3-2-1 ... not even all the fingers on one hand left!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Love the picture and your new title.   I just said that to DS ... count the days:  4-3-2-1 ... not even all the fingers on one hand left!



 I'm all giddy as we creep closer & closer!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Giddy does not even describe it for me!   This week just cannot go by quick enough.    Things are not good at work ... counting the hours, the minutes even!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Giddy does not even describe it for me!   This week just cannot go by quick enough.    Things are not good at work ... counting the hours, the minutes even!



Hang in there....we're almost there!!!


----------



## kaoden39

4 Days!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Call & confirm all 3 motel reservations~~~CHECK
Double check all travel package elements are accounted for~~~CHECK
Pick up snacks for the car~~~CHECK
Put a vacation hold on the newspaper~~~CHECK
Get someone to house sit & show her how to run everything~~~CHECK
Call & confirm van rental & get hours~~~CHECK
Charge all the batteries for the video camera~~~CHECK
Pack camera bag with 2 cameras, video camera, tapes, cords, batteries, chargers, tripod~~~CHECK
Pack small suitcase for our motel stop on way down~~~CHECK
Contact everyone that I might be seeing this trip~~~CHECK (minus 1....still waiting to hear back)
Have lanyards with FP holders ready~~~CHECK
Have big & small book with details & info complete & ready to go~~~CHECK
Pack toiletries bag/meds/first aid~~~CHECK (just need to throw in boys deodorant & Mike's razor Sat. morning)
Pack main suitcase~~~Almost complete....have to finish the laundry!

Anything I'm forgetting???


----------



## kaoden39

Suntan lotion?  Did you pack your suntan lotion?


----------



## disneydreamer74

So excited for you and your family!! Have a great trip!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Suntan lotion?  Did you pack your suntan lotion?



2 cans of spray sun screen & one tube for faces & ears~~~CHECK 




disneydreamer74 said:


> So excited for you and your family!! Have a great trip!!



Thank you.....I'm definitely ready to go!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> 2 cans of spray sun screen & one tube for faces & ears~~~CHECK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.....I'm definitely ready to go!!



Alrighty then!!


----------



## koalagirl5

DizNee Luver said:


> Day 4 Countdown Pic!!
> 
> Nothing more beautiful than Sleeping Beauty's Castle first thing in the morning (before the rope gets dropped).........peaceful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got all the shopping done, most of the packing done.....but now on to the laundry  ....yuck!
> 
> Got my parkhopper bought so I could join the family for our Magic Morning.  I decided that since it's 5 for 3 I will use it 4 other times to get into the park so it's activated & use it to get extra FP's.  I'll go back out the gates & come in with my AP.  At least this way....I'll get a little more than the hour for $184!!



Love this pic!

Yay for 4 days!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> Love this pic!
> 
> Yay for 4 days!!!!



Isn't it wonderful to see it without those lights that are up there now?


----------



## DizNee Luver

koalagirl5 said:


> Love this pic!
> 
> Yay for 4 days!!!!



Thanx.....I was really happy I had the opportunity to get this!!  I didn't realize the maintenance guy was there until I looked at the pic on the computer.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Isn't it wonderful to see it without those lights that are up there now?



What lights??


----------



## koalagirl5

kaoden39 said:


> Isn't it wonderful to see it without those lights that are up there now?



YES!!! I have the perfect pic of me and Alyssa in front of Walt and Mickey, castle in the background. Or, it would be perfect if those darn lights weren't so big and ugly.


----------



## koalagirl5

DizNee Luver said:


> What lights??



I think they're there for the Grad Nites? Not positive though.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3 Countdown Pic!!

This is Shyann in April 09 with Tigger at the Minnie & Friends breakfast.  Tigger was very concerned about Shy's reaction.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Oh my gosh, he actually looks concerned!   How sweet is that?

How did she react?   She seems Ok in the pic??


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Oh my gosh, he actually looks concerned!   How sweet is that?
> 
> How did she react?   She seems Ok in the pic??



Like this:






He really did seem concerned when she started crying....he patted her head & then tried to move further away from her.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Awwwwwwwwwwww ... not sure who I feel more upset for Shyann or Tigger!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww ... not sure who I feel more upset for Shyann or Tigger!



He was very good with her......I think at this point Shy was done & ready for nap.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

3 days!!! Woohoo!!! I bet everyone is restless and ready to get going! 

That is so cute that Tigger was so concerned. Hopefully she will have a different reaction this time around!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> 3 days!!! Woohoo!!! I bet everyone is restless and ready to get going!
> 
> That is so cute that Tigger was so concerned. Hopefully she will have a different reaction this time around!



We're sure hoping so.....the girls both seemed fascinated with Mickey....so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Cameo818

Had to come out of lurkdom to wish you and your family a spectacular trip!    Enjoy every moment!


----------



## kaoden39

Three days seems so close!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Cameo818 said:


> Had to come out of lurkdom to wish you and your family a spectacular trip!    Enjoy every moment!



Thank you so much for popping in & saying hello!!!




kaoden39 said:


> Three days seems so close!!



It does seem very close....keep getting my days of the week mixed up & adding confusion to the mix!! 

Got all the laundry done & the suitcases are packed & ready to go!!  Just a few last minute items to drop into the toiletries bag.  The challenge comes Friday evening when the rental van is here & I start playing tetris with all our stuff!!


----------



## kaoden39

I went visual with the Tetris and then started thinking about when the kids and I packed the van before our trip.  The trip home was totally different Scotty packed the van for that.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I went visual with the Tetris and then started thinking about when the kids and I packed the van before our trip.  The trip home was totally different Scotty packed the van for that.



  Men see things differently from us!  The biggest problem is we will have all the stuff we buy on top of what we went with!!  Could ship some things...but most of it will be clothing that we're wearing.......it WILL all make it home with us.....you just might not see any people in the van when we're done!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Men see things differently from us!  The biggest problem is we will have all the stuff we buy on top of what we went with!!  Could ship some things...but most of it will be clothing that we're wearing.......it WILL all make it home with us.....you just might not see any people in the van when we're done!!



If Scotty had packed it to begin with it would have been better for the trip down too.  But, we actually had less for the trip home, we took two cases of water and a cube of sodas.  The things we bought are never going to take up that bulky amount of space.


----------



## McNic

Also coming out of the shadows to wish you a great trip. I have really enjoyed your TR and I hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## Belle Ella

WOHOO!! It's almost time!! And I'll see you pretty soon too  Had to remind my boss to not schedule me again. Silly lady.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> If Scotty had packed it to begin with it would have been better for the trip down too.  But, we actually had less for the trip home, we took two cases of water and a cube of sodas.  The things we bought are never going to take up that bulky amount of space.



We debated about bringing those things with us...but decided to pay higher prices & get them once we've emptied out the van in the motel.



McNic said:


> Also coming out of the shadows to wish you a great trip. I have really enjoyed your TR and I hope you all have a wonderful time!



Thank you so much!!! I'm glad you said hello & come back to see the trip report with pics when we get back!!!




Belle Ella said:


> WOHOO!! It's almost time!! And I'll see you pretty soon too  Had to remind my boss to not schedule me again. Silly lady.



  Can't wait!!


----------



## kaoden39

I had originally planned to not get back in the van the whole time I was there.  We know how far that got.  That reminds me I need to give my trip report its ending.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I had originally planned to not get back in the van the whole time I was there.  We know how far that got.  That reminds me I need to give my trip report its ending.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 2 Countdown Pic!! 






Goofy's Kitchen March 09.  We had seen Baloo leave & we were finishing up our meal.  I asked the Character Manager if he would be coming back because Addy wanted to see him.  He said he'd be back in 15 mins. so we sssslllloooowwwwlllllyyyyy finished our breakfast.  Then we saw him come thru the door!!  He had about 3 tables before ours....so we got the kids ready & cleared their dishes so the autograph books would be out.

Baloo comes up & Addy runs out to him & starts singing the Bear Necessities!!  Baloo got on his knees & listened to her sing it & then gave her a huge hug!!  Everyone in our area was going awwww as she sang to him....  It really was very cute!!


----------



## kaoden39

I love that picture!!  I loved it last year and I love it still.

2 Days!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I love that picture!!  I loved it last year and I love it still.
> 
> 2 Days!!



Thanx!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'll always love that photo & story!

 2 days!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> I love that picture!!  I loved it last year and I love it still.
> 
> 2 Days!!





Belle Ella said:


> I'll always love that photo & story!
> 
> 2 days!!



I hadn't heard it before but absolutely love it!

As for the whole packing thing, we fly so it makes buying too much stuff an issue.   We actually had to buy an extra suitcase one year!   So I now pack our two medium suitcase with the two carryons inside.   Then we bring one carryon on the plane with us.    2 checked suitcases plus a carryon going out.   3 checked suitcases plus two carryons coming back.   Yes, I buy WAAAAAY to much stuff!


----------



## nicholaseck

*MY 2 DAYS LEFT COUNTDOWN PICTURE*






Photo taken by another Disney guest.  Found photo online and thought it was a good one.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> I'll always love that photo & story!
> 
> 2 days!!



It was so random for her to do it too.....she just broke out in song for him!!




GoofySon'sMom said:


> I hadn't heard it before but absolutely love it!
> 
> As for the whole packing thing, we fly so it makes buying too much stuff an issue.   We actually had to buy an extra suitcase one year!   So I now pack our two medium suitcase with the two carryons inside.   Then we bring one carryon on the plane with us.    2 checked suitcases plus a carryon going out.   3 checked suitcases plus two carryons coming back.   Yes, I buy WAAAAAY to much stuff!



If you buy stuff from the World of Disney store they can pack & ship it for you.....might be a way to go for some things!!




nicholaseck said:


> *MY 2 DAYS LEFT COUNTDOWN PICTURE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken by another Disney guest.  Found photo online and thought it was a good one.



That's really a good picture.......have to wonder if the ride broke down & they got the opportunity to take that picture (too centered & perfect to be done while the ride is moving)!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Such a cute picture and story with Addy and Baloo!!

The other picture on the other hand is a little scary!! I am still excited to go on that ride though, since it was closed for refurbs the one and only time I've ever been to DL.

Yay for 2 days!!! I would say 2 sleeps, but something tells me there won't be much sleeping going on!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Such a cute picture and story with Addy and Baloo!!
> 
> The other picture on the other hand is a little scary!! I am still excited to go on that ride though, since it was closed for refurbs the one and only time I've ever been to DL.
> 
> Yay for 2 days!!! I would say 2 sleeps, but something tells me there won't be much sleeping going on!



You go by so quick...you really don't get THAT good a look at the Yeti.....lol  It's a fun ride...but bumpy!!  Hopefully you'll get a chance to ride it!!!

2 sleeps......sleep....what's that??   I've been tossing & turning all week!!  I really need to get some sleep since I can't ever sleep in a vehicle!!


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> I hadn't heard it before but absolutely love it!
> 
> As for the whole packing thing, we fly so it makes buying too much stuff an issue.   We actually had to buy an extra suitcase one year!   So I now pack our two medium suitcase with the two carryons inside.   Then we bring one carryon on the plane with us.    2 checked suitcases plus a carryon going out.   3 checked suitcases plus two carryons coming back.   Yes, I buy WAAAAAY to much stuff!



You know while we where at Disneyland they were selling suitcases really cheap, it was a buy x amount of dollars and get these suitcase for x amount of dollars.  At the time I was like why buy suitcases at Disneyland?  And then it hit me.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> You know while we where at Disneyland they were selling suitcases really cheap, it was a buy x amount of dollars and get these suitcase for x amount of dollars.  At the time I was like why buy suitcases at Disneyland?  And then it hit me.



   Yep, that's me!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> You know while we where at Disneyland they were selling suitcases really cheap, it was a buy x amount of dollars and get these suitcase for x amount of dollars.  At the time I was like why buy suitcases at Disneyland?  And then it hit me.



Cool might have to do that!!  Mickey luggage....woo hoo!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Cool might have to do that!!  Mickey luggage....woo hoo!!



Look at the World of Disney and I believe the store right inside DCA they had them.  They were red with Mickey on them.  Not really large but cute.  I also might mention that the pin set is picked up in DCA at that store right on the left hand side when you come into DCA.  I think it is called Welcome to California or something like that.  It is DCA's version of the Emporium.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Look at the World of Disney and I believe the store right inside DCA they had them.  They were red with Mickey on them.  Not really large but cute.  I also might mention that the pin set is picked up in DCA at that store right on the left hand side when you come into DCA.  I think it is called Welcome to California or something like that.  It is DCA's version of the Emporium.



Coolio!!!


----------



## koalagirl5

Do me a favor and think of me as you pass Cottage Grove on the way through. Have fun!!!!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

koalagirl5 said:


> Do me a favor and think of me as you pass Cottage Grove on the way through. Have fun!!!!!!!



Will do....I'll give a big wave!!!!


----------



## nicholaseck

They are doing a new version of The Haunted Mansion movie.  This one is "supposed to be scarier and fun.  Will include the Hatbox Ghost."

Guillermo del Toro to remake Haunted Mansion


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> They are doing a new version of The Haunted Mansion movie.  This one is "supposed to be scarier and fun.  Will include the Hatbox Ghost."
> 
> Guillermo del Toro to remake Haunted Mansion



That should be good!!


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> That should be good!!



My same thought...I didn't like the Eddie Murphy one...Wasn't that good.


----------



## kaoden39

nicholaseck said:


> My same thought...I didn't like the Eddie Murphy one...Wasn't that good.



It was rather stupid and actually it fit more to the story of the WDW Haunted Mansion.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> It was rather stupid and actually it fit more to the story of the WDW Haunted Mansion.



It was pretty lame...not one of Disney's finer moments!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Tomorrow, Tomorrow!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Just *1* more day!!!!


----------



## Kristi391

I hope you have a great time!!! Can't wait to hear all about it when you return!!!

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Only one more day!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Tomorrow, Tomorrow!





DisneyStitch626 said:


> Just *1* more day!!!!





Kristi391 said:


> I hope you have a great time!!! Can't wait to hear all about it when you return!!!
> 
> Enjoy!!!!





kaoden39 said:


> Only one more day!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 1 Countdown Pic!!

Last day of our 2005 trip....we realized Anthony had not seen Woody yet (except for on a parade float).  Mike looked at the schedule & saw he had one more meet-n-greet near the Golden Horseshoe.  They took off to get there in time, when they arrived they didn't find him.  While they we're sitting on a bench, one of the CM's stopped to talk with them.  Mike explained that Anthony really loved Woody & hadn't seen him & this was our last day.  He also told her we were celebrating his upcoming adoption!!  She told them that Woody wouldn't be doing the last meet-n-greet because he needed to get over to DCA for the Block Party Bash parade.  She could tell Anthony was sad & she excused herself & went thru a CM door.  A few minutes later, she came back out with Jessie!!  Jessie signed Anthony's autograph book for both her & Woody.  Woody walked past and Jessie could also see Anthony was disappointed, so she grabbed Anthony's hand & chased after Woody.  She caught up to him & the escorts cleared everyone & they posed for a picture with Anthony.  As soon as Mike gave them the thumbs up on the pic....they took off to get to DCA, leaving everyone else behind.  Anthony was so happy & we couldn't thank the first CM enough for all she did.....she really made our son's dream come true!!


----------



## kaoden39

And that is the magic that Disney does that sets them apart from everyone else.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> And that is the magic that Disney does that sets them apart from everyone else.



That is exactly what I was just going to type.    How wonderful of all of those CM's!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> And that is the magic that Disney does that sets them apart from everyone else.





GoofySon'sMom said:


> That is exactly what I was just going to type.    How wonderful of all of those CM's!



 Aren't they wonderful!! Truly a dream trip for that little boy & for us because we were there to see it!!!


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> That is exactly what I was just going to type.    How wonderful of all of those CM's!



Great minds think alike!!



DizNee Luver said:


> Aren't they wonderful!! Truly a dream trip for that little boy & for us because we were there to see it!!!



I can only imagine.


----------



## disneydreamer74

Woohoo!! The long awaited night before the trip!! This is a guaranteed night of tossin and turnin for ne due to anticipation!! Have a wonderful and safe trip! pixie dust for your trip!


----------



## DizNee Luver

disneydreamer74 said:


> Woohoo!! The long awaited night before the trip!! This is a guaranteed night of tossin and turnin for ne due to anticipation!! Have a wonderful and safe trip! pixie dust for your trip!



Thank You So Much!!  The tossing & turning started almost a week ago but I'm sure tonight will be worse!!  Will try to update on here during our trip!!


----------



## srauchbauer

have a great trip and i want to see lots of pics


----------



## DizNee Luver

srauchbauer said:


> have a great trip and i want to see lots of pics



Thank you!!  Oh you will.......lots & LOTS of pics!!!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Bye Laurie!  Have a wonderful trip.  I have your number saved, and will look forward to hopefully getting together that one day of overlap that we have.

Safe travels to you all!

Tracey


----------



## DizNee Luver

QueenDoOver said:


> Bye Laurie!  Have a wonderful trip.  I have your number saved, and will look forward to hopefully getting together that one day of overlap that we have.
> 
> Safe travels to you all!
> 
> Tracey



Thanx Tracey!!  I hope we get to meet up as well!!  If you arrive on Sun the 1st....we'll also have Mon. the 2nd as well if Sunday doesn't work out.  Just text me or leave a msg on my voice mail.  

I hope your trip is *+*+*Magical*+*+* as well!!


----------



## kaoden39

Have a wonderful trip and see you at 9 at Jelly Belly!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Have a wonderful trip and see you at 9 at Jelly Belly!!



 Thanx Michele.......Jelly Belly will be a blast!!   See you on the 4th!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'll leave you with this picture......Good Night Everyone!!!!  Will try to update along the way & at Disneyland!!! 






*+*+*LVE You All*+*+*


----------



## heatherleigh

Very excited for you and your fam!  Be safe and have a great trip.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Safe travels, Laurie!   Hope to see you later this week!


----------



## kaoden39

Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## Zoemakes5

just subscribing to the thread..Zoe and I met up with Laurie and her crew and spent the whole day with them.  Had a GREAT time.  Hope to see them all again soon!


----------



## Belle Ella

I hope the drive home today wasn't too bad! I went through the shockingly few photos I took today and thought you might like this one!!






They kept me entertained during the tour! Had a great time seeing ya'll


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

That's a great picture!    I really enjoyed meeting them, Laurie & the rest of the family!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Zoemakes5 said:


> just subscribing to the thread..Zoe and I met up with Laurie and her crew and spent the whole day with them.  Had a GREAT time.  Hope to see them all again soon!



We had a blast with you both....I'm so glad you joined us....it made for a very special day!!



Belle Ella said:


> I hope the drive home today wasn't too bad! I went through the shockingly few photos I took today and thought you might like this one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They kept me entertained during the tour! Had a great time seeing ya'll



Thanx for the pic Jessica!!  I'm glad you joined us....just wish we all could have hung out after the tour & chatted more!!



GoofySon'sMom said:


> That's a great picture!    I really enjoyed meeting them, Laurie & the rest of the family!



It was wonderful meeting you & your family Vicki!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Hooray....time for a Trip Report!!  

Our trip started the morning of July 24th in Salem, Oregon.  We rented a 12 passenger van for the 10 of us.  I could tell when it arrived that getting 6 adults, 2 kids (1 booster seat) & 2 toddlers in infant car seats with all our luggage would be a task.  Thank goodness I'm good at Tetrus!!






















So here we are, all loaded up & ready to hit the road at 6:45am.










Our first stop would be in Medford to see some friends.  We stopped & met Judy Barr; who was the twins CASA & also John & Bylle McCulley who did respite for us but most importantly became good friends of our entire family.


















This is John with Anthony:





And this is Judy on the left & Bylle on the right:





The boys (Nick & Tyler) used to work in the mall.  Tyler went to catch up with a few co-workers.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here are a few more pics:


































We had a quick lunch in the food court at the mall & then loaded back up & headed south.  Here's the leaving Oregon sign:






Quickly followed by the Welcome to California Sign:






This one is at the Inspection Station:






Next up are pics of Mt Shasta (now keep in mind these were all taken from a moving vehicle....some came out quick nicely.....some have window glare) But not too shabby!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Next set of pics are of Shasta Lake & the kids napping:


















Got a couple (blurry) pics as we passed thru Sacramento of their water tower & then we stopped for dinner in Elk Creek at an A&W/KFC restaurant:


























We found Shyann's new favorite food:  Mashed Potatoes & Gravy.  We've never gotten her to eat these before....but something changed this trip & she couldn't get enough of them!!

After dinner it was back in the van & traveling on to Lathrop, which is just south of Stockton.  We stayed at the Hampton Inn & Suites.  We got 2 rooms.  We arrived in time to get checked in & then hit the pool & hot tub.


















I do have to say that the pool was a bit cool for my likings but the hot tub was just that......HOT!

The next post will have pics from inside the hotel.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Hampton Inn & Suites in Lathrop, CA.
This was easily accessible from I-5 & near a number of fast foods & gas stations.
The hotel was clean & comfortable & the staff was very helpful (especially when we couldn't find yogurt for Shyann at any of the convenience stores close by).
They have a pool & hot tub & provide towels for this.  I believe they had a workout area as well.
They offer free breakfast which included hot & cold cereal, fruit, yogurt, juices, waffles, biscuits & gravy, toast, bagels, coffee, tea, milk & a few other items.  No reason to leave hungry.

Here are the pics from the inside the hotel:













































































The kids had fun in the pool, while Betty & Mike relaxed in the hot tub.  Shyann loved being pulled around on the kickboards while Michayla loved sitting on the steps splashing up a storm.  It was a great way to end our first day!!

Tomorrow I will put up Day 2!!  Hope you enjoyed the first day!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Loving all the pictures so far! Looks like the road trip was a lot of fun! I love the pictures of that mountain!


----------



## kaoden39

Laurie it was great fun seeing you all yesterday and I enjoyed text messaging with you.  I love the pictures of my beautiful Mt Shasta.  

Here is Burney Falls and the campground.


----------



## Michelle2

Can't wait to read more!

Where is that Jelly Belly factory that you all took a tour of? Jelly Bellies are my favorite, I would love to see it if it is close to DL!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Loving all the pictures so far! Looks like the road trip was a lot of fun! I love the pictures of that mountain!



The road trip wasn't bad....we planned certain stops to see people....which helped......a lot!  Shasta is a beautiful area & we love having the pics of the mountain!! 



kaoden39 said:


> Laurie it was great fun seeing you all yesterday and I enjoyed text messaging with you.  I love the pictures of my beautiful Mt Shasta.
> 
> Here is Burney Falls and the campground.



It was sooooo much fun....just wish we could have all hung out longer.  It's fun getting texts from someone other than my kids & hubby......lol  I'll check out Burney Falls in a bit!



Michelle2 said:


> Can't wait to read more!
> 
> Where is that Jelly Belly factory that you all took a tour of? Jelly Bellies are my favorite, I would love to see it if it is close to DL!



The Jelly Belly Factory is in Fairfield, which is east of the bay area.  We live in Oregon, so it breaks up our trip nicely......but not close to DL if that's the only area you'll be at.


----------



## kaoden39

Michelle2 said:


> Can't wait to read more!
> 
> Where is that Jelly Belly factory that you all took a tour of? Jelly Bellies are my favorite, I would love to see it if it is close to DL!



We are 415 miles from Disneyland.  I wish we were closer.



DizNee Luver said:


> The road trip wasn't bad....we planned certain stops to see people....which helped......a lot!  Shasta is a beautiful area & we love having the pics of the mountain!!
> 
> 
> 
> It was sooooo much fun....just wish we could have all hung out longer.  It's fun getting texts from someone other than my kids & hubby......lol  I'll check out Burney Falls in a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> The Jelly Belly Factory is in Fairfield, which is east of the bay area.  We live in Oregon, so it breaks up our trip nicely......but not close to DL if that's the only area you'll be at.



I was thinking the same thing about the text messages.  It is usually a teenager or Scotty that I get a text message from.  It's a great way to communicate.  Sis Mike tell you that I sent you a text while you were gone?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Yes he did.....& you are correct....sometimes "I forget" my phone so I can hide.....lol


----------



## disneydreamer74

Hooray!! Glad you all made it back safely!! Hampton Inns have never let me down and the free breakfast is always an added plus!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Yes he did.....& you are correct....sometimes "I forget" my phone so I can hide.....lol



I need to learn to do that.  I got in the habit of always carrying it after I had this van that used top breakdown all the time.  After getting caught on highway 101 without a cellphone I will never do it again.


----------



## DizNee Luver

disneydreamer74 said:


> Hooray!! Glad you all made it back safely!! Hampton Inns have never let me down and the free breakfast is always an added plus!!



It was a very nice Hampton!!  Loved the bed & everyone was pleased with the free breakfast....more so here than at the Hilton we stayed at on the way home.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> It was a very nice Hampton!!  Loved the bed & everyone was pleased with the free breakfast....more so here than at the Hilton we stayed at on the way home.



I was gonna ask about that.  I guess they figure they don't need to do much out there because there isn't a lot of competition.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I was gonna ask about that.  I guess they figure they don't need to do much out there because there isn't a lot of competition.



The Hilton rooms were beautiful & roomy but the breakfast was lacking.....with no restaurants within walking distance....would have been nice for it to be a little more filling.


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx for the pic Jessica!!  I'm glad you joined us....just wish we all could have hung out after the tour & chatted more!!



A little bit of chit chat is better than no chit chat at all! It'll happen someday 



DizNee Luver said:


> Hooray....time for a Trip Report!!
> 
> Our trip started the morning of July 24th in Salem, Oregon.  We rented a 12 passenger van for the 10 of us.  I could tell when it arrived that getting 6 adults, 2 kids (1 booster seat) & 2 toddlers in infant car seats with all our luggage would be a task.  Thank goodness I'm good at Tetrus!!



Impressive job getting everyone to fit! Wanna know something funny? We own one of those 12 passenger vans. We've never been a family of more than 4  Someday it will become my dads pet project. He's going to gut it and convert it into _something_. Just can't tell you what. And I love the photos of Mt. Shasta. It brings back a lot of memories from when I was a (littler) kid.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> A little bit of chit chat is better than no chit chat at all! It'll happen someday
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive job getting everyone to fit! Wanna know something funny? We own one of those 12 passenger vans. We've never been a family of more than 4  Someday it will become my dads pet project. He's going to gut it and convert it into _something_. Just can't tell you what. And I love the photos of Mt. Shasta. It brings back a lot of memories from when I was a (littler) kid.



Agreed....not complaining about the time we all spent together....but those types of things always seem short & leave you wanting more.....lol

4 people in the 12 passenger van......how roomy!!
Mt Shasta was beautiful even in the middle of summer.....we usually cross over during March when there's still a ton of snow on it....but she was still pretty with snow!!


----------



## kaoden39

If I was going to put in a place to eat it would be out there.  There is a true need for it there.


----------



## kelmac284

Laurie I saw you mentioned this on FB so I thought I would subscribe to see all your pics.

We had a GREAT time yesterday meeting your family and of course Michelle and Jessica!!

Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## kaoden39

kelmac284 said:


> Laurie I saw you mentioned this on FB so I thought I would subscribe to see all your pics.
> 
> We had a GREAT time yesterday meeting your family and of course Michelle and Jessica!!
> 
> Can't wait to see more pics!!



It was nice meeting you too Kelly!!


----------



## Michelle2

DizNee Luver said:


> The Jelly Belly Factory is in Fairfield, which is east of the bay area.  We live in Oregon, so it breaks up our trip nicely......but not close to DL if that's the only area you'll be at.



Drats! Oh well, maybe someday I can make it there..


----------



## McNic

Welcome home! Loving the pics and the report! Can't wait for more!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> If I was going to put in a place to eat it would be out there.  There is a true need for it there.



We were surprised when we rolled up to the hotel that there wasn't a single place to eat on that street!!  We had to go in search of at 11pm.



kelmac284 said:


> Laurie I saw you mentioned this on FB so I thought I would subscribe to see all your pics.
> 
> We had a GREAT time yesterday meeting your family and of course Michelle and Jessica!!
> 
> Can't wait to see more pics!!



Sweet!  Glad you're joining in!!

It was a lot of fun getting everyone together!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Michelle2 said:


> Drats! Oh well, maybe someday I can make it there..



Its a short little tour, but you do get a few samples of Jelly Belly's.  We weren't really paying much attention since there was a group of us meeting in person for the first time......lol



McNic said:


> Welcome home! Loving the pics and the report! Can't wait for more!



Thank you!!  I'll try to put a new day up tomorrow!


----------



## srauchbauer

love the trip report for day one can't wait for day 2.  Now the fun part unpacking and laundry.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> We were surprised when we rolled up to the hotel that there wasn't a single place to eat on that street!!  We had to go in search of at 11pm.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!  Glad you're joining in!!
> 
> It was a lot of fun getting everyone together!




Had I thought of it I could have helped you with that by helping you set up where to go and how to get there.  I think when you live somewhere you just don't think of it.


----------



## kelmac284

Yeah Laurie I wish we had had more time to visit!!  Mom had to work that day so we unfortunately didn't have a lot of time but it was so great just finally getting to see everyone!!

I hope that you and michelle and Jessica can make it on one of the ladies trips in the future so we all have more time to visit.  That is my favorite part of those trips is the times we just sit around and talk.  That is what is nice about a lot of the meals that we have and there were times on the other trips that some of us just broke off and went to the cove bar or the bar at the grand cal and just sat around and had a cocktail and just chatted.  It was a really nice time to get to know eachother!! 

Can't wait to see your next day's pics!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

srauchbauer said:


> love the trip report for day one can't wait for day 2.  Now the fun part unpacking and laundry.



The laundry has been going since I got up yesterday & it continues today!!  (thank goodness I did 4 batches mid-trip....lol)



kaoden39 said:


> Had I thought of it I could have helped you with that by helping you set up where to go and how to get there.  I think when you live somewhere you just don't think of it.



The guy that checked us in told us how to get to the fast food one exit up....but usually you see restaurants with hotels....was just a bit surprised.



kelmac284 said:


> Yeah Laurie I wish we had had more time to visit!!  Mom had to work that day so we unfortunately didn't have a lot of time but it was so great just finally getting to see everyone!!
> 
> I hope that you and michelle and Jessica can make it on one of the ladies trips in the future so we all have more time to visit.  That is my favorite part of those trips is the times we just sit around and talk.  That is what is nice about a lot of the meals that we have and there were times on the other trips that some of us just broke off and went to the cove bar or the bar at the grand cal and just sat around and had a cocktail and just chatted.  It was a really nice time to get to know eachother!!
> 
> Can't wait to see your next day's pics!!



Talking is fun!!  I'm hoping to do one of the girl trips....I keep trying to plan to go but it just hasn't worked out yet!!
Because I had a lapse in memory....remind me what your mom's name is again (and give me the girls names so I get the spelling right)....thanx!


----------



## kelmac284

Mom's name is Rosemarie and my girls are Katy (the oldest) and Shelby.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Mom's name is Rosemarie and my girls are Katy (the oldest) and Shelby.



 Thanx Kelly!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 2.....also a travel day.  We woke up at 5:45am.....man that was early!!  Everyone headed downstairs for breakfast.  The Hampton had a large assortment of breakfast choices including:  Sausage Gravy & Biscuits, Country Potatoes, Waffles, Hot & Cold Cereal, Yogurt, Apples, Bananas, Oranges, Juice, Coffee, Tea & a few other things.










We were packed up & on the road again by 7:45am.  I decided to take photos along the way....otherwise it doesn't look like we did anything & I was bored....so it gave me something to do.  I love looking at all the different fields, orchards & hillsides....so here they are.  I even took a picture looking up thru one of the side windows to take a picture of the sky!


























The bottom of the Grapevine & Pyramid Lake:


























This is when we got to Santa Clarita.....There's Six Flags....we didn't stop even though I know Derek would have loved to (he's been there before & likes all those thrill rides).  










Next installment will be our lunch stop in Santa Clarita at the Farrell's Ice Cream Parlor!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

What a beautiful area!  Love that lake & those mountains!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I was very excited to be stopping at Farrell's Ice Cream Parlor.  I remember going to these in the Portland, OR area as a child.  They were always a lot of fun & since we were celebrating Betty's birthday & Derek's birthday (the next day)....we thought this would a fun way to celebrate!!

We arrived & realized the restaurant was tied into a Family Fun Center & not it's own building....not good!!  It really took away from the charm these restaurants used to have.  Here are some pics from the interior:






















































Here's some pics of the family....the twins sure were happy to be out of the car.....lol:


















Addy & Anthony got the Mini Corn Dog Meal & Grilled Cheese Meal:










Derek & Tyler shared the "Works" Pizza (minus the mushrooms):






Nick got the Louisville Slugger Slider Burgers with a side order of Waffle Fries (1 lb....was the side order):






Betty had the Philly Cheesesteak:






Mike had the Mushroom Swiss Burger & I had the All American Burger (I got mine with Sweet Potato Fries):


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> What a beautiful area!  Love that lake & those mountains!



There really are some pretty things to see along the way....but after hours & hours of the same type of landscape....it does get a bit tiring.


----------



## DizNee Luver

For birthdays, they'll bring out a big bass drum & beat it, run a siren & ring a bell to announce it's someone's birthday.  Both Derek & Betty had to get up during the announcement & then they got a birthday sundae.  (they both would have got one....but lunch wasn't sitting well with anyone...so they opted to share one with the entire family)






























Our lunch experience wasn't the best....the food was okay....but the service was horrible.  I think we had the worse waitress ever.  Betty had specifically requested UN-sweetened ice tea & was brought a highly sugared tea that was inedible.  She told the waitress who asked if she wanted a different glass of it & she said not if it would be the same.  She asked for a glass of water.  She never got it.  The manager stopped by our table to see how things were going & we mentioned it & she had it dealt with & personally delivered the water & the right iced tea.  She said, the waitress had brought the green tea by mistake.  
The wait for the food seemed like forever.  But not near as long as it was to get the birthday sundae/announcement & tab so we could leave.  I actually had to run down the waitress to remind her of the birthdays after we had waited for 20 mins.  After dessert, we started sending people out to the van....hoping this would excite the waitress to bring us our ticket so we could pay & leave.......it didn't work.  I finally told Betty to just go to the register & tell them to go hunt it down.

Not a great experience & definitely not what I remembered from my childhood or even early adulthood.  I missed the old restaurants with the huge candy section of stick candy, jaw breakers, etc & then walking in & being immersed in nostalgia.  It just didn't feel that way with the family fun center being opened to the restaurant.  The manager was nice but the waitress was the worse & really took away from our experience.  She was sooooo slow in getting us everything & hard to track down when we did need something. (this was not a big place, so this shouldn't have been a task).  The food quality was good & everyone seemed pleased with their food choices.  I didn't feel up to ice cream (which is their specialty)....so can't really comment on this.....but we left a bit disappointed).

We got back on the road & headed south to Anaheim.
Here are some more pics from the van:






















The traffic was pretty good until about Commerce where it thickened up with a few sharp braking incidents.  It thinned out again until the Norwalk Area where it was stop-n-go.  This still was a major improvement to our normal LA traffic experiences.

We pulled off to go the the Disney Character Warehouse to see if we could find any good buys.  We try to go once each trip.  Sometimes we find a ton of stuff & other trips we might find one or two things we like.  We figured since we had gone to DL last year that if they had shirts from 09, we would buy some. (usually they have shirts from the past year).......They didn't have any this time.....lol  Oh, well!!  I did find a great buy on a sweatsuit (pants/coat) for the twins.  $13.99/ea set!!! I was pleased with this deal!!










We headed back up Harbor Blvd to the Howard Johnson.  Next installment will be on the motel with pics!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

How disappointing!   That restaurant looked so fun and the food pretty tasty!   Bad service can certainly ruin a meal!

I totally forgot about the Disney warehouse!   Oh well ... again, I will say ... maybe next time!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Howard Johnson....also lovingly known as the HoJo.  It was everything that we'd read prior to booking.  We were very pleased with our stay here & would have no problem booking another stay here. We were in Building 1, 4th floor, rooms 1-401 & 1-403, premium Disney view.

Here's the outside:









































I didn't get a pic of the laundry room which was in our building in the basement.  It cost $1.25 to wash & $1.00 to dry......trust me....don't leave your stuff in the dryer the entire time allotted......gets the clothes VERY hot!

Here are the grounds.....very lovely:


























The Pool & Castaway Cove:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Oops, ran 3 pics too long last post.......














I never got over to the pool to use it but did get the kids to the water play area & toddler pool at Castaway Cove a few times.  Michayla would sit in the toddler pool & spin circles & put her face under the water.....scared me to death!!  Shyann liked the toddler pool & going down the mini water slide & playing with the water fountains.  They both loved it & melted down when we would leave.  Anthony & Addy had a blast doing the slides & when the bucket would dump on them.  A really neat area for kids of all ages.  I believe the older boys also played in this area a few times as well as take advantage of the hot tub.

Next installment will be the rooms & our view.  I also have dinner at Millie's & fireworks from the balcony of our room.  Might not get these done until tonight but will try to do sooner.


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> How disappointing!   That restaurant looked so fun and the food pretty tasty!   Bad service can certainly ruin a meal!
> 
> I totally forgot about the Disney warehouse!   Oh well ... again, I will say ... maybe next time!



The service definitely spoiled the meal.....but now we know...that is one we won't be going to again.  I believe there's another one in the LA area we might try next time.


----------



## Belle Ella

kelmac284 said:


> Mom's name is Rosemarie and my girls are Katy (the oldest) and Shelby.



Your girls were so much fun!! Someday I'd like to go on the Girls trip or just any trip wit multiple DIS'ers, lol. Someday. Someday. It wont be for a while though. Boo.

So glad you loved the HoJo Laurie!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Okay, was able to get back on before I need to leave, so here goes the next part of the HoJo.  Our rooms!!  We booked thru Disney Travel & had standard rooms but I had arranged prior to arrival to upgrade to the Premium Disney View rooms.  These also included a microwave (that we really ended up not using...usually we do)  The view from my room (corner room) had a pretty nice view of the fireworks, but the boys room, right next door had their view blocked by trees....if that had been our only room...I would have been a bit upset.....but no worries.....one balcony worked for us.

Our rooms had 2 queen beds that were very comfortable with lots of extra pillows.  A small round table with 2 chairs.  A tv, dresser that ran along the wall with a chair, small fridge, microwave, full-sized closet with iron & ironing board in it.  The bathroom had a tub/shower combo, sink & toilet.  We also had another sink outside of the bathroom.  My only complaint was our shower didn't work that great.  When you pull the knob to go to shower, half of the water went to the shower, while the other half still poured from the faucet.....so not great water pressure.  Glad I hacked off all my hair before going....otherwise, getting the soap out of it would have been a process.

We also had 2 portable cribs in our room (not the portable travel cribs that fold up....but actual small cribs)  We found the girls are a little big for them...but they managed.  Even with the 2 cribs in our room....we had plenty of room to move around.  We even kept the 2 strollers in our room folded up.

Our room had Mike & I, Betty & Addy & the twins, while the other room had the 3 older boys & Anthony.  This seemed to work out nicely for all of us (ok, maybe not so much for the older boys.....lol)

Room 1:





























Room 2:

























The view from the balcony:


























I enjoyed sitting out in the evenings & watching the World of Color lasers, water sprays & the fun wheel lighting up DCA, seeing some of the lasers & fireworks from Fantasmic & of course, the fireworks from the balcony.....well worth paying for the upgrade!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I had called Vacation Planning to surprise Derek & Betty with a Birthday Basket.  They deliver to the Good Neighbor Motels....so that was nice!!  The basket was waiting for them at check-in.  They won't put these up in the rooms, but will leave them at the front desk if not staying in one of the 3 resort hotels.  The basket was made up like a birthday cake with the base being chocolate bars, a small vinylmation box on the inside & birthday ears.  I believe it ran me in all around $66 (a little spendy but worth it for the surprise)


















After checking in, we went down to Castaway Cove & let the kids play for a couple hours.  Next thing we needed to do was find some dinner.  We decided to go & try Mimi's since so many people rave about this restaurant.  It was 7:30pm & the wait would have been almost an hour!!

So we decided to walk to Millie's which is in front of the Fairfield Inn.  













No line.....no waiting.  They even said, the automatic tip (large group) would be less than Mimi's.....lol  I think they charged us 15%.  I was a little worried since I really hadn't seen anything on this restaurant & we were seated immediately with a group of 10.  The service was great & quick.  The food was really, really good!!  It was a pleasant surprise!

Addy & Anthony had Dino Nuggets & Pizza:









Derek had the Flatbread Chicken Fajita Tacos:





Tyler had the Philly Cheesesteak:





Nick had the Taco Salad (love the shell made from avocado!):





Betty had the Steak Dinner:





Mike had the Lemon Piccata Chicken & I had the Lemon Piccata Tilapia:









Mike thought the Piccata sauce had too much lemon in it...but I thought it was perfect with the fish.

I think we ended up with 2 desserts: one was a chocolate cake & the other a peach pie that everyone shared:














These are from our walk back to the motel (they divide the 2 sides of traffic on Harbor Blvd.....very pretty at night when all lit up):


----------



## DizNee Luver

After dinner we got back to our rooms & got the twins to bed.  We watched the fireworks from our balcony.  As we waited, we noticed the Mickey FunWheel lighting up & then we saw lasers & occassionally we saw the water spray fountains!


















We also noticed we could see some of Fantasmic lasers, fireworks & flames:





Then the fireworks started!  This is the first time I've had a camera that would actually take decent pics of the fireworks!!  I'm so excited to finally get some!


















































































And so ends our day (July 25)......tomorrow I start the Disneyland Photos with Day one in the parks!!!!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

Subscribing!

I've only been to DL once and that was for a single day with a friend who was a CM.  We just hit a few major rides and that was it.  I'm planning on moving to the Phoenix, AZ area in the next couple years though, so I'm trying to get as much DL knowledge as possible since I'll be within a reasonable driving distance!

Looking forward to hearing about your time in the parks!


----------



## kelmac284

Afternoon everyone!!  

Ok I will admit I am a dummy and never learned how to multi quote and this old dog can't learn new tricks.  Several people have tried to tell me and I still can't get it LOL.  But anyway,

Michelle it was great to finally meet you after talking on here for so long and hopefully will get to see you more in the future either on a ladies trip or perhaps on another mini meet? 

Jessica it was also nice finally meeting you as well and thanks so much for the compliment on the girls.  They had a blast meeting everyone as well and I do hope that one day we ALL can make it to a ladies trip together.  I KNOW you guys would love it and we would all have such a blast together!!   And heck we are all pretty close so I still think maybe a day trip would be fun.  Maybe a longer one this time.  I know I know organizing one that everyone can actually make is the tough part lol but maybe we can do that in the fall or something.  It would be fun to have more time to visit!! 

And Laurie loving your report so far.  I know I should do more and I USED to do one every time I went on a trip on Mouseplanet but I just have gotten lazy in my old age LOL.  Esp when it comes to having to download all the pics to photobucket and then onto here.  I LOVE fb for that reason because it is just a onetime dowload and wa la they are there!  LOVING how detailed you are and really enjoying this!!

Can't wait for the next installment!!


----------



## APX

I have to say... that steak looked pretty small, but that baked potatoe = HUGE. Just the way I like it.  

Nice TR, i'm watching this one.


----------



## Michelle2

Thanks so much for the Hojo pics! We are staying here in a week for one night before moving into the Grand Californian for the rest of our stay....can't wait! I think my kids will LOVE the theme pool! I have always wanted to try this place out! (And the food looks delicious, thanks for being so thorough)


----------



## disneydreamer74

Great trip report and awesome  photos!!! I totally understand about the bad experience at the Ice cream shoppe. I feel 100% that bad service can completley ruin a dining experience. At least the food was good!
The hojo looks great! I keep saying I will stay there on one of my trips, but...I worry about the walk back and forth for naps and after a long day of walking (gulp!) How was the walk for you?

The last trip we tried Millie's and I have to say, it was a really cheap meal, but.....not good! None of us liked our meals Perhaps we just happened to eat there on an off day. Your meals looked really fresh and tasty..so, maybe I will have to give this place another chance!!
Thanks for sharing your trip with us!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

joyfulDisneytears said:


> Subscribing!
> 
> I've only been to DL once and that was for a single day with a friend who was a CM.  We just hit a few major rides and that was it.  I'm planning on moving to the Phoenix, AZ area in the next couple years though, so I'm trying to get as much DL knowledge as possible since I'll be within a reasonable driving distance!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your time in the parks!



Since you only got to experience a few things on your day trip.....you will be amazed at all the little things that make Disneyland so special.  I love all the details, the flowers, the castmembers, the little shops, the entertainment, fireworks, parades & then the rides.  The DIS is a great place to get all that info & watching trip reports for details & pics.  Thank you so stopping in on mine!!



kelmac284 said:


> Afternoon everyone!!
> 
> Ok I will admit I am a dummy and never learned how to multi quote and this old dog can't learn new tricks.  Several people have tried to tell me and I still can't get it LOL.  But anyway,
> 
> *Kelly it's very easy.....down by the quote button is a smaller button....click on the small one with quote marks on it for each person you are quoting....then on the last person, click on the small one & the quote one....& you've got it!!!*
> 
> Michelle it was great to finally meet you after talking on here for so long and hopefully will get to see you more in the future either on a ladies trip or perhaps on another mini meet?
> 
> Jessica it was also nice finally meeting you as well and thanks so much for the compliment on the girls.  They had a blast meeting everyone as well and I do hope that one day we ALL can make it to a ladies trip together.  I KNOW you guys would love it and we would all have such a blast together!!   And heck we are all pretty close so I still think maybe a day trip would be fun.  Maybe a longer one this time.  I know I know organizing one that everyone can actually make is the tough part lol but maybe we can do that in the fall or something.  It would be fun to have more time to visit!!
> 
> And Laurie loving your report so far.  I know I should do more and I USED to do one every time I went on a trip on Mouseplanet but I just have gotten lazy in my old age LOL.  Esp when it comes to having to download all the pics to photobucket and then onto here.  I LOVE fb for that reason because it is just a onetime dowload and wa la they are there!  LOVING how detailed you are and really enjoying this!!
> 
> Can't wait for the next installment!!



I love doing these reports......We take a ton of pics & this way I can share them with everyone!!!  Next installment will be tomorrow.



APX said:


> I have to say... that steak looked pretty small, but that baked potatoe = HUGE. Just the way I like it.
> 
> Nice TR, i'm watching this one.



My mother in law thought it was a good balance since our 3 yr old helped her eat the potato......lol    Thanx I hope you stick around for more!!



Michelle2 said:


> Thanks so much for the Hojo pics! We are staying here in a week for one night before moving into the Grand Californian for the rest of our stay....can't wait! I think my kids will LOVE the theme pool! I have always wanted to try this place out! (And the food looks delicious, thanks for being so thorough)



We really were impressed with the HoJo....next time...we'll plan a day off just so we can spend more time playing in Castaway Cove!!




disneydreamer74 said:


> Great trip report and awesome  photos!!! I totally understand about the bad experience at the Ice cream shoppe. I feel 100% that bad service can completley ruin a dining experience. At least the food was good!
> The hojo looks great! I keep saying I will stay there on one of my trips, but...I worry about the walk back and forth for naps and after a long day of walking (gulp!) How was the walk for you?
> 
> The last trip we tried Millie's and I have to say, it was a really cheap meal, but.....not good! None of us liked our meals Perhaps we just happened to eat there on an off day. Your meals looked really fresh and tasty..so, maybe I will have to give this place another chance!!
> Thanks for sharing your trip with us!!



We were concerned when there wasn't a bunch of people in there....but all the food was good.....really good.....so as you said, maybe an off day or maybe we hit on a rare good day?? 

The walk back & forth really wasn't that bad.  My mother-in-law used the ART & we pushed the strollers to & from a few times each day.  We walked along the Disneyland fence line & avoided the crowded sidewalks.  It was leisurely & nice.  Even at the end of a long day....I was able to do this walk with no problem (I have fibromyalgia).  I'd say it took us about 8 mins or so to walk it.


----------



## Belle Ella

Talk about a park view - you really did get to see the fireworks at night! I'd be so tempted to upgrade but I really know I shouldn't unless my cousin _and_ my friend come along. Although if my parents do we'll be staying at the GCH ... lol. Between that and the fact that building 1 means less walking on the trek back to the hotel every night. Right now we'll be in the building at the back. Not looking forward to that, but oh well.

Awesome photos!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Talk about a park view - you really did get to see the fireworks at night! I'd be so tempted to upgrade but I really know I shouldn't unless my cousin _and_ my friend come along. Although if my parents do we'll be staying at the GCH ... lol. Between that and the fact that building 1 means less walking on the trek back to the hotel every night. Right now we'll be in the building at the back. Not looking forward to that, but oh well.
> 
> Awesome photos!!



The upgrade really wasn't that much more.  I believe we paid $15/night +tax to upgrade each room......just food for thought!!

Thank you on the photo compliments!!  I was so excited to get fireworks pictures this time......I love the fireworks!!


----------



## kelmac284

LOL I know Laurie about the quoting thing I have had it explained so many times but for some reason I just can't get it to work.  I am SO not computer savvy!  

The Hojo does look really nice and that is actually where the gals stay on the ladies trip and they always get GREAT deals but mom and I have not stayed there because she has a REALLY bad knee.  On the first trip we stayed at the Desert Inn and this last one we stayed at PPH.  They do the first night Meet and Greet at one of the conference rooms and it is really nice.  I think I would really like to stay there if it were a bit closer but she just can't do the walk and we don't want to mess with waiting around for the shuttle.  

Plus we have gotten REALLY spoiled staying on property and it is going to be so hard going back to the good neighbors.  NOT that there is anything wrong with them and there are several of them that we have stayed at and enjoy but I have to say in Oct of 09 Shane and I and the girls got one of those really great discounted AP rates and stayed at the DLH and it was SO nice to have all the amenities of being right there.  The pool, the restaurants and being able to do the MM since I have an AP and normally wouldn't get to use it.  And then mom and I did PPH as I said for the ladies trip and this past trip we tried GCH.  Room wise I think that the good neighbors are JUST as nice if not better in some aspects because at least the standard rooms at some of the Disney hotels are VERY small, esp the Grand and I have had some very nice rooms at some of the others.  But having the closeness and all the other little perks was REALLY nice and like I said we got pretty spoiled but unless they have some killer deals I doubt we will be able to swing it in the future but hey it was fun while it lasted 

Can't wait for your next installment!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Monday, July 26 Day 3 of our trip & Day 1 for Disneyland!!  Also Derek's 21st Birthday!!

We were up early to get to the gates prior to opening.  The park opened at 8 & so I figured they would open the gates at 7:30 & do the rope drop at 8.....but they didn't open the gates until 7:45am.  Here are some pics on our walk over & the different things in the esplanade area between DL & DCA.










































































The crowds weren't too bad this morning:





The twins as we were waiting to be let thru the gates into Disneyland.





Addy & Anthony with Betty while we waited in line.





I'm not going to get too far into this report until I figure out why I'm missing Ty's pics on my CD.......Once I get them....I'll continue....otherwise I'll be repeating myself......but at least you got a little taste of Disneyland this morning!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> LOL I know Laurie about the quoting thing I have had it explained so many times but for some reason I just can't get it to work.  I am SO not computer savvy!
> 
> The Hojo does look really nice and that is actually where the gals stay on the ladies trip and they always get GREAT deals but mom and I have not stayed there because she has a REALLY bad knee.  On the first trip we stayed at the Desert Inn and this last one we stayed at PPH.  They do the first night Meet and Greet at one of the conference rooms and it is really nice.  I think I would really like to stay there if it were a bit closer but she just can't do the walk and we don't want to mess with waiting around for the shuttle.
> 
> Plus we have gotten REALLY spoiled staying on property and it is going to be so hard going back to the good neighbors.  NOT that there is anything wrong with them and there are several of them that we have stayed at and enjoy but I have to say in Oct of 09 Shane and I and the girls got one of those really great discounted AP rates and stayed at the DLH and it was SO nice to have all the amenities of being right there.  The pool, the restaurants and being able to do the MM since I have an AP and normally wouldn't get to use it.  And then mom and I did PPH as I said for the ladies trip and this past trip we tried GCH.  Room wise I think that the good neighbors are JUST as nice if not better in some aspects because at least the standard rooms at some of the Disney hotels are VERY small, esp the Grand and I have had some very nice rooms at some of the others.  But having the closeness and all the other little perks was REALLY nice and like I said we got pretty spoiled but unless they have some killer deals I doubt we will be able to swing it in the future but hey it was fun while it lasted
> 
> Can't wait for your next installment!!



Betty used the shuttle pretty much the whole time & one time she sat at DL for an hour because they were doing a shift change (driver).....it sucked because we never knew how soon she'd show up at the parks so we could meet her & start our day or how long it would take to get her back at the motel......I've never been that impressed with the ART system & avoid it as much as possible.

I loved staying on property but even with my AP we just can't afford it.  I priced out our trip for 9 nights, 2 rooms at the HoJo & at the Paradise Pier & to stay on property would have run us over $2000 more.  Just wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## kelmac284

Yeah when we used to go when the kids were little we stayed at the Embassy suites once and then at the Holiday Inn over on Manchester that has the suites and has the full breakfast.  That is a GREAT hotel esp for someone like you guys that have a large group.  You get a 2 room suite with a kitchen and a living room and they have FULL breakfast in the mornings that is included BUT it is a ways and you HAVE to take the stupid shuttle.

When the kids were small we did it but I waited a LONG time esp at night for that stupid thing and the worst part was I had the double stroller and I can't tell you HOW many times I would have people practically run me over trying to get in when I was FIRST in line but I was trying to get two sleeping babies AND my huge stroller into the van BY myself cuz mom and I went a few times without my dh.  He was in Iraq for 15 months and we took a few trips without him.  I couldn't believe how rude people were and would push through and it was bad enough to make two women possibly be last on the bus or have to NOT get a seat with two sleeping little ones and a huge stroller but a LOT of the time we were there first but they would push in front while we were trying to get on with the kids and the stroller.  It was ridiculous.  In fact we had the passes and one night people were so rude we just said screw it and went and got a cab.  I think that was the LAST time I stayed at that hotel.

It wasn't long after that that I learned that staying RIGHT across the street was SO much more convenient and as nice as it is to stay farther away and have the nicer rooms and full breakfast you really can't beat the advantage of being able to go back to your room so conveniently and NOT have to worry about using a shuttle or whatever.

And also like I said now that my mom has such a hard time walking the shorter the better.

She is getting to the point where I am trying to convince her to get one of those scooters because she has to sit and rest a LOT and can't stand or even sit on the ground for long periods of time.  So it is something we are going to have to consider.

And I TOTALLY get you on the disney hotels.  It would NOT be worth it esp for 2 rooms.

It is sometimes not worht it for ONE and it is DEF more expensive even WITH the discounts to stay there but the last few times my mom wanted to do it and she is one of those people that likes to spend a little more to have the "extras".  WE did it that one time but most of the time we can't afford it either.  If mom is paying she will usually splurge cuz that is how she is but I totally get you and if it is US paying we can't usually afford it either   We usually go the cheapest route possible so that we can afford more OTHER stuff!! 

But that one time in Oct the Disneyland hotel was really cheap and so we splurged for the onetime experience and it was SO fun although they gave us a crappy room but everything else was great.  The kids got to swim in the pool and Shane and I got to have a nice adult dinner at Hook's so it was really nice.  

But like I said esp with the ticket increases I don't even know if I am going to be able to renew my AP. 

A lot of things are going to change if they keep increasing their prices that's for sure!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Almost park time! I'm so excited!!

Kelly - BTW, while it's on my mind, the whole multi-quotes thing. I know it took me ages to figure it out (been on Proboards for about 5 years and I only leared how to do it earlier this year). I was making screen caps to help a friend figure out how to put images in her signature. I could do the same for multi-quotes if you'd like


----------



## kelmac284

Jess that sounds great but I don't even know what that means LOL.  I told you I was computer illiterate LOL.

I have had like 10 people try to explain it to me and I have tried to do it but it never seems to work when I try it.  

Like I said OOOOLD dogs! LOL


----------



## Belle Ella

kelmac284 said:


> Jess that sounds great but I don't even know what that means LOL.  I told you I was computer illiterate LOL.
> 
> I have had like 10 people try to explain it to me and I have tried to do it but it never seems to work when I try it.
> 
> Like I said OOOOLD dogs! LOL



Screencaps are awesome - just photos taken by the computer of what's on the screen so you can visually see step-by-step how to do it  Screen Captures!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Almost park time! I'm so excited!!



I know.....me too!!   Working on Ty's photos now!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> I know.....me too!!   Working on Ty's photos now!!



 I can't wait!!

BTW, Kelly, I posted a thread about multi-quoting with screen shots over on the Community Board (here) if you'd like to check it out. I hope that it helps! I didn't want to take up Laurie's TR with it


----------



## DizNee Luver

As I figured Ty & Nick had taken some photos on the way in.....so we're back tracking a bit.  These are from Tyler's camera.














































And these were Nick's pics on the way to the park:






















































Now I'm going to go thru the 2 different files & cd's & put the rest of the day into order before posting more.  Keep in mind we had 5 different cameras & over 4000 photos this trip!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Okay....how bout we cross thru the gates & start our day!!














These are the pictures in the left tunnel as you enter on to Main Street:


































The Disneyland Railroad:









Now we're gonna look back to the left of Main Street.  These were hung over the opening of the Disney Gallery & on a post:










This is the Great Moments with Lincoln (its in the building where the 50th memorabilia was held since 2005.






The light posts all decked out in red, white & blue.  Also the Disney Showcase store & building side:


















Next post will include more Train Station & the right side of Main Street!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Main Street Station for the Disneyland Railroad.














The Dedication Speech Plaque, Cannon & Popcorn Cart:


















City Hall & the Firehouse:














The fence where the Main Street Vehicles enter on to Main Street & the Vehicles (Omnibus, Fire Engine, Horse Drawn Carriage & Horseless Carriage):






















We actually got to watch them all come out......that was a first!!  

Next post will have more of Main Street, the Matterhorn & our first ride!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here we go with more Main Street.  At opening the Castmembers line Main Street wearing Mickey gloves & wave at you as you walk towards the castle.  I thought it was a nice touch.  By the way.....anyone notice the Celebration Balloons haven't been shown yet??  I loved these & the picture op......but they've been taken out!!

Here's the Emporium Store & the look up Main Street toward the castle.


















The Disneyland Firemen & Main Street Cinema CM:














Chef Oscar with the Carnation Cafe.....love this guy!!  We had to chuckle that after all these years working for Disneyland...he's starting to look a bit "animated" himself!!  You just want to squeeze him & take him home!!






Walking past Tomorrowland & heading towards the Matterhorn side to get into Fantasyland & passing by Pixie Hollow:






























Stopping for a few pics by the Alice in Wonderland ride (that was shut down due to issues with Cal-OSHA)....kinda missed not getting to ride this with the twins!!


















Tyler found this marker somewhere over by the Matterhorn & Alice in Wonderland ride.....I've never seen these before:























Ok, ran out of room to post pics....so the First Ride will be in the next installment!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So usually our first ride is Peter Pan....but since this was not a Magic Morning....we decided we would have to pick something else to be the first ride.  Betty let us know that during her trip with us in 2005....she didn't get to ride the teacups....so the Mad Tea Party teacups it was!!  The twins loved it & in fact Shyann cried when we had to get off.






























Ty likes doing self portraits:


















As we got off the Teacups, we got a picture of the whale for the Storybookland Canal Boats.






Our next ride would be Small World....these are the pics as we made our way up to it & the animal shaped topiaries that line the outside.






















































The next installment will have a few pics from inside Small World.


----------



## Michelle2

These are making me SO excited for our trip coming up in a week!! Thanks for all of the pictures!

I am very disappointed about Alice being closed as well. I was really looking forward to this ride.


----------



## kaoden39

I love it Laurie.  I am sad a about Alice and I hope they get it fixed and reopened, it is a legacy.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Michelle2 said:


> These are making me SO excited for our trip coming up in a week!! Thanks for all of the pictures!
> 
> I am very disappointed about Alice being closed as well. I was really looking forward to this ride.



Woo Hoo your trip is very close now!!  Glad you're liking the pics!!

Well at least I knew about the closure before we got there.....thanx DIS!!  But it was really weird not riding it this trip.



kaoden39 said:


> I love it Laurie.  I am sad a about Alice and I hope they get it fixed and reopened, it is a legacy.



Thanx Michele........I didn't get as far on this today......so many files I have to open & try to put in order.  I just got to the point....I needed a break.  I'll get back to it tomorrow!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Woo Hoo your trip is very close now!!  Glad you're liking the pics!!
> 
> Well at least I knew about the closure before we got there.....thanx DIS!!  But it was really weird not riding it this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Michele........I didn't get as far on this today......so many files I have to open & try to put in order.  I just got to the point....I needed a break.  I'll get back to it tomorrow!!



Relax, enjoy, have fun!!


----------



## kelmac284

Thanks so much Jess for the offer of all the help. I need all I can get!! 

Loving all the pics and the report for today!  I find myself keeping checking to see if you have more lol.  I am bad in that I just can't bring myself to do a big report and I certainly don't take NEARLY as many pics as you do.  This is really fun reliving it through you guys!!

Shane had to work today and so when he got home we had to run to sam's and my old printer has been dieing and I desperately needed one but like everything else I have been putting it off cuz I also need new tires for my car LOL.  But he said oh let's just get one cuz we found one tonight for 49 bucks but by the time we bought the ink and all our groceries our bill was close to 500 bucks.  EEK!  But we are back now and I just read your latest installment.

Loving it!!

Have fun tonight at Karoke!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

That wasn't a cheap trip to the store.......ouch!  But hooray for a new printer!!

I didn't get near as much done on my report today as planned, but I'm trying to organize 5 camera's pics into an order.....some days won't be too bad for doing but the first couple days are a mess!!

Will definitely have more tomorrow!!


----------



## kelmac284

Oh I know Laurie.  We go to Winco every week and get the basics, milk, bread, cereal and stuff to get us through until we make our bi-monthly BIG trip to Sam's to get all our staples and big stuff like meat, dog food, the big stuff!!  We usually spend about 50 to 70 bucks a week at Winco if we budget well but sometimes 100 if we have to buy meat in the meantime although I don't like to buy meat there much, prefer to buy it at sam's but sometimes we have to go more than 2 weeks in between and we run out.

But that is what happened this time.  We were supposed to go last week but Shane has had to work the last 3 saturdays in a row and before that I think it was something else I don't remember but it has been awhile since we have been and we were out of EVERYTHING.  And would you believe the printer was only 49 but the stupid ink was 70 bucks.  OUCH!!  But at least it is done.  I haven't been able to print ANYTHING for months and with NO printer it gets hard.  And now that school is starting we really needed one.  

Anyway loving your report and I am amazed you have the time and patience to go through and then post all those pics.  I'm loving it!! 

Can't wait for the next installment.

I prob won't be on much today because we are going to a friends for a birthday party but I will be anxious to see it when I get back!!


----------



## disneydreamer74

Great pics!! WOw!! I will miss ALice most likely as well. I love the themeing outside of the ride..they outdid themselves with that one! Seeing pics of IASW just got my DD3 sooo excited!!! It is her absolute favorite ride at DLR.  ME? I am partial to Peter Pan! Just love that it is kinda old school and hey...who doesnt want to fly??


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Oh I know Laurie.  We go to Winco every week and get the basics, milk, bread, cereal and stuff to get us through until we make our bi-monthly BIG trip to Sam's to get all our staples and big stuff like meat, dog food, the big stuff!!  We usually spend about 50 to 70 bucks a week at Winco if we budget well but sometimes 100 if we have to buy meat in the meantime although I don't like to buy meat there much, prefer to buy it at sam's but sometimes we have to go more than 2 weeks in between and we run out.
> 
> But that is what happened this time.  We were supposed to go last week but Shane has had to work the last 3 saturdays in a row and before that I think it was something else I don't remember but it has been awhile since we have been and we were out of EVERYTHING.  And would you believe the printer was only 49 but the stupid ink was 70 bucks.  OUCH!!  But at least it is done.  I haven't been able to print ANYTHING for months and with NO printer it gets hard.  And now that school is starting we really needed one.
> 
> Anyway loving your report and I am amazed you have the time and patience to go through and then post all those pics.  I'm loving it!!
> 
> Can't wait for the next installment.
> 
> I prob won't be on much today because we are going to a friends for a birthday party but I will be anxious to see it when I get back!!



We live directly behind a Winco......hate shopping there but do it anyways.

The inks for these printers can get quite costly!!  We tried to take that into account when picking out our new one earlier this year.

Have fun at the birthday party!!  



disneydreamer74 said:


> Great pics!! WOw!! I will miss ALice most likely as well. I love the themeing outside of the ride..they outdid themselves with that one! Seeing pics of IASW just got my DD3 sooo excited!!! It is her absolute favorite ride at DLR.  ME? I am partial to Peter Pan! Just love that it is kinda old school and hey...who doesnt want to fly??



The bathroom by Alice in Wonderland is also themed....playing cards for the doors!
Our 3 yr old twins loved Small World too!! They recognized the music & it's a long relaxing ride.
Love Peter Pan....it's usually our first ride but we didn't have a magic morning on our first day like usual.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Let's see.....when I last left you we were getting ready to enter Small World.  I didn't take any pics this time....decided to watch to see how Michayla & Shyann did.  They know the song when they hear it & was hoping they would not get stressed on the ride.  (they made it about half way thru last year before stressing out).  Ty started out taking a few pics in the entry but stopped & so most of these pics were taken by Nick!!






























Peter Pan & Tink are flying around above us (a little hard to see):





Alice & the White Rabbit:





Cinderella & a couple of the mice:










Pinocchio:














Aladdin & Jasmine:














The Hyena's from the Lion King?:














More Small World next post!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Back to Small World!














Ariel:










Nemo & Dory:





Lilo & Stitch:


















Woody & Jessie:














































And so ends our tour of Small World, please remain seated until your boat comes to a complete stop.  Thank you for riding!! 

Next installment will have the Matterhorn & a couple asst. Fantasyland pics!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here are a couple of the popcorn carts between Small World & the Matterhorn.  










My intention this trip was to get on the Matterhorn from the Tomorrowland side....but it wasn't open yet, only the Fantasyland side was open. We needed to split our group up to ride this:  Group one was Anthony & Derek, Addy & I.  I didn't take any pics during the ride & Derek videotaped but Tyler did snap a few pics as we were finishing our ride:


































The second group was Tyler & Nick, Mike & Betty.  Nick & Tyler took a few shots during the ride....most of them came out...a couple blurry (but I liked the effect so included it) & then he ended up with a few foot shots....lol:














































While the 2nd group was on the Matterhorn, Derek & I took the 4 little ones to ride the Carousel:





Next up will be one last photo op in Fantasyland, walking by the Finding Nemo subs & our Monorail trip to DTD.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Over by the Teacups is a free-standing cup for photos.....Here's Anthony & Addy hamming it up for the camera!!






We headed towards the Monorail, passing by Finding Nemo Subs.  I found this exit sign hilarious....because it's in the middle of the fence....wasn't even close to the area they line up for & no where near where you enter & exit the ride.......






One more popcorn cart in Tomorrowland:






We don't bother with this ride.....We did it once last year & that was plenty for the rest of our lives.  We lovingly calling Lame-o (instead of Nemo).














We waited for the Monorail & got a few shots:














Betty, Derek, Tyler, Nick & Shyann got to ride in the front with the "Pilot"...so these are pics from their experience & viewpoint.  Mike, Anthony, Addy, Michayla & I rode in the next car back. (they only allow 5 people in the front)






























































Just a side note:  This is still Day One in Disneyland & we're only up to 10am!!

Next installment will be Goofy's Kitchen for brunch!


----------



## kelmac284

Back from winco.  EEK another 100 bucks.  Man this was an expensive weekend and it wasn't even anything fun LOL.

I know what you mean about winco.  We always used to shop at Albertson's and then they changed to Save Mart and they got expensive and then Winco came and I WAY prefer even Save Mart as far as food quality and just the lay out of the store BUT I can't see spending the extra money just because the store looks preetier LOL.

Winco is so generic and wharehouse like but for things like canned goods, boxed goods, milk, butter, eggs etc.  But I don't like to buy much meat or ANY veggies there.  They just aren't good.  

Like I said we buy most of our bulk items at sam's but just go weekly to winco for the incidentals that we go through but I know what you mean about not liking it.

And yeah I get you on the printer.  I had my old one for over 10 years but I put 2 BRAND new expensive cartridges in thinking that was all that was wrong and it STILL didn't work.  That really bummed me out cuz those things are EXPENSIVE!  It wouldn't print color at ALL anymore and would BARELY print b&w but enough that I could get by till now.  I have been putting it off but when we saw this one last night we just bit the bullet but you are so right the ink is what kills you.  

Anyway love your latest installment and I can't wait to see the next one.  We aren't leaving for the party till 1 so maybe I can see a little more before I go!


----------



## DizNee Luver

cool beans!!  I need to go sort the next set of pics for Goofy's Kitchen.


----------



## DizNee Luver

After getting off the Monorail, we made our way towards the DL Hotel, passing by the Rainforest Cafe & ESPN Zone.






















Here's the Sorcerer Mickey Hat & DL Hotel:


























Sign for Goofy's Kitchen:






The beautiful flooring when you enter the lobby area by Goofy's Kitchen:






The free-standing Autopia car for photos in the lobby:










Pictures of the memorabilia in the lobby & halls of the main floor of the main building (where you check in & out):






































Next up will be more memorabilia & the twins meeting Pluto!


----------



## DizNee Luver

More DL Memorabilia:


























Tyler took some great pics of celebrities thru the years that were on the walls....Here are just a few of them:

Dale Evans & Roy Rogers:





Bob Hope:





Prince Ranier with Prince Albert & Princess Caroline:





Oscar Robertson (Basketball Star):





Ronald Reagan (Governor):





Clint Eastwood:





John Wayne:





Art Linkletter:





Shirley Jones & Jack Cassidy:





Shirley Temple Black:





President Richard Nixon:





Julie Andrews:





Steve McQueen:





Marlon Brando:





Rock Hudson:





It just amazes me that all these people walked & played in the same place I take my family.  Disneyland definitely has drawn people from all walks of life & for one day, we're all the same!

After checking in at Goofy's Kitchen, we go & have a family photo done with Pluto.  This is Shyann meeting Pluto:





This is Michayla meeting Pluto:





Pluto signing the kids autograph book:





Next up......more Goofy's Kitchen!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So let me start off & say that Goofy's Kitchen is a must every trip for our family & some trips we've gone twice (one brunch & one dinner)....so we wanted to start our trip with brunch here.  We were also celebrating Derek's 21st birthday.  Disney Dining knew about it as well as check-in & on our ticket for the waiter.

When we were shown to our table, the characters met at the buffet to dance, so Addy & Anthony joined them as we got the twins in their high chairs & everyone else situated.


















Let the *+*+*FOOD PORN*+*+* begin:






Pastries & Sweets:





















Pizzas:









Salads/Veggies:









Hot Dogs & Chicken Nuggets:





Hot Breakfast Foods:





















The Chef at the Omelet Station:





Mickey Waffles & French Toast:





Mickey Pancakes & Mac-n-Cheese:





More hot items--lunch choices:









Next up more Food!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

More Food Porn!!

Fresh Fruit:













The Chef for the Made-to-order Omelets again:





Breakfast Meats:





Derek loading up one of 3 plates he started with.....lol





The plates at our table:

















































So let me comment on the food this time.  We were a bit disappointed.  Anytime we've gone, the food was kept full & fresh.  We noticed a number of holes as we looked around.  The pancakes, waffles & french toast wasn't warm & had been sitting there for a while.  The sausage was tough to cut into & the scrambled eggs were soupy.  The only highlight was the made-to-order omelets....at least you know it was fresh & hot.  The service wasn't the best & Derek's birthday was totally ignored.....no mention, no nothing.  We were pretty surprised by that....as usually they make a huge deal about birthdays....no matter the age!

Next up will be the characters & our not so great interaction with them.


----------



## Sherry E

I've been following along the whole time (loving all the TR photos, by the way), but decided to pop in now because Goofy's is one of my areas of expertise/interest!  (I love Mt. Shasta, too!  I have not been past there since my last Oregon trip, years ago!)

This latest GK experience may not have been as great as your usual ones - but the food looks fantastic in the photos and it is actually making me hungry and anxious to get back there!  Also, from all the photos it appears the characters were having great fun with the kids!

I've been there on days when birthdays were, for some reason, overlooked.  I've been there on days when the food was excellent but the service was not as great, or the service was great but the food wasn't as good.  It happens every so often.  Every now and then there is an off day for all places, I guess!

Anyway, I am looking forward to the rest of the TR - again, your pictures are detailed and fantastic!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sorry this experience with GK wasn't as great. But man is it making me wish I could go now, lol. I never did the brunch though so I get a little giggle out of hot dogs being served with breakfast foods!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Sorry this experience with GK wasn't as great. But man is it making me wish I could go now, lol. I never did the brunch though so I get a little giggle out of hot dogs being served with breakfast foods!



That food does look absolutely amazing in Laurie's photos!  The brunch has all the same stuff as breakfast (same price, too) - but there are different items that come out seasonally, so what's served in Fall for breakfast/brunch may not be what's there in Summer or Winter for breakfast/brunch.  There are many of the same things, but some things differ by season.

I must say, though, that Laurie's is one of several not-so-great Goofy's reviews lately.  Most of them have involved dinner, however, but there has been a wave of bad reviews lately.  When I was there in December, it was, frankly, one of my best experiences at Goofy's - the food was delicious and the characters were great.  BUT, I am wondering if there have been new chefs or CM's/staff hired recently that have caused a decrease in quality of food and service?

It won't stop me from going there again, but I have certainly noticed that people have been complaining about GK lately.  And then, by the same token, another person might post and say their experience was wonderful - so you just never know!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I've been following along the whole time (loving all the TR photos, by the way), but decided to pop in now because Goofy's is one of my areas of expertise/interest!  (I love Mt. Shasta, too!  I have not been past there since my last Oregon trip, years ago!)
> 
> This latest GK experience may not have been as great as your usual ones - but the food looks fantastic in the photos and it is actually making me hungry and anxious to get back there!  Also, from all the photos it appears the characters were having great fun with the kids!
> 
> I've been there on days when birthdays were, for some reason, overlooked.  I've been there on days when the food was excellent but the service was not as great, or the service was great but the food wasn't as good.  It happens every so often.  Every now and then there is an off day for all places, I guess!
> 
> Anyway, I am looking forward to the rest of the TR - again, your pictures are detailed and fantastic!!



You know me Sherry....I love Goofy's Kitchen...but if this had been my first experience there....I would not return.  It pretty much was blah from beginning to end with an occassional highlight.  Pluto was very good with the twins when we did the photo & Chip was the best!!  Very playful & making it a point to see all 4 small kids & a couple of the adult kids.  This is kinda what we've come to expect when here.  The food looked great, but temps were off & some of it was almost inedible.  We left a ton of food on our plates when we left.

Thanx for the compliment on the pics!



Belle Ella said:


> Sorry this experience with GK wasn't as great. But man is it making me wish I could go now, lol. I never did the brunch though so I get a little giggle out of hot dogs being served with breakfast foods!



I know the first time we went I was amazed to find hot dogs & mac-n-cheese along with pizzas & breakfast items.  The choices are endless & usually very good.



Sherry E said:


> That food does look absolutely amazing in Laurie's photos!  The brunch has all the same stuff as breakfast (same price, too) - but there are different items that come out seasonally, so what's served in Fall for breakfast/brunch may not be what's there in Summer or Winter for breakfast/brunch.  There are many of the same things, but some things differ by season.
> 
> I must say, though, that Laurie's is one of several not-so-great Goofy's reviews lately.  Most of them have involved dinner, however, but there has been a wave of bad reviews lately.  When I was there in December, it was, frankly, one of my best experiences at Goofy's - the food was delicious and the characters were great.  BUT, I am wondering if there have been new chefs or CM's/staff hired recently that have caused a decrease in quality of food and service?
> 
> It won't stop me from going there again, but I have certainly noticed that people have been complaining about GK lately.  And then, by the same token, another person might post and say their experience was wonderful - so you just never know!



The CM's didn't seem as "happy" as normal, didn't interact with us & getting Goofy & Baloo to slow down to do so with the kids was painful.

Working on the next post!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The first character to visit our table was Chip.  You will find that you see Chip & Dale at almost every character meal & meet-n-greets in the parks....so not always super thrilled to see them.....but super glad we got one of them this morning!!  Chip checked in with all 4 kids & even played with Tyler & Nick.  He actually slowed down enough to get pics.  We did realize when he left our table we had forgotten about the autograph book.....so luckily where we were seated we would be able to catch him as he walked back by.


























EXTREME CLOSE-UP!!!














Nick was showing Addy how to take a picture:





This was the outcome.....not too bad!


















Goofy came by & really rushed thru....it was hard to get any pictures....he paused for brief seconds & then took off.....again the autograph book got missed.













Nick caught Chip as he passed by to do the autograph book:










Caught Goofy as he passed by as well.....we even asked if we could get a few pics:

















More next post.


----------



## Sherry E

I know, Laurie - if a diehard GK fan such as yourself could come away so disappointed on every level, there was definitely something amiss that day!  And it's such a lot of money to spend to not get the experience you are used to having.

I recall going to Goofy's one day in 2007 and there were no characters there at all.  I literally think they were all in a meeting - no joke.  Not even Goofy was there - and he is the chef!  So I thought to myself, "Gee, if this had been my first-ever visit here, I would be seriously disappointed," even though the food was good.  It didn't seem like "a character meal."

I recall a wave of bad GK reviews on the DIS for about a month or two last year...to the point where I was concerned when I returned to GK in December because I was afraid it would be bad.  Fortunately, it was far from bad, so I don't know if those other DIS-ers just had different tastes and expectations than what I have, or if they went when the staff and chefs were bad and I just happened to get there when everything was good.

But it does have me wondering, in this terrible economy when so many folks are out of work, if DLR has been hiring people that are not necessarily great chefs or cut out for their happy CM roles, and thus, the quality of food and service is going down in some places.  It seems like a reasonable theory.  What do you think?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I know, Laurie - if a diehard GK fan such as yourself could come away so disappointed on every level, there was definitely something amiss that day!  And it's such a lot of money to spend to not get the experience you are used to having.
> 
> I recall going to Goofy's one day in 2007 and there were no characters there at all.  I literally think they were all in a meeting - no joke.  Not even Goofy was there - and he is the chef!  So I thought to myself, "Gee, if this had been my first-ever visit here, I would be seriously disappointed," even though the food was good.  It didn't seem like "a character meal."
> 
> I recall a wave of bad GK reviews on the DIS for about a month or two last year...to the point where I was concerned when I returned to GK in December because I was afraid it would be bad.  Fortunately, it was far from bad, so I don't know if those other DIS-ers just had different tastes and expectations than what I have, or if they went when the staff and chefs were bad and I just happened to get there when everything was good.
> 
> But it does have me wondering, in this terrible economy when so many folks are out of work, if DLR has been hiring people that are not necessarily great chefs or cut out for their happy CM roles, and thus, the quality of food and service is going down in some places.  It seems like a reasonable theory.  What do you think?



I'll get into this more in my report....but we were a bit disappointed in a number of things this trip.....not sure if Disney is "slipping" or there was something else in the air during our trip.  I did notice picketing a few times & wonder if that has something to do with our experience.  Keep following & I'll explain myself.


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

DizNee Luver said:


> The first character to visit our table was Chip.  You will find that you see Chip & Dale at almost every character meal & meet-n-greets in the parks....so not always super thrilled to see them.....but super glad we got one of them this morning!!  Chip checked in with all 4 kids & even played with Tyler & Nick.  He actually slowed down enough to get pics.  We did realize when he left our table we had forgotten about the autograph book.....so luckily where we were seated we would be able to catch him as he walked back by.



Say it ain't so!  I love Chip & Dale, hehe.  They always seem so animated and interact a lot.  My very first ever character meal was back in '96 at Epcot and Chip & Dale were there...with me being a big fan of Rescue Rangers when I was little, I was ecstatic.  I still love them!   DBF was super annoyed with me out our last WDW trip because the very first thing I saw when we walked into MK on our first day was Chip & Dale posing for pictures, so of course I *had* to stop.  No beelines to the rides for me! 

I'm sorry your meal wasn't as fun as you'd hoped.  That really stinks that they didn't even acknowledge the birthday.  I read through your last TR the other day and comparing the pictures of the food then with now, there was definitely something lacking.  (I am all about the food porn...so hungry right now... )  I hope the rest of your meals went better.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Time to bang the pots with Goofy & friends:



















Baloo came to our table after I had left the restaurant with Michayla.  She was starting to stress out & was also ready for nap.  Mike said he almost had to tackle Baloo to stop & see the kids.














We all left Goofy's Kitchen wondering what happened.  This is usually such a fun meal & this time it at times seemed painful.  The characters & cast members just didn't seem like they wanted to be there & it was obvious in the lack of smiles & service.  The food was sub-par when it's usually  quite good.  So not sure what happened.  These character meals are a lot of money & to leave dissatisfied is a total let-down.

_*6 ADULTS, 2 CHILD w/TAX & TIP= $262.25  I have a Premium AP & received a 15% disc, saving us $31.79  (paid $230.46)*_

The kids stopped at the Autopia car again:













A couple more pics of the flooring in the entry:









The big boys ran upstairs & saw a ton of artwork.....I wish I would have known this was up there.....I would have loved to seen it in person!!

















































More next post.


----------



## DizNee Luver

joyfulDisneytears said:


> Say it ain't so!  I love Chip & Dale, hehe.  They always seem so animated and interact a lot.  My very first ever character meal was back in '96 at Epcot and Chip & Dale were there...with me being a big fan of Rescue Rangers when I was little, I was ecstatic.  I still love them!   DBF was super annoyed with me out our last WDW trip because the very first thing I saw when we walked into MK on our first day was Chip & Dale posing for pictures, so of course I *had* to stop.  No beelines to the rides for me!
> 
> I'm sorry your meal wasn't as fun as you'd hoped.  That really stinks that they didn't even acknowledge the birthday.  I read through your last TR the other day and comparing the pictures of the food then with now, there was definitely something lacking.  (I am all about the food porn...so hungry right now... )  I hope the rest of your meals went better.



Don't get me wrong....I love Chip & Dale....but Disneyland seems to throw them down your throat......lol  They're everywhere!!  You can see them more than any other characters.  But are you ready for this........NO STUFFED CHIP & DALE'S OR T-SHIRTS!!!!!  My son Derek has a friend that loves them & he had the hardest time finding stuff for her.  You can get pins & big lanyard badges but good luck finding anything else.  We asked at all the stores, including World of Disney & no one carries anything.  Pretty sad!


----------



## Sherry E

Do they still have the ToonTown artwork and the "stretching room" portraits from the Haunted Mansion upstairs at the DLH?  Those used to be there in the '90s, but I haven't checked the upstairs section of DLH recently.  I think I have photos somewhere in my TR.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The rest of the artwork upstairs.


















































The boys were looking down on the rest of the family waiting in the lobby.


















When we left the DL Hotel, we walked back thru Downtown Disney.  Betty was hoping to ride the Monorail back into the park, but it was down.  So we took a slow stroll, window shopping as we made our way back to the gates of Disneyland.

This time we entered thru the left gates & the boys got these:


































Hey we've finally made it to 11:30am!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Do they still have the ToonTown artwork and the "stretching room" portraits from the Haunted Mansion upstairs at the DLH?  Those used to be there in the '90s, but I haven't checked the upstairs section of DLH recently.  I think I have photos somewhere in my TR.



I didn't see any pics of that & I'm pretty sure if the boys had seen it...they would have taken pictures of it.  So not sure they got in the right area or they've replaced it with what the boys got pics of.


----------



## DizNee Luver

After making it back into Disneyland, Mike & I took the twins to City Hall to get their Guest Assistance Card.  We waited inside (had to take the ramp into building) while we had Tyler, Derek & Addy & Anthony wait in line.  Tyler would be turning in his Give a Day voucher for FP's and you & up to 5 people in your party get them....all have to be in attendance....so we figured we had it covered this way.  We got the twins GAC's & then the CM helping us with the FP's had to go get a supervisor to help him & she asked how many people we had in our party & I told her 10.....so she gave us 10 sets of 6 FP tickets to turn in for the actual FP's at the Guided Tours Building!!  I was stoked she gave us all those FP's but it sure would have been nice not to have to go stand in yet another line....lol

While we were taking care of "paperwork".....Nick & Betty captured some pictures on Main Street.  Three different trains stopped at the Main Street station:














They were able to see the Disneyland Band performing around the Flag Pole & also got pics of the horse-drawn carriage & Omnibus:






























After we got all the cards & FP's dealt with, Tyler & Mike took the twins back to the motel for the afternoon for naps & playtime.  The rest of us decided to go ride Pirates of the Caribbean together.










The railing with Walt & Roy Disney's initials above the POTC also known as the Dream Suite now.














I got off the ride & realized I had sat in mud in my BRAND NEW WHITE CAPRIS!!!!!  They never did come totally clean....total bummer....this was the first time I had worn them!

Next ride was Big Thunder Mt RR.....my favorite ride.  We used our FP's & went on our way....not realizing that Betty had never riden this before!   Let's just put it this way......OOPS!!  She at least could laugh it off as something she could mark off her bucket list!










Since she needed a little time for her tummy to settle, Derek took her to the Golden Horseshoe to relax in a cool building while I went on a water run.  Nick took the kids to the Haunted Mansion during this time.


















Next up Billy Hill & the Hillbilles!!


----------



## nicholaseck

DizNee Luver said:


> The Hyena's from the Lion King?:



They are the hyena's from the Jungle Cruise.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So during our time in the Golden Horseshoe, we lucked out...timing wise to catch a show by Billy Hill & the Hillbillies!  These guys are a hoot!!  We were sitting upstairs on the left side but I found my new camera did pretty well in getting some pics.






































































After the show Betty was feeling a bit better.  Nick & the kids met back up with us & I let Derek & Nick go do their own thing.  Betty & I took Addy & Anthony up to Coke Corner.  I couldn't remember exactly what time the Musical Chairs with Alice & the Mad Hatter started but wanted to give it a shot.  We got up there about 2:15 & found a table on the main level with a good view of the piano but most importantly.....in the shade!!  The piano player walked by & I asked him if they would be playing today & he said they usually do at 2:30pm but he says sometimes it gets cancelled but he's never in on that.  So we figured we'd stick around to see.
The piano player noticed it was Betty's birthday & one other person sitting in that area, so he sang Happy Birthday to the both of them.










While we were waiting....Aladdin walked by!!





Next post will have Musical Chairs!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

nicholaseck said:


> They are the hyena's from the Jungle Cruise.



I kinda figured they were.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here comes Alice, the Mad Hatter & the Queen of Hearts to play Musical Chairs with the kids.  As soon as I saw them, I sent Anthony & Addy up to ask if they could play.  The did seem to limit how many kids could play.....but since my two were up there before they started...they both got to play!!






















Alice was so cute & playful with the kids.  She was very helpful to Addy who didn't really understand how to play.


























































About half way into the game, Addy fell, which also made her the one with out a chair...so she was out but Alice & the Mad Hatter were so concerned that she might be hurt that getting out didn't bug her.  






More musical chairs next post!


----------



## kaoden39

I love your trip report but then you knew that.  I have such a terrible time keeping the boys names straight.  I have to laugh.  I am sad to see how disappointing Goofy's Kitchen has been.  I hope they correct it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Continuing on with the Musical Chairs game:

Addy up by the piano...didn't have a joke to tell so the Mad Hatter told her one....she didn't get it.....lol













Back to the game:

















Down to Anthony & one other boy......the characters kept stealing chairs, winding them thru the tables, putting out a lot of chairs, etc to keep them on their toes.  Pretty funny to watch!





















Alice, The Mad Hatter & the Queen of Hearts discussing who should be the winner.





The big Announcement..........They BOTH WON!!!









The boys finding out what their prize is.........they get to put all the chairs away.......lol!!!!









When everything is put back to normal, the characters sign autographs & do pictures with the kids.





Love this photo since they got 3 characters at once!!





This was so much fun to go to & the kids talked about it all trip.  Try to schedule this one in if you have young kids.  It's held at Coke Corner, up by the hub, daily at 2:30pm.

I think that's all I'm gonna do today......still have the 2nd half of the day to sort thru.  Tomorrow I'll bring you meeting a fellow DISer TR writer, dinner at the Rainforest Cafe, a few rides & a change to the beloved Tigger Tails!!


----------



## APX

Nice to say i'm reading/watching this. 

Good stuff!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I love your trip report but then you knew that.  I have such a terrible time keeping the boys names straight.  I have to laugh.  I am sad to see how disappointing Goofy's Kitchen has been.  I hope they correct it.



Nick-Dark blonde with glasses
Tyler-Very short red hair with glasses
Derek-Dark blonde, no glasses 

There will be a test later..... 

I hope what ever was the issue at Goofy's Kitchen gets fixed as well.....pretty bad!


----------



## DizNee Luver

APX said:


> Nice to say i'm reading/watching this.
> 
> Good stuff!



Thank you very much!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Nick-Dark blonde with glasses
> Tyler-Very short red hair with glasses
> Derek-Dark blonde, no glasses
> 
> There will be a test later.....
> 
> I hope what ever was the issue at Goofy's Kitchen gets fixed as well.....pretty bad!



Okay....I think I have it....No I don't.  Well, maybe I am better than I was before Nick is the one who is on the thread and was in white at Jelly Belly and was on stroller duty.  Right?

That Alice looks so young, and Alice should look young.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Okay....I think I have it....No I don't.  Well, maybe I am better than I was before Nick is the one who is on the thread and was in white at Jelly Belly and was on stroller duty.  Right?
> 
> That Alice looks so young, and Alice should look young.



Yes, he had a white shirt on......in the group pic he's dead center in the back.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Yes, he had a white shirt on......in the group pic he's dead center in the back.



Okay, I have a lock on Nick.  Now I am better, it just makes it easier to connect with everybody on the trip.


----------



## koalagirl5

I'm fully enjoying your report so far.  With all those pictures, I feel like I was there with you. It's almost a stalker-like feeling. 



DizNee Luver said:


> Don't get me wrong....I love Chip & Dale....but Disneyland seems to throw them down your throat......lol  They're everywhere!!  You can see them more than any other characters.  But are you ready for this........*NO STUFFED CHIP & DALE'S OR T-SHIRTS!!!!!  *My son Derek has a friend that loves them & he had the hardest time finding stuff for her.  You can get pins & big lanyard badges but good luck finding anything else.  We asked at all the stores, including World of Disney & no one carries anything.  Pretty sad!



Don't I know it! That's all my mom wanted from there as a souvenir, and I had to settle on getting her a coffee cup that had just about every character on it. You have to search for Chip and Dale on it.  I also grabbed a small bag of the Chip and Dale pretzels for her. She doesn't eat pretzels, but at least she got something with the chipmunks on them


----------



## DizNee Luver

koalagirl5 said:


> I'm fully enjoying your report so far.  With all those pictures, I feel like I was there with you. It's almost a stalker-like feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't I know it! That's all my mom wanted from there as a souvenir, and I had to settle on getting her a coffee cup that had just about every character on it. You have to search for Chip and Dale on it.  I also grabbed a small bag of the Chip and Dale pretzels for her. She doesn't eat pretzels, but at least she got something with the chipmunks on them



It's weird huh?  You would think that one of the specialty shops would have had them!!  I really didn't think that would be the hard request to fill....I figured finding Bashful from the 7 dwarfs would be the task.....but I found a very cute statue!  Go figure!


----------



## Michelle2

So sorry that Goofy's Kitchen was a disappointment. I think we will have no problem saving the money and skipping it this trip. We were going to try and keep food costs down anyways. We have 6 in our group, so usually its a chunk of change for us too.

LOVE all the pics! Making me SO excited!


----------



## kelmac284

Hey Laurie, loved the latest installment that I missed while at our party!

So sorry to hear that Goofy's was a dissapointment.  Doesn't surprise me though.  We very rarely do character meals anymore because A we have done most of them already and B the girls are to the age now that they aren't as into them and we would rather save the money.  They usually always do one on the girls trips although I don't think they officially did one last trip.  Not the whole group.  We did Storytellers our first year and it was fun but not many characters and then they didn't have an official one on the list this last one but then at the last minute a group did surf's up and some of us were supposed to go to Steakhouse 55 and at the last minute it got changed to Goofy's.

I have eaten at Goofy's prob 3 or 4 times and can honestly say I don't remember ever having a bad meal and the characters have always been pretty good but I HAVE had bad meals at some of the restaurants foodwise and I can see about the character interactions.  I am so sorry that yours wasn't up to par and esp when you pay all that money.  I mean you were not there simply to eat and you are paying a hefty premium FOR those characters so you expect to get what you paid for!  

Loving all the new pics and anxious to see more!!


----------



## srauchbauer

loving the TR the pics are getting the entire family excited about disney we are about 10 weeks out.  As everyone else i am sorry to hear the Goofy's was a disappoint - I hope this is a rare occurance since we are all looking forward to having brunch there on are visit.  Keep the pics coming we are enjoying them alot.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Michelle2 said:


> So sorry that Goofy's Kitchen was a disappointment. I think we will have no problem saving the money and skipping it this trip. We were going to try and keep food costs down anyways. We have 6 in our group, so usually its a chunk of change for us too.
> 
> LOVE all the pics! Making me SO excited!



I'm sorry Goofy's was a disappointment too since it's one of our favorites!!  Hopefully things will turn around!!



kelmac284 said:


> Hey Laurie, loved the latest installment that I missed while at our party!
> 
> So sorry to hear that Goofy's was a dissapointment.  Doesn't surprise me though.  We very rarely do character meals anymore because A we have done most of them already and B the girls are to the age now that they aren't as into them and we would rather save the money.  They usually always do one on the girls trips although I don't think they officially did one last trip.  Not the whole group.  We did Storytellers our first year and it was fun but not many characters and then they didn't have an official one on the list this last one but then at the last minute a group did surf's up and some of us were supposed to go to Steakhouse 55 and at the last minute it got changed to Goofy's.
> 
> I have eaten at Goofy's prob 3 or 4 times and can honestly say I don't remember ever having a bad meal and the characters have always been pretty good but I HAVE had bad meals at some of the restaurants foodwise and I can see about the character interactions.  I am so sorry that yours wasn't up to par and esp when you pay all that money.  I mean you were not there simply to eat and you are paying a hefty premium FOR those characters so you expect to get what you paid for!
> 
> Loving all the new pics and anxious to see more!!



We'd never had an issue with Goofy's.  We've always seen a number of characters in the morning & our only complain prior to this trip was one of the dinners we only saw 4 characters in the restaurant & 1 at the photo op.  This time we saw 3 inside & 1 at photo op.  I had always seen 7-8 characters everytime we had gone.....so when we only got 5 total.....I just figured it was a slow night.  This time the whole thing seemed off.



srauchbauer said:


> loving the TR the pics are getting the entire family excited about disney we are about 10 weeks out.  As everyone else i am sorry to hear the Goofy's was a disappoint - I hope this is a rare occurance since we are all looking forward to having brunch there on are visit.  Keep the pics coming we are enjoying them alot.



I hope so too.....I'll be interested to see how things go for you!!  It's always been the place we look forward to as well......so I really hope things are better.....much better when you get there!!


----------



## Sherry E

I've gotten 5 characters at Goofy's (including the one at the entrance) a few times!  I guess it never bothered me because it meant that I could actually eat and not have to stop every minute to take a photo (which is what it used to be like in the old, old days of Goofy's - in the early '90s)!

Laurie - I think you had the perfect storm of misfires at Goofy's Kitchen on the day you went!  It sounds like your usual experience there might be slightly different from mine, so seeing fewer characters along with the lack of birthday attention, the less than stellar food and the lackluster service, was not what you are used to at all, as you said (whereas it might have been okay for me).  I think everything combined together made it one big disaster!  

Hopefully whatever it is that was the cause of the downward turn in the Goofy's food and service quality when you were there will be fixed.  I'm still thinking - new staff.  That would explain a lot.

Anyway, the Alice-Mad Hatter-Queen photos are darling!!

I'm thinking maybe the Haunted Mansion stretching room portraits and the ToonTown art were either in a different section of the DLH (still upstairs, though) or have been taken down and replaced with something else.  I must investigate next time I am there!  I have to see if I can even remember where they used to be in the DLH to be able to track them!  That art (like in the photos you posted) is another nice touch to the DLH that really gives it that magical Disney touch!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I've gotten 5 characters at Goofy's (including the one at the entrance) a few times!  I guess it never bothered me because it meant that I could actually eat and not have to stop every minute to take a photo (which is what it used to be like in the old, old days of Goofy's - in the early '90s)!
> 
> Laurie - I think you had the perfect storm of misfires at Goofy's Kitchen on the day you went!  It sounds like your usual experience there might be slightly different from mine, so seeing fewer characters along with the lack of birthday attention, the less than stellar food and the lackluster service, was not what you are used to at all, as you said (whereas it might have been okay for me).  I think everything combined together made it one big disaster!
> 
> Hopefully whatever it is that was the cause of the downward turn in the Goofy's food and service quality when you were there will be fixed.  I'm still thinking - new staff.  That would explain a lot.
> 
> Anyway, the Alice-Mad Hatter-Queen photos are darling!!
> 
> I'm thinking maybe the Haunted Mansion stretching room portraits and the ToonTown art were either in a different section of the DLH (still upstairs, though) or have been taken down and replaced with something else.  I must investigate next time I am there!  I have to see if I can even remember where they used to be in the DLH to be able to track them!  That art (like in the photos you posted) is another nice touch to the DLH that really gives it that magical Disney touch!



I know that was not the norm for Goofy's & am hoping, like you said....things will get better!! It could have just been one of those BAD Mondays....but with a group our size....that was a lot of money to leave feeling the way we did.  I have not given up on it.....I will go back!!

We loved the Musical Chairs game.....it was fun for the kids to participate & fun for me to watch!!

We love looking at all the memorabilia & artwork at the DLH!!  I wish I had more time to do so.....this trip seemed like we left with out accomplishing much of anything.  A very weird feeling!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I know that was not the norm for Goofy's & am hoping, like you said....things will get better!! It could have just been one of those BAD Mondays....but with a group our size....that was a lot of money to leave feeling the way we did.  I have not given up on it.....I will go back!!
> 
> We loved the Musical Chairs game.....it was fun for the kids to participate & fun for me to watch!!
> 
> We love looking at all the memorabilia & artwork at the DLH!!  I wish I had more time to do so.....this trip seemed like we left with out accomplishing much of anything.  A very weird feeling!!



I used to think it was only the short DLR trips - like the 2-day visits, perhaps - that left me feeling like I had not even accomplished 50% of what I wanted to do.  I always told myself that if I had a longer trip of X number of days, I would be able to get it all done.  But I hear back from other people who went for several days or more - and they didn't get it all done, either!  

I am beginning to think that is all part of the dreaded DSE - Disney Snowball Effect.  No matter how much we do (and from your detailed photos, which are fabulous, it looks like you did a lot) or how long we stay, we will still leave DLR with the knowledge that we didn't accomplish everything on our "lists."  I think DLR pumps a chemical into the air that we breathe in so that as soon as we leave we are thinking, "I have to get back there soon to do [fill in the blank] because I didn't get it done last time!"

I sometimes forget all the little hidden gems around the DLH.  In the last decade I have either stayed at the PPH, the GCH or just gone home at the end of the night.  And when we go to Goofy's, we usually just go there and leave without wandering around the DLH.  So it's been a long time since I have been to that upstairs portrait area or seen the cool memorabilia/souvenir wall, or even the bronze statues in the lobby.  There used to be so many other restaurants and shops at the DLH (pre-Downtown Disney and Grand Californian construction) - it was really a great place to hang out for the day.  Of course, they got rid of a whole chunk of the DLH but many of the gems are still around.

I am saddened that the waterfalls and koi ponds are due to be removed from the DLH - those have always been things that, I think, are real highlights of that property and give it a kind of lush, tropical feel.


Anyway - looking forward to more of the TR and more pictures!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After the Musical Chairs we headed back up Main Street & found a shady spot near the Guided Tours Office to wait for Mike, Tyler & the twins to come back to the park.  When they got there, we headed out to go towards DTD.  Tyler went to DCA to catch up with his brothers.  He snapped a few pics of the Green Army Men in Paradise Pier:










The rest of us made our way thru DTD towards the House of Blues.  I was going to have my first DIS meet-up with GoofySon'sMom that I had conversed back & forth with on the trip report thread.  We found our trip was at the same time & tried to schedule a few minutes to meet in person.  They were finishing lunch & we were headed to the Rainforest Cafe for an early dinner....so we figured this would work out best.  We waited out by the fountains in front of the HoB & let the kids play in the water.














Pretty soon, I see her & her son coming out.....hard to miss with their Boston Red Sox shirts on.....lol!!  It was great meeting her in person & found it funny that we ended up comparing notes on Goofy's Kitchen (they didn't have a good experience either).  We got a couple pics together (the 2 hubby's were on camera duty...lol):









This is her son Andrew, Vicki, Anthony, Me holding Michayla & Adaleah.

I hadn't seen the 3 older boys come by yet....so we decided to head towards the Rainforest Cafe to wait for them there.  Vicki & her family joined us so we could chat a bit longer.  The boys showed up & Vicki was able to meet Nick who she also had chatted with on the TR thread.  We said our goodbyes & headed in to check-in for our dinner.

The outside of the RFC:














Some of the inside decor of the restaurant:


















































We were seated on the first floor in one of the semi-private corners.  It's kinda like going into a cave.....lol  This actually was better for Michayla who was already stressing out.  We were able to bring her stroller in if she needed to "escape".  Which she did about half way thru our time here.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I used to think it was only the short DLR trips - like the 2-day visits, perhaps - that left me feeling like I had not even accomplished 50% of what I wanted to do.  I always told myself that if I had a longer trip of X number of days, I would be able to get it all done.  But I hear back from other people who went for several days or more - and they didn't get it all done, either!
> 
> I am beginning to think that is all part of the dreaded DSE - Disney Snowball Effect.  No matter how much we do (and from your detailed photos, which are fabulous, it looks like you did a lot) or how long we stay, we will still leave DLR with the knowledge that we didn't accomplish everything on our "lists."  I think DLR pumps a chemical into the air that we breathe in so that as soon as we leave we are thinking, "I have to get back there soon to do [fill in the blank] because I didn't get it done last time!"
> 
> I sometimes forget all the little hidden gems around the DLH.  In the last decade I have either stayed at the PPH, the GCH or just gone home at the end of the night.  And when we go to Goofy's, we usually just go there and leave without wandering around the DLH.  So it's been a long time since I have been to that upstairs portrait area or seen the cool memorabilia/souvenir wall, or even the bronze statues in the lobby.  There used to be so many other restaurants and shops at the DLH (pre-Downtown Disney and Grand Californian construction) - it was really a great place to hang out for the day.  Of course, they got rid of a whole chunk of the DLH but may of the gems are still around.
> 
> I am saddened that the waterfalls and koi ponds are due to be removed from the DLH - those have always been things that, I think, are real highlights of that property and give it a kind of lush, tropical feel.
> 
> 
> Anyway - looking forward to more of the TR and more pictures!!



We found this trip was difficult with the twins & even Mike's mom was struggling getting around....so the pace was totally different this trip.  Not that we were ever running from one thing to the next...but things we never miss....got missed. Things we really wanted to do this trip....never got done.  Rides we like to do multiple times....didn't really happen either.  So when I got home & realized the number of things I missed.....I kept trying to figure out how that was possible with 6 days!!

The waterfalls & koi ponds are being taken out!!   Say it ain't so!!  That really saddens me....especially since I didn't get back to them this trip.  I love that area & it makes the DLH special.  To be honest with you....I've seen pics of the remodeled rooms & don't like the direction they're taking this hotel.  The older, charming style & 4 poster beds made this hotel special....now it just looks like any other "nice" hotel......just sad!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After being seated these pics were taken of the family:

Mike, Betty & Anthony.....love the finger....those silly boys!









Nick & Addy:





Laurie & Shyann:





Derek & Michayla:





Tyler's Self Portrait:





Ty also got a few pics:













The Birthday Boy!!









Another Self Portrait by Ty:





As we were looking at the menus:









Twins:









More random pics at the table:

















Not sure what Anthony's problem was.....lol





More Rainforest Cafe to come!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> We found this trip was difficult with the twins & even Mike's mom was struggling getting around....so the pace was totally different this trip.  Not that we were ever running from one thing to the next...but things we never miss....got missed. Things we really wanted to do this trip....never got done.  Rides we like to do multiple times....didn't really happen either.  So when I got home & realized the number of things I missed.....I kept trying to figure out how that was possible with 6 days!!
> 
> The waterfalls & koi ponds are being taken out!!   Say it ain't so!!  That really saddens me....especially since I didn't get back to them this trip.  I love that area & it makes the DLH special.  To be honest with you....I've seen pics of the remodeled rooms & don't like the direction they're taking this hotel.  The older, charming style & 4 poster beds made this hotel special....now it just looks like any other "nice" hotel......just sad!



First of all - looove those Rainforest Cafe photos above (both the inside and outside ones)!  Again, great job taking such detailed pictures!  Really excellent job with that!  I am lucky if I can even get a picture of one of the birds in the trees in RFC, but it's usually too crowded or busy to do much picture-taking.  It's too bad that RFC is starting to get more bad reviews lately from other DIS-ers.  I think it has a really extensive menu and my food has always been good.  Plus, it's such a fun atmosphere.  I hope they are not slipping too much in service & quality.

I hate that feeling of coming home from a DLR trip and realizing that, despite your best planning efforts, you not only didn't do the extra things you wanted to do, but you didn't do the things you would normally do (such as riding things multiple times) either.  You are exhausted, and yet feel incomplete somehow!

And I totally know what you mean about the pace of a trip too.  Sometimes you can be there and things seem very leisurely, with no real destination and no one is rushing to get anywhere (even if you have things on the agenda).  Other times, the pace can seem very purposeful and the trip is very productive.  Also, sometimes one friend or another on my trips is ailing with something or other, so we have to stop so they can rest.

Yes - as far as I know, the waterfalls and koi ponds are still on track to be removed.  About a month or two ago on the Disney Parks Blog, it was mentioned that, as part of this whole DLH makeover, they are adding in a new retro-Tahitian restaurant (which will take the place of Hook's Pointe) that is reminiscent of the old Tahitian Terrace in Adventureland.  Also, they are totally revamping the pool and re-theming it, adding water slides and all kinds of things.  When the pool work gets underway, they supposedly have to remove the waterfalls and koi ponds because there wasn't quite enough area/room to expand and develop the pool area and maintain the waterfalls and the koi pond.

I kept hoping that, somehow, they would only be temporarily removing the waterfalls and koi.  Really, if they are going to be adding in a Tahitian place, wouldn't the falls and the koi be a nice tropical complement to the theme of the restaurant?  But I think it is supposed to be permanent.  And I think it's a big mistake.  Those things made the DLH unique and set it apart from the other 2 DLR hotels.

I really think DLR/TDA doesn't know which way to go with the DLH.  They have removed so many great things from the DLH over the years, and it seems to me like they can't decide whether to make it tropical or retro.  Sometimes they seem to want it to be 'classic Disney' and neither retro nor tropical.  Sometimes they seem to want it to be more 'fantasy-like.'

I know what you mean about the refurbished rooms.  I think they look like very nice rooms with very nice beds - but they don't look like what I picture as being part of the DLH.  You're right - they look like they could belong to another hotel - any other nice hotel.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

DizNee Luver said:


> The rest of us made our way thru DTD towards the House of Blues.  I was going to have my first DIS meet-up with GoofySon'sMom that I had conversed back & forth with on the trip report thread.  We found our trip was at the same time & tried to schedule a few minutes to meet in person.  They were finishing lunch & we were headed to the Rainforest Cafe for an early dinner....so we figured this would work out best.  We waited out by the fountains in front of the HoB & let the kids play in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty soon, I see her & her son coming out.....hard to miss with their Boston Red Sox shirts on.....lol!!  It was great meeting her in person & found it funny that we ended up comparing notes on Goofy's Kitchen (they didn't have a good experience either).  We got a couple pics together (the 2 hubby's were on camera duty...lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her son Andrew, Vicki, Anthony, Me holding Michayla & Adaleah.
> 
> I



Hey that's me!  

Loved meeting you all!   I am almost up to our meet in my report, not quite!

I just went thru all your pics while eating my lunch!  Boy you do take a lot of pictures!  Wow!   Wish I had thought to take that many!   I have absolutely loved reliving your (and our) trip thru them!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here are the drinks!!

Derek's first official drink as a 21 yr old~~The Pink Parrot Lemonade:





Ty got the Panama Punch but didn't get very far with it....lol:





The rainbow Icee's....the kids & I had these:













Next up was our dinners.  The chef came out & spoke with us about Shyann's needs & we decided that she could have the Buttered Pasta with Applesauce:





Addy got the Dino Nuggets & Fries:





Anthony got the Pizza:





Derek got the Pastalava (spicy jumbalaya):





Tyler got the Amazon Fajitas:





Nick got the Guacamole Burger:





I got the Lava Nachos:





Mike got the Chicken & Ribs:





Betty got the Tuscan Chicken:





For Derek's Birthday we ordered the Volcano!! (brownie cake, vanilla ice cream, caramel & chocolate sauce & whip cream)





































The next post will have the rest of our evening!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> First of all - looove those Rainforest Cafe photos above (both the inside and outside ones)!  Again, great job taking such detailed pictures!  Really excellent job with that!  I am lucky if I can even get a picture of one of the birds in the trees in RFC, but it's usually too crowded or busy to do much picture-taking.  It's too bad that RFC is starting to get more bad reviews lately from other DIS-ers.  I think it has a really extensive menu and my food has always been good.  Plus, it's such a fun atmosphere.  I hope they are not slipping too much in service & quality.
> 
> I hate that feeling of coming home from a DLR trip and realizing that, despite your best planning efforts, you not only didn't do the extra things you wanted to do, but you didn't do the things you would normally do (such as riding things multiple times) either.  You are exhausted, and yet feel incomplete somehow!
> 
> And I totally know what you mean about the pace of a trip too.  Sometimes you can be there and things seem very leisurely, with no real destination and no one is rushing to get anywhere (even if you have things on the agenda).  Other times, the pace can seem very purposeful and the trip is very productive.  Also, sometimes one friend or another on my trips is ailing with something or other, so we have to stop so they can rest.
> 
> Yes - as far as I know, the waterfalls and koi ponds are still on track to be removed.  About a month or two ago on the Disney Parks Blog, it was mentioned that, as part of this whole DLH makeover, they are adding in a new retro-Tahitian restaurant (which will take the place of Hook's Pointe) that is reminiscent of the old Tahitian Terrace in Adventureland.  Also, they are totally revamping the pool and re-theming it, adding water slides and all kinds of things.  When the pool work gets underway, they supposedly have to remove the waterfalls and koi ponds because there wasn't quite enough area/room to expand and develop the pool area and maintain the waterfalls and the koi pond.
> 
> I kept hoping that, somehow, they would only be temporarily removing the waterfalls and koi.  Really, if they are going to be adding in a Tahitian place, wouldn't the falls and the koi be a nice tropical complement to the theme of the restaurant?  But I think it is supposed to be permanent.  And I think it's a big mistake.  Those things made the DLH unique and set it apart from the other 2 DLR hotels.
> 
> I really think DLR/TDA doesn't know which way to go with the DLH.  They have removed so many great things from the DLH over the years, and it seems to me like they can't decide whether to make it tropical or retro.  Sometimes they seem to want it to be 'classic Disney' and neither retro nor tropical.  Sometimes they seem to want it to be more 'fantasy-like.'
> 
> I know what you mean about the refurbished rooms.  I think they look like very nice rooms with very nice beds - but they don't look like what I picture as being part of the DLH.  You're right - they look like they could belong to another hotel - any other nice hotel.



I'm just sorry that they think they totally have to redo the DLH.....it just won't be the same.  The tahitian restaurant sounds nice...but as you said....the waterfalls & koi ponds would fit the theming.  I hope they figure things out before they totally ruin it.



GoofySon'sMom said:


> Hey that's me!
> 
> Loved meeting you all!   I am almost up to our meet in my report, not quite!
> 
> I just went thru all your pics while eating my lunch!  Boy you do take a lot of pictures!  Wow!   Wish I had thought to take that many!   I have absolutely loved reliving your (and our) trip thru them!



We only took 4000 pics.....  The fun part is combining all 5 cameras into one order!!


----------



## kelmac284

More great pics!  I have had good and bad meals at RFC but overall we like it there for the atmosphere if nothing else.  Fun!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So here's my review of our dinner at the RFC.
The waiter we had was very good & on top of things....super friendly!!  The chef was nice to come out & speak to us about my coconut allergy & Shyann's egg allergy.  He wanted to make sure we both stayed away from triggers.  The food looked good but it wasn't very good.  Derek enjoyed his dinner but thought it should have more spice to it. Ty thought the fajitas were ok & I believe Nick was ok with his burger.  My nachos seemed stale & with all the toppings, most of the chips were soaked & icky.  Mike's chicken & ribs were both overcooked & dry, as was Betty's chicken.  So I guess you would say half the meals were ok & the other half weren't.  We've always enjoyed not only the atmosphere in this restaurant but the food as well.  This was an expensive meal & just wish our food would have been better.  The last trip we had a few issues with the meals & it seems to be going downhill each time we go.  I think next trip we'll skip this & find a new place to try.

_*6 ADULTS, 3 CHILD, 2 ALCOHOLIC DRINKS, 6 ASST. DRINKS w/TAX, TIP & RAINFOREST CAFE MEMBER DISC= $266.08*_










After dinner we walked thru DTD.  Ty & Nick stopped in the LEGO store as the rest of us made our way to the World of Disney store.  Ty got a few pics:






































After a little shopping, we went back to the motel to get kids to bed & for those of us returning to dress a bit warmer.  Mike & Betty stayed with the kids as Nick, Tyler, Derek & I returned to hit some rides.  We still had a stack of FP's from the GAD voucher we redeemed earlier in the day.  We rode Space Mtn twice & then Mike texted us that he was in the park.  We met up & went to ride BTMRR.....twice & then rode Indiana Jones.  We ended our evening at Pooh's Corner where Nick, Ty & Derek rode Splash Mtn as Mike & I oogled the goodies.

_*NEWS FLASH:  I noticed the Tigger Tails looked different & asked why they were all sparkly & not orange chocolate covered.  I was told that as of today (July 26), they were being made that way because of the trans fats.  So no more fruit flavored white chocolate covering the Tigger & Cheshire tails....only colored sparkly sugar from this day forward.*_

Ok, back to our normally programmed trip report:  We picked up a couple treats to eat on our way out of the park.

All in all, it was a good day!  The twins got to ride a few rides & actually enjoyed them, Derek had a good 21st birthday because he was at Disneyland, Addy & Anthony got to do something new in the Musical Chairs game, Ty, Nick, Mike & Betty enjoyed their time at the parks & I got to meet Vicki.  The only disappointment to the day was our 2 meals.....hopefully Day 2 will bring us some good eats!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> More great pics!  I have had good and bad meals at RFC but overall we like it there for the atmosphere if nothing else.  Fun!



The first time we went in 2008 it was fabulous....the food was all very good & plenty of it.

In 2009 our dinner was ok, nothing spectacular.  The breakfast we did was good!

This trip it was half & half on the food.

So as much as we like the look of the restaurant....I think we'll try something different.  It's an expensive meal & for that price you want a decent meal.  We did House of Blues last trip & really enjoyed that....might need to go back there next time or try Ralph Brennan's!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am soooo loving all your pictures so far! I can't believe you have only gone through one day! 

Sorry to hear that your experience at Goofy's Kitchen wasn't the best. Considering that is supposed to be one of the best Character meals, it makes me a little nervous about doing PCH Grill and Storytellers. Oh well, PCH is mostly for Stitch and Mickey, and Storytellers is mostly for the banana stuffed french toast! 

It looks like every one was having a great first day! Happy belated to Derek! Cute hat!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

DizNee Luver said:


> _*NEWS FLASH:  I noticed the Tigger Tails looked different & asked why they were all sparkly & not orange chocolate covered.  I was told that as of today (July 26), they were being made that way because of the trans fats.  So no more fruit flavored white chocolate covering the Tigger & Cheshire tails....only colored sparkly sugar from this day forward.*_



That's unfortunate...they sound so good the way they originally were!  I mean really, if you're getting chocolate-covered something from a shop, are you really worried about trans fats at that moment?


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I am soooo loving all your pictures so far! I can't believe you have only gone through one day!
> 
> Sorry to hear that your experience at Goofy's Kitchen wasn't the best. Considering that is supposed to be one of the best Character meals, it makes me a little nervous about doing PCH Grill and Storytellers. Oh well, PCH is mostly for Stitch and Mickey, and Storytellers is mostly for the banana stuffed french toast!
> 
> It looks like every one was having a great first day! Happy belated to Derek! Cute hat!



I know....a lot of pictures huh?!

Don't be nervous about PCH Grill or Storytellers....we did both & were pleased!!



joyfulDisneytears said:


> That's unfortunate...they sound so good the way they originally were!  I mean really, if you're getting chocolate-covered something from a shop, are you really worried about trans fats at that moment?



You really think that is up to the consumer.....but oh well....I really wasn't a huge fan of them but I know a lot of DISers are.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day Two, July 27th:  We didn't worry about being out the door early.  Derek & Nick did get up early & go to DL.  Anthony & Addy had a 10am appt at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, so we figured we just needed to get there in time to catch a quick breakfast.  We got the twins dressed in their matching Minnie dresses & Minnie ear clips.  These were really neat since neither girl will tolerate a headband or hat.  These just clip into their hair....so they don't really pay much attention to them.  Aren't they cute??


















Tyler got a picture of this bus that was parked in front of our motel:






Once we hit the gates, I took Anthony & Addy up Main Street, stopping at the fresh fruit cart to get them a container of grapes & some juice.  We took our selections up to the backside of the castle so they could sit & enjoy them.

The rest of the group met up at the Blue Ribbon Bakery on Main Street & here are the pictures they took while in there.....lots of yummy looking goodies!!


























































The start of the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique will start next post!


----------



## DizNee Luver

While the kids ate their breakfast, I took a couple pics on the backside of the castle:






















The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Signs:










The store window displays at the Boutique:






















This is the store/shop at the front of the salon. If you are looking for princess costumes & accessories....they have it all here!!  The shop has a beautiful stained glass window to the salon of the Fairy Godmother & they have displays near the ceiling that I found cute as well.






































We checked in around 9:40 (20 mins early) & I let them know we'd be hanging out in the store area.  Addy was having trouble deciding who she wanted to be:  Belle, Tiana or Jasmine.  We looked at everything & she finally chose Jasmine.  We stood closer to the desk area at 10am, waiting for the kids to be called.  As we stood there, 3-4 people came in as walk-ins & were handed pagers.  We waited...and waited....and here comes some of the walk-ins & their pagers were going off.  They went back to the salon....about 10:25, I finally asked why the walk-ins were going before us....since I made our reservation 60 days out.  The gal was very embarrassed because somehow she had skipped right over us......ugh!  She told me she'd get them in as soon as she could. 

More in the next post.


----------



## Belle Ella

I promise I am still tagging along! Every time I cehck in after work there's always so much to see! I'm loving all the photos!


----------



## disneydreamer74

Thanks for posting the pics of the BBB..where is this located? Near the castle? I have never seen it!! My DD3 wont let anyone but me do her hair , so the makeover is out..but I would love to let her pick out some princess items in the store section...she would be in Heaven!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

While we were at the boutique......the older boys took off & did some rides in DL:  Splash Mtn, Haunted Mansion, POTC, Matterhorn & Buzz Lightyear....then made their way over to DCA & rode CA Screamin', the Maliboomer, Mulholland Madness & Grizzly River Run...twice!  They are able to take advantage of single rider lines & get a lot done in a little bit of time.  Ty took a couple pics:


















This pic cracked me up....obviously taken as Tyler was walking....but it looks like he has claws!!  lol






Mike & Betty took the twins on Casey Jr & a round trip on the DL railroad.  While they were out, they did see the Lily Belle.....unfortunately neither one of them had their cameras!!!  They also took the girls over the ToonTown so they could play in Goofy's Playground.  This is a great place for little ones to stretch their legs!!  (sure wish they had taken a camera!!!!)

Ok, back to the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique!

Since the kids got missed, they got Addy started at picking out her costume, tiara, shoes, & choice of wand or gloves. (she chose the wand) 














Addy's outfit & accessories are taken back to a dressing room.  They escorted Addy to her room while Anthony was taken to the chair to start his make-over.  This is Addy dressed as Jasmine.










Here's Anthony getting his mohawk, rainbow striped with glitter & Mickey head sparkles:






















































The big reveal........






Addy LOVED it!!






Next installment will be Addy's turn for the make-over!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> I promise I am still tagging along! Every time I cehck in after work there's always so much to see! I'm loving all the photos!



I figured you were around but busy!!  Thank you for the compliments on the pics!!




disneydreamer74 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics of the BBB..where is this located? Near the castle? I have never seen it!! My DD3 wont let anyone but me do her hair , so the makeover is out..but I would love to let her pick out some princess items in the store section...she would be in Heaven!!!



When you walk thru the castle, the boutique will be on the left side (after you passed all the way thru).  You can find the princess stuff at World of Disney in DTD, at the Princess Fantasy Faire (right before you get to ToonTown on your left) & in a lot of the other stores as well.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So now that Anthony has been made into a handsome knight....it was Addy's turn to become a beautiful Jasmine.

They start with the hair.  They have 3 hair styles:  Classic Princess (tight little bun), Disney Diva (they put hair in bun & add a wig of long pretty curls) or Pop Princess (which is like the Disney Diva but with vibrant colors).  Addy wanted the Disney Diva.  These are pictures of her getting her hair done:






















































































Next will be the make-up, nail polish, body jewels, rings, glitter, setting up the reveal, the reveal, waiting for their portrait session & Addy made a friend!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Now that the hair is done, they move on to the make-up: eyeshadow, rouge & lip color.  They did a nice job with this, not making it super obvious. 














Then they paint their nails with a very pale pink polish:


















Next up they are shown a sheet of stick on body jewels that they get to pick which one they want to wear:










Addy got pretty excited to see all the pretty rings....but alas....she could only pick one!










Next up is the glitter (Pixie Dust) *+*+*+*+*+*+*














They announce the new princess to the room:


















The big reveal!!










She really looked beautiful when she was done.....I knew Jasmine would be a good one for her & her skin/hair color!!

After both kids are done, they go into a small room set up for portraits.  These are taken by the PhotoPass photographers & we received a folder with a 5x7 (?) close-up of Addy & 2 different poses of Addy & Anthony together 4x6's.  This is the kids waiting their turn.






After the pictures were taken, we are asked to wait until they put our portrait package together & during that time....Addy made a friend with another 5 yr old girl.....it was so cute watching them!!  Her mom & I exchanged addresses so the girls could become pen pals....hope that happens....I think it would be fun for Addy.


















_*Anthony got the Knight's Package:  Hair (color, style, glitter & sparkles), Sword (choice of 2 different ones) & a Shield for $13.95

Addy got the biggest package they offer, the Castle Package:  Hair, hairpiece, make-up, nail polish, body jewels, ring, sash & cinch bag.  Photo package & costume including shoes, crown, wand or gloves for $197.75

Total for both, plus tax= $226.52 less 20% Premium AP Disc = $184.18*_

We really enjoyed this, once we got "remembered"....lol  The kids felt special & the CM's or should I say Fairy Godmother's in Training were very attentive.  There are photopass photographers taking pictures thru-out the process & getting the portrait package was a nice bonus.  You can have those session photos added to your photopass card if you are into buying the cd after your trip. (we buy this every trip!!)  You don't have to go all out & spend as much as we did.  You can get just the hair done, hair & make-up, add the portrait package to the other choices, etc.  So you can put together the package you want.  
Addy's hair looked a bit wild the next day.....but I banded the very top poofy hair into a little bun the next day & I believe she kept the hair piece in for 3 days total.  Anthony's hair started coming down before dinner....but he still liked it!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I forgot to mention that Addy got to keep the make-up kit, bottle of nail polish, sheet of body jewels, & their comb are put in their cinch sack to take home.

The boys headed up to the Hungry Bear Restaurant as this would be where we all met up for lunch.  Tyler took pics of the ducks, the Mark Twain, the Columbia, signs in the area, Brer Bear & Brer Fox as they passed thru the downstairs seating area of the restaurant.


----------



## DizNee Luver

After the kids & I got done at the boutique, we waited on the front side of the castle for Mike, Betty & the twins to meet us so we could join the older boys at the Hungry Bear Restaurant.

These are taken after we got there:


























Sorry that was the only food pic we got this meal....guess we were all too hungry to wait.....lol

We had the bacon cheeseburgers/chicken sandwich & caesar salad.  All of it was good....really good!!  Love their food up here.  For 6 adult & 3 kid meals with drinks it ran us $80 with my AP disc....... not too shabby.

After lunch, Derek & I took the twins back to the motel for naps.  I got the pleasure of hanging out in the basement doing laundry.....ugh!!  I hate doing this at home & surely found no pleasure in doing it while on vacation.

_*The laundry at the HoJo runs $1.25 for washing & $1.00 for drying.  DO NOT leave your stuff in the dryer for the full allotted time.....I pulled mine out after 30 mins & it was Hot, Hot, HOT!*_

Ty took a couple more random pics after Derek & I left.


----------



## srauchbauer

love the BBB wish kate could do it again this year but alas it's not in the budget.


----------



## Michelle2

Love the BBB pictures, it sure makes me miss having a little girl that age! But even when mine were young enough to do this: 1. It didn't exist, and 2. They weren't really into the princess things, so I doubt they would have done it anways...unless they were little enough to not have a choice! LOL
So I love living through those that do have little girls that love these things!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So remember when I commented that I sure wish Mike had his camera earlier in Day 2 (which we're in)......yeh, my bad.......I missed his camera....so now am having to back track a bit......sorry!!  A total brain-fart on my part.........

So while I had Anthony & Addy at the boutique....Mike & Betty had the twins.  Here are the girls in their strollers:

Shyann:













Michayla:













Here's the Lily Belle & the Main Street Station:














A couple more of the popcorn carts:










The girls while they were at Goofy's Playground & got a visit from Pluto!!










The saw the Lily Belle again at the ToonTown Station:














That was the morning activities on Mike's camera........I think we're caught up now!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

srauchbauer said:


> love the BBB wish kate could do it again this year but alas it's not in the budget.



That's too bad.....I know just getting hair done was pretty cheap....worth looking into (especially if you still have a costume!)



Michelle2 said:


> Love the BBB pictures, it sure makes me miss having a little girl that age! But even when mine were young enough to do this: 1. It didn't exist, and 2. They weren't really into the princess things, so I doubt they would have done it anways...unless they were little enough to not have a choice! LOL
> So I love living through those that do have little girls that love these things!



Addy is a total princess......loves all the glitter, sparkle & frill....so this was right up her alley!!


----------



## kelmac284

Love the latest installment!  I always wanted to do the BBB with the girls but I think now they are too old and they didn't have it when they were younger and every time we went to DW I never thought to make ressies for it plus it really wasn't in our budget either.

I wish I would have done it but alas it never happened.

GREAT pics though and Addy looked adorable!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Let's see.....where were we??  Oh yes.....sweating in the humid laundry room, as Derek & the twins napped.  Tyler & Nick were off doing their thing & Mike, Betty, Addy & Anthony made their way to the Princess Fantasy Faire.

The first one they met was Belle:






Followed by Tiana:














Then Ariel:














They got their picture with one of the Pages? Squires?:






They sat & watched the coronation or show....unfortunately these pics didn't come out very good so I tried to pic the best of the bunch:


















The kids got to do a May Pole:










Next it looks like they rode BTMRR....I'm pretty sure Betty sat this one out......lol:










They rode on the Columbia Sailing Ship:


















They saw a little of the Celebrate Parade as they made their way up Main Street:










Guess what they saw again......the Lily Belle at the Main Street Station.  I sure wish I had been there in the afternoon....I have never seen it & didn't get the opportunity to do so this trip......sniff sniff






While they waited for the meet up time at Ariel's Grotto, they walked over by the Grizzly River Run to get a couple pics of the Steam Donkey.










Next installment will be our World of Color Dining package at Ariel's Grotto & the World of Color show!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Love the latest installment!  I always wanted to do the BBB with the girls but I think now they are too old and they didn't have it when they were younger and every time we went to DW I never thought to make ressies for it plus it really wasn't in our budget either.
> 
> I wish I would have done it but alas it never happened.
> 
> GREAT pics though and Addy looked adorable!!



There were older girls in there getting their hair done & I know some adults have done this as well......would still be fun (just no costume)!!


----------



## kaoden39

Such great pictures and trip report.  The price for BBB OMG!!!  I am glad that my kids are past that age wow.  But that being said, they looks so cute.


----------



## McNic

Loving the TR so far. Your family always seems to be smiling and having a great time together...so nice to see! Addy is so cute, esp. when she see's herself for the first time. That is such a cute idea for the little ones. Age appropriate pampering!


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, Addy at BBB is just too cute for words!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Such great pictures and trip report.  The price for BBB OMG!!!  I am glad that my kids are past that age wow.  But that being said, they looks so cute.



The price is a little steep...but we always buy her a princess dress with a few accessories.....it was nice to let her get all dolled up since I'm not very good at doing those things.  She also has the finest hair...so putting it in a ponytail is a struggle.



McNic said:


> Loving the TR so far. Your family always seems to be smiling and having a great time together...so nice to see! Addy is so cute, esp. when she see's herself for the first time. That is such a cute idea for the little ones. Age appropriate pampering!



Hard not to smile when you're in the happiest place on earth....lol  We have a very close family!!  I thought the whole concept start to finish was very cute!!  The reveal is a hoot to watch!!



Belle Ella said:


> Aw, Addy at BBB is just too cute for words!!



She is quite the little diva!!  I think the girl should model!!


----------



## APX

Geeze, I come to look at this after a day... and my eyes explode from the hundreds of new pictures! :O

Loving the pics, glad the 2 kids enjoyed that BBB, looks nice.


----------



## DizNee Luver

APX said:


> Geeze, I come to look at this after a day... and my eyes explode from the hundreds of new pictures! :O
> 
> Loving the pics, glad the 2 kids enjoyed that BBB, looks nice.



  Sorry about your eyes.......   What can I say....we're "trigger" happy!!


----------



## kaoden39

I know and the look on her face, the pure joy at feeling so pretty makes it all worth it I am sure.


----------



## APX

Quick question, what type/types of cameras did you guys use?

I'm thinking of taking alot of pictures one of these days if I go, might have to take alot of SD cards.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I know and the look on her face, the pure joy at feeling so pretty makes it all worth it I am sure.



It was worth it!!  So much fun to see her transformed!




APX said:


> Quick question, what type/types of cameras did you guys use?
> 
> I'm thinking of taking alot of pictures one of these days if I go, might have to take alot of SD cards.



The majority of the pics were taken with my Canon PowerShot SX120IS...its a 10.0 mega pixels w/ 10x optical zoom.  I was very pleased with the pics I got.  First time I've got firework pics & I have World of Color pics I'll be sharing tomorrow!!  The other cameras we had were a Kodak Easy Share, Olympus FE-110, another olympus & either a kodak or nikon....not sure since those were my mother-in-laws.

I found the clearest pics came off of my Canon & Tyler's Kodak Easy Share C713.

I picked up the Canon from Best Buy for around $250.....worth every penny!

We had a laptop that we uploaded to every evening so we didn't have to worry about running out of memory.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Everyone was to meet at Ariel's Grotto around 4:30, so we'd have everyone there for our 5pm reservation.  We were doing the World of Color Dining Package.  I checked in about 4:45 & we waited to be called (or maybe it was a pager)  Michayla was already stressing out, so I asked if we would be able to leave her in the stroller & they said that would be fine.  When it was time to go downstairs, I took the stroller on the elevator with Betty & everyone else took the stairs.  It seemed a bit weird going down there & not seeing Ariel.  We were seated & drink orders were taken & then they brought out 2 dishes of rolls with 3 dipping sauces:  ranch, butter & garlic pesto (I believe I got those right):






We were next asked which of the 2 Antipasti Towers we wanted:  The shellfish one or the grilled vegetables....since we had such a large group, we had the choice of 2.  I wish we would have gotten one of each, but no one really seemed thrilled with the shellfish one, so both towers were of the grilled vegetables:

Bottom Tier~~Green Salad:





Middle Tier~~Cheeses, olives, tomatoes, endive:





Top Tier~~Grilled summer squash, grilled zucchini, artichoke, red peppers & asparagus





The grilled veggies were very good & we think the small round balls of cheese may have been fresh mozzarella which were tasty.  Mike said the endive had some sort of filling in it that was really good.

While we munched on our veggies, Tyler took some pics of the interior of the restaurant:














Then he stepped outside (outside seating area) & got these pics:










Back inside & pics of the family:

Michayla:





Tyler:





Addy & Ty:





Addy:





Derek & Nick:





Nick:





Derek:





Shyann:









Mike:





Anthony & Betty:





Me & Anthony:





Next post will have our dinners & dessert.......yummo!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sorry about the picture sizes this post....I maxed on my first photobucket acct & went to my second one....the settings were a bit off...hopefully fixed in the next posting!!

Bring on the Food Porn!!

The chef came out & spoke to Mike about Shyann's needs & sent back a plate with cheese, zucchini & watermelon.  I wish we would have gotten a picture of it.  They were all so nice & Shyann is now a huge fan of watermelon!!

Addy got the Meatball Lollipop:





Anthony got the Seashell Pasta:





Derek & Mike both ordered the Santa Maria Tri-Tip:





Tyler & Betty both ordered the Mafalde Pasta with Italian Sausage:





Nick got the Cioppino:





I got the Herb Crusted Chicken Breast:





Let me just say that this was THE BEST MEAL WE HAD!!  I was very impressed with our food.  Everything was perfectly cooked!!  When I first made this reservation I was concerned that people wouldn't find something they'd like.  We had done dinner here in 2005 when Captain Mickey & friends hosted a character meal.  I know a few people had a hard time finding something to eat.  We looked at the menu prior to going & was hoping everyone would find something since we were paying a steep price for this dinner.  Hooray!!  Success!!

After dinner, they bring out the dessert trays:





I think these were fruit flavored marzipan....but don't quote me...they were good!!:





Chocolate Ganauche:





Chocolate Lava Cake:





Tiramisu in Chocolate Cups:





Macaroons:





White Chocolate Film Strip:





















After we paid for our dinner, we received our FP's for the World of Color Show.

_*6 ADULTS @ $36.99/ea  2 CHILD @ $20.99/ea + TAX + TIP= $364.73 less 15% AP Disc = $325.14

This was an expensive meal, but the food was the best we had all trip & not having to deal with getting FP's first thing in the morning was well worth it.  We had great seats for the show & the show was AWESOME!!*_

Next post will have pictures while we waited for the show to begin!


----------



## DizNee Luver

When we left the restaurant, I noticed a number of CM's with rope & such....so I figured they would be the best to ask about returning & where to go for the show.  They said they'd be roping off a waiting area & to come back around 7:30.  People went off in different directions & were told to meet back at 7:30pm.  About 7pm I noticed the "corral" of people was getting pretty thick, so tried to gather everyone early.  There are CM's with colored flags that will coordinate with the color section you have on your FP.  I didn't really see a color listed on ours, so I asked where we were supposed to line up.  We were told in the left line.  Once everyone was there, we got into line.  A CM was going done the line & I asked her if we were in the right place.  She said to follow her.  We were escorted by everyone & taken up to a different waiting area.  We inquired about the wheelchair seating, but she figured we could get a unobstructed view in the dining section if we got on the railing.  They started to take people in (a number of them in wheelchairs) & she had us follow.  Well, they were seating the wheelchair section first.  We got down there & told them we decided not to do that section but go to the dining area....so they let us into there & got on the railing!!!  The only thing between us & the water was a lower tier called the "Wet Zone"....the area right in front of our railing was a walkway....so no one would be in front of the kids!!

Here are some pics of the pier area as we waited for the show to begin:






























The Fun Wheel:


















Ariel's Grotto:














The Fun Wheel again:














California Screamin:






Derek & Addy:










Next post will have the Pre-Show!!


----------



## kelmac284

Love the newest pics.  We did this meal as well and I have to say we had the seafood antipasta and it was really good.  I guess if you don't like seafood you wouldn't like it but it also had a bunch of meats too and I thought it was really yummy.

And I had the tri tip and it was really good.  I wouldn't say the best meal I've ever had and don't know if it was worth 36 bucks but then you are paying for the show too so I think for THAT it is def worth it!

I only wish that we had known where to stand so that THAT part of it was worth it but now we know!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Pre-Show began around 8:45pm & it was welcomed since the twins were getting quite restless.  It was somewhat loud with music & bright, lit up, bigger than life puppets of Genie from Aladdin, Mike from Monster's Inc, Tigger, Sebastian from the Little Mermaid & Luminair from Beauty & the Beast.  We ended up with Mike right in front of us & he even high fived the kids!!  Cute show & it got you all excited & ready for the big show!!






























































































Next up the Main Feature......World of Color!!


----------



## reynmagsmom

Loving your report Laurie!!! Great pics looks like the family had a great time!!! Looking forward to more!!!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Love the newest pics.  We did this meal as well and I have to say we had the seafood antipasta and it was really good.  I guess if you don't like seafood you wouldn't like it but it also had a bunch of meats too and I thought it was really yummy.
> 
> And I had the tri tip and it was really good.  I wouldn't say the best meal I've ever had and don't know if it was worth 36 bucks but then you are paying for the show too so I think for THAT it is def worth it!
> 
> I only wish that we had known where to stand so that THAT part of it was worth it but now we know!!



I love seafood....but the table wanted the veggies....so that's what we got.  Up to this point, our food had been mediocre at best (with the exception of Millie's)....so this was a welcomed surprise....and not one complaint at the table!!  It was a steep price but still cheaper than the dessert seating for Fantasmic!!  This one you got the whole meal & dessert.....and the dining area for seating was well worth the price!


----------



## DizNee Luver

reynmagsmom said:


> Loving your report Laurie!!! Great pics looks like the family had a great time!!! Looking forward to more!!!!!!



I'm glad you're enjoying it!!  I love doing these & glad I get a few followers!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Who's ready for some World of Color?!!!  Here we gooooooo.......










The Little Mermaid:






















Finding Nemo:






Wall-E:










Toy Story:


















Up!:










Aladdin:



























More World of Color coming up!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Pocahontus:


















Bugs Life:






Pirates of the Caribbean:











































Bambi:






Dumbo:






Tarzan:






Lady & the Tramp:









Princess & the Frog:






Beauty & the Beast:










Still more pics of World of Color coming up!!


----------



## kelmac284

Wow it looks like you had a GREAT view!!  I'm glad!  All we could see were heads and just the VERY top maybe 1/4th of the water stuff.  It was pretty dissapointing but I think we are going to try the picnics next time.  So glad you had a good view!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Snow White:






Sleeping Beauty:






Cinderella:















The Cheshire Cat:



























World of Color sign.....no matter how hard I tried....I never could capture all the letters lit up....drove me nuts!!































_*The World of Color show was full of music & pictures from the classic & current Disney & Pixar movies.  It was colorful, exciting, & beautifully done.  The projections on the water screens were just amazing!!  Some of the water jets shot so high that I was able to see them from our balcony at the HoJo.

This is a show that can't be missed!!  You can stand in the FP line, get the picnic meal or dine at Ariel's Grotto or Wine Country Trattoria....but what ever you decide.....make sure you see this show!!  You will walk away smiling & amazed at how brilliantly done it was!!*_

As we were leaving the park, the Disneyland fireworks were going off.....so I captured a few pics as I made my way thru the esplanade.


















Derek, Betty, Anthony, Addy, the twins & I went back to the motel for the night.  Mike, Tyler & Nick went & rode Snow White, Pinocchio, Mr Toad's Wild Ride, Teacups & possibly a few other rides before calling it a day.

This concludes Day Two!!!
Day three will include: River Belle Terrace, Drawn to the Magic & sick kids.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Wow it looks like you had a GREAT view!!  I'm glad!  All we could see were heads and just the VERY top maybe 1/4th of the water stuff.  It was pretty dissapointing but I think we are going to try the picnics next time.  So glad you had a good view!!



I'm sorry your view wasn't good.....I really wish they'd let everyone stay seated...then you wouldn't have problems with tall & short people.  I have no complaints on where we ended up.....it was a fabulous view!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

I am so jealous of your WoC photos!   I didn't take any, video'd it instead (gotta love the Kodak Playsport).    We were luck to be right at the front railing so we had no problem with the view but I can see how frustrating it would be for others.    I truly loved the show.    Not sure if I would have felt the same way if I couldn't see!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> I am so jealous of your WoC photos!   I didn't take any, video'd it instead (gotta love the Kodak Playsport).    We were luck to be right at the front railing so we had no problem with the view but I can see how frustrating it would be for others.    I truly loved the show.    Not sure if I would have felt the same way if I couldn't see!



I wish we would have videotaped it!!  I would have been very frustrated if our view had been blocked......you would think they would have built the viewing area at an angle to keep that from being a big issue.


----------



## Belle Ella

Awesome photos from WOC!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Awesome photos from WOC!!



Thank you!! I was pleased at how well they came out.


----------



## kaoden39

All such beautiful and wonderful pictures.  We ate at Ariel's Grotto in 2005 and I thought it was really good then.  And I love the location.


----------



## disneydreamer74

Sick kids? Noooooooo!!! The day we got home from last summer's trip DD3 and myself both came down with Strep throat. My sister , who had gone with us, started showing symptoms the day after..we were all sick!! must have been from the trip. We felt miserable, but we were sooo thankful that it did not happen while we were there!!!
This trip, I have already purchased purse sized Lysol and plenty of hand sanitizer..crossing my fingers too!!


----------



## APX

Once again, I come back thinking "Hey, she probably made a new post, time to read" But no, I get more and more great pictures to make my brand new eyes explode! 

Loving the pictures, as for WoC, I wished they added more of UP, that was a really great movie. 

And best TR i've seen in awhile, congrats!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> All such beautiful and wonderful pictures.  We ate at Ariel's Grotto in 2005 and I thought it was really good then.  And I love the location.



I liked my dinner from there in 2005 as well....but I remember Ty & Derek having issues finding something they would eat.



disneydreamer74 said:


> Sick kids? Noooooooo!!! The day we got home from last summer's trip DD3 and myself both came down with Strep throat. My sister , who had gone with us, started showing symptoms the day after..we were all sick!! must have been from the trip. We felt miserable, but we were sooo thankful that it did not happen while we were there!!!
> This trip, I have already purchased purse sized Lysol and plenty of hand sanitizer..crossing my fingers too!!



Sick big kids, then sick little kids & when we got home another sick kid & a repeat offender...... 



APX said:


> Once again, I come back thinking "Hey, she probably made a new post, time to read" But no, I get more and more great pictures to make my brand new eyes explode!
> 
> Loving the pictures, as for WoC, I wished they added more of UP, that was a really great movie.
> 
> And best TR i've seen in awhile, congrats!



I'm glad they were able to include it & Princess & the Frog since they are the newer movies & this has been in the works since 2005!!

Aw.....shucks.....you're making me blush!!  But thank you so much for the compliment!!


----------



## reynmagsmom

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying it!!  I love doing these & glad I get a few followers!!



I enjoy following your various trips it is alot of fun watching the twins grow up!! My son has developmental delays and he is 19 now so alot of stuff you are dealing with the girls I have done with my son the only issue we never had was the feeding tube. but he didnt eat solid food until he was 5 before that it was gerber strained peas formula and rice with bananas cereal(baby) and we are now raising our 8 yr old nephew due to his mother being an idiot
so I will continue to follow your trip reports to watch all them all grow up!!! And really we are basically neighbors or at least fellow pacific northwesterns!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

reynmagsmom said:


> I enjoy following your various trips it is alot of fun watching the twins grow up!! My son has developmental delays and he is 19 now so alot of stuff you are dealing with the girls I have done with my son the only issue we never had was the feeding tube. but he didnt eat solid food until he was 5 before that it was gerber strained peas formula and rice with bananas cereal(baby) and we are now raising our 8 yr old nephew due to his mother being an idiot
> so I will continue to follow your trip reports to watch all them all grow up!!! And really we are basically neighbors or at least fellow pacific northwesterns!!!



I understand the raising other people's kids cause they're idiots.....lol  That would be where our 4 youngest come from!!  I actually can't say that about Addy's mom.....she made bad choices from a tough childhood & in the end made the right decision for her daughter.  We're close with her...but the other 2 moms are well.......as you put it.....idiots!

I'm glad you're following the family & yes.....we're neighbors!!


----------



## APX

When should I expect the next posts of picture porn? lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day Three!!  July 28th, Wednesday.

We got to the park about 7:30 so we could use our vouchers for Morning Madness in ToonTown at 8am.  We try to get to this every trip....but poor planning last year got us there at opening but leaving early to make a breakfast reservation.  We picked up a wheelchair for Betty as she was having issues with her hips & knees.  She really didn't want to do it but I think secretly she enjoyed it!! The lines were a tad long....surprised me since it was Wednesday & should be a lighter day.






Tyler saw one of the dedication stones in the esplanade that had a Tyler & Derek listed on it....so he took this picture.....lol:






We made our way to ToonTown & found a place to sit down & wait for the opening ceremony.  They have a gazebo dead center to City Hall & I asked a CM if I could stand in there to get pictures & they said yes.....perfect place to stand for the show!!  As we waited for the show to begin, Tyler & Derek took a quick look around & got these pics:






















































I took a few pics of City Hall as I waited:














Next Post.....ToonTown Opening Ceremony!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Opening Ceremony for ToonTown is a cute little skit with the Mayor & Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto, Donald, Chip & Dale in attendance.  They do a few songs & the skit & pick a family to be the Honorary Citizens.  Both times we've seen this show....the family was from Oregon.....maybe we'll get picked one of these times!!


































































Mike holding Michayla so she could see:






Nick holding Shyann so she could see:






A couple more from the show:










More Opening Ceremony next post!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

APX said:


> When should I expect the next posts of picture porn? lol



Right on top of that.....lol


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I love seeing pictures of Toon Town. They're always so colourful. They make for good wallpapers!

Also love all the WOC pics!


----------



## DizNee Luver

More Opening Ceremony!

Minnie kissing Mickey.....ahhhhh:






More ceremony:














The honorary family from Oregon:






The rest of the show:


















































Next post will be tons of pics from Tyler in ToonTown!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I love seeing pictures of Toon Town. They're always so colourful. They make for good wallpapers!
> 
> Also love all the WOC pics!



ToonTown is really a fun place to take pictures....so many details that lots of people miss.

Thank you on the WoC pics....I was pretty happy with my new camera!!


----------



## kaoden39

I love the sight gags in Toon Town.  It is a punny place as it were.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tyler seemed to have fun getting pics from all over ToonTown.   






















































The boys found the AED in ToonTown:






More ToonTown:


























Next post more ToonTown!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I love the sight gags in Toon Town.  It is a punny place as it were.



 yes it is!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

More ToonTown thru Tyler's camera!!






























It was nice to see Derek hamming it up & having fun.....sometimes getting a smile out of him in front of the camera is like pulling teeth!!















Roger Rabbit's CarToon Spin:






























































More Roger Rabbit & ToonTown next post!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The rest of Roger Rabbit's CarToon Spin:






























Pluto:














More ToonTown:






















































Another post of ToonTown next installment.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Have you had enough ToonTown yet??  Hope not....cause here comes some more!!










































































I promise....only one more post from ToonTown (for this day.....lol)


----------



## kaoden39

I love the pictures.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tyler got these pics while in line for Gadget's Go Coaster:






















He took this one while on the ride:






A few more pics from ToonTown:


















So while the rest of the group was out riding rides & getting all those pics~~Mike & I were in line with the twins at Mickey's House.  Mickey was doing a meet-n-greet at the front of his house.  The twins both have a love for Mickey so we were curious on how they would react.  The reaction wasn't surprising.....this Mickey was big & moved.....so they both were a bit freaked out by him.  Here's our pics from their 1st meeting with Mickey Mouse!!






























Nick, Anthony & Addy rode Gadget's Go Coaster one last time:














One more pic on the way out of ToonTown:






Gonna call it a night!!  Tomorrow I will take you to the River Belle Terrace for breakfast......not for real, but in pictures!!  *+*+*Food porn*+*+*!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I love the pictures.



Thank you!!


----------



## kaoden39

And here I was hoping for breakfast cooked for me tomorrow.  Darn it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> And here I was hoping for breakfast cooked for me tomorrow.  Darn it.



If we were there.....I would take you...I don't like to cook & having it made for me sounds good!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> If we were there.....I would take you...I don't like to cook & having it made for me sounds good!



I love to cook but, there is nothing like breakfast made for you.  You know what I mean?


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I love to cook but, there is nothing like breakfast made for you.  You know what I mean?



Yup Yup!!


----------



## caimakale

DizNee Luver said:


> So let me comment on the food this time.  We were a bit disappointed.  Anytime we've gone, the food was kept full & fresh.  We noticed a number of holes as we looked around.  The pancakes, waffles & french toast wasn't warm & had been sitting there for a while.  The sausage was tough to cut into & the scrambled eggs were soupy.  The only highlight was the made-to-order omelets....at least you know it was fresh & hot.  The service wasn't the best & Derek's birthday was totally ignored.....no mention, no nothing.  We were pretty surprised by that....as usually they make a huge deal about birthdays....no matter the age!
> 
> Next up will be the characters & our not so great interaction with them.



I'm a little late coming to the party so I'm just catching up on your posts.

I've only been to GK one time, for my daughters 5th birthday.  It happened to be during our first ever trip to DL and had a very similar experience to yours.

My daughter had a birthday button, we made sure they knew it was her birthday, and we ordered a birthday bucket for her (which was never delivered), but nobody acknowledged it.  During our entire meal, we had three characters visit our table.  We were seated by a door and had characters walk by us constantly while leaving but they never stopped or made their way over to our table.  I was heart broken because my daughter was so excited for this meal and we were totally neglected by the characters.  We've been to every character meal, many of them several times, (except Minnie & Friends, which we have scheduled for our upcoming trip) and the character interaction at GK was by far the worst.

Fortunately, we went to Ariels princess dinner that same night for her birthday and the interaction from the princesses was amazing!  It more than made up for horrible experience we had earlier in the day.

We are planning to return to GK for the first time since my daughters birthday (this will be our second time there).  It's been 5 years since our first visit and I can say without a doubt that if things aren't better this time, it will be the last time we ever visit GK.


----------



## srauchbauer

I can't believe all the stuff I missed last year in toon town - will have to pay more attention to the small details.


----------



## kelmac284

Nice update Laurie.  Loved all the TT pics.  Morning Madness is one thing we have never done.  I don't know if they didn't have it when the girls were small or we just didn't know about it but they are at the age now where all they want to do is go on the big RIDES.  It is sad for me because it is like pulling teeth to get them to even go on some of the fantasyland rides with me   And I know the day is coming where they are going to want to go off on their own and not even BE with mom but it looks like it was really cute.

We ate at Riverbelle as well for the first time and enjoyed it and then ironically went back again later in the same trip but not for breakfast.  Usually we are always on a mission to get in and get as much done as possible in the morning and collect FP's so we never want to stop and take the time for a sit down breakfast and usually eat something before the park opens but I have to say it was nice last time to stop and take a break and enjoy it.  Carnation cafe has great breakfast too and I like doing that one and have never done Minnie's and would like to try that once too!

Anxious for the next installment!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Love the Toontown pics, Laurie! I really enjoyed getting there for Morning Madness last year. It's a lot less crowded than it can get during the day. I'll probably be skipping it this year like I normally do if I don't get my hands on any vouchers, lol. But I really enjoy looking at everything there!


----------



## DizNee Luver

caimakale said:


> I'm a little late coming to the party so I'm just catching up on your posts.
> 
> I've only been to GK one time, for my daughters 5th birthday.  It happened to be during our first ever trip to DL and had a very similar experience to yours.
> 
> My daughter had a birthday button, we made sure they knew it was her birthday, and we ordered a birthday bucket for her (which was never delivered), but nobody acknowledged it.  During our entire meal, we had three characters visit our table.  We were seated by a door and had characters walk by us constantly while leaving but they never stopped or made their way over to our table.  I was heart broken because my daughter was so excited for this meal and we were totally neglected by the characters.  We've been to every character meal, many of them several times, (except Minnie & Friends, which we have scheduled for our upcoming trip) and the character interaction at GK was by far the worst.
> 
> Fortunately, we went to Ariels princess dinner that same night for her birthday and the interaction from the princesses was amazing!  It more than made up for horrible experience we had earlier in the day.
> 
> We are planning to return to GK for the first time since my daughters birthday (this will be our second time there).  It's been 5 years since our first visit and I can say without a doubt that if things aren't better this time, it will be the last time we ever visit GK.



Usually our character interaction is great at Goofy's so once you get used to a certain way for things to happen....it can be quite disappointing when it doesn't go that way.  I really hope you have a positive experience this time!!  And thanx for stopping in......still have a ton to go!!!



srauchbauer said:


> I can't believe all the stuff I missed last year in toon town - will have to pay more attention to the small details.



So much to see in ToonTown!!  Lots of fun!



kelmac284 said:


> Nice update Laurie.  Loved all the TT pics.  Morning Madness is one thing we have never done.  I don't know if they didn't have it when the girls were small or we just didn't know about it but they are at the age now where all they want to do is go on the big RIDES.  It is sad for me because it is like pulling teeth to get them to even go on some of the fantasyland rides with me   And I know the day is coming where they are going to want to go off on their own and not even BE with mom but it looks like it was really cute.
> 
> We ate at Riverbelle as well for the first time and enjoyed it and then ironically went back again later in the same trip but not for breakfast.  Usually we are always on a mission to get in and get as much done as possible in the morning and collect FP's so we never want to stop and take the time for a sit down breakfast and usually eat something before the park opens but I have to say it was nice last time to stop and take a break and enjoy it.  Carnation cafe has great breakfast too and I like doing that one and have never done Minnie's and would like to try that once too!
> 
> Anxious for the next installment!!



The Morning Madness is a Disney Travel thing.....you have to book thru them to get the voucher for entry....so that might be why you'd never done it??

River Belle is a must each trip....knowing it was Walt's favorite & he loved to sit on the terrace & people watch.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Love the Toontown pics, Laurie! I really enjoyed getting there for Morning Madness last year. It's a lot less crowded than it can get during the day. I'll probably be skipping it this year like I normally do if I don't get my hands on any vouchers, lol. But I really enjoy looking at everything there!



It's the best time to be there.....hardly any people & you can basically walk on the rides.  It's also the best time to get unobstructed pics!!  We used all 10 of our vouchers this trip, otherwise I would have hooked you up!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> It's the best time to be there.....hardly any people & you can basically walk on the rides.  It's also the best time to get unobstructed pics!!  We used all 10 of our vouchers this trip, otherwise I would have hooked you up!!



 Hehe. It's all good! I'm still keeping my fingers crossed with the wait list thread, seems to have been working for more and more people since I started keeping it bumped up to the 1st page more often. And if it doesn't work out, it doesn't work out. At least I got to experience it once! Glad ya'll did too!


----------



## DizNee Luver

When we were done in ToonTown it was time to go get some breakfast at the River Belle Terrace.  I called Disney Dining when we were walking out of ToonTown to see if I could Michelle & her daughter added to our Sunday BBQ ressie.  We wandered thru Fantasyland, the back path to Frontierland & on to the restaurant.....the whole time being on hold.  Now I've usually had to hold a couple minutes to get thru, but this was getting painfully long....especially since everyone was hungry & they had to wait for me to get off the phone.  While we waited, we found a couple tables on the terrace by the railing so we could people watch (just like Walt would do) & also watch the Rivers of America.  Holding....holding....holding.....Woo Hoo....a person!!  I was able to up our ressie to 12 people with no problem....so I texted Michelle to let her know. (total call time: 28 mins)






Ok time for breakfast!!  

Addy & Anthony got the Steamboat....but instead of the stack of 3 pancakes...they got a Mickey Mouse pancake:






Mike, Betty & Nick got the Steamboat (choice of bacon or sausage):










Tyler & I got the Mark Twain (choice of bacon or sausage):










Derek got the fruit platter:






While we were sitting & enjoying our meal, we saw the Disneyland Band marching to get on the Mark Twain.  I was able to get a couple pics after they sat down & started playing as the Mark Twain pulled out from the dock.


















After breakfast, Derek & Tyler went off to do their own thing while the rest of us decided to ride on the Jungle Cruise.  There wasn't a huge line, but the twins were some what restless so we actually used our GAC to enter thru the wheelchair entrance.  I feel kinda guilty doing it, but I'd much rather get the girls on the ride before they're fussing....loudly.

Here's a few of the pics from that ride:










































Next post will have the rest of our adventure & meeting Aladdin & Jasmine in their oasis!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The rest of the Jungle Cruise pics:










































After getting off the ride, we noticed a short line for meeting Jasmine & Aladdin in their Oasis.  I went to get Anthony & Addy in line.....Nick ended up joining us.


























Next post will have Pirates & Tiana!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Our next ride was Pirates of the Caribbean!!  This would be the first time the twins had been on this ride.  Mike held Michayla, while Nick held Shyann.  I took pics.  I found it very frustrating not to be able to get a decent picture of Captain Jack....not sure it was due to the movement or too dark or the combo of both....but frustrating non-the-less!!










































































Michayla did ok except for the drops....she would straighten out like a board.  Shyann bobbed her head to the music....so we think she enjoyed it!

When we got off the ride, we could hear a jazz band playing & noticed that Tiana was out & doing a meet-n-greet.  We didn't get in the long line...but I was able to snap a couple pics:










Next installment will have Drawn to the Magic!


----------



## DizNee Luver

It was time for the twins to go back to the motel for naps & some playtime.  Today Nick & Betty were on baby duty.  We returned Betty's wheelchair & got her to the ART pick up spot.  Mike helped Nick push the strollers back to the motel.  While Mike was gone, I took Anthony & Addy to the esplanade & found some shade.  The kids love to run around the area in front of the lockers & monorail columns....so this was some down time for them.  When Mike returned, we decided to go spend some time at DCA.  I had noticed on the schedule that Drawn to the Magic was starting at 1pm....so we would arrive just in time to catch this show.  It's held on the stage in the Hollywood Backlot in front of the Monsters Inc. ride.  We had a couple minutes before the show started, so Mike ran to grab a couple Schmoozies.  We shared a berry one & a mango/banana one....yum!

_*The show has 3 artists that each like a different type of character:  one loves the princesses, one loves the classic characters while the other like the heroes.  They sing & dance & then the character they drew comes to the stage.  The characters do a short meet-n-greet after the show is done.  We loved this show....the cast members ARE the actual artists....so multi-talented....good at art, good at singing & good at dancing!!  Impressive!*_

Here are some pics from the show:


























They pick 3 kids from the audience to come up & represent the 3 styles & Anthony got picked to be the HERO!!  (notice the muscles...lol) They introduce the kids & where they're from & ask them to say a popular line from the movie/character.  Anthony's character was Woody so he had to say "Reach for the Sky!"....so cute!  After the show, they're told to hang out so they can receive a special gift.






























Some more pics from the show:










































A few more pics from the show & the meet-n-greet coming up next!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Finishing up the Drawn to the Magic:


















Meeting Sorcerer Mickey:










Meeting Cinderella:










Anthony's special gift ended up being the sketch of Woody used in the show & signed by the Cast Member/performer.  We were told that they do actually do all their own art work....which I didn't know prior to this.  So that is very cool!!  They told us to take it over to Off the Page to get it packaged so we could get it home safely.  While I was in line to do that, Mike took a picture of the portrait we really love & want!!  He also took a pic of the Jungle Book.










We got the picture rolled up & wrapped in tissue paper....not really gonna help getting it home without krinkles, but better than having it loose.

We noticed outside the Monster's Inc. ride they have a ride vehicle for photo ops....so here's ours:










We went to catch the next showing of the Muppet 3-D show & took a couple pics of the kids:










I took a picture at the end of the Hollywood area....I noticed on Michele's (kaoden) TR a picture of this & I'm pretty sure this is a new mural.  So I had to get a pic for myself:






Next up will be playing in the water & Bug's Land!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After we left the Muppet 3-D show, we went back over to Monsters Inc. to ride it.  I didn't take any pics this trip because I got so many last year....I just rode & enjoyed it.  We walked to Grizzly River Run to get FP's & then had to take a side trip to the First Aid office.  Addy had a nasty blister on the side of her foot & Anthony had one on his ankle....so band-aid time!!  We took the kids to the water play area in the Farmer's Market/Bug's Land area to cool off (probably should have held off on the band-aids until they were done getting wet.....oops!)


































We stopped at the Ice Cream Cart as we headed into Bug's Land & got Mickey Bars, Mickey Ice Cream Sandwich & Chocolate Covered Frozen Banana.  Tasty stuff!!

After eating our treats, Mike took the kids on Flik's Flyers:






















Francis's Ladybug Boogie:










Next would have been the Tuck & Roll Em' Buggies, but the line got long in about a 5 min. time period.  So we all went to ride Heimlich's Chew Chew:










Taking a break to go sort more pics!!  See you soon!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Well if I had realized this....I could have finished off Day 3 last post.  I don't have anymore pics for today.  Tyler didn't take his camera & Nick lost interest in snapping pics after Day 2.  So here's the report on the rest of our day.

After leaving Bug's Land we headed back to Grizzly River Run so Addy could get her first ride on it....for obvious reasons....I didn't take my camera on this ride.  We used our FP's & after about a 15 min. wait we were off & getting wet....not just a little wet....but soaked!!  Thank goodness it was a warmer day!  Addy loved the ride, as did the rest of us.

We headed back out to the esplanade to meet up with Derek, Nick, Betty & twins.  I found out that Tyler was at the motel because he was sick.  Tyler doesn't do well with heat, too much sun & lack of enough sleep.  He usually gets sick once every time we come to Disneyland.  So I wasn't too concerned....I knew he needed rest & lots of fluids.  The twins were super stressed out which surprised me since they were just coming back from an afternoon at the motel.  Derek & I decided it would be best to take them back to the motel instead of trying to go sit down for a dinner.  Derek & I picked up McDonald's on the way back to the motel & also grabbed something for Tyler.  Mike, Betty & Nick went & got dinner at the River Belle Terrace.  No camera.....   They said it was really good.  We had McD's....enough said!

Derek & I got the twins to bed at 8pm & then the rest of the family came back to the motel.  Everyone seemed to be done for the day, but I was ready to go back...so Mike went with me.  I had my eye on some of the Annual Passholder World of Color merchandise so I was on a quest to shop, shop, shop!!  We went to the Greetings from California store in DCA where I got the t-shirt & zip-up sweatcoat & special coin......so pretty!!

Here's a couple pics:

My t-shirt:













My sweatcoat:













Collector Coin:









Nick ended up joining us, picking up a few items himself.  One thing he bought was a big headed, little body Jack Skellington plush....it was so cute!!  He got home & realized they forgot to take the ink tag off of it....what to do, what to do??

We headed to DL Main Street to catch the fireworks show from the Train Station end.  I didn't bring my camera back over because I knew we'd be doing rides & didn't want to be carrying my big purse around all night.  I sure wish I had......we were able to see Tink & Dumbo flying over the castle & would have loved to capture that!!  Well maybe later in the trip I'll get the opportunity to do so.

We did a lot of window shopping that night but did get over to BTMRR for a ride... ok....2 rides on it....lol  We went back to the castle & did the Sleeping Beauty Walk-Thru as Derek & Nick headed off to do something else.  Mike & I stopped at Coke Corner to get a Cherry Coke & window shop our way out of Disneyland for the night.

Day 4 will include Carnation Cafe, Mommy/Daughter time & PCH Grill's Kitchen Sink!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Sounds like a great day!   Cool pics on Pirates!     Mine never come out!

Very cool that Anthony got picked for the show!   I have to say that that was the one thing we really didn't enjoy all that much.   As much as I love corny that show was over the top even for me!   Wish we were at your show ... Anthony being in it would have definitely made it more enjoyable for us!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Sounds like a great day!   Cool pics on Pirates!     Mine never come out!
> 
> Very cool that Anthony got picked for the show!   I have to say that that was the one thing we really didn't enjoy all that much.   As much as I love corny that show was over the top even for me!   Wish we were at your show ... Anthony being in it would have definitely made it more enjoyable for us!



I had seen a youtube video of it & knew it was right up our alley.....love those music/dance sappy skits.....lol  Anthony is like the Golden child at Disneyland...he gets picked for everything!!


----------



## Sherry E

My old computer is taking a really long time to load these latest pages, so I haven't been able to comment much.  I'm surprised my PC even still works.

Just wanted to say that I noticed you have the Kitchen Sink coming up.  I referred another DIS-er to the PCH Grill specifically so her family could get that Kitchen Sink.  They just got back a few days ago from their DLR trip.  Do you know that the Kitchen Sink was "not available" on the night they went to the PCH Grill?!  How could it not be available?  The only thing I can think of is that they ran out of ice cream or some of the toppings.  But talk about disappointing - you go to a restaurant solely for one item and one item only, and that item is not there!!  Luckily, she said the food was pretty good and they had a good kids menu so it worked out.

Even though you had trouble getting Jack Sparrow photos, I can't believe you got the POTC shots that you got.  And you have a point and shoot?  You took those all without a flash, I assume.  They came out much, much better than I would expect for a P&S without using a flash.

Great ToonTown shots!  I have always loved ToonTown since it opened in '93.  I tend to think that the people who mainly love DLR for the rides only avoid ToonTown if they don't have kids because they assume it's only for kids, or they see that it's packed with people and they get scared off.  But anyone who is a true fan of photography (amateur or pro), is detail-oriented and really loves to find those overlooked gems and details all around DLR knows that ToonTown is one of the best examples of the famous Disney attention to detail out of anywhere in the resort.  It's chock full of inside jokes and hidden gems - which are built, literally, into the ground, into the walls, into the structures, etc.  Not to mention that ToonTown is extremely colorful, bright and photogenic.  A Bug's Land is quite a good example of the famous Disney details as well.  I always think it's a shame when people dismiss TT because there are really a lot of great things to see.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> My old computer is taking a really long time to load these latest pages, so I haven't been able to comment much.  I'm surprised my PC even still works.
> 
> Just wanted to say that I noticed you have the Kitchen Sink coming up.  I referred another DIS-er to the PCH Grill specifically so her family could get that Kitchen Sink.  They just got back a few days ago from their DLR trip.  Do you know that the Kitchen Sink was "not available" on the night they went to the PCH Grill?!  How could it not be available?  The only thing I can think of is that they ran out of ice cream or some of the toppings.  But talk about disappointing - you go to a restaurant solely for one item and one item only, and that item is not there!!  Luckily, she said the food was pretty good and they had a good kids menu so it worked out.
> 
> Even though you had trouble getting Jack Sparrow photos, I can't believe you got the POTC shots that you got.  And you have a point and shoot?  You took those all without a flash, I assume.  They came out much, much better than I would expect for a P&S without using a flash.
> 
> Great ToonTown shots!  I have always loved ToonTown since it opened in '93.  I tend to think that the people who mainly love DLR for the rides only avoid ToonTown if they don't have kids because they assume it's only for kids, or they see that it's packed with people and they get scared off.  But anyone who is a true fan of photography (amateur or pro), is detail-oriented and really loves to find those overlooked gems and details all around DLR knows that ToonTown is one of the best examples of the famous Disney attention to detail out of anywhere in the resort.  It's chock full of inside jokes and hidden gems - which are built, literally, into the ground, into the walls, into the structures, etc.  Not to mention that ToonTown is extremely colorful, bright and photogenic.  A Bug's Land is quite a good example of the famous Disney details as well.  I always think it's a shame when people dismiss TT because there are really a lot of great things to see.



That is really weird about the Kitchen Sink......  but the food over there is very good...so glad they weren't super disappointed!

Yes my camera is a point & shoot....AND NO FLASH!!!  lol  It has a setting for really quick shutter speed & that's what I used for the nighttime & dark ride pics as well as lots of action.  It worked out really well.  Sometimes I forgot to reset the camera & got some grainy day time pics....but oh well!!

Love going into ToonTown to take pics....as you said...hidden gems & very colorful....I always leave happy!!


----------



## kelmac284

Love the latest installment.  We too have never seen that drawn to animation show either.  Isn't it funny I have been to DL hundreds of times and it just goes to show there is STILL stuff I haven't seen or done but I think it is mostly because at this stage we are so into doing the rides etc that for our particular group we don't stop to take the time to do it although I have to say that is what I LOVE about doing the ladies trips!!!  When mom and I go it is a WHOLE different ball game.  We have been SO many times and done it all that we don't feel the need to go on all the rides hundreds of times and we literally sit back and enjoy everything.  In fact the last two years I think we only went on a handful of rides each time.  

We did some things with the gals that I had never done like the gospel brunch at House of Blues and mom and I take a LOT of time to just sit around and people watch and shop and just enjoy ourselves and not rush around.  It is nice.  I must admit I am getting too old to be running around LOL.  And every time someone says, you are going AGAIIIIINNNNN I can literally say, see there are still things I HAVEN'T done yet!!  I didn't even see the Billy Hill show till just a few trips ago and I know there are probably other things I haven't seen or done and with ALL the new stuff coming there is ALWAYS something new to see! 

Glad Anthony had fun and as always am anxious for the next installment!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Love the latest installment.  We too have never seen that drawn to animation show either.  Isn't it funny I have been to DL hundreds of times and it just goes to show there is STILL stuff I haven't seen or done but I think it is mostly because at this stage we are so into doing the rides etc that for our particular group we don't stop to take the time to do it although I have to say that is what I LOVE about doing the ladies trips!!!  When mom and I go it is a WHOLE different ball game.  We have been SO many times and done it all that we don't feel the need to go on all the rides hundreds of times and we literally sit back and enjoy everything.  In fact the last two years I think we only went on a handful of rides each time.
> 
> We did some things with the gals that I had never done like the gospel brunch at House of Blues and mom and I take a LOT of time to just sit around and people watch and shop and just enjoy ourselves and not rush around.  It is nice.  I must admit I am getting too old to be running around LOL.  And every time someone says, you are going AGAIIIIINNNNN I can literally say, see there are still things I HAVEN'T done yet!!  I didn't even see the Billy Hill show till just a few trips ago and I know there are probably other things I haven't seen or done and with ALL the new stuff coming there is ALWAYS something new to see!
> 
> Glad Anthony had fun and as always am anxious for the next installment!!



They offer so many of those little shows, it would be almost impossible to take it all in on one trip or even two & like you said, they're always adding stuff.  I think these small little shows are what makes DL special.....they're not like second rate, last minute shows but well thought out & expertly done.  Disney definitely has the market on talent!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Hey, we're on to Day 4, July 29!!!

We decided to sleep in & get to the parks in time for our 9:40 reservation at the Carnation Cafe.  It was kinda nice not rushing & getting up early.  We were able to leisurely walk over to DL & not be on the run for something.  We checked in about 9:30 & were asked to wait on the wall.....lol  They also had a stand-by line & one guy because he had a GAC thought that he should get seated immediately....with no ressie.  They told him he'd have to wait his turn for an opening.  Get real buddy....just cause you use a scooter because you are large does not mean you have permission to take away others places & reservations.  I thought he had some nerve.  If that had worked I would have trumped him because I had 2 GAC's......lol  Anyways, back to breakfast......we had a wait of about 15 mins because they were trying to get 2 tables next to each other.  They aren't able to accomidate large groups because it is a very small terrace seating area.  It was fine....because we were next to each other & that worked out fine.

Here we are:














We ordered Shyann the fruit & yogurt parfait....it was huge & looked very good!!






Addy got the Jr Scramble & Anthony got the Mickey Waffles:










Derek got the Cinnamon Roll French Toast & Tyler got the Croissant Benedict:










Nick got the Apple Pancakes & I got the Oscar's Choice Cafe Scramble:














Mike also got the Croissant Benedict & Betty also got the Oscar's Choice Cafe Scramble:










Chef Oscar was there today & making the rounds.  He stopped by the boys table & graciously posed for a pic with them.






He then came to our table where I mentioned these were the best potatoes ever!!  He tried to explain how they made them:  You saute the onions, you grill the potatoes until they're about halfway cooked.  You combine both with salt & pepper & put them into a shallow baking pan.  Cover with foil & bake in a 350 degree oven for about 15 mins (until done).  I haven't tried this yet....but Mike's ready to give it a shot!  We also had our picture taken with him.  If you don't know who he is.....you're missing out on a Disneyland legend!!  I believe he started at the Carnation Cafe in 1959 & has been there ever since.  He told Mike that a few places in Las Vegas has tried to lure him away & he said he always turns them down.....Disneyland IS his home!!  Such a sweet man!






_*6 ADULTS, 2 KIDS, 1 PARFAIT, 6 DRINKS + TAX + TIP = $119.96 with 15% AP Disc. = $105.79  
This is a great place for breakfast & I've heard the lunch & dinners are just as good....especially the baked potato soup!!  $100 bucks for 10 people not too shabby & worth every penny!!  This restaurant is all outdoor seating & limited, so reservations are highly suggested!*_

Next post will be mommy & daughter time!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After breakfast, we all broke off into different directions.  Mike & Betty wandered up Main Street stopping & sitting in the Carnation Plaza in a nice shaded area with the twins, Tyler & Derek went off to do some rides, Nick took Anthony hoping to get him to the Jedi Academy show & I took Addy for some much needed mommy & me time.

Our first stop was Pixie Hollow.  Something I noticed that I found disturbing was the water wasn't as "pretty" as normal.  I know they've had some icky weather in Southern Cali, so not surprised to see a bit of green-ness to it....but to see garbage floating in it was not what we've come to expect of DL.  Our wait was about 30 mins.....which isn't bad.  


































They usually take one family in at a time but this time they were stopping families at certain spots to wait to move to the next stop.  So you don't really get alone time before you have another family on your heels.  I kinda like the way we did it last year....keeping it private.  The first pixie we met was Fawn.  This is the same one we saw last year.  I know Addy was hoping to meet a different one....but seemed to forget soon enough.























We turned the corner & found Tinkerbell!  They warn you when you line up that Tink may or may not be there....so I was kinda thinking we might find another fairy besides her.  Addy loves Tink, so it all worked out great!!


















Next up Princess Fantasy Faire!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After leaving Pixie Hollow we headed up to the Princess Fantasy Faire.....I was sad I had missed it the day she was dressed up as Jasmine. (I had baby nap duty)  So I wanted to experience this with her.  I have never seen the line that short.....ever!!  The sign said 30 mins....but I don't think we even waited 20 mins.  We turned the corner & saw Tiana, Belle & Ariel.  The same exact 3 Addy saw 2 days ago......lol  I was really hoping Addy could meet a rare   Mulan or Pocahontus or a favorite:  Snow White or Cinderella.  Addy seemed a tad disappointed but she never showed it when speaking with them.

First up was Tiana:














Next was Belle:














And finally Ariel.  Ariel remembered Addy, so that made her feel pretty special!:


















When we were done at the faire, we stopped in their gift area to look around.  We bought a couple small tiaras on combs....worked good with Addy's ponytail....but I didn't have anything for the comb to grab on to.....no princess for me.....lol.  We went back to the Plaza to reconnect with Mike, Betty and the twins.

When I got there, Mike told me that Nick had texted him to tell them Anthony got picked for the Jedi Academy!!  This was the first time he had ever gone & I had spent time explaining to him that he probably wouldn't be chosen.  We had read that you needed signs, etc to catch their attention & know of tons of people that have gone many times & their child has never been picked!  I tell you....that child is golden in DL!!  Here are a few of the pics:


























































Next up the rest of Jedi Academy!


----------



## kaoden39

Two wonderful breakfasts!!  Yay!!  I love breakfast!!  It is my favorite meal of the day.  Next trip I get to go to Carnation Cafe, even if I have to go alone.  I am going to try the potatoes.  I love that show and I am thrilled to see Anthony got picked!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

These are the rest of the pics Nick got at the Jedi Academy.


































































































Anthony ended up fighting Darth Maul & at the end of the "training" the kids all graduate & receive a certificate.  Anthony was pretty excited when they met back up with us!!

Next post will have the DL Band and a few afternoon pics.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Two wonderful breakfasts!!  Yay!!  I love breakfast!!  It is my favorite meal of the day.  Next trip I get to go to Carnation Cafe, even if I have to go alone.  I am going to try the potatoes.  I love that show and I am thrilled to see Anthony got picked!!



I always look forward to breakfast there.....I need to try a different meal but I like to mix things up & don't want to give up my breakfast!!

I was shocked when Mike told me that Anthony got picked!!  I was so happy for him!


----------



## kaoden39

Oh wow how great for Anthony.  Getting picked for two shows that is wonderful!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tyler & I were on nap duty today, so we made our way up Main Street & found the Disneyland Band playing at the Flag Pole.....I wish I could have sat & listened for a while, but the babies were ready for lunch & naps.  Nick decided to go with us back to the motel.  






















On our way back to the HoJo, something on the top of my foot started to burn & sting.....I have no idea what I did, but it hurt like crazy & was swollen & discolored by the time we got to our room.  So after I got the girls down for naps.....I elevated my foot on the bed & iced it as I caught up my journals & checkbook.  Nick returned to meet back up with the rest of them.  Not really sure what they did, but Derek did return to the motel around 2pm.  In the pics for the afternoon I see they spent some time up at Grizzly River & the kids look to be having fun in the "Splash Zone"!!


































About 3:45 they wandered back to the motel so we could drive over to the Paradise Pier Hotel for our dinner......which you guessed...will be next!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Oh wow how great for Anthony.  Getting picked for two shows that is wonderful!!



Very lucky!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

With everyone back at the motel & changed out of their wet clothes....we packed into the van & drove over to the Paradise Pier Hotel.  When you enter the lobby.....surfer Goofy is there to greet you.....Photo Op!!










Like these since they have all 7 of my kids in them!

Tyler snapped a few pics as we waited for the restaurant to open for dinner (our ressie was for 5:30pm):

The menu:






The sign for the new character breakfast hosted by Mickey Mouse:






Decor:






We were seated & they got our drink orders & drinks out to us very quickly!!  Here's one of the smoothies (I do remember Derek getting a Smoothies, but the waitress dropped it right behind him & it splattered all over....the people at the table behind us got the worst of it....but I had it on my legs & I was across the table from Derek).....oopie!!






Ty & yet another self portrait....lol:






Ty was bored or found something interesting on the drink menu:


















Some random pics of the family as we waited for our dinners:














































Next post will have the kids making their own pizzas & hamming it up for the camera!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So the kids chose to do the Make your Own Pizzas!!  Last year Anthony did this & he had so much fun....Addy remembered & wanted to do it as well this time.  No funny chef hats this time......sniff sniff.....lol










































Here's Anthony's pizza:






Here's Addy's pizza:






Here the kids are taking their pizzas up to the chef to cook them in their brick oven:


















I'm not sure who did these with the kids....but they cracked me up....what a bunch of hams!!


















*+*+*+FOOD PORN*+*+*+ next post!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The chef & manager came out to speak with us about Shyann's special needs & sent back out this plate just for her.....no charge!






Addy's beautiful sausage pizza with a side of green beans:










Anthony's spicy pepperoni pizza with a side of fruit:










Derek & Betty both ordered the Hawaiian Pizza:






Tyler order the Works pizza:






Ty & Derek split their pizza's & swapped:






Nick got a sausage pizza but I don't seem to have a picture of his....think Addy's pizza but a tad bigger!!

Mike got the Big Kahuna Burger:






I got the Fish & Chips (had these last year...yummy):






More random pics of my crazy family:






























Last post for Day 4 coming up!!


----------



## kaoden39

Such fun pictures.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I remember telling everyone to make faces...but going back & looking at these....you'd think we were all punch drunk.....lol  What a crazy group!!














































So we've never done it before....but decided it was time to order.........THE KITCHEN SINK!!  It's a huge sundae with 10 scoops of ice cream, chocolate & caramel topping, Chocolate chip cookies, Brownies, Nestle Crunch Bar, Sprinkles, Cherries & Whip Cream......a big sink filled with deliciousness!!














This is what was left......10 people is just about the right amount of people to tackle this bad boy!!






_*6 ADULTS, 2 KIDS, 3 NON-ALCOHOLIC DRINKS, 3 SMOOTHIES, 1 KITCHEN SINK + TAX + TIP= $168.21 less 15% AP Disc = $150.70
PCH Grill is a hidden gem in the Paradise Pier Hotel.  I think people miss coming to this restaurant since it's not in the parks or DTD.  They may come for the character meal....but both times we've done those here....it's a very small group of people.  The food & service is very good.  They dub themselves as California style food....very very tasty & affordable pricing for large families.  Once we found this restaurant last year...it has become a favorite of everyone in our family (of picky eaters!!)*_

These pics were taken outside as we waited for the Valet to bring the van around:














After we got back to the motel....Tyler, Mike, Anthony & Addy went back over to the park.  They rode BTMRR, the train, Space Mtn & Buzz Lightyear.  Tyler went back to the motel & Mike ran kids to DCA to check out the Glow Fest & then brought them back for bed.

This concludes Day 4!!!  The next set will be from an Off-Disney day as we try out Knott's Berry Farm.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Such fun pictures.



Love getting home & really taking a look at what we got......there were some surprises in there for me!!


----------



## kaoden39

I love the crazy face pictures.  I also really love the picture with the rocks.  Okay, I am a nerd when it comes to things like pictures of rocks, there is so much to see in them.  Yes, I am a nerd for nature.


----------



## Michelle2

DizNee Luver said:


> Day Three!!  July 28th, Wednesday.
> 
> We got to the park about 7:30 so we could use our vouchers for Morning Madness in ToonTown at 8am.  We try to get to this every trip....but poor planning last year got us there at opening but leaving early to make a breakfast reservation.  We picked up a wheelchair for Betty as she was having issues with her hips & knees.  She really didn't want to do it but I think secretly she enjoyed it!! The lines were a tad long....surprised me since it was Wednesday & should be a lighter day.




I have a question? The lines for the turnstiles were THIS long at 7:30 am?? That is incredible with it being that early before park opening at 8! Did they open a few minutes early to wait at the rope at main street?

I am going to have to get there super super early if the lines were this long a half hour before opening....yikes! Trying to get my plan together....

Leaving tomorrow!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I love the crazy face pictures.  I also really love the picture with the rocks.  Okay, I am a nerd when it comes to things like pictures of rocks, there is so much to see in them.  Yes, I am a nerd for nature.



It was kinda fun doing faces......everyone gets out of their shell!!



Michelle2 said:


> I have a question? The lines for the turnstiles were THIS long at 7:30 am?? That is incredible with it being that early before park opening at 8! Did they open a few minutes early to wait at the rope at main street?
> 
> I am going to have to get there super super early if the lines were this long a half hour before opening....yikes! Trying to get my plan together....
> 
> Leaving tomorrow!!



Yup we were there just before 7:30....I was surprised by the length of the lines....especially since it was a Wednesday & that is typically a lighter day year round!


----------



## DizNee Luver

UGH!!!  I got a warning email saying yesterday that I was nearing my limit on photobucket...so I went to my 2nd account for more uploads.  I got another email tonight (now keep in mind....I quit using the 1st acct) & they said I had exceeded so all my pics from that acct are gone in my PTR & TR!!!   I upgraded so they're supposed to be reinstated....but I don't know how soon.....THIS REALLY SUCKS!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

That does suck.  I use several different ones.  I am fickle.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> That does suck.  I use several different ones.  I am fickle.



Well I quit using it when it said I was at 8 of 10.....so not sure how it went over!!   But now that I paid for the upgrade.....I'd like my pics to show back up!!


----------



## FlameGirl

Oh my gosh...I just caught completely up on your TR.

Your family is just lovely.  Everyone seems so patient with each other...I just love the shots of the older boys with the little ones, being wonderful big brothers.  Also, the way you have family systems in place where you trade off and some go back to the room with what seems like no arguments is just wonderful.

It's so obvious there is a whole lot of love in that family of yours.  It's humbling.


----------



## DizNee Luver

FlameGirl said:


> Oh my gosh...I just caught completely up on your TR.
> 
> Your family is just lovely.  Everyone seems so patient with each other...I just love the shots of the older boys with the little ones, being wonderful big brothers.  Also, the way you have family systems in place where you trade off and some go back to the room with what seems like no arguments is just wonderful.
> 
> It's so obvious there is a whole lot of love in that family of yours.  It's humbling.



Thank you very much!  We had a discussion during the planning stages on how we would handle the nap/bedtimes for the twins & kids.  Everyone agreed to make 2 in charge for the day & not have 2 at nap & 2 different ones at bedtime.  This did work out & everyone knew when they would be on "duty"....so no surprises.  It did feel like you missed a lot of the day when on duty....but it was fair & equal & all worked out in the end.

We are very close & we survived....so that's a testiment in itself!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Gonna be a little break before I get the next posting up.....I upgraded my photobucket acct because all my earlier pics have disappeared for using to much bandwidth........unfortunately it upgraded the wrong acct so I am now working on uploading all those photos again.  It's a lengthy project but at least it will put all my disney trip photos on one acct!!!  Will check in tomorrow!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Ugh on Photobucket (although I am seeing your pics!)

I can't believe we stayed at PPH and didn't have dinner or the Kitchen Sink there.    We had planned to the night we came back from our Hollywood Adventure and it was just too late when we got back.   

That surfer Goofy is at Pop Century in WDW as well.     When we walked into the hotel I truly felt "home".    It was a nice feeling for sure!


----------



## disneydreamer74

I am sooo glad to hear that you enjoyed your meal at PCH grill. We have ressies there for our trip for my DD3's Birthday dinner. I thought that the make your own pizza would go over well with her and my niece..and by your pics..I can rest assured that I made the right choice..


----------



## kelmac284

Oh man Laurie that sucks about Photobucket.  I never even knew you could max that thing out but then when I add photos after awhile I delete them cuz I guess I was always afraid of that somehow.  Glad to know that that CAN happen.  EEK!  I am sorry you have to do that and to have to pay.  YUCK!  Hope it isn't too much of a pain and thanks for doing all this for us.  Really enjoying this!  It's truly like being there!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Ugh on Photobucket (although I am seeing your pics!)
> 
> I can't believe we stayed at PPH and didn't have dinner or the Kitchen Sink there.    We had planned to the night we came back from our Hollywood Adventure and it was just too late when we got back.
> 
> That surfer Goofy is at Pop Century in WDW as well.     When we walked into the hotel I truly felt "home".    It was a nice feeling for sure!



You missed a good meal!!  I've wanted to stay at the PPH....I like the laid back feel of it!!



disneydreamer74 said:


> I am sooo glad to hear that you enjoyed your meal at PCH grill. We have ressies there for our trip for my DD3's Birthday dinner. I thought that the make your own pizza would go over well with her and my niece..and by your pics..I can rest assured that I made the right choice..



You should be pleased!!  Remind them about her birthday!!  We went last year for our 25th anniversary & they brought out a balloon bouquet of (I think) 21 balloons....it was huge & we were handing them out to everyone in the restaurant!!



kelmac284 said:


> Oh man Laurie that sucks about Photobucket.  I never even knew you could max that thing out but then when I add photos after awhile I delete them cuz I guess I was always afraid of that somehow.  Glad to know that that CAN happen.  EEK!  I am sorry you have to do that and to have to pay.  YUCK!  Hope it isn't too much of a pain and thanks for doing all this for us.  Really enjoying this!  It's truly like being there!



You can only upload a certain amount in a month's time (10 bandwidth) & if you exceed it they disabled your links.....so all my pics from the PTR & the first few days of the TR are missing.  So I'm now re-uploading it on the "PRO" account which is unlimited bandwidth....just a pain in the tushy!!!


----------



## kelmac284

Laurie mom and I stayed at PPH for the ladies trip this past year and it was REALLY nice.  The room was nice sized and bigger than both the DLH AND the GCH standard rooms AND they treated us REALLY awesome for mom's birthday.  Went above and beyond and it was just a really nice stay.  I will DEF stay there again!


----------



## disneydreamer74

Oh, thanks Laurie!! I will remind them. I did order the Princess bucket cake thingy, and 2 favor bags for DD3 and my niece, but the reservationist said I would need to remind them at the dinner. Those pizzas look like fun for the kiddos and the price of food there is definitely reasonable.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Laurie mom and I stayed at PPH for the ladies trip this past year and it was REALLY nice.  The room was nice sized and bigger than both the DLH AND the GCH standard rooms AND they treated us REALLY awesome for mom's birthday.  Went above and beyond and it was just a really nice stay.  I will DEF stay there again!



I loved my stay at the DLH....but I'm actually disappointed with their remodel.....so if I would stay at one of the resorts...I think I'd go with the PPH!



disneydreamer74 said:


> Oh, thanks Laurie!! I will remind them. I did order the Princess bucket cake thingy, and 2 favor bags for DD3 and my niece, but the reservationist said I would need to remind them at the dinner. Those pizzas look like fun for the kiddos and the price of food there is definitely reasonable.



Yes, let them know about the extras you ordered as well.....just good to remind them!!


----------



## APX

More picture porn!


----------



## DizNee Luver

APX said:


> More picture porn!



Sorry trying to fix the lost pics......still have pages 56, 57, 58, 59, 60 & part of 61 to go!!

Will try to get something new up this evening!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I was feeling a little guilty not getting anything new up today.....so here's a start to our Knott's Berry Farm Day, July 30.

We started our day at the Storyteller's Cafe at the Grand Californian Hotel.  Beautiful restaurant in a beautiful hotel.  We had done a lunch here in 2005 but never been to this character meal.  We were seated almost immediately & started taking pictures of the interior:






















Here's the family:






































I was sitting there, when a gal comes up from behind & says....I recognize those twins......I turn around to see Jenn (GrizBuzz)....one of the DIS Divas.  I know Jenn & her family live in Switzerland so I was quite shocked to see her standing there!!  I hadn't seen where she would be visiting Disneyland...so a pleasant surprise!!  This was their last morning & was happy I got a couple minutes to chat with her*+*+*+*+DIS Meet-Up #2*+*+*+*






The chef came out & put a special plate together for Shyann:






Addy had the Jr Scramble & Anthony had the Mickey Waffles:










Derek & I got the Banana Stuffed French Toast:










Betty got the Denver Omelet:






Tyler, Nick & Mike all got the buffet.  Here's a few pics of their plates:


















When I get the next post on here.....how about some characters?!!


----------



## APX

You went to knotts eh? Did you see the Mystery Lodge? (I think it's still there)

It's a very good show.


----------



## DizNee Luver

APX said:


> You went to knotts eh? Did you see the Mystery Lodge? (I think it's still there)
> 
> It's a very good show.



We didn't get to any of the shows.....I'll get into my Knott's Day tomorrow.


----------



## APX

DizNee Luver said:


> We didn't get to any of the shows.....I'll get into my Knott's Day tomorrow.



Awww, well next time you go there, watch that show, you won't be disappointed. 

Also, loving the food porn, that banana stuffed toast looks yummy!


----------



## kaoden39

I so want to try that banana stuffed french toast.  Yummy.  Addy is gonna be a ham like Kody.


----------



## DizNee Luver

APX said:


> Awww, well next time you go there, watch that show, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Also, loving the food porn, that banana stuffed toast looks yummy!



I don't think there will be a next time.......lol I'll get into that....I promise!



kaoden39 said:


> I so want to try that banana stuffed french toast.  Yummy.  Addy is gonna be a ham like Kody.



Addy should model...she's always posing!  Reminds me of Zoolander!!  lol


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I don't think there will be a next time.......lol I'll get into that....I promise!
> 
> 
> 
> Addy should model...she's always posing!  Reminds me of Zoolander!!  lol



I love Zoolander!!


----------



## srauchbauer

I was so excited to see more pics this morning - everybody is looking wide eyed and not so tired.  The food looked great.  Quick ?:  Is storyteller a sit down then the characters come out like Ariel's Grotto or buffet?  It's one of the meals I'm planning so very curious.


----------



## DizNee Luver

srauchbauer said:


> I was so excited to see more pics this morning - everybody is looking wide eyed and not so tired.  The food looked great.  Quick ?:  Is storyteller a sit down then the characters come out like Ariel's Grotto or buffet?  It's one of the meals I'm planning so very curious.



It is a sit-down meal, but you can either do their buffet or order off menu.  The characters come to your table & then while we were there....they did a game of follow the leader thru the restaurant & then ending up in front of the buffet to dance.  We'd never done this one before...but we will be doing it again!!  Kids loved it & the food was really good!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I got the first part of my trip report fixed!!!  I had to re upload every single picture on the "Pro" account which is unlimited & repost the new links into every single post from the beginning of the TR up to page 61....but it's done so now I can get back to where I left off!! 

Back to our Knott's Day, Friday July 30!!!


----------



## kelmac284

Man Laurie I give you a lot of credit.  I would have given up LOL.  That was a lot of work the FIRST time round.  You are really awesome to do all this!!

So excited to see the next installment as always.  I find myself checking in frequently to see what is next 

Let's just say I have had a REALLY bad week and this is one of the few things that has kept my spirits up!  Can't wait for the next part!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So when I left you last night, breakfast had just been served!  Time for some characters!!

First up was Meeko from Pocahontus:


















Someone got a picture of the melon tray on the buffet:






Another picture of the light fixtures in the restaurant:






Michayla hanging out in her stroller:














Terk from Tarzan:


















Meeko came back by:






Then left:






Jenn stopped by our table on her way out & gave me a handful of cute ladybug chocolates from Switzerland:






Brer Fox....one of our favorites....since he is so mischievious & fun!!:














Getting ready to take the family pic & he took over the photo:






He let everyone else be seen this time:






As he was getting ready to move on:






Next post will have Chip & wandering the restaurant!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Man Laurie I give you a lot of credit.  I would have given up LOL.  That was a lot of work the FIRST time round.  You are really awesome to do all this!!
> 
> So excited to see the next installment as always.  I find myself checking in frequently to see what is next
> 
> Let's just say I have had a REALLY bad week and this is one of the few things that has kept my spirits up!  Can't wait for the next part!



If I hadn't linked my report to some other threads I would have just had them stay blank until the 24th of this month (which is when they would have been re-activated)....but I hated having the pics gone after all that work to includ them.....so I just uploaded all day & got it done.....boring & frustrating at times....but glad I got it done!!

I'm sorry you're having a rough week.....how's the headaches??  Those are just the worse.....just can't function with one of those!!  I'm glad my TR makes you smile!!! (that made me smile!)


----------



## kaoden39

Shy seemed rather taken with Meeko.  That is so thrilling to see.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

I knew I would regret not going to our storyteller's breakfast even more than not going to Napa Rose (which I actually do not regret).    We were just so seriously dragging that morning, I could not get us up and over there.


----------



## srauchbauer

kaoden39 said:


> Shy seemed rather taken with Meeko.  That is so thrilling to see.



noticed the same thing


----------



## DizNee Luver

So next up was Chip:


















The "Park Ranger" (or maybe it was a guide) went around & gathered all the kids that wanted to play a game of Follow the Leader.  The characters joined in & after wandering thru the entire restaurant they end up in front of the buffet in a big open area to dance.











































































Watch for Dale & Kenai next post!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Shy seemed rather taken with Meeko.  That is so thrilling to see.



She was not afraid of Meeko....can't say that about some of the others!!



GoofySon'sMom said:


> I knew I would regret not going to our storyteller's breakfast even more than not going to Napa Rose (which I actually do not regret).    We were just so seriously dragging that morning, I could not get us up and over there.



We were very pleased with this meal & loved seeing some different characters!



srauchbauer said:


> noticed the same thing



It was a big furry stuffed animal.....lol!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Next up was Dale:


































Then Kenai (just so you know.....he can't do autographs):


































Michayla:










When we were leaving the table, I got the opportunity to get a picture done with Kenai:






This is outside in the Valet area of the Grand:






_*Breakfast + Tip + Tax = $187.96 less 15% AP Disc. = $165.18
We are kinda kicking ourselves for not doing this meal sooner.  We were surprised at how good the food was & the character interaction.  We loved seeing new characters (Meeko, Terk, Kenai) as well as some old friends.  The Follow the Leader game was fun for the kids especially with Brer Fox being there.  We will definitely be returning & highly recommend it!*_

This afternoon I'll try to get the rest of the day organized & up on here.  Have to go feed babies, pick up Ty & go find something to wear for my 30th reunion tonight!!  Be back later!


----------



## srauchbauer

Jeff (DH) was excited to hear that it was sit down - haoping maybe a little less expensive the buffet.  He always complains that we never eat our $$ worth.  I always remind him it's the characters not the food.  Then I don't have to walk around the park looking for everybodies favorite character..   A little extra cost for a happy mommy is always worth it.


----------



## Sherry E

Don't kick yourself for not doing the Critter Breakfast sooner, Laurie (and Vicki, too, for that matter).  Just like all the other DLR restaurants, it has its off days too.  I've done it a few times.  The last time we went, my two friends didn't care for the food and they cared even less about the characters!  (The food was not good on that day we were there.  It was an off day.)  Your timing probably worked out the way it was supposed to work out.  Maybe if you had gone on another day it wouldn't have been as good.

I love Storytellers as a restaurant in general - I love the cozy atmosphere and the woodsy decorations.  I love it more for lunch and dinner than as a character meal, however.  Meanwhile, others on the DIS said they have eaten there and the food and service at dinner were horrendous and they all got food poisoning, etc.  (What's a good experience for one group may be horrible for the next group!)

The problem that I have with the Critter Breakfast character meal is that the buffet is very small and limited.  Good thing it is $22.99 (off-peak season price), so the buffet is a better value to me than the breakfast menu items.  The breakfast menu items are waaaaay too costly for what they are.  You are basically paying $18+ for something (is it the American Breakfast?) that is the size of a Denny's Grand Slam - or smaller.  Also, I love Chip and Dale but as you have pointed out, they are everywhere so I can find them at Goofy's.  I like Meeko, but not enough to draw me to the Critter Breakfast every time.  Otherwise - no interest in Koda and Kenai whatsoever.  And the breakfast food, to me (not counting last time when it was just not good), was no better than at any other DLR restaurant - but it's in a different setting so it seems more rustic and earthy.

The non-character lunch and dinner prices are actually much more reasonable for what they are, in comparison to the high breakfast menu prices.

Anyway, I'm glad to hear you did the Critter Breakfast on a good day (an 'on day') and that it was a big hit for everyone.  I'm sure I will do the CB again at some point in the future if someone in my group just _has_ to do it, but none of the people I have gone there with were that blown away on any trip, and actually my friends said that there were some items (can't remember what - maybe the sausage?  Definitely the fruit, for sure!) that were much better at Goofy's (as a general rule - not Goofy's on an off day!).

I have yet to try Minnie & Friends.  If and when my friend from Idaho ever come back out, that might be the time to try it.  She was a big Goofy's fan in the old days, but since the Pooh characters are now M&F (in the old, old days they used to be at Goofy's when it was the only character meal), I have a feeling she would want to dine with Pooh & the gang.  I am just hoping we don't end up at M&F on one of their off days, when the food is cold and blah.


----------



## kelmac284

Glad you enjoyed ST!  When we did this breakfast on the ladies trip there didn't seem to be as many characters but perhaps with our large group they stayed away.  But it was still fun and the food is always good.  We love it there and usually eat there most trips for dinner!  LOVE the buffet and just the food in general!!

And thanks for asking.  Luckily my headaches have subsided a bit.  I get really bad migraines and have LOTS of triggers but this week it seemed to be allergies.  But I have had a BUNCH of other stress so that didn't help but like I said I have sure loved coming here and reading your reports.  One def bright spot in my day!!


----------



## srauchbauer

What a great job Laurie I look forward to seeing the rest.  Because you are such a Disney expert I have a question for you:  What is Peter Pans saying?  Something about never growing up.  I have a pic of Peter pan and Keith together and thought that his saying would be a cute title.


----------



## DizNee Luver

srauchbauer said:


> Jeff (DH) was excited to hear that it was sit down - haoping maybe a little less expensive the buffet.  He always complains that we never eat our $$ worth.  I always remind him it's the characters not the food.  Then I don't have to walk around the park looking for everybodies favorite character..   A little extra cost for a happy mommy is always worth it.



Ordering off the menu won't save you much...by the time you add in drink, tax & tip......but I agree with you in saving time by going to the character meals & having them come to your table vs standing in long lines in the parks (with no guarantee that the character won't leave before you get up to them).



Sherry E said:


> Don't kick yourself for not doing the Critter Breakfast sooner, Laurie (and Vicki, too, for that matter).  Just like all the other DLR restaurants, it has its off days too.  I've done it a few times.  The last time we went, my two friends didn't care for the food and they cared even less about the characters!  (The food was not good on that day we were there.  It was an off day.)  Your timing probably worked out the way it was supposed to work out.  Maybe if you had gone on another day it wouldn't have been as good.
> 
> I love Storytellers as a restaurant in general - I love the cozy atmosphere and the woodsy decorations.  I love it more for lunch and dinner than as a character meal, however.  Meanwhile, others on the DIS said they have eaten there and the food and service at dinner were horrendous and they all got food poisoning, etc.  (What's a good experience for one group may be horrible for the next group!)
> 
> The problem that I have with the Critter Breakfast character meal is that the buffet is very small and limited.  Good thing it is $22.99 (off-peak season price), so the buffet is a better value to me than the breakfast menu items.  The breakfast menu items are waaaaay too costly for what they are.  You are basically paying $18+ for something (is it the American Breakfast?) that is the size of a Denny's Grand Slam - or smaller.  Also, I love Chip and Dale but as you have pointed out, they are everywhere so I can find them at Goofy's.  I like Meeko, but not enough to draw me to the Critter Breakfast every time.  Otherwise - no interest in Koda and Kenai whatsoever.  And the breakfast food, to me (not counting last time when it was just not good), was no better than at any other DLR restaurant - but it's in a different setting so it seems more rustic and earthy.
> 
> The non-character lunch and dinner prices are actually much more reasonable for what they are, in comparison to the high breakfast menu prices.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to hear you did the Critter Breakfast on a good day (an 'on day') and that it was a big hit for everyone.  I'm sure I will do the CB again at some point in the future if someone in my group just _has_ to do it, but none of the people I have gone there with were that blown away on any trip, and actually my friends said that there were some items (can't remember what - maybe the sausage?  Definitely the fruit, for sure!) that were much better at Goofy's (as a general rule - not Goofy's on an off day!).
> 
> I have yet to try Minnie & Friends.  If and when my friend from Idaho ever come back out, that might be the time to try it.  She was a big Goofy's fan in the old days, but since the Pooh characters are now M&F (in the old, old days they used to be at Goofy's when it was the only character meal), I have a feeling she would want to dine with Pooh & the gang.  I am just hoping we don't end up at M&F on one of their off days, when the food is cold and blah.



I'm glad we hit on an "ON" day!!  Was starting to get worried!!  My kids haven't seen Brother Bear but enjoyed meeting a bear!  I liked seeing new characters for us.  Derek used to have a big stuffed Meeko when he was little....so was glad he was there....lol Ordering off the menu is high because you're still paying for the "experience"....at least I knew I was getting a hot breakfast!



kelmac284 said:


> Glad you enjoyed ST!  When we did this breakfast on the ladies trip there didn't seem to be as many characters but perhaps with our large group they stayed away.  But it was still fun and the food is always good.  We love it there and usually eat there most trips for dinner!  LOVE the buffet and just the food in general!!
> 
> And thanks for asking.  Luckily my headaches have subsided a bit.  I get really bad migraines and have LOTS of triggers but this week it seemed to be allergies.  But I have had a BUNCH of other stress so that didn't help but like I said I have sure loved coming here and reading your reports.  One def bright spot in my day!!



We enjoyed our lunch there in 2005 & had thought about going back for a meal....but we just never had....until this day.  I'd like to go back for a dinner sometime.

I understand about the migraines.  I get 4 a year.....weird I know how many huh?  I get one every 3 months.  Totally knocks me out of commission.  All I can do is shut myself in to my dark room & try to sleep.  Not always an option in my house!



srauchbauer said:


> What a great job Laurie I look forward to seeing the rest.  Because you are such a Disney expert I have a question for you:  What is Peter Pans saying?  Something about never growing up.  I have a pic of Peter pan and Keith together and thought that his saying would be a cute title.



I can't come up with the quote.  I know he takes Wendy because he doesn't want her to have to grow up & she can read to the Lost Boys at bedtime.  I know in the movie Hook, they do a song "I don't want to grow up.......etc."  Sorry I couldn't help anymore than that.


----------



## srauchbauer

[
I can't come up with the quote.  I know he takes Wendy because he doesn't want her to have to grow up & she can read to the Lost Boys at bedtime.  I know in the movie Hook, they do a song "I don't want to grow up.......etc."  Sorry I couldn't help anymore than that.[/QUOTE]

thanks for thinking - guess I will have to watch Peter Pan this weekend.


----------



## DizNee Luver

That's not a bad thing......


----------



## DizNee Luver

So after breakfast, we loaded up the van & headed towards Knott's Berry Farm.  I hadn't been since 1984.  I knew it wouldn't be anything like Disneyland but still went into it expecting a good time for everyone.  We parked & made the long walk to the gates (Really long walk).


















We hadn't bought tickets ahead of time (with the chance we changed our minds about going) but we did have a $9.00 off coupon.  It cost $45.99/adult & I think $29.99 for the kids/senior.....drawing a blank on that one. Once we entered the gates, they had a photographer there to take our family picture:










The older boys took off to ride some of the thrill coasters & we took the kids to Camp Snoopy:


















Here's a couple pics of the metal scenery:














Here's a stage in Camp Snoopy:


















The first ride Anthony & Addy rode was Woodstock's Airmail:


----------



## DizNee Luver

The next ride the kids wanted to do was Snoopy's Gr8 Sk8.  They went to get in line & we waited....for quite a while.....the line was behind the ride & hidden, so we couldn't see how long it actually was.  It was a very slow loader with only one worker.


































While we were waiting on the kids.....Mike, Betty & Shyann rode the mini train: Grand Sierra Scenic Railroad:






















































Next up more Camp Snoopy!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I would have to say that today was the warmest day we had this trip.  If it wasn't hotter, it was because there was little shade in the park.

The next ride they did was Lucy's Tugboat:






































Addy rode the Log Peeler.....Anthony was too big to ride this:


























As we were leaving Camp Snoopy, we saw the Stage Coach go by:






Entering Fiesta Village:






The kids cooling off in a fountain:






More metal scenery & one of the rides in Fiesta Village:


















That's all for today, got to go get ready for my reunion.


----------



## kaoden39

Have fun at your reunion.  Go class of 1980!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Have fun at your reunion.  Go class of 1980!!



 Woo Hoo!!

Had fun last night reconnecting with old friends.  Today & tomorrow is our school's All-Classes Reunion....so time to see some others!  Also have a birthday party to attend this afternoon.....busy, busy, busy!!  It's funny how I can go months with nothing, then everything falls on the same weekend!!  Not sure if I'll get any TR done today, since I'm leaving in an hour & don't plan on being home until 9:30 tonight......unsure how much I'll go tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Woo Hoo!!
> 
> Had fun last night reconnecting with old friends.  Today & tomorrow is our school's All-Classes Reunion....so time to see some others!  Also have a birthday party to attend this afternoon.....busy, busy, busy!!  It's funny how I can go months with nothing, then everything falls on the same weekend!!  Not sure if I'll get any TR done today, since I'm leaving in an hour & don't plan on being home until 9:30 tonight......unsure how much I'll go tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!



Sounds great to me.  Have fun!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Sounds great to me.  Have fun!!



Well........the All Class Reunion was HOT (upper 90's), little shade & very small crowd.  The people I was gonna hang with.....didn't show up or were coming later.....so I left.  Next on the agenda, friends of mine celebrating their birthdays together....hope the place is shady with air conditioning.....lol  Maybe karaoke tonight.....we'll see......  Bye!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Well........the All Class Reunion was HOT (upper 90's), little shade & very small crowd.  The people I was gonna hang with.....didn't show up or were coming later.....so I left.  Next on the agenda, friends of mine celebrating their birthdays together....hope the place is shady with air conditioning.....lol  Maybe karaoke tonight.....we'll see......  Bye!



That sucks.  I wouldn't have stayed in the heat either.  Have fun celebrating and being a social butterfly.  I know how much you love your karaoke, enjoy!!


----------



## PoohNFriends

Thanks for the awesome TR, DizNee Luver.  I just saw it yesterday so didn't read too much, but enjoyed looking at all your pics!  I made me hungry and even more excited for my 1st trip ..........in May !


----------



## kelmac284

Enjoyed the Knott's portion and you KNOW how I feel about that place LOL but it looks like at least the little ones enjoyed themselves but then kids always have fun pretty much anywhere.  My kids like the rides at the fair.  EWWW! 

Glad you are enjoying your weekend but I must admit I am going through withdrawls LOL.

Have fun today whatever you end up doing and can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> That sucks.  I wouldn't have stayed in the heat either.  Have fun celebrating and being a social butterfly.  I know how much you love your karaoke, enjoy!!



LOL, social butterfly   I'm just SO in demand!!
I did go wow them at my friends karaoke!!  Nobody ever expects the singing voice that comes out of me.....lol



PoohNFriends said:


> Thanks for the awesome TR, DizNee Luver.  I just saw it yesterday so didn't read too much, but enjoyed looking at all your pics!  I made me hungry and even more excited for my 1st trip ..........in May !



Thanx for stopping in.....still have a ton more to go!!  1st trip.....woo hoo....lots of useful info in this report that might help you plan a few things to include!!  Ask questions if you think of any!!!



kelmac284 said:


> Enjoyed the Knott's portion and you KNOW how I feel about that place LOL but it looks like at least the little ones enjoyed themselves but then kids always have fun pretty much anywhere.  My kids like the rides at the fair.  EWWW!
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your weekend but I must admit I am going through withdrawls LOL.
> 
> Have fun today whatever you end up doing and can't wait for the next installment.



Withdrawl no more.....gonna go organize & get back to our Knott's Day!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Woo Hoo.....back to the report!!

When I left you, we were wandering thru Fiesta Village at Knott's Berry Farm.  We were looking for shade & found a very nice spot with seating next to the carousel.  I fed Michayla her lunch as Shyann slept in her stroller.  Betty sat with me while Mike took Anthony & Addy on the carousel.  This carousel is over 100 years old & has some of the strangest looking, hand-carved animals.  Here are just a few of them:


























Addy, Mike & Anthony:























The boys texted me to say they were in line for Perilous Plunge....so we went in search for them.  We got stopped at the train crossing:






Once we got headed in the right direction, we got there just in time to see the ride going up the massive hill.  I was hoping it was the boys....but alas....they had just gone!!  We missed them!  But here is the ride when they climb the hill & then come down at a 75 degree angle....YIKES!










More metal scenery:






This is called the Rip Tide......It should be called "are you nuts?".  This thing swings you in a circle as your row of seats spin around forwards & backwards.....got sick just watching it....lol:






This is Supreme Scream....taller than the Maliboomer & goes opposite of it as well.  Instead of shooting upwards.....you are taken up to the top 254 feet & then dropped at 50 miles per hour.  






Mike, Anthony, Addy & I rode the Log ride.  Mike & I rode this non-stop in 1984 (it was in October....so all decorated in Halloween style)....so we had to go check it out again.  I didn't take pics but will say that Addy was so darned cute.  I hate the drops now & I told her I would put my head down when we got up to the drop.....when we were getting near it....she turns & looks at me & says "Ok, mom, put your head down....it will ok"....lol Love it that my 5 yr old has to keep me safe!! 

Shyann & Michayla:










The Excellerator.......this is one of those coasters that you go up a high hill & come straight back down......yuck!  I guess Tyler & Derek rode this one:










This is where we ended up for lunch......Coasters......this was the cheeseburger & fries & also the kids chicken strip meal.














_*Coasters:  5 Cheeseburgers, 5 fries, 2 kid meals & 6 cokes:  $96.25
The food was comparable to cafeteria food that had been sitting under the lamps for long periods of time.  The burger had no flavor, the fries were whimpy & unseasoned.  The prices were crazy!!  We've had nice sit down meals at Disneyland (where everyone ate) for the same amount or less!!*_

Next post will have Tyler & Derek on Boomerang & most of the family leaving!


----------



## kaoden39

But, on the plus side they have Pepsi!!

It sounds like you are having a great weekend, and I am thrilled for you.


----------



## DizNee Luver

After our uneventful lunch......Betty wanted to ride on the Calico Railroad (the big train) & she got some pics along the way.  Mike, Anthony, Addy & Shyann went as well:


















































On the train......Addy & Anthony got a bit freaked out when the bandits jumped on to rob them....lol:


----------



## kaoden39

We went when I was 7 or 8 years old to Knott's and when we rode the stage coach and the robbers "robbed" us my family thought that it would be funny to not tell me that it was going to happen.  I was hysterical and pretty much inconsolable.  They were "taking" a prisoner and my dad volunteered.  It was horrible.  Really ruined the whole trip.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> But, on the plus side they have Pepsi!!



You can say that again! The one thing that I don't like about being in Disney!   This trip they had Pepsi at the Observatory ... you would have thought someone gave me large sums of cash I was so happy!


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> You can say that again! The one thing that I don't like about being in Disney!   This trip they had Pepsi at the Observatory ... you would have thought someone gave me large sums of cash I was so happy!



Too funny.  I have in the past been known to take my Diet Pepsi into Disneyland in the past.


----------



## DizNee Luver

As they were off doing that, Nick, Michayla & I went to watch Tyler & Derek on the Boomerang.  This is a coaster that pulls you up a big hill, releases you to go thru loops, twists & turns & then back up a steep hill.  They then release you to do the whole thing again backwards!!:






















































When we met back up, Mike, Betty, Nick, Anthony, Addy & the twins decided to head back to the motel (it was about 1:30/2pm)  They were hot & we just weren't finding a lot to keep most of the group interested.  I stayed with Tyler & Derek so I could do a couple rides.

As the big group was heading home....they took a detour to at least see a beach.  The drove to Huntington Beach & only paused long enough to take these 4 pics.  They went back to the motel & let the kids play in Castaway Cove & also took short naps.  The plan was for them to meet us back at Knott's for dinner at 7:30pm.


















I didn't take any pictures of the rides Ty, Derek & I did but here's what we conquered.  The first ride we went to was the Ghostrider.  It is one of the longest & tallest wooden roller coasters in the world.  That being said.....it was unfortunate it was the longest!!  I have never ridden on a wooden coaster & didn't think it would be too bad.  I was dead wrong!!  We waited in line about 30 minutes & then go on.  We started out & I thought, this isn't too bad.  As you know....drops are not my thing....so when we started the climb for the big hill....I put my head down & held on for dear life.  Problem was.....I never could get my head back up, open my eyes....or even scream.  This was the longest, scariest, shakiest, joint-jarring thing I'd ever done!!  I was so scared that I couldn't even scream.  (I told the boys when I'm not screaming....that's a bad thing!)  I felt like I had been hit by a semi-truck & then dragged for miles over speed bumps.  I have fibromyalgia & I can tell you this was the only day I had to take a muscle relaxant.  Never, ever again!!

Ok, with that being over (as I laid on the pavement kissing it & thank God for saving me that day) we decided to take a leisurely rafting trip on the Bigfoot Rapids.  This is like Grizzly River Run but way shorter & tamer.  It kinda felt like we just did an oval shape & then you were done.  Tyler & I got soaked & Derek was virtually dry.....not sure how he does that, but always the scenario on these rides!

We stopped to do a bit of shopping & I found a tshirt saying I had rode the Ghostrider coaster.  It also had all the stats on length, height, etc.  I will wear this proudly....just like I did the tshirt in Hawaii after I mistakenly para-sailed with a huge fear of heights.....what can I say....the guys working the boat were yummy!!

Our next ride was the Calico Mine Train.  I remember this ride from my childhood but couldn't believe how lame it was now.  The people (animitronics??) were so bad that all we could do was chuckle on this ride.  The narration reminded me of the Jungle Cruise....just not as funny!

The last ride on my bucket list for Knott's was the Jaquar.  The boys had rode this earlier & said it was kinda like Big Thunder Mtn RR.....so they were confident that I would be ok with this one.  Tyler had a massive headache after getting off the Ghostrider & decided to find some shade & rest.  So Derek & I rode it.  It was kinda like BTMRR & I had no issues with it.  

We exited the park after picking up our family photo.  When we were leaving....they said you need a stamp so you can get back in & I think it was Derek that said.....we definitely won't be coming back in....ever!  lol 

Next up.....outside the park gates & dinner at Mrs Knott's!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> But, on the plus side they have Pepsi!!
> 
> It sounds like you are having a great weekend, and I am thrilled for you.



I LVE Pepsi!! (but not at $4.00 each)



kaoden39 said:


> We went when I was 7 or 8 years old to Knott's and when we rode the stage coach and the robbers "robbed" us my family thought that it would be funny to not tell me that it was going to happen.  I was hysterical and pretty much inconsolable.  They were "taking" a prisoner and my dad volunteered.  It was horrible.  Really ruined the whole trip.



Oh man....that is kinda mean!  Anthony & Addy's eyes go kinda big when they stormed in & said Hands UP!  Mike & Betty were laughing so they knew it was ok.



GoofySon'sMom said:


> You can say that again! The one thing that I don't like about being in Disney!   This trip they had Pepsi at the Observatory ... you would have thought someone gave me large sums of cash I was so happy!



I wish we had a choice of Coke or Pepsi....I thought they used to have both. 



kaoden39 said:


> Too funny.  I have in the past been known to take my Diet Pepsi into Disneyland in the past.



lol
But you really can't beat the Cherry Cokes at Coke Corner!!
You might find this funny.......I drink Pepsi but I did a report in college on Coca-Cola (the business & how it started) & have collected Coke stuff ever since.  Of course I've been thinning it out over the years & am down to 11 boxes that I can't find anyone interested in buying....been trying to sell it for 4 yrs now.


----------



## kaoden39

My BFF works as the west coast quality control for Coca Cola's plastic bottle making division.  She was an even bigger Pepsi fanatic than I was when we were growing up.  When she went to work for them she had to start drinking Coke products at work.  Now all she drinks is Coke products.  Somewhere along the line her MIL decided that she needed to collect Coca Cola paraphernalia, she has it all over house.  I laugh when I see it all.


----------



## DizNee Luver

After leaving the park, we went & looked around at the stores on the street in front of the park.  We picked up a few more items & then found ourselves at the candy shop.  They had fudge, fudge, fudge!!  All sorts of flavors.....we just couldn't resist!  It was a good buy too.....buy 4 pieces (which is basically a pound) & get 2 more pieces (another 1/2 lb) for free.  So for 6 huge pieces we paid $13.00.  I sure wish I would have taken pictures!!  We got mint, peanut butter, butterfinger, vanilla/choc, strawberry shortcake & one other....can't remember what it was.  While we waited for the rest of the family to get there....we thought about going into TGIF for a drink...but Ty didn't have his ID so we found a bench & waited.

When everyone arrived, we joined the line waiting on the outside of the restaurant.  There is a line almost all the time for this place.  I thought the line was pretty short for a Friday night.  We got in line at 7:45 & I believe we were ordering by 8:30....so not too bad.


















Mike got a boysenberry float....yummo!






Derek & I were a bit fried.  I burned the tops of my feet & the top of my head this day.  I think this was the hottest day of the entire trip.






The biscuits were soft, warm & oh so good!






The kids start off with jello:






The dinner came with a choice of soup or cherry rhubarb (rhubard diced & cooked in cherry juice....very good!) & a garden salad:










Nick ordered the chicken salad while the rest of us ordered the chicken dinner:






The dinners came with chicken, mashed potatoes & gravy & a choice of cabbage & diced ham or corn.....I believe we all went with the corn.  (the kids meal came with 2 drumsticks & the adults came with 4 pieces of chicken)














_*Betty covered this meal, so not sure exactly of the break down but it ran us $165 for 5 chicken dinners, 1 chicken salad, 2 kid meals & 6 drinks + tax + tip.
This meal was worth waiting in line for.  The biscuits just melt in your mouth, the chicken was perfectly seasoned, the sides & starters were all good, the boysenberry punch/float were tasty (and different) & each adult meal came with a piece of pie.  There is so much food & 2 adults could easily share one of these meals but hey, you only live once....chow down & enjoy!!  
This made up for the rest of the day.  It was that good & the service was wonderful.  We ended our day on a high note!  
We will probably never return to Knott's for the park...but we will definitely be driving there for dinner again!*_

*Knott's Berry Farm, the park.  Our experience may not be typical or may be the norm.  The crowds for a Friday in the summer was surprising.  Our longest wait for a ride was 30 mins.  Knott's reminded us of a State Fair.  It gets set up on a flat, treeless area with rides, carnies, boardwalk games & barkers, mass produced greasy food that is triple the price & just not super friendly workers.  It was hard to find shade & when you did find it....there was usually no seating.  Walking by games & having the employees calling to you to pay more money was annoying.  We found that Camp Snoopy was set up for very little kids & the thrill rides are for the older set.  Not a whole lot in the middle or for families to ride together.  You could do the trains & stage coach but that tires quickly.  We didn't make it to any of their shows, so I can't comment on them.  We also didn't see one character running around greeting kids.  I wasn't expecting Disneyland but I sure was expecting a bit more than what we saw.  It was an expensive $45/per adult for more than half of them to leave in less than 4 hours.  Lesson learned!*

Next installment will be our Hollywood....lets drive all over day!


----------



## kaoden39

Oh my gosh that meal is huge.  But, oh it sounds good.  I told Scotty that we are driving over to eat dinner next trip for sure.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So we are on to Day 8 of our adventure.  This was our 2nd non-Disney day....sorta....July 31st.

We started our day by sleeping in a bit & then driving to the Krispy Kreme, just south of Anaheim (in Orange I believe) at 10am.






























Yummmmmm Krispy Kreme Doughnuts.....ahhhhh:


























































Next up:  LA traffic & in search of the famous Pink's Hot Dog Stand.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Oh my gosh that meal is huge.  But, oh it sounds good.  I told Scotty that we are driving over to eat dinner next trip for sure.



It is definitely a huge meal & for $16 of good food...not too shabby of a price!  Worth the trip & really, it's not that far away!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So we ate doughnuts as we went down the road.....it amazes me that it doesn't seem to matter the time of day or day of the week.....LA traffic is horrendous!   Derek decided to take some pictures along the way:


























The blimp was hovering & covering the XGames that were in town.....maybe should have done that instead of Knott's.....lol:






As we made our way to Pink's, we passed by Paramount Pics & I was able to snap this shot as we drove by:






Not sure where the boys saw this?:






The famous Pink's Hot Dog Stand.....not exactly what I was expecting.....tucked between other buildings on a busy street....we find Pinks....an older building, a bit run down looking...something you might pass by if not looking for it.  We didn't get anything to eat here, but got a few (ok, a lot) of pictures:






















































From what I've read.....the line goes around the building at all hours of the day....so if you plan on stopping to eat....figure in the time you'll be waiting in line!


----------



## kaoden39

Looking at that line...I think I can make the same food at home and not wait in line my bad I am sure.  And looking at the line I wonder how many are tourists and how many are locals.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So after getting our fill of Pinks, we got back into the van & made our way towards Burbank.....of course snapping a ton of photos on the way:














































Warner Bros. Studios:














These buildings houses a few different record labels:










NBC Studios:


















Not sure what this was, but included it anyways:






ABC Studios:






Next up...the thing(s) that made this not a totally NON-Disney day!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Looking at that line...I think I can make the same food at home and not wait in line my bad I am sure.  And looking at the line I wonder how many are tourists and how many are locals.




Probably about half & half......the locals have kept that little place going for years!  It's a favorite of local business people & celebrities still go there.  I'm sure there were tourists hoping to catch a glimpse of someone important....but alas.....I stayed on the other side of the street!!!   I kid, I kid!!


----------



## kaoden39

Woo hoo!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Probably about half & half......the locals have kept that little place going for years!  It's a favorite of local business people & celebrities still go there.  I'm sure there were tourists hoping to catch a glimpse of someone important....but alas.....I stayed on the other side of the street!!!   I kid, I kid!!



They really missed out then!!


----------



## Sherry E

I would say that Pink's has equal parts local following and tourists (and celebrities, although the celebs don't always go there in person, but I will explain that in a second).  I am 43, but I remember long lines for Pink's way back when I was 14 and chowing down on their chili burgers!  It has grown in popularity over the last few decades, for sure, but it has a diehard local following.  

As for famous people at Pink's, a lot of the entertainment companies in this general area - and there are many - send their runners/assistants out to get mass quantities of Pink's Hot Dogs to bring back to the offices, or they order a bunch of Pink's stuff for cast parties and things like that.  Every now and then a few celebs show up at Pink's - there is a famous story about Bill Cosby showing up there, for example - but mostly they order things to be sent to them on movie sets far away or they have their assistants do the dirty work and get the food for them.

Another reason why Pink's spiked in popularity - other than word of mouth - over the last decade is because another local favorite hot dog place - Tail o' the Pup - closed down.  TOTP had a different kind of chili - it tasted different than Pink's, but was very yummy and had a definite following.  TOTP was the place that is famous in photos - you've all seen it.  It's the giant hot dog with a window in front. It was an iconic part of L.A. scenery, just like the giant doughnut that belongs to Randy's Donuts.  

So when TOTP closed down, sadly, I think a lot of the chili dog lovers migrated over to Pink's, and crowds increased.  I guess there just was not enough room in this town for two hot dog giants!!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> I would say that Pink's has equal parts local following and tourists (and celebrities, although the celebs don't always go there in person, but I will explain that in a second).  I am 43, but I remember long lines for Pink's way back when I was 14 and chowing down on their chili burgers!  It has grown in popularity over the last few decades, for sure, but it has a diehard local following.
> 
> As for famous people at Pink's, a lot of the entertainment companies in this general area - and there are many - send their runners/assistants out to get mass quantities of Pink's Hot Dogs to bring back to the offices, or they order a bunch of Pink's stuff for cast parties and things like that.  Every now and then a few celebs show up at Pink's - there is a famous story about Bill Cosby showing up there, for example - but mostly they order things to be sent to them on movie sets far away or they have their assistants do the dirty work and get the food for them.
> 
> Another reason why Pink's spiked in popularity - other than word of mouth - over the last decade is because another local favorite hot dog place - Tail o' the Pup - closed down.  TOTP had a different kind of chili - it tasted different than Pink's, but was very yummy and had a definite following.  TOTP was the place that is famous in photos - you've all seen it.  It's the giant hot dog with a window in front. It was an iconic part of L.A. scenery, just like the giant doughnut that belongs to Randy's Donuts.
> 
> So when TOTP closed down, sadly, I think a lot of the chili dog lovers migrated over to Pink's, and crowds increased.  I guess there just was not enough room in this town for two hot dog giants!!



You know that all makes total sense to me.


----------



## kelmac284

Loved the latest installment and I TOTALLY agree about the Knott's as I told you.  Ghostrider just about killed me when I rode on it and like you NEVER again!!  As I mentioned we just felt like it was NOT that fun.  The rides were too big for our kids at that point and like you said NO shade and it just seemed dirty and just NOT fun.  We left early so no chicken dinner either.  I WOULD like to try it but don't know if we will ever venture that way since we very rarely have a car when we are there.

Loved your other day and all the fun places you saw.  We used to have krispy kreme here in town but they got rid of them all.  I don't know why cuz I loved their donuts and the kids loved watching them make them.  Did that one have a pickle on it?  It kind of looked like it LOL.

And I am not a huge hot dog fan so don't know if I would even venture a try or not.

Can't wait to see the next installment!!


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> You know that all makes total sense to me.



I actually liked the Tail o' the Pup chili dogs better than Pink's.  Their chili was less, what should I call it, _in your face_ than Pink's is.  Pink's is good too, but I think it's a bit stronger of a chili than TOTP was.  But when TOTP closed down, Pink's got some new business.

There's another chili place on Sunset Blvd. called Carney's (it's a restaurant in a big cable car/street car/train kind of structure) - they also serve yummy burgers and hot dogs, and they are locally popular but they never quite caught on like Tail o' the Pup hot dog or, especially, Pink's.


----------



## kaoden39

kelmac284 said:


> Loved the latest installment and I TOTALLY agree about the Knott's as I told you.  Ghostrider just about killed me when I rode on it and like you NEVER again!!  As I mentioned we just felt like it was NOT that fun.  The rides were too big for our kids at that point and like you said NO shade and it just seemed dirty and just NOT fun.  We left early so no chicken dinner either.  I WOULD like to try it but don't know if we will ever venture that way since we very rarely have a car when we are there.
> 
> Loved your other day and all the fun places you saw.  We used to have krispy kreme here in town but they got rid of them all.  I don't know why cuz I loved their donuts and the kids loved watching them make them.  Did that one have a pickle on it?  It kind of looked like it LOL.
> 
> And I am not a huge hot dog fan so don't know if I would even venture a try or not.
> 
> Can't wait to see the next installment!!



Wow that sounds like Six Flags Discovery Park.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, and I forgot to say that the chicken dinner at Knott's looks amazing - waaaaaay better than it looked whenever I last had it (as a child!).  (I also enjoy the Knott's preserves!!)

It's funny about Knott's.  I'm glad it's there and it has its rightful place in amusement park history, but it's so obvious when you are there that it is just not even close to being as magical or fun or detailed as a Disney park.  I haven't been to Knott's since I was a kid, but even then I could tell it didn't hold a candle to Disney.  

Even when we used to have Busch Gardens and Marineland in SoCal (more amusement park options) decades ago, I was never as excited to go to those places as I was to go to DL.  And today - Magic Mountain?  Yuck.  And Universal Studios?  Well, it has some highlights, and it also has its rightful place in SoCal amusement park history, but I have never been itching to get back to USH to look at all the wonderful details or anything like I have beem/am with DLR.

Disney really is miles ahead of all of its competitors in the theme park world.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> I actually liked the Tail o' the Pup chili dogs better than Pink's.  Their chili was less, what should I call it, _in your face_ than Pink's is.  Pink's is good too, but I think it's a bit stronger of a chili than TOTP was.  But when TOTP closed down, Pink's got some new business.
> 
> There's another chili place on Sunset Blvd. called Carney's (it's a restaurant in a big cable car/street car/train kind of structure) - they also serve yummy burgers and hot dogs, and they are locally popular but they never quite caught on like Tail o' the Pup hot dog or, especially, Pink's.



I like Disneyland's chili that they put in the bread bowls.  I am lame.



Sherry E said:


> Oh, and I forgot to say that the chicken dinner at Knott's looks amazing - waaaaaay better than it looked whenever I last had it (as a child!).  (I also enjoy the Knott's preserves!!)
> 
> It's funny about Knott's.  I'm glad it's there and it has its rightful place in amusement park history, but it's so obvious when you are there that it is just not even close to being as magical or fun or detailed as a Disney park.  I haven't been to Knott's since I was a kid, but even then I could tell it didn't hold a candle to Disney.
> 
> Even when we used to have Busch Gardens and Marineland in SoCal (more amusement park options) decades ago, I was never as excited to go to those places as I was to go to DL.  And today - Magic Mountain?  Yuck.  And Universal Studios?  Well, it has some highlights, and it also has its rightful place in SoCal amusement park history, but I have never been itching to get back to USH to look at all the wonderful details or anything like I have beem/am with DLR.
> 
> Disney really is miles ahead of all of its competitors in the theme park world.



I loved Marineland when I went as a kid.  I also loved Marine World which was a great park before Six Flags bought it.


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> I like Disneyland's chili that they put in the bread bowls.  I am lame.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Marineland when I went as a kid.  I also loved Marine World which was a great park before Six Flags bought it.



I never made it to Marine World  but always wanted to go.  I do miss Marineland, though (even though it still didn't hold a candle to Disney).  Somehow, the Aquarium of the Pacific in Long Beach and Sea World in San Diego don't fill the Marineland void for me!

One thing I did like about Busch Gardens as a kid was that several of the gift shops smelled like incense or strong berry-scented candles.  It was everywhere we went.  Those smells stuck out in my mind.

As for chili - I haven't tried the stuff at DLR yet.  As far as I know, all the DLR chili has beans in it, right?  I like my chili without beans most of the time.

However, you're not lame.  I will admit to liking Dennison's chili in the can - that has to be lamer than liking the stuff in the bread bowl!!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> I never made it to Marine World  but always wanted to go.  I do miss Marineland, though (even though it still didn't hold a candle to Disney).  Somehow, the Aquarium of the Pacific in Long Beach and Sea World in San Diego don't fill the Marineland void for me!
> 
> One thing I did like about Busch Gardens as a kid was that several of the gift shops smelled like incense or strong berry-scented candles.  It was everywhere we went.  Those smells stuck out in my mind.
> 
> As for chili - I haven't tried the stuff at DLR yet.  As far as I know, all the DLR chili has beans in it, right?  I like my chili without beans most of the time.
> 
> However, you're not lame.  I will admit to liking Dennison's chili in the can - that has to be lamer than liking the stuff in the bread bowl!!



Honestly the first thing that crossed my mind was Dennison's when we had them.    But everything is better in a bread bowl.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We made our way to:






& saw this:






But we didn't think we were quite in the right spot for getting pictures, so we ended up taking a very long trip around the block & ended up passing by the NBC Studios again.....lol:






A couple signs:














Now lookie what we found!!!:






















To the left:






To the left of center:






Right of center:






Right side:






These are on the top of the rod iron fence surrounding the property:































More Walt Disney Studios coming up!!


----------



## kaoden39

Aren't those Mickey heads cute?


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> They really missed out then!!







Sherry E said:


> I would say that Pink's has equal parts local following and tourists (and celebrities, although the celebs don't always go there in person, but I will explain that in a second).  I am 43, but I remember long lines for Pink's way back when I was 14 and chowing down on their chili burgers!  It has grown in popularity over the last few decades, for sure, but it has a diehard local following.
> 
> As for famous people at Pink's, a lot of the entertainment companies in this general area - and there are many - send their runners/assistants out to get mass quantities of Pink's Hot Dogs to bring back to the offices, or they order a bunch of Pink's stuff for cast parties and things like that.  Every now and then a few celebs show up at Pink's - there is a famous story about Bill Cosby showing up there, for example - but mostly they order things to be sent to them on movie sets far away or they have their assistants do the dirty work and get the food for them.
> 
> Another reason why Pink's spiked in popularity - other than word of mouth - over the last decade is because another local favorite hot dog place - Tail o' the Pup - closed down.  TOTP had a different kind of chili - it tasted different than Pink's, but was very yummy and had a definite following.  TOTP was the place that is famous in photos - you've all seen it.  It's the giant hot dog with a window in front. It was an iconic part of L.A. scenery, just like the giant doughnut that belongs to Randy's Donuts.
> 
> So when TOTP closed down, sadly, I think a lot of the chili dog lovers migrated over to Pink's, and crowds increased.  I guess there just was not enough room in this town for two hot dog giants!!



I thought I had the fifty-fifty guess about right.....I had seen documentaries that had Pink's history in it......I would have loved to try one....just so I could say I ate one....but didn't feel like standing in a long line or eating right after having a doughnut in the car.



kelmac284 said:


> Loved the latest installment and I TOTALLY agree about the Knott's as I told you.  Ghostrider just about killed me when I rode on it and like you NEVER again!!  As I mentioned we just felt like it was NOT that fun.  The rides were too big for our kids at that point and like you said NO shade and it just seemed dirty and just NOT fun.  We left early so no chicken dinner either.  I WOULD like to try it but don't know if we will ever venture that way since we very rarely have a car when we are there.
> 
> Loved your other day and all the fun places you saw.  We used to have krispy kreme here in town but they got rid of them all.  I don't know why cuz I loved their donuts and the kids loved watching them make them.  Did that one have a pickle on it?  It kind of looked like it LOL.
> 
> And I am not a huge hot dog fan so don't know if I would even venture a try or not.
> 
> Can't wait to see the next installment!!



I'm not sure which donut you're questioning but I can guarantee, no one had doughnuts & pickles......lol 

I forgot to mention this in my Knott's review....so here goes:

_*Knott's was filthy!!  The bathrooms had toilet paper & paper towels all over the floor....you literally had to wade thru it to get in & out.  The tables, seats, benches were sticky, there was garbage on the ground, people were smoking way outside the smoking areas & I stepped on 2 wads of gum in the first 30 minutes.......GROSS!!  You didn't want to touch or sit on anything & you took your life in your hands if you needed the restroom!!*_

Ok, off my soapbox!! 



Sherry E said:


> I actually liked the Tail o' the Pup chili dogs better than Pink's.  Their chili was less, what should I call it, _in your face_ than Pink's is.  Pink's is good too, but I think it's a bit stronger of a chili than TOTP was.  But when TOTP closed down, Pink's got some new business.
> 
> There's another chili place on Sunset Blvd. called Carney's (it's a restaurant in a big cable car/street car/train kind of structure) - they also serve yummy burgers and hot dogs, and they are locally popular but they never quite caught on like Tail o' the Pup hot dog or, especially, Pink's.



Hmmm, I'd be interested in looking up Carney's next time....fascinated with restaurants that are made in trains, cable cars, etc.....just weird that way!!



Sherry E said:


> Oh, and I forgot to say that the chicken dinner at Knott's looks amazing - waaaaaay better than it looked whenever I last had it (as a child!).  (I also enjoy the Knott's preserves!!)
> 
> It's funny about Knott's.  I'm glad it's there and it has its rightful place in amusement park history, but it's so obvious when you are there that it is just not even close to being as magical or fun or detailed as a Disney park.  I haven't been to Knott's since I was a kid, but even then I could tell it didn't hold a candle to Disney.
> 
> Even when we used to have Busch Gardens and Marineland in SoCal (more amusement park options) decades ago, I was never as excited to go to those places as I was to go to DL.  And today - Magic Mountain?  Yuck.  And Universal Studios?  Well, it has some highlights, and it also has its rightful place in SoCal amusement park history, but I have never been itching to get back to USH to look at all the wonderful details or anything like I have beem/am with DLR.
> 
> Disney really is miles ahead of all of its competitors in the theme park world.



The chicken dinner was sooooooo good!!  Tasted better than the pictures gave it justice!!  The whole experience with this restaurant was positive!!  Worth it to just visit Knott's for that.


----------



## DizNee Luver

These were on either side of the gate:










The water tower:














Have I mentioned how much I loved my new camera!!:






The Partner's Statue located just to the right of center thru the gates:










The building with the 7 Dwarfs holding it up:






























Sleepy:






Happy:






Grumpy:






Dopey:






Doc:






Sneezy:






Bashful:






This was to the far right side of the main gate:


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Aren't those Mickey heads cute?



Yes, yes they are!!


----------



## kaoden39

Those are my favorite kind of palm trees!!  I wouldn't mind a couple for my front yard.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We decided to drive to the backside to try & get more pics of the water tower & realized when we got back there.....we had totally forgotten about the Sorcerer Mickey hat!!  We found it!!

More water tower:














The Roy E. Disney Animation Building:














































A studio sign:






Another Disney Studio Building to the right of the animation building:






We got back on:






And got a couple more pics from where we first started at (but didn't get out for pics):






















The commissary sign......begs to wonder if the commissary is ever open to the public???






One more Disney building:






So finishes our Walt Disney Studios tour....thank you for joining us on this colorful pictorial.  Please take your seats & we will continue our Hollywood tour in just a few minutes.......lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Those are my favorite kind of palm trees!!  I wouldn't mind a couple for my front yard.



The metal ones??  I like palm trees they seem so tropical!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> The metal ones??  I like palm trees they seem so tropical!!



I love them but they are messy.  Especially when it is windy which it is most of the time here.


----------



## DizNee Luver

As we continued on, I tried to snap a pic of Forest Lawn but it didn't come out very well:






The hills above Forest Lawn were used in the opening shots for the TV show M*A*S*H (at least that is what I've read & heard......it looks about right):






We went by the record studio building again:






Our next destination was the Bob's Big Boy in Burbank.  Mike & I used to eat at these when we lived in Wyoming right after we were married.  We also ate at them in Arizona as we traveled (via Disneyland & Knott's in 1984) back to Oregon.  Loved their burgers & was excited to find some still in business!!:










































The lobby/interior:






























While we were waiting to be seated:


















Next up.....FOOD PORN!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I love them but they are messy.  Especially when it is windy which it is most of the time here.



I didn't know that....since I haven't lived in Cali or Hawaii....


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I didn't know that....since I haven't lived in Cali or Hawaii....




I didn't realize there weren't palm trees in Oregon.  What a silly one I am.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The menu....most of us went with their Big Boy Combos.










Bob Big Boy Statue in the dining room:






Pics of the family:






































A picture on the wall near us & a look at the dining room:










The twins:










Shy's cup:






As promised: *+*+*+Food Porn+*+*+*   So delicious!!






















One more time at the statue in the front before we headed back on the road!!










Next up....let's go get touristy on the Walk of Fame!


----------



## kaoden39

Those onion rings look so good.  I love good onion rings, I can make a meal out of good onion rings.  

The twins were smiling so cute at the table in Bob's.


----------



## Sherry E

I must say, Laurie - the food pictures in this entire TR are out of this world!!  Each and every set of them is making me so hungry!  From Goofy's to Ariel's (which I never even had any interest in eating at until looking at your photos) to Knott's to Bob's Big Boy, and on and on...  I have even eaten at Carnation Cafe for breakfast and didn't care for it that much - but your photos make the food look so much better than I thought it was!!  And Bob's - like Knott's - is another place I haven't eaten at since childhood, but I remember loving their burgers and, most importantly...the HOT FUDGE CAKE!!!  It was insane!!

You and Michele were discussing the palm trees.  I know what Michele means about the palms being messy.  The palm frons fly off of the trees and land all over the place.  After a really windy day, it is a mess in the streets!

Funny you guys mentioned the trees - that's another great detail that I love in DLR.  In front of the Paradise Pier Hotel, there are big palm trees to support the whole beachy/sunny SoCal theme of the PPH.  

However, it's a different world across the street at the Grand Californian Hotel, which is hidden behind fir (or are they pine?) trees, indicating that you have, perhaps, stepped into a lodge in NorCal somewhere.  So you get both ends of California represented in the trees on Disneyland Drive!!


----------



## kaoden39

Disney themes things so well.  The landscaping even shows that.


----------



## DizNee Luver

On our return trip to Hollywood, we ended up driving by the Warner Bros. Studio again:






We drove by the Hollywood Bowl:






















A look around Hollywood:














Naptime!:






Look what I see!!!!:






More sights:






























Ripley's:










McDonalds......cause God knows, we've never seen one of these before.....lol:






Mel's Diner again:






Tomorrow will bring the arrival to Highland & Hollywood!


----------



## kaoden39

We have a Mel's Diner in Vacaville.  It is good.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Those onion rings look so good.  I love good onion rings, I can make a meal out of good onion rings.
> 
> The twins were smiling so cute at the table in Bob's.



Me too!!  Love onion rings!!

The twins were pretty happy at this meal.....Michayla stayed in the high chair for the whole meal!!



Sherry E said:


> I must say, Laurie - the food pictures in this entire TR are out of this world!!  Each and every set of them is making me so hungry!  From Goofy's to Ariel's (which I never even had any interest in eating at until looking at your photos) to Knott's to Bob's Big Boy, and on and on...  I have even eaten at Carnation Cafe for breakfast and didn't care for it that much - but your photos make the food look so much better than I thought it was!!  And Bob's - like Knott's - is another place I haven't eaten at since childhood, but I remember loving their burgers and, most importantly...the HOT FUDGE CAKE!!!  It was insane!!
> 
> You and Michele were discussing the palm trees.  I know what Michele means about the palms being messy.  The palm frons fly off of the trees and land all over the place.  After a really windy day, it is a mess in the streets!
> 
> Funny you guys mentioned the trees - that's another great detail that I love in DLR.  In front of the Paradise Pier Hotel, there are big palm trees to support the whole beachy/sunny SoCal theme of the PPH.
> 
> However, it's a different world across the street at the Grand Californian Hotel, which is hidden behind fir (or are they pine?) trees, indicating that you have, perhaps, stepped into a lodge in NorCal somewhere.  So you get both ends of California represented in the trees on Disneyland Drive!!



We didn't splurge on dessert at Bob's because we were keeping room for ice cream at the Disney Soda Fountain.  

Oregon typically doesn't have palm trees....I kinda thought they were more of a southern Cali thing.  I think most trees are messy when the wind belows.....lol  We either get leaves everywhere or cotton off the cottonwood trees or needles......kack.....hate cleaning up after wind storms & fall!



kaoden39 said:


> Disney themes things so well.  The landscaping even shows that.



It was definitely Disney when we arrived at the studios!! They put so much thought into every detail....the only thing missing (or at least out of sight from the outer fences) was shaped topiaries!


----------



## Tablefor5

This report is so great!  It only took me 2 glasses of wine to get caught up 
Your family is beautiful and it looks like you all had a blast! I hope my son will enjoy Disneyland when he's older like yours do. 
Can't wait to see more...


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tablefor5 said:


> This report is so great!  It only took me 2 glasses of wine to get caught up
> Your family is beautiful and it looks like you all had a blast! I hope my son will enjoy Disneyland when he's older like yours do.
> Can't wait to see more...



 lol.....thanx for stopping by & all the nice compliments!!  Still need to finish our Hollywood day, 2 more Disneyland days & 2 travel days home!! So please fill your glass & come back tomorrow!!


----------



## kelmac284

As always LOVING your latest entry.  That is one thing we have never done is just driven around to see the various sights.  I have seen a LOT of that stuff just by going around LA for various reasons but not all and I LOVED seeing the Disney studios.  I only wish they had a tour of it like a lot of the other studios do.  In fact when we were in NYC last summer we REALLY wanted to tour the NBC studios but just didn't have enough time.  I love to do that kind of stuff.

I see you made it over to the Kodak theater area.  We took Katy to the Disney theater there and saw the Santa Clause 3 a few years back.  Her birthday is on New Year's eve so I bought one of their packages.  It is REALLY fun to see a movie there because they have an organ and they have little skits before hand with characters and usually have props from the movie that is playing or from other Disney films in the lobby.  It is a beautiful old theater and of course the soda fountain is next door.  We had dessert after the movie and opened gifts.  We then had dinner at that shopping center across the street (the one that you got the pictures of with the egyptian statutes, forgot the name of it).  And we toured the Kodak theater.  That was DEF a highlight.  LOVE the academy awards and it was a really interesting tour!!

I really need to do more of that next time instead of spending ALL our time at Disney but I love it so it is hard to break yourself away sometimes LOL.

And I know ALL too well about the stupid palm trees.  We have them linning our driveway.  We have 8 of them and YES every time the wind blows we get TONS of those stupid fronds everywhere and they have sharp thorns on them and they are huge and heavy and just a mess!!  

Am off to work today but look forward to coming home and reading more!  I will be sad when your report is over cuz I have SO enjoyed reading this!!  You are just going to have to go on another trip now to keep us entertained!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> As always LOVING your latest entry.  That is one thing we have never done is just driven around to see the various sights.  I have seen a LOT of that stuff just by going around LA for various reasons but not all and I LOVED seeing the Disney studios.  I only wish they had a tour of it like a lot of the other studios do.  In fact when we were in NYC last summer we REALLY wanted to tour the NBC studios but just didn't have enough time.  I love to do that kind of stuff.
> 
> I see you made it over to the Kodak theater area.  We took Katy to the Disney theater there and saw the Santa Clause 3 a few years back.  Her birthday is on New Year's eve so I bought one of their packages.  It is REALLY fun to see a movie there because they have an organ and they have little skits before hand with characters and usually have props from the movie that is playing or from other Disney films in the lobby.  It is a beautiful old theater and of course the soda fountain is next door.  We had dessert after the movie and opened gifts.  We then had dinner at that shopping center across the street (the one that you got the pictures of with the egyptian statutes, forgot the name of it).  And we toured the Kodak theater.  That was DEF a highlight.  LOVE the academy awards and it was a really interesting tour!!
> 
> I really need to do more of that next time instead of spending ALL our time at Disney but I love it so it is hard to break yourself away sometimes LOL.
> 
> And I know ALL too well about the stupid palm trees.  We have them linning our driveway.  We have 8 of them and YES every time the wind blows we get TONS of those stupid fronds everywhere and they have sharp thorns on them and they are huge and heavy and just a mess!!
> 
> Am off to work today but look forward to coming home and reading more!  I will be sad when your report is over cuz I have SO enjoyed reading this!!  You are just going to have to go on another trip now to keep us entertained!



I enjoyed driving around & snapping pics....even if a lot of them were from a moving vehicle.  There were so many places I would have loved to stop & gone in.....but oh well.....next time!

As much as I love Disneyland (and you all know that I do!!)  I actually enjoy a day or two to recharge, take in some of the area & then I get back to Disneyland all fired up & ready to go.  (and you also appreciate all the details Disney puts into everything a little more)

I guess I haven't gotten close enough to a palm tree to realize they can be so messy.....I just figured an occassional branch would fall off......lol

Don't see a trip in the near future.....maybe I should start a blog......lol  "The Daily Adventures of the Ecks"    that would be a snore fest (sometimes....)


----------



## DizNee Luver

We finally arrived at Highland & Hollywood & parked in their facility. 






























Since we had the strollers, we had to wait for over 10 mins for an elevator.  People are so rude......they would come up....long after we'd been standing there & jump on in front of us (the strollers take a bit of room)....so we had to wait for virtually an empty one before we could get on.  The rest of the group took the escalator.  Once we hit the street level of the mall, this is what we saw:










On the walls are pillars listing out all the Best Pictures over the years.  This is just one of them.  (would have taken the rest of the day to actually photograph each one):


















We've made it to the street:






Here's a few of the stars we saw:














































Next post:  More touristy pics!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Hard Rock Cafe:










The Kodak Theater:






















The El Capitan Theater:


















The Disney Soda Fountain:










The ceiling into the entry of the El Capitan Theater:


















A couple more pics of the Kodak Theater:














A few more stars:










Looking up the street:






Next up.....the start of the Disney Soda Fountain!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Disneyland star sits right in the doorway of the Disney Soda Fountain:


















The soda fountain & windows:


























The napkin:










The menu.....see anything you like??:


























We were seated at the counter & were able to get some pics:






















Next up will be some more of the interior.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So we spotted 4 familiar characters in the ceiling tiles:


















M*I*C......K*E*Y    M***O***U***S***E:






The movie vault:










The filmstrip went around the entire ceiling:






















































I thought this was a cute statue:






Soda fountain employees....starting our order:










Next up.......FOOD PORN!!


----------



## srauchbauer

never been to the Mickey soda fountain looks like a fun spot to stop and grap a bite to eat.


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

I am loving your report!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here's the soda fountain worker again:














Addy got the Pirate Sundae. One scoop of ice cream, 1 topping, whipped cream & a cherry.  She chose vanilla ice cream with M&M's:










Anthony also got the Pirate Sundae & went with Cookies & Creme ice cream & gummies:










Derek got the Black & White Sundae. One scoop of vanilla ice cream, a layer of hot fudge, a scoop of chocolate ice cream & topped with marshmallow creme, whipped cream & a cherry:










Tyler & Mike both got the Pin Traders Sundae.  2 scoops of ice cream, hot fudge, marshmallow creme, Mickey candy confetti, whipped cream & a cherry:










Nick got the Chocolate Covered Frozen Banana:










I got the Peppermint Sundae.  2 scoops of peppermint ice cream, hot fudge, marshmallow creme, whipped cream & a cherry:










Betty got the Hot Fudge Sundae.  2 scoops of ice cream, hot fudge, marshmallow creme, whipped cream & a cherry:










All Gone.........






_*We found the Disney Soda Fountain to be fun & whimsical with all the characters shown in the filmstrip.  The service was friendly.  The sundaes were oh so good!!  Very good.....like even though you're stuffed, you have to keep going until you see the bottom.  We enjoyed our time here & after we were done, we took some time to look around the small little store.  My only complaint was that they didn't have shirts with their logo on it.  They had a petite womans shirt with it on it....but ummmm, don't think that would have worked for me....lol  We did pick up a few pins & I got a fridge magnet with the logo....so that will work!  I wish this was located in DTD instead of Hollywood.....but it will give me a good reason to go back to this area!!*_


----------



## DizNee Luver

srauchbauer said:


> never been to the Mickey soda fountain looks like a fun spot to stop and grap a bite to eat.



We were trying to figure out how we could have possibly missed this when we did the Walk of Fame back in 2005....but soon discovered this trip that it was because it was under construction when we were there & hidden behind plywood walls.....lol

Very good & just loved the colorful filmstrip with the animated movies & characters.  The ice cream was very good & that marshmallow creme was the bomb!!!



tinksdreamwishes said:


> I am loving your report!



Thank you so much!!  More coming up!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After we left the soda fountain, we decided to head back towards our van.....people were starting to drag & wanted to return to the motel.  I took some more pictures as we walked up the street.  Here's Mann's Chinese Theater from across the street:


















A couple Limos as we waited to cross the street:










Roosevelt Hotel:










We actually stopped at Mann's this time.  In 2005 this area was covered with people dressed in costumes.  If you tried to take a picture of them....they say it will cost you.  Anthony was 4 & saw Superman....I had to shell out $5 so he could have his picture with him......It really made me mad....kids don't understand that.....but it was great this time.....not one single costumed person in sight!!!  So here are a couple pics I got:






















Tyler & Addy waiting to head to van:










Back on the road:






















I thought this was very pretty.....we took an off ramp to get gas (and try to find a spot to get a pic of the Hollywood sign) & saw this beautiful flower on the cement wall:






Next post will conclude our Hollywood day!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So we were in search of a spot to get a picture of the Hollywood sign.  The first place we stopped we ended up with a palm tree in the middle of our view:










When we stopped at the gas station, I was able to get a clearer view:










Back on the road again:










The twins in the car....they were being silly:














I thought the way the Hard Rock packaged their classic shirts was cute.....like a record album (for those of you that remember what an album is....  )










We made it back to the motel around 7pm.  I decided I needed to do another couple loads of laundry.....yuck!  I was sitting in the basement when Betty came down & said Mike needed my help.  Shyann had projectile vomited all over our room......  gross!!  Housekeeping came up & tried to deodorize the carpets...but woof....it didn't work too good.  I went back down to finish the laundry as the kids all went to bed.  Shy got sick a few times that evening......so now I'm questioning whether or not Ty's illness a few days ago was too much sun or we had a flu bug running thru our family.  (Derek was sick somewhere along this time as well....just can't remember what day it was).

This concludes our Hollywood Day.......next up we'll be back at Disneyland!!!  Time to go organize pics!!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

I haven't commented in a bit, but I just wanted to let you know I'm still here following along and enjoying your TR immensely!!!  

I want to go to the Disney Soda Fountain!  I was unaware that place even existed.  Good call on the peppermint sundae...I  peppermint ice cream!


----------



## kaoden39

How awful about Shy being sick, it is so hard with kids.  Wow the traffic in Hollywood is so fun isn't it?  Not!  And the smog?  It is always so bad.


----------



## DizNee Luver

joyfulDisneytears said:


> I haven't commented in a bit, but I just wanted to let you know I'm still here following along and enjoying your TR immensely!!!
> 
> I want to go to the Disney Soda Fountain!  I was unaware that place even existed.  Good call on the peppermint sundae...I  peppermint ice cream!



I'm glad you're still hanging around!!
I love peppermint as well & the hot fudge & marshmallow made it very dreamy!



kaoden39 said:


> How awful about Shy being sick, it is so hard with kids.  Wow the traffic in Hollywood is so fun isn't it?  Not!  And the smog?  It is always so bad.



Well Shy was number 3....I was getting concerned we all were gonna be out of commission!!

The smog is something else.....I swear Disneyland pumps something in the air to keep it clear over their park!!  We have never had a smog filled picture from there....but as you could see.....even on a sunny day in Hollywood....the sign looked like it was in the clouds.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 9, Disneyland Day 5, Sunday, August 1st!

This was the day we were going to do our Magic Morning.  I was going to enjoy every minute of this, since I have an AP, I don't get these, so I had to purchase a PH for $184 so I could enjoy this with my family.  It really was worth it to me!!  Besides I used the PH earlier in our trip so we could use it to get extra FP's.

We were up at 5am, showered, dressed & heading out by 6:15am.  Shyann seemed to be feeling fine, so she went with us.  Betty decided she was just too sore & tired & told us to go.  She would meet us for breakfast later in the morning.  Here we are on our way:






On our walk to the parks:






We got to the security gates about 6:20 & found we couldn't enter yet.  So Tyler & I got some random pics from outside the security gates:










































Here's a look into the empty esplanade:






















Outside the gates again:


















The California letters in rainbow colors to celebrate World of Color....will actually miss these when they're taken out this fall:










We wanted to get there early so we could do pics at the letters without extra people in them.


----------



## disneydreamer74

I agree, the Disney soda fountain would fit in perfectly with DTD! I have to make a trip there sometime!! and Bob's Big Boy??WOw did that bring back memories of growing up in Indiana..I used to eat there often..yummy!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The security guards were very friendly & kept us all entertained:










We were finally allowed in about 6:45am....so we headed straight to the letters as everyone else headed to the gates.  Each family member was assigned a letter (10 letters, 10 people in our family).  We had to do Betty's at a later time....but I included it here:










































Next up will be Derek & Tyler each doing the set of letters.


----------



## DizNee Luver

disneydreamer74 said:


> I agree, the Disney soda fountain would fit in perfectly with DTD! I have to make a trip there sometime!! and Bob's Big Boy??WOw did that bring back memories of growing up in Indiana..I used to eat there often..yummy!



The Walk of Fame is kinda dirty & it doesn't seem to fit....the only tie it has is with the El Capitan Theater.....so keep that one going & do one in DTD....that's what I'd like to see!!

I don't know what it is with their burgers.....I think the special sauce is just ketchup & relish but man oh man it is soooooo good when they make it!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So Derek & Tyler each wanted to do a complete set of the letters.  Here is Derek, also signing each letter.  He just completed his first year of sign language in college & has a number of friends that are hearing impaired that he met thru doing this course.










































Here's Tyler hamming it up!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here's a look at DCA from the esplanade & looking thru the gates:






















We started back to get in line & I turned around to see that some of the construction cranes had gone up in the background of DCA (Cars Land.....I'm a guessing!):






Brick work in the esplanade:










I love Magic Mornings so I can go to the front gates & get these kind of pictures:


















These were on the monorail pillars that go thru the esplanade:






Magic Morning!!






We were let in at 7am & we walked leisurely up Main Street getting some pics along the way:






































Next up.......Fantasyland Rides!


----------



## DizNee Luver

These are as we made our way to Fantasyland thru the Castle:


















Our first ride was Peter Pan:






























Tyler, Derek & Anthony taking their turns with the sword in the stone:














A look around Fantasyland:


















Next up: Dumbo!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Next ride was Dumbo.  The twins had never been on this one, so I stayed on the ground to take some pictures of their first flight!!


















































These are when we were walking by the Storybookland Canal Boats.....which was closed during Magic Morning!! Was kinda bummed out, because this one would have been a good ride for the twins:


















Next post.....lets take a spin!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tyler decided to stay out this time & took pictures as the rest of us rode on the teacups!










































































Mr Toad is coming up next!


----------



## kaoden39

I love the letter pictures.  Especially Mike's picture at the F.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Mr Toad's Wild Ride....it had been a while since I had rode this.....so figured during Magic Morning would be a good time to do so!






























































The start of Snow White's Scary Adventure:


































The rest of Snow White coming up next.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I love the letter pictures.  Especially Mike's picture at the F.



They were fun.....I would have loved to had everyone do a set of them....but since we couldn't get in too early....we had to go get in line for MM.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The rest of Snow White's Scary Adventure:






















































































Taking a break & will be back with more Magic Morning!!


----------



## kaoden39

My DD Kody insists that Snow Whites Scary Adventure is scary.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> My DD Kody insists that Snow Whites Scary Adventure is scary.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


>



Sophisticated 16 year old.

Have you been on fb lately?  My DH was in a bicycle accident on Saturday.  He got hurt pretty bad.  There are pictures that I posted on there.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Sophisticated 16 year old.
> 
> Have you been on fb lately?  My DH was in a bicycle accident on Saturday.  He got hurt pretty bad.  There are pictures that I posted on there.



I haven't really been on for longer than about a minute....but did see your post on Vicki's trip report & did comment back to you.  How is he doing?  How very lucky he was that someone saw him!!!  Give me an update on his condition!


----------



## kaoden39

This is my Saturday.


Scotty left to go on an afternoon bike ride he was riding his cross bike out at Lagoon Valley on the hills.  He's done it before so I wasn't worried, he left a little around 4ish.  Often he will say I am gonna be a couple of hours and I take that as a couple to three hours.  Around 6:45 I get a phone call, from a strange number and I was almost inclined to not answer as I didn't know it but I figured I better.  Boy am I glad I did.  It was a strange male voice saying Scotty had crashed his bike and was a little scratched up and needed to be picked up.  I was a bit puzzled why he didn't call me himself but then I thought maybe his cell wasn't getting reception, it happens.  So after getting from him that Scotty must be on the frontage road but I didn't think to ask which one.  SO I figured I would head east on I-80 and if he wasn't there I would go on the west bound frontage road for the trip back.  I was driving down I-80 and I looked over at the old frontage road that ends and becomes the trail near Paradise Valley and saw him laying in the middle of the court there.  At that point I knew it was serious.  I took the next exit and backtracked because that is the only way to get in there.  I get there and he is on the ground all bloody and holding a towel that they had given him on his cheek bone and there was blood all around his head and all over him.  I had the girls with me so I stayed relatively calm but obviously not completely calm because I put the bike in the van first.  Of course I know him and I know that is his priority.  I should have called an ambulance but I didn't I got help from the gentleman getting him in the front seat of the van.  And off down the road we go with him arguing that he doesn't need to go to Kaiser.  He needs to go home and go to the bathroom.  I told him Kaiser had a bathroom.  So the comedy routine began.  First I pulled over because he was violently ill and hanging out the window throwing up.  At that point I called Kaiser to make sure that Vacaville had an open ER.  And they tried to get me to talk to the advice nurse.  No I don't need your advice, my husband is bleeding from over a dozen open wounds on his body and I know he has a concussion I have this thanks. 

So off to Vacaville we go.  Every 30-45 seconds he asked me what he was doing in the van, I would say you wrecked your bike and we are going to Kaiser, and he would say oh then I should go to the DR and it would all start again.  Literally.  Poor Kody almost laughed because it was like an Abbot and Costello routine.  And he's hanging out the window vomiting, and blood is flying everywhere from the deep cut on his cheekbone.  I am sure that the cars near us were thrilled.  I don't know if you saw the pictures I put on facebook but he looked like a zombie and here he is spewing out the window.  Oh yeah good times.  I was starting to panic because of the looping conversation and how bad his short term memory was.  I had the girls run into the ER and get help getting him in there while I sat there with the van running in the cross walk at the entrance.  There was someone ahead of them and Kacy who is normally clearheaded was hysterical and Kody was calm as can be.  Kacy was so bad that there were woman in the waiting room coming to see what they could do while the girls waited in line.  Yes there are good people.  Finally they got up there and the triage nurse rushed out with a wheel chair and took him and his helmet in.  I had to park and I cleaned what little vomit I could out of the van.  Thankfully most of it was outside.  I went in and they had taken Kody back to answer questions and Kacy was left alone in the waiting room.  I really wanted back there bad.  Kody called to ask if there were drug allergies and her and I changed places, thankfully. 

I get back there and they are trying to give him an EKG.  Now I saying trying mind you to calm him down so they can do this.  They finish that and take him up to do the ct scan and 25-30 xrays of his body and head.  Fun stuff to be had by all.  I was back in the waiting room for over an hour waiting again.  That is when the mass texting began and I called his mom.  Not that I wanted to call her mind you.  It was a stilted conversation at best.  Oh and the tearful call to the plant that was fun.  Two of Scotty's friend came and sat with the girls in the waiting room and fed them.  We were there at least 6 hours. After our car ride where he had no clue I figured they would keep him but they shot him full of morphine and nausea meds and sent him on his way home.  We got out to the van and he was vomiting again.  I was not happy with them.  I felt that they should have kept him.  He could not sit up yesterday and had a terrible time getting to the bathroom.  The DR had me giving him electrolytes and the pain meds and seasickness pills.  Thankfully today he is a lot better. 

So that is my Saturday.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Holy Moly woman!  How awful!!  Your poor girls were probably freaked out to say the least.  I am shocked that they didn't keep him....it used to be required for an over night stay with a concussion....especially when they're throwing up still.  My god, so many things could have gone wrong that night.  Its a darn good thing....none of them happened...otherwise they would have had a hefty lawsuit for malpractice.  That's just crazy to send someone out, when they're confused, having mental lapses, sick, etc.  YIKES!! 

I'm glad he's doing better & thank God for all the angels looking out for you all!!  I'm sure Scotty has asked or looked......but is the bike salvageable?? I'm sure that would be a concern for him.  (silly boys......lol)

Keep me updated & I'll keep you both in my prayers!!

PS:  Yes I did look at the pics.....ewwwwww!

*+*+*+*Happy Anniversary too!!*+*+*+*


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Holy Moly woman!  How awful!!  Your poor girls were probably freaked out to say the least.  I am shocked that they didn't keep him....it used to be required for an over night stay with a concussion....especially when they're throwing up still.  My god, so many things could have gone wrong that night.  Its a darn good thing....none of them happened...otherwise they would have had a hefty lawsuit for malpractice.  That's just crazy to send someone out, when they're confused, having mental lapses, sick, etc.  YIKES!!
> 
> I'm glad he's doing better & thank God for all the angels looking out for you all!!  I'm sure Scotty has asked or looked......but is the bike salvageable?? I'm sure that would be a concern for him.  (silly boys......lol)
> 
> Keep me updated & I'll keep you both in my prayers!!
> 
> PS:  Yes I did look at the pics.....ewwwwww!
> 
> *+*+*+*Happy Anniversary too!!*+*+*+*



Thank you.  Yeah it was something.  The poor girls had quite a night themselves.  While they were in the waiting room a bunch of thugly looking guys brought their friend in that had been stabbed.  Thankfully they weren't alone.  It was definitely an experience none of us care to repeat for sure.  Other than being a bloody mess I think the bike survived it.  I am taking pictures of it tomorrow and of the broken helmet.  I figure my anniversary present is having Scotty alive.


----------



## McNic

Love, love, loving your TR so far. And may I just say that picture of Tyler and Addy at the last A in California, is probably one of the cutest pics I have ever seen. She just seems like such a ham!


----------



## kaoden39

McNic said:


> Love, love, loving your TR so far. And may I just say that picture of Tyler and Addy at the last A in California, is probably one of the cutest pics I have ever seen. She just seems like such a ham!



Isn't she?


----------



## PoohNFriends

DizNee Luver said:


> Love how your husband rode right along with the kids!
> 
> 
> _*Coasters: 5 Cheeseburgers, 5 fries, 2 kid meals & 6 cokes: $96.25*_
> _*The food was comparable to cafeteria food that had been sitting under the lamps for long periods of time. The burger had no flavor, the fries were whimpy & unseasoned. The prices were crazy!! We've had nice sit down meals at Disneyland (where everyone ate) for the same amount or less!!*_
> 
> Usually I can't tell how tasty the food might be looking at the pics, but food from this place did not look good at all. Definitely way too expensive even though it is park food.


----------



## PoohNFriends

kaoden39 said:


> We went when I was 7 or 8 years old to Knott's and when we rode the stage coach and the robbers "robbed" us my family thought that it would be funny to not tell me that it was going to happen.  I was hysterical and pretty much inconsolable.  They were "taking" a prisoner and my dad volunteered.  It was horrible.  Really ruined the whole trip.



Oh no!  Bad joke back then, but hope the family gets a good laugh out of it now!


----------



## kaoden39

PoohNFriends said:


> Oh no!  Bad joke back then, but hope the family gets a good laugh out of it now!



They instantly felt so guilty the fun went straight out of it.


----------



## PoohNFriends

DizNee Luver said:


> _*Betty covered this meal, so not sure exactly of the break down but it ran us $165 for 5 chicken dinners, 1 chicken salad, 2 kid meals & 6 drinks + tax + tip.*_
> _*This meal was worth waiting in line for. The biscuits just melt in your mouth, the chicken was perfectly seasoned, the sides & starters were all good, the boysenberry punch/float were tasty (and different) & each adult meal came with a piece of pie. There is so much food & 2 adults could easily share one of these meals but hey, you only live once....chow down & enjoy!! *_
> _*This made up for the rest of the day. It was that good & the service was wonderful. We ended our day on a high note! *_
> _*We will probably never return to Knott's for the park...but we will definitely be driving there for dinner again!*_
> 
> *Knott's Berry Farm, the park. Our experience may not be typical or may be the norm. The crowds for a Friday in the summer was surprising. Our longest wait for a ride was 30 mins. Knott's reminded us of a State Fair. It gets set up on a flat, treeless area with rides, carnies, boardwalk games & barkers, mass produced greasy food that is triple the price & just not super friendly workers. It was hard to find shade & when you did find it....there was usually no seating. Walking by games & having the employees calling to you to pay more money was annoying. We found that Camp Snoopy was set up for very little kids & the thrill rides are for the older set. Not a whole lot in the middle or for families to ride together. You could do the trains & stage coach but that tires quickly. We didn't make it to any of their shows, so I can't comment on them. We also didn't see one character running around greeting kids. I wasn't expecting Disneyland but I sure was expecting a bit more than what we saw. It was an expensive $45/per adult for more than half of them to leave in less than 4 hours. Lesson learned!*


 
That chicken dinner looks so yummy!

I did get a bit of a fair/carnival atmosphere vibe from the pics at Knott's.  I think part of their problem is that a lot of things looked dull to me and needed some refreshing paint/cleaning.  Plus, i would have also been very annoyed to have people yelling out to play games.  I have a lot of life left, but think I will still be content if I never go to Knott's - too many other things to see in this world!


----------



## PoohNFriends

Sherry E said:


> I actually liked the Tail o' the Pup chili dogs better than Pink's.  Their chili was less, what should I call it, _in your face_ than Pink's is.  Pink's is good too, but I think it's a bit stronger of a chili than TOTP was.  But when TOTP closed down, Pink's got some new business.
> 
> There's another chili place on Sunset Blvd. called Carney's (it's a restaurant in a big cable car/street car/train kind of structure) - they also serve yummy burgers and hot dogs, and they are locally popular but they never quite caught on like Tail o' the Pup hot dog or, especially, Pink's.



So is Pink's known for more of a chili dog or hot dog's in general?  From a pic it looks similar to a Chicago style hot dog, and being a Chicago (suburb) girl, I love my Chicago style hot dogs!!


----------



## PoohNFriends

If I had a wrought iron fence, I would definitely have to have Micky head finials!

Those Big Boy burgers and sides look so tasty, a 101 times better than your Knott's lunch!


----------



## PoohNFriends

OMG!  The 10 of you each in front of a letter is perfect!  Love how each of you posed a different way!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you.  Yeah it was something.  The poor girls had quite a night themselves.  While they were in the waiting room a bunch of thugly looking guys brought their friend in that had been stabbed.  Thankfully they weren't alone.  It was definitely an experience none of us care to repeat for sure.  Other than being a bloody mess I think the bike survived it.  I am taking pictures of it tomorrow and of the broken helmet.  I figure my anniversary present is having Scotty alive.



It's the best anniversary present EVER!!!



McNic said:


> Love, love, loving your TR so far. And may I just say that picture of Tyler and Addy at the last A in California, is probably one of the cutest pics I have ever seen. She just seems like such a ham!



She is quite the little poser......lol!! 



kaoden39 said:


> Isn't she?



I'm sure you picked up on that when we got together.....you pull out a camera & she's right in front of it!!  lol 



PoohNFriends said:


> DizNee Luver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how your husband rode right along with the kids!
> 
> 
> _He's such a trooper!!  lol_
> 
> 
> _*Coasters: 5 Cheeseburgers, 5 fries, 2 kid meals & 6 cokes: $96.25*_
> _*The food was comparable to cafeteria food that had been sitting under the lamps for long periods of time. The burger had no flavor, the fries were whimpy & unseasoned. The prices were crazy!! We've had nice sit down meals at Disneyland (where everyone ate) for the same amount or less!!*_
> 
> Usually I can't tell how tasty the food might be looking at the pics, but food from this place did not look good at all. Definitely way too expensive even though it is park food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was horrible.....the kids said it reminded them of mass produced food for the schools......yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoohNFriends said:
> 
> 
> 
> That chicken dinner looks so yummy!
> 
> I did get a bit of a fair/carnival atmosphere vibe from the pics at Knott's.  I think part of their problem is that a lot of things looked dull to me and needed some refreshing paint/cleaning.  Plus, i would have also been very annoyed to have people yelling out to play games.  I have a lot of life left, but think I will still be content if I never go to Knott's - too many other things to see in this world!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you noticed....I put down the "Metal Scenery" because that was the only visual thing to look at.  Not much landscaping.  At least the boardwalk games are contained & not too many of them at DCA.  The games were all over the park.....just cheapened it for me.
> 
> Oh and the dinner was the bomb-diggity!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PoohNFriends said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Pink's known for more of a chili dog or hot dog's in general?  From a pic it looks similar to a Chicago style hot dog, and being a Chicago (suburb) girl, I love my Chicago style hot dogs!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was for their hot dogs, but after Sherry wrote about it....I was wondering the same.  I looked at their menu & they have all sorts of different varieties & toppings.  Would like to try it out sometime, but might have to drive over to their new one at Knott's (not inside the park) The line wasn't long at all there!!
> 
> 
> 
> PoohNFriends said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a wrought iron fence, I would definitely have to have Micky head finials!
> 
> Those Big Boy burgers and sides look so tasty, a 101 times better than your Knott's lunch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I loved the fence & Mickey heads.....they never miss a beat for details!!
> 
> 
> 
> PoohNFriends said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  The 10 of you each in front of a letter is perfect!  Love how each of you posed a different way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We took 2 shots each & the first one was "normal" (what ever that is) & then one crazier one.....I picked my favorites from each person to put on the report.
Click to expand...


----------



## kelmac284

As always loved the latests installments!!

As for the hollywood part I agree about the whole walk of fame thing.  They had those cheesy characters there when we were there in 06 I think it was and the girls kind of wanted to see them but I knew better.  They looked dirty and just lame.  I think I read somewhere that the city got rid of them but not positive.  But LOVED the soda fountain and wouldn't mind going there again and I agree I think it would be fun to have a version at DTD.  I think it would do REALLY well!!  I think they should have THAT instead of the other ice cream place that is there. MUCH more fun and would probably do a better business!!

And loved all your mm pics.  We enjoyed our mm day but were bummed that areas like Adventureland weren't open.  We wanted to eat breakfast in the park but nothing is really open early and we couldn't really do any rides accept fantasyland and the girls aren't into those much so for us it wasn't as worth it as we had hoped.

But we still had fun.

Michelle that whole ordeal with scotty just sounds awful.  Thank god you answered your phone although I am sure they would have left a message and probably kept calling back till you did call or maybe called your kids or something although he might not have been lucid enough to know their numbers.  And no offense but I am not a fan of Kaiser so this does NOT surprise me that they treated you that way!!  That to me is just WRONG that they sent him home.  Just plain DANGEROUS!  Concussions can go wrong and that is just scary!

I am SO glad that he is doing better!  What an ordeal and I didn't know it was your anniversary but Happy anniversary and you are right having him ok is the best present!!

Welp Laurie as always looking forward to the next installment but as I said getting really depressed cuz I know it is almost over  LOL  What will I do with myself


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> As always loved the latests installments!!
> 
> As for the hollywood part I agree about the whole walk of fame thing.  They had those cheesy characters there when we were there in 06 I think it was and the girls kind of wanted to see them but I knew better.  They looked dirty and just lame.  I think I read somewhere that the city got rid of them but not positive.  But LOVED the soda fountain and wouldn't mind going there again and I agree I think it would be fun to have a version at DTD.  I think it would do REALLY well!!  I think they should have THAT instead of the other ice cream place that is there. MUCH more fun and would probably do a better business!!
> 
> And loved all your mm pics.  We enjoyed our mm day but were bummed that areas like Adventureland weren't open.  We wanted to eat breakfast in the park but nothing is really open early and we couldn't really do any rides accept fantasyland and the girls aren't into those much so for us it wasn't as worth it as we had hoped.
> 
> But we still had fun.
> 
> Michelle that whole ordeal with scotty just sounds awful.  Thank god you answered your phone although I am sure they would have left a message and probably kept calling back till you did call or maybe called your kids or something although he might not have been lucid enough to know their numbers.  And no offense but I am not a fan of Kaiser so this does NOT surprise me that they treated you that way!!  That to me is just WRONG that they sent him home.  Just plain DANGEROUS!  Concussions can go wrong and that is just scary!
> 
> I am SO glad that he is doing better!  What an ordeal and I didn't know it was your anniversary but Happy anniversary and you are right having him ok is the best present!!
> 
> Welp Laurie as always looking forward to the next installment but as I said getting really depressed cuz I know it is almost over  LOL  What will I do with myself



I was happy the costumed people were gone.....if the city put an end to it...that's good!!  We really wanted to look around at Mann's & was pretty much chased off.  Anthony would have wanted to meet more of them & there was no way I'd be paying any more than I already did.  If they would have just hung out & if you approached them, that would have been one thing....but they came at you.....very uncomfortable situation.

See I enjoy MM for more than just the rides.  As you can tell.....I love to take pics.  These early entry times are perfect for capturing the beauty in the park.  I also love the quietness you experience that early in the day!

Glad to see someone agrees with me about Kaiser being negligent in sending him home that night.  I'm so glad he is doing better & hope he continues to heal quickly!

I know.....we are gonna start winding down on the TR pretty soon.  I will have photopass pics & other pics we need to scan in.....so it will continue a bit longer.....so no need to frown quite yet!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Continuing on our Magic Morning.  Our next ride was Pinocchio's Daring Journey:






























































We stopped at the photo op area for Dumbo & got a couple family shots:














Casey Jr wasn't running for MM.....would have loved to put my whole crew on that one & gotten a group shot.....bunch of animals!!! lol  But I did take advantage of it sitting on the track to get pics of it......just wish they would have had the pathway open so I could have gotten better ones:






























Next will be more shots of Fantasyland!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

PoohNFriends said:


> OMG!  The 10 of you each in front of a letter is perfect!  Love how each of you posed a different way!



I agree!  You need to frame them all together somehow!   Very cool!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> I agree!  You need to frame them all together somehow!   Very cool!



What a good idea!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So I took a bunch of random pics thru-out Fantasyland....you know, some of the little details!!

Lampposts by Dumbo:










The Carousel:










Mr. Toad's Wild Ride:














The latterns hanging over the Teacups:






Storybookland Canal Boats:


















Flowers:






Small World area:






Popcorn cart by the Matterhorn:






Matterhorn area:


























The Monorail going overhead:






Flowers:






Finding Nemo Subs:










Next up will be Tomorrowland shots.


----------



## srauchbauer

so many details that I missed last year and can't wait to see them this year.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We went towards Space Mountain to ride (we took turns)....we sat by the water ball/globe:


















The twins:














Ty & Nick waiting their turn for Space Mtn:






Space Mountain Pics:


























A look around the area we were in:


----------



## DizNee Luver

srauchbauer said:


> so many details that I missed last year and can't wait to see them this year.



There are tons of details......we find all sorts each trip.  Don't know if you'd ever see every single detail Disney provides!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So as most of you know, Star Tours closed at the end of our first day (July 26).  The plan was to get on it one last time before they totally change it.....unfortunately the line was always so long that we'd go by & say later....well later never came.

D23 also had a special Final Ride that would take place after the park closed.  They would take the first 160 (which is what the ride will hold) & let them be a part of a special celebration & ride.  They gave you an email address at 10am on a certain day & you would email them with the tickets goings first come, first serve basically.  The first day this was set up for...they had a glitch in the email service, so they set it for the next morning.  I had the email all ready to go with the info you had to provide (like D23 member #, name, name of guest, etc)....the only thing I had to do was paste the new email addy & paste it on the email & hit send.  I refreshed page over & over until the new email came up.  I copy/pasted & hit send with in 5 secs.  I got an email 10 mins later saying the tickets were all gone.  Bummer....it would have been the only D23 event I actually could be there for.  Oh well.....I tried.














A couple more shots as we left Tomorrowland & headed back to Main Street.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I decided while we were waiting around Space Mtn that I should go out the gates & activate my AP for the day.  If you recall I had to buy a 3 day PH so I could do MM with my family....so that was the ticket I used to get in.  I got some pics as I went back up Main Street:














The absolute wrong time of day to try & get these Emporium windows in pictures....you can see a little bit...but mostly you see the reflection & glare on the glass:






























Decided after I came back thru the gates, I would ride the Omnibus back up to the castle.


























Ty got a picture of the horse & the firetruck & then himself as they waited to meet me at the Plaza Inn:














We had a 9:40 Minnie & Friends breakfast at the Plaza Inn.  Betty had rejoined us & was glad she had slept longer...she was feeling better!


















Next post will have more Plaza Inn & the start of the characters!


----------



## DizNee Luver

A look around inside the Plaza & the buffet:






















































We were seated outside, but by the fence where there is a good sized gap in the bushes.....so thru-out our meal we had people looking over our shoulders at the characters.  We actually had families sneaking in thru the exit & following characters to get autographs & pics.  I've never seen that before.  I also noticed that a number of the families weren't waiting for the characters to come to their table.  I finally asked the family that was hanging out over my kids as they were getting pics done to please return to their tables & the characters would come to them.  About 15 mins before we left, they seemed to get control over all of this.  I saw them ask 4 different groups of people to leave since they weren't having breakfast......crazy!

The first character to come to our table was Minnie.....how fitting to be greeted by the hostess first!!:


















Goofy's son Max was next:






















Remember Shy's love for watermelon?  This plate was totally covered in cut up watermelon pieces & she had eaten every last one of them & was looking for more!!  lol






More characters!


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Laurie, the photos are fabulous!!! Joining in!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Minnie&Nana said:


> Laurie, the photos are fabulous!!! Joining in!



  woo hoo!!  Glad you're here!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Photobucket is messed up today.....had a ton of pics organized & ready to go......but it is running painfully slow & coming up with errors.  The last set of 25 pics.......got thru 11 of them total in 90mins.....so I don't know if I'll be posting anymore to the TR today!!  Hope they get whatever the problem is fixed!!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

PoohNFriends said:


> So is Pink's known for more of a chili dog or hot dog's in general?  From a pic it looks similar to a Chicago style hot dog, and being a Chicago (suburb) girl, I love my Chicago style hot dogs!!



Very good question.  I realize, when I think back about Pink's and how I used to eat their chili burgers and dogs as a young teenager, it seemed like the chili was the main thing that was being hyped more than the hot dogs in general, and most people either preferred the burgers or the hot dogs - but all with the chili on them.  

But, in the last decade and a half or so, Pink's has begun to promote its hot dogs in general a lot more than it used to - more than just promoting the chili.  For example, they recently added a "naked" dog or some such thing (called the Betty White Naked Dog or a similar variation), which, I presume, has nothing on it, at their Universal CityWalk location!!  As Laurie said, they do have all kinds of crazy toppings and they have several items on the menu that are named after celebrities (there's even a Huell Howser hot dog!!  I don't know how many of you know who Huell is...).  So it almost seems more like Pink's is trying to promote their different varieties of hot dogs and other things instead of just the chili - even though the chili is the main attraction, I think.

If given a choice and Tail o' the Pup were still open, I would have chosen a Tail o' the Pup chili dog over a Pink's chili dog, BUT I would choose a Pink's chili burger over a Tail o' the Pup chili burger.  And the Carney's chili burger falls somewhere in the middle there.

And now I am making myself hungry!!


----------



## kaoden39

Love it.

Well, for all the bs with this at Kaiser I cannot fault them.  If it were not for DR Rojas my surgeon in 2007 I would be dead.  If it weren't for their physical therapy I would still be in a wheelchair.


----------



## mommaU4

Laurie, I am loving your trip report!! The pics are amazing, so much detail. And it's seriously making me miss DL!! 
Can't wait for more......


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Very good question.  I realize, when I think back about Pink's and how I used to eat their chili burgers and dogs as a young teenager, it seemed like the chili was the main thing that was being hyped more than the hot dogs in general, and most people either preferred the burgers or the hot dogs - but all with the chili on them.
> 
> But, in the last decade and a half or so, Pink's has begun to promote its hot dogs in general a lot more than it used to - more than just promoting the chili.  For example, they recently added a "naked" dog or some such thing (called the Betty White Naked Dog or a similar variation), which, I presume, has nothing on it, at their Universal CityWalk location!!  As Laurie said, they do have all kinds of crazy toppings and they have several items on the menu that are named after celebrities (there's even a Huell Howser hot dog!!  I don't know how many of you know who Huell is...).  So it almost seems more like Pink's is trying to promote their different varieties of hot dogs and other things instead of just the chili - even though the chili is the main attraction, I think.
> 
> If given a choice and Tail o' the Pup were still open, I would have chosen a Tail o' the Pup chili dog over a Pink's chili dog, BUT I would choose a Pink's chili burger over a Tail o' the Pup chili burger.  And the Carney's chili burger falls somewhere in the middle there.
> 
> And now I am making myself hungry!!



Thanx....you made me hungry now too!!  Craving some chili!! 



kaoden39 said:


> Love it.
> 
> Well, for all the bs with this at Kaiser I cannot fault them.  If it were not for DR Rojas my surgeon in 2007 I would be dead.  If it weren't for their physical therapy I would still be in a wheelchair.



I'm so glad they did right by you!!  I have never had the privledge or unfortunate need to be treated thru Kaiser...but have heard some real nightmare stories.  Dr Rojas is my hero now!! 



mommaU4 said:


> Laurie, I am loving your trip report!! The pics are amazing, so much detail. And it's seriously making me miss DL!!
> Can't wait for more......



Thanx Beth.....I'm so frustrated with photobucket....I've tried off & on to load 5 pics at a time & they keep coming up with errors & still running like molasses up hill!!!  Might have to go flikr the next set but it takes so much longer to transfer them to the DIS.....what to do, what to do??!!


----------



## Sherry E

I know - suddenly I have a huge craving for chili too - and for various foods slathered in chili!  But, after viewing all of your photos, I am craving peppermint ice cream (which I have always loved anyway), Goofy's Kitchen food, Bob's Big Boy food, Knott's chicken dinner, Carnation Cafe food, and whatever that chicken dish was at Ariel's Grotto!!!

Welcome to my Photobucket nightmare - it is always slow as molasses for me, even on a good day!!  I love Photobucket and I hate Photobucket all at the same time.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I know - suddenly I have a huge craving for chili too - and for various foods slathered in chili!  But, after viewing all of your photos, I am craving peppermint ice cream (which I have always loved anyway), Goofy's Kitchen food, Bob's Big Boy food, Knott's chicken dinner, Carnation Cafe food, and whatever that chicken dish was at Ariel's Grotto!!!
> 
> Welcome to my Photobucket nightmare - it is always slow as molasses for me, even on a good day!!  I love Photobucket and I hate Photobucket all at the same time.



We did get some good food on this trip....that is for sure!!

I can't get anything to upload (that's what I get for paying for the Pro account....grrrrr @&5#*$<----bad words)  every picture when it shows it complete turns to red!!!  Which means it didn't upload.  So I'm not sure what the problem is!!

It was going good until today.  I could upload the pics for the post, while they were uploading....go & write the post, come back & get the pic codes & go on to the next one.  I had quite the system going.....but this has me totally stopped!!  If it's doing it in the morning I'll email tech support to find out the problem.


----------



## Zoemakes5

Hey Laurie...I am subscribed to this thread and have been watching it.  You are just coming to the point where we joined you!!!  Whoo hoo!  I haven't been able to post...having computer issues again.  But, I have been watching!  I have to find the cord so I can send you the pics I took, too!


----------



## kelmac284

As always loved your last installment but BOOO for the photobucket mess.  This is why I give you so much credit.  Just trying to post a FEW pics using reg photobucket drives me nuts that's why I am so impressed and amazed that you have the fortitude to do this!  I SO don't have the patience and I am so glad that you DO cuz this has been SO fun.  All the trip reports I have done in the past have just been written and I have never included pics but the pics make it SO much more fun and you have SO many and it is REALLY neat to see.  You have some AWESOME pics esp of inside the rides that I never thought were even possible to get!

You are going to be so glad you have these!  It will be like being there having so many!

I hope you have better luck today and I know we are all waiting with baited breath as they say for your next installment.  Gee look how popular you are.  Maybe you SHOULD do a blog.  We are all like pavlov's dog standing around drooling


----------



## DizNee Luver

Zoemakes5 said:


> Hey Laurie...I am subscribed to this thread and have been watching it.  You are just coming to the point where we joined you!!!  Whoo hoo!  I haven't been able to post...having computer issues again.  But, I have been watching!  I have to find the cord so I can send you the pics I took, too!



I'm glad you've been reading along!!!  Been thinking about you....especially as you said.....you & Zoe are coming up!!!  Hey I've mis-placed you address.  I think I will just burn you a CD with the pics on it......will take less time & effort then if I were to email them.....just too many!!  You can either text or private message it to me when you can!!



kelmac284 said:


> As always loved your last installment but BOOO for the photobucket mess.  This is why I give you so much credit.  Just trying to post a FEW pics using reg photobucket drives me nuts that's why I am so impressed and amazed that you have the fortitude to do this!  I SO don't have the patience and I am so glad that you DO cuz this has been SO fun.  All the trip reports I have done in the past have just been written and I have never included pics but the pics make it SO much more fun and you have SO many and it is REALLY neat to see.  You have some AWESOME pics esp of inside the rides that I never thought were even possible to get!
> 
> You are going to be so glad you have these!  It will be like being there having so many!
> 
> I hope you have better luck today and I know we are all waiting with baited breath as they say for your next installment.  Gee look how popular you are.  Maybe you SHOULD do a blog.  We are all like pavlov's dog standing around drooling



I'm trying the bulk uploader on photobucket this morning to see if it is working.....still can't get things to load on the normal upload......GRRRRRRRR!!

Tyler this trip was so funny with his camera on the rides......point & click.....no real "framing" what he shot.......lol  His camera was good for that.....mine on the other hand didn't work as great on the rides as I was hoping...but did get a few on POTC & HM.

I should look into doing blog.....I always have random thoughts & maybe some of my life experiences would be helpful to someone......have a lot of "been there, done thats" in my life.  Would be fun to run an online journal!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Well this would have been useful information YESTERDAY......I just needed to open a new album.....there is a picture limit to them.  So I'm uploading now!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Laurie, I just gave your Trip Report a big, fat plug on the main DL forum.  Someone started a thread about Disney Withdrawals, so I posted a link and some commentary about your TR.  Expect a few more people viewing the TR!

I was going to say this yesterday but forgot (or I was having too much trouble with the pages loading) - I usually keep a list on my PC of links for pertinent threads and TR's, so that when someone asks questions I can whip out the links really quickly for referral (it's part of being a good, helpful mod and it may even be part of what got me the invitation to be a mod, because I was compiling this info before I got asked to join the mod team!).  I have a list of mega-TR's that I think are great for referring people to for various reasons - I have plugged Mariezp's TR's many times, as well as Molly's (Bumbershoot's), and I have Jazz's old TR (the original) on the list as well.  There's quite a few I collected links for.  So I am going to definitely add your TR to the list for referral because it covers such a broad range of things and the photos are so detailed and intensive.

Also, I was thinking of heading over to the Farmers Market this weekend.  I have to try to do it in the morning before it gets too busy, though.  If I do, I'm going to take lots of photos to show you since you didn't make it there during your trip.  They'd be good to have anyway, just because questions do come up on this board about FM and The Grove periodically.  I'll post them in my TR if I can handle Photobucket.


----------



## DizNee Luver

When we left off....oh so long ago.......we were at the Minnie & Friends breakfast & had just seen Minnie & Max.  Next to visit us was Captain Hook....one of the boys commented when the kids asked him to sign the autograph book that "He'll need a hand......"  So funny....Capt Hook reacted....good times!!

















Next up was Eeyore:






























Chip came next:


































CHEESE:






Rafiki was next.....this is the start of those pics:






















Next up....more of the Rafiki pics & let's dance!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Laurie, I just gave your Trip Report a big, fat plug on the main DL forum.  Someone started a thread about Disney Withdrawals, so I posted a link and some commentary about your TR.  Expect a few more people viewing the TR!
> 
> I was going to say this yesterday but forgot (or I was having too much trouble with the pages loading) - I usually keep a list on my PC of links for pertinent threads and TR's, so that when someone asks questions I can whip out the links really quickly for referral (it's part of being a good, helpful mod and it may even be part of what got me the invitation to be a mod, because I was compiling this info before I got asked to join the mod team!).  I have a list of mega-TR's that I think are great for referring people to for various reasons - I have plugged Mariezp's TR's many times, as well as Molly's (Bumbershoot's), and I have Jazz's old TR (the original) on the list as well.  There's quite a few I collected links for.  So I am going to definitely add your TR to the list for referral because it covers such a broad range of things and the photos are so detailed and intensive.
> 
> Also, I was thinking of heading over to the Farmers Market this weekend.  I have to try to do it in the morning before it gets too busy, though.  If I do, I'm going to take lots of photos to show you since you didn't make it there during your trip.  They'd be good to have anyway, just because questions do come up on this board about FM and The Grove periodically.  I'll post them in my TR if I can handle Photobucket.



Thanx Sherry!!  Was wondering how I could get people over here to look.  Occassionally I will answer some ones post with a link & page # for them to get pics & reviews for what they're asking about....but don't have time to do that with all of them....lol

Have fun at the Farmer's Market....I would love to see some pics of it!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Sherry!!  Was wondering how I could get people over here to look.  Occassionally I will answer some ones post with a link & page # for them to get pics & reviews for what they're asking about....but don't have time to do that with all of them....lol
> 
> Have fun at the Farmer's Market....I would love to see some pics of it!!



I probably have a lot of stuff on my reference list that you haven't even seen, because it's all faded into the archives, as well as some of the expected threads.  I've had the list for more than a couple of years.  It's more of what _I_ think is noteworthy to look at - which may not be what someone else thinks is noteworthy.

Don't worry - you have plenty of people viewing your TR.  People are seeing it and you have many people posting regularly in the TR too.  I only have the number of views I have on my TR because it's been around since 2008.  You have a whole bunch of views and posts from this year!  So that shows there are lots of people tuning in regularly!


----------



## DizNee Luver

More Rafiki:


































The lamppost....I think I take a picture of this every time we go.....lol:






Chip & Rafiki dancing....they grab the kids to come join them:


















Dale came out to dance too (he never made it to our table):


























Betty & Michayla:






Shyann:






The family:










Next post more Minnie, Pooh & Eeyore together & my review of this meal.


----------



## srauchbauer

can't wait - sitting at the computer downloading pics from Seaworld should be cleaning the house, but reading about your advantures is sure a lot more fun.


----------



## kaoden39

I think I saw an LiveStrong bracelet.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Photobucket is very slow so no more posts until later today.....have to go do errands & just can't wait anymore.  Be back later!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I probably have a lot of stuff on my reference list that you haven't even seen, because it's all faded into the archives, as well as some of the expected threads.  I've had the list for more than a couple of years.  It's more of what _I_ think is noteworthy to look at - which may not be what someone else thinks is noteworthy.
> 
> Don't worry - you have plenty of people viewing your TR.  People are seeing it and you have many people posting regularly in the TR too.  I only have the number of views I have on my TR because it's been around since 2008.  You have a whole bunch of views and posts from this year!  So that shows there are lots of people tuning in regularly!



Cool beans!!  



srauchbauer said:


> can't wait - sitting at the computer downloading pics from Seaworld should be cleaning the house, but reading about your advantures is sure a lot more fun.



Anything would be better than house cleaning.....lol  



kaoden39 said:


> I think I saw an LiveStrong bracelet.



Yup, you are correct!  Derek wears one.


----------



## DizNee Luver

After a little dancing, Minnie stopped back by our table:


































Then we saw Pooh & Eeyore were traveling together.  Eeyore got to us first, then Pooh joined him:



































We saw a total of 7 characters this meal....only 1 didn't make it to our table.  This was actually the least amount of characters we had seen at this meal.....but were pleased with our interaction with them anyways.

_*Minnie & Friends Breakfast at the Plaza Inn.  6 Adults, 2 Child meals + tax + tip = $210.49 less 15% AP Disc = $181.10
This is a buffet with pastries, cold cereal, fruit, hot breakfast favorites & made to order omelets.  Usually we aren't very happy with the food, but this time it was pretty good.  Our only complaint was that the trays of food seemed almost empty & weren't being refilled or replaced on a regular basis.  They ran out of french toast before I got my plate & didn't know if there would be more coming or not.  Later on, one of the boys went back in for more food & got french toast.  So not real organized.  As I stated above, the character interaction is always very good here.  We enjoy the outdoor seating because it just seems they are able to move around easier out there.  We recommend this meal if you like the classic characters & the ones from Winnie the Pooh.  In the past we have seen those listed above, as well as Mary Poppins, Alice, Mad Hatter, Peter Pan, & Honest John from Pinocchio.*_


----------



## DizNee Luver

After breakfast, Derek & Tyler went to ride something as the rest of the group went to the Enchanted Tiki Room.  I decided to stick around the castle because Michelle (zoemakes5) would be arriving with her daughter Zoe (age 8) anytime.  As I hung out, Mickey came by with the Disneyland Band.  I wish I could have been in a better position to get a few pics:



























After the Tiki Room, we all met up so Derek & Nick could take the twins back to the motel for naps.  We waited at the castle for Michelle & Zoe.  They got there after 11am & we decided what we wanted to do first.  We headed thru the backway into Frontierland (via the Rancho del Zocala restaurant).  We sat down over by the stage area that Woody & Jessie have done meet-n-greets on as people took turns at the restroom.  Here are a few pics of the kids & flowers & birds:






























Betty really wanted to ride on the Mark Twain, so Tyler joined her:






The rest of the group headed to Pirates:






























Next up Tarzan's Treehouse!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We met back up with Tyler & Betty.  Mike took his mom to find some shade to sit as the rest of us headed to Tarzan's Treehouse.  What a view, but I learned after doing this last year....that heights are definitely not my thing.....so Tyler graciously took the kids up along with my camera:














































































More Treehouse next post!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Continuation of Tarzan's Treehouse:














































































Who's ready for some Haunted Mansion?!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

As promised......the Haunted Mansion.  Everyone got in line as Tyler & I asked the CM if we could get pics of the pet cemetary to the right of the house (thanx for the tip Jessica!!):


















When we came around the corner, we realized our group was getting ready to go thru the doors into the house....so we quickly joined them.  These are the pics I was able to get:






















































Next on the agenda was getting the kids over to the Pirates Lair on Tom Sawyer Island.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Betty decided she was comfortable & cool where she was....so she opted to stay put as we went across.  The kids were given instructions to stay together & where to find us.  Tyler tagged along for a bit but then ventured off with my camera to get me pics.  Michelle, Mike & I tried to find some seats in the shade to talk.


































































































More Pirates Lair next post.


----------



## DizNee Luver

More Pirates Lair:






































































































Even more Pirates Lair coming up.


----------



## kelmac284

Great pics Laurie!  LOVE the haunted mansion ones.  I will say again I am amazed at what you were able to get!  I didn't even want to attempt any of those type shots with my new camera but I am REALLY impressed with yours!!

Loving the latest installment and anxious to see the rest!  Glad you had fun with Michelle!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Last of Pirates Lair:


































































































Addy got separated from Anthony & Zoe at some point, but found a CM & who should wander by....Tyler!!!  Thank goodness for big brothers.  She was pretty upset (which I just found out that she was that upset).....but super happy to see Tyler & the other 2 kids when they joined up with them.

Time to go sort the next batch of pictures...be back later!!


----------



## kaoden39

Tyler and his pictures crack me up.  He takes the random kind I do.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Great pics Laurie!  LOVE the haunted mansion ones.  I will say again I am amazed at what you were able to get!  I didn't even want to attempt any of those type shots with my new camera but I am REALLY impressed with yours!!
> 
> Loving the latest installment and anxious to see the rest!  Glad you had fun with Michelle!



It was fun to play with the camera....glad I was finally able to get a few dark pics!!!

We had a blast with Michelle & Zoe.  It was my kids favorite day of the whole trip!!!



kaoden39 said:


> Tyler and his pictures crack me up.  He takes the random kind I do.



His saying all trip was point & shoot, point & shoot.....lol  I love all the bizarre things & different angles he came up with this trip!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After leaving Pirates Lair, Mike took Betty up to Pooh's Corner to do some shopping.  Tyler took off (to where??) so Michelle & I took the kids towards ToonTown.  We stopped at Snow White's Grotto to the right of the castle & look who we found!!


























The statues:














































The wishing well.....remember to bring your coins & drop them in.  The money collected goes to the Make A Wish foundation!!


















I know I'm forgetting things......I do remember riding Big Thunder Mtn RR.....which actually might have been our first ride together.....lol  Oh well....

Coming up will be ToonTown.


----------



## DizNee Luver

When we left the castle and started our way back thru Fantasyland, we saw this band:










The kids wanted to stop at the Teacup for pics:










ToonTown!!!


















The 3 kids wanted to ride Gadget's Go Coaster, so they went to get in line:






Michelle & I found a bench over by Chip & Dale's treehouse.  We could see the coaster from there.  While we waited, I took some random pics:


































Gadget's Go-Coaster & the kids!!






















Next post will finish up ToonTown.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tyler & Mike caught back up with us in ToonTown, as the kids played in Donald's boat & at Goofy's House.






































































I love this pic of Zoe!!  Such a serious face as she was trying to cool off.....lol






Next up......BBQ!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After ToonTown, we all gathered at the Big Thunder Ranch for our 4:30 dinner reservation.






































The gang:


















More BBQ pics:






















Michelle & I:










Zoe, Anthony & Addy:










More BBQ pics to come!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We were shown to our tables.  The big boys took a table & the rest of us took the other......food wise...that will probably work out......lol!!










































The piano up on their stage:






Family:










More decor:














Loved that the drinks are served in jars!!!






Next post......*+*+*BBQ FOOD PORN*+*+*


----------



## DizNee Luver

Bring on the viddles!!

The waiter brought out this tray of food!!:






The bucket of meat:  Ribs, chicken & sausage:






Beans:






Coleslaw:






Corn wheels:






Cornbread Muffins:






A couple pics from the little show.  The performers come out & sing a few songs.  Some songs they look for the audience to join in.  The kids were dancing & singing along making the female lead smile & wave at them quite a bit!










The desserts are extra, but I would highly suggest that you go with the family desserts vs buying singles.  The price was very good for the family-size.....only $3 more over the cupcakes!!










After the meal:











*Thunder Ranch BBQ:  7 Adults, 3 Child, 2 Family Desserts, 7 drinks + Tax + Tip =  $309.67  less 15% AP Disc =  $273.10
This is an all you can eat BBQ meal that is very good!!  There were no complaints at either table & seconds & thirds on the meats were provided.  The sides were all very good & complimented the meal.  The desserts were perfect for sharing & as stated above.....a good buy!!  The show is a bit corny, but the kids liked it.....so it was alright by me!!  The staff was friendly & they kept both tables in food.....lots of food!!*



Mike, Tyler & the 3 kids decided to go ride Splash Mtn after dinner.  They had tried to ride it earlier but it broke down.  Derek, Nick & Betty took the twins back to the motel & Michelle & I headed towards the Small World area to find a spot for all of us to watch the Celebrate parade.  We ended up on the raised area at the railing.  The street level was already filled up.  We figured the rail would give the kids a good view....unfortunately, Addy is huge into dancing & not being on the street meant she didn't get to join in with the characters.  The volunteer cavalcade came by & then finally the rest of the group got there just in time for the parade.

Next up......Let's Celebrate!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Celebrate Parade......a fun show that makes 3 stops to dance & entertain.  The music gets your foot tapping & if you are on the street level, you will be asked out to join in the dancing.  My boys were not impressed with this parade....but you have to keep in mind that their first experience with Disney parades were the Electrical Parade & the Parade of Dreams.....pretty hard to top those or even compete!!  I didn't mind the parade.....I loved seeing all the different characters!!  It was a bonus to see Clara Cow & Clarice the Chipmunk!!


































































































More Parade pics coming up!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

More Celebrate Parade!






































































































After the parade, we realized that Mike had lost the twins ParkHoppers!!  I was in a panic.  I went up to City Hall to see what could be done as the rest of the group got ice cream & rode Space Mountain.

City Hall was very kind, but they would not be able to help me.  I had to run over to DCA (ouside the gates on the left) to the Lost & Found.  After standing in a bit of a line, I got up to the desk to be told that nothing from Disneyland from today would be brought over until after the park closes.  They told me to come back in the morning to see if they were found.  While I was standing in lines, I had text Tyler to run up to Splash Mtn to see if by chance they found it.....we figure that is where he lost it. No luck.....bummer! The evening kinda blurs from there....I was a bit stressed out!!

I think we rode BTMRR again & then Mike needed to get Anthony & Addy back to the motel for bed.  Michelle & Zoe went with Tyler & I to the pin store in Frontierland & then Nick met up with us there.  We said good bye to our new friends & then went out to do some rides.  I'm guessing we rode Space & BTMRR but after that I really can't recall.

It was a great day until we lost the tickets.....but I'll show up at 8am to see about getting them replaced the next morning.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh the Bbq looks so good.  I wanted to eat there this last trip we deemed it to not be Cheyanne(Boo) friendly.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Oh the Bbq looks so good.  I wanted to eat there this last trip we deemed it to not be Cheyanne(Boo) friendly.



Addy is a picky eater & she had no problem with this meal!!  It was very good.....I will be going back!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Addy is a picky eater & she had no problem with this meal!!  It was very good.....I will be going back!!



Cheyanne is the pickiest eater I have ever seen.  Belan told me that she might eat the beans but that is it.


----------



## stubby

Ok...you can't leave off there...gonna die if I don't know what happened.  Did ya get the tickets back or have to pay again?


----------



## DizNee Luver

stubby said:


> Ok...you can't leave off there...gonna die if I don't know what happened.  Did ya get the tickets back or have to pay again?



Don't want to totally spoil it....but no I didn't pay again.....tune in tomorrow to find out what happened!!


----------



## APX

Sweet baby jebus, that food porn just made me hungry...and I finished my dinner awhile ago.


----------



## stubby

DizNee Luver said:


> Don't want to totally spoil it....but no I didn't pay again.....tune in tomorrow to find out what happened!!



Definately will this has been a great TR and I can't wait til our trip is here.  Come on 6 week and 2 days...ahhh it feels like forever!


----------



## DizNee Luver

APX said:


> Sweet baby jebus, that food porn just made me hungry...and I finished my dinner awhile ago.







stubby said:


> Definately will this has been a great TR and I can't wait til our trip is here.  Come on 6 week and 2 days...ahhh it feels like forever!



Woo Hoo....I need to go check out your report.......I'll try to do so tomorrow!  Glad you're enjoying mine!


----------



## kelmac284

As always loved the latest installment.  Wasn't that bbq great!  We did that our first night and really enjoyed it.  Gosh I can't believe how big Zoe has gotten.  We spent a day with them for Shelby's birthday back in 07 or 08 I think it was I can't remember now LOL.  And then they came up and spent Memorial day with us but MAN she has gotten big!!  Glad you all had a nice visit!

We have been hemming and hawing about taking a trip to DW in November.  Usually we go every three years or so.  Our last trip was over Thanksgiving in 08 and every other time we went (02 and 05) we knew before we even left that we wanted to come back and already were talking about a return trip.  But when we left in 08 it was the first time we didn't have a return trip planned and had NO idea when we would be back.  We KNEW we would go back eventually but just didn't have any concrete plans and had actually wanted to try some other , god forbid, NON Disney trips like Mexico, Hawaii, maybe even Europe.  But the economy has just been so ugly and things with Shane's job and my mom's that none of those things have worked out.  DL has pretty much been the only thing we can do cuz we are so close and I have always had my AP and we usually can watch for cheap airfare and cheap hotel deals and just hop down there for a few days.

But mom found out she had a few weeks that somehow got booked on her timeshare and she HAD to use them and she has been extending them now for I think almost 2 years so she wouldn't lose them.  Then I found out about this free dinning and we have gone back and forth now for OVER a year trying to decide if we wanted to do a cruise or go there or WHAT the heck.  We even thought of using the timeshare to go somewhere ELSE like hawaii or whatever but the airfare is just nuts.

SOOOO we finally bit the bullet and she made ressies for DW but we haven't bought airfare or anything cuz up till now it has been cancellable and there has been SO much going on but I think she is going to go ahead and get our plane tickets on Friday so I think it is FINALLY going to be a go.  Which at this point we need to make a decision cuz it is really only 2 months away!  We are going to go Veteran's day and that is really only Sept and Oct and then we would leave the 2nd week of Nov!

SOOOO hopefully it works out and after reading your report you have inspired me.  I KNOW I will take tons of pics but I don't know if I will have the fortitude that you had to download all these pics but I think I will def try to add SOME anyway.  

Perhaps I will start a pre-trip report over there so you guys can at least see what our plans are.  I just hope it all works out.

I CAN say that my report won't be NEARLY as interesting as yours though.  

Anyway I am off to run errands today (school shopping and such) but can't wait to see more!  And hey you are almost up to "our" day!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I wish I could go to WDW......never been & it's a dream of mine to do this eventually.  With a family my size....it's just out of the question.  We live paycheck to paycheck so that kind of trip would mean winning the lottery to do it!  I can't wait to hear & see about your trip!!!  Maybe I can stow away in your luggage......   Let me know if you start up a PTR!!

Have a meeting this morning so no new stuff until this afternoon.....sorry!!   Be back later!


----------



## kelmac284

Yeah surprisingly we have been very lucky and been able to do it relatively inexpensively but we got GREAT deals on airfare the last few times and my mom owns a timeshare so that is a HUGE thing too.  The BIG expense of course is the tickets and the food but the last time we had our tax refund and the stimulus money which helped a bunch.

I started a ptr and then I got a bunch of phone calls and just had to run out to do my errands so I couldn't save it but I am back now so I guess I will START over LOL.

I will try to figure out how to do a link but otherwise I may just have to tell you where to look cuz remember I am really bad at this computer stuff!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Loving all the pics in your TR!!! I have to say, I was so hungry after your BBQ pics, that we ended up making a 9:00 pm trip to Wendy's last night. That's the last time I will take my cravings to fast food places during times that aren't lunch or dinner! Yuck! My chicken strips must have been at least 3 hours old, and my pop was warm and flat! Maybe I was just disappointed cause nothing tasted nearly as good as the food in that BBQ looked! Can't wait for my reservation there.

I have to ask though. Is the sausage and the corn normally a part of the menu? Cause I haven't seen or heard of those being on the menu in other pictures and posts I have seen on here. I will be even more excited if corn on the cob is included, cause I love that stuff.

Anyways, looking forward to hearing what happened with the girls tickets!


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

The sausage and corn are offered during Dinner and not lunch. Most of the BBQ's I have seen are during lunch. HTH


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Oh ok, well that makes sense then. That's good! My reservations are for dinner!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yeah surprisingly we have been very lucky and been able to do it relatively inexpensively but we got GREAT deals on airfare the last few times and my mom owns a timeshare so that is a HUGE thing too.  The BIG expense of course is the tickets and the food but the last time we had our tax refund and the stimulus money which helped a bunch.
> 
> I started a ptr and then I got a bunch of phone calls and just had to run out to do my errands so I couldn't save it but I am back now so I guess I will START over LOL.
> 
> I will try to figure out how to do a link but otherwise I may just have to tell you where to look cuz remember I am really bad at this computer stuff!



I'm sure I can locate it!!  I'll look forward to reading it!!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Loving all the pics in your TR!!! I have to say, I was so hungry after your BBQ pics, that we ended up making a 9:00 pm trip to Wendy's last night. That's the last time I will take my cravings to fast food places during times that aren't lunch or dinner! Yuck! My chicken strips must have been at least 3 hours old, and my pop was warm and flat! Maybe I was just disappointed cause nothing tasted nearly as good as the food in that BBQ looked! Can't wait for my reservation there.
> 
> I have to ask though. Is the sausage and the corn normally a part of the menu? Cause I haven't seen or heard of those being on the menu in other pictures and posts I have seen on here. I will be even more excited if corn on the cob is included, cause I love that stuff.
> 
> Anyways, looking forward to hearing what happened with the girls tickets!





PrincessMaleficent said:


> The sausage and corn are offered during Dinner and not lunch. Most of the BBQ's I ahve seena re during lunch. HTH



That is correct!!  I knew for sure the sausage was a dinner only thing but guess I didn't realize the corn was also.....thank you for answering!!

Guess I should get back to report & let people know what happened with the twins tickets.......after lunch I'll do that!


----------



## kelmac284

Ok I started one and I posted the few pics I had on Photobucket from our last trip in 08.  I hope this works if not it is in the Disney World section under PRE trip reports.  I am not sure if I am supposed to move it myself or if the mods move it once it is an actual trip report once I am back and done??? But anyway I guess I will figure it out once I actually do it lol.

Anyway here is my attempt at a link.  Hope it works.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37889728#post37889728


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10, Monday, August 2!!  Our last day of Disneyland........   

As I left you all in a cliff hanger......Mike had lost the twins Parkhoppers & City Hall & Lost and Found wouldn't be able to help until this morning.  We had a 9:30am breakfast reservation at the Paradise Pier hotel, so I left the group at the motel & would meet them at the breakfast.  I walked over to Disneyland to head straight to the Lost and Found.  I arrived & the tickets did not get turned in.....no big shocker here!!  They told me that I would need to go to one of the ticket booths & speak with them.    This is now the 3rd place I've been sent to!!  I went over to the ticket booths & thankfully there wasn't a mile long line as I've seen on other days.  I get up to the window & the gentlemen looks at me & says "you look stressed already & it's not 8:30am yet".....and asked what the problem was.  I explained what had happened & told him that he was the 3rd person I was telling this too.  He asked if they were paper or plastic cards.  They were the plastic ones......I guess this is where the trouble/problem was.  They don't have access to those like they do the paper.  He got a supervisor that took over.  He looked at our travel documents thru Disney Travel & we could even get the ticket numbers since I had gathered everyone's tickets & took them with me.  There were 2 missing in the middle....so that narrowed everything down.  He was also able to scan everyone's tickets to see that 5 of 6 days had been used.....so my story of having one day left on the missing tickets was pretty much confirmed (especially since they were child tickets & the twins are 3 & wouldn't have come on their own....lol).  It took a while, but after all of this.....he was able to print up new parkhoppers (on plastic) for the twins!!  Thank you, thank you!!!  Finally a resolution after 14 hrs of sheer panic!

_*My advice if you lose your parkhoppers........DON'T!!!  lol*_

After getting the parkhoppers in hand.....I headed thru the gates of Disneyland with all of our photopass cards.  I think we had a total of 5.  I went to the camera/photo shop at the end of Main Street to get all the cards under one account, as well as add in the Jedi pictures & character meals.  This took a bit longer than I was hoping just because their computers were running very slow.  I did get done in time to take a stroll down Main Street & then into DTD.  I cut thru the Grand Californian's lobby to use the pedestrian crosswalk over to the Paradise Pier Hotel.

I arrived about 9:25 & my family wasn't there....I sent a text to see them coming thru the doors.  














I checked in our family.....minus Anthony & Betty.  It was a very long night for Anthony......he got sick....really sick.  The funniest thing we heard all trip came from Nick in the middle of the night......he knocks on our motel room door & says "I NEED A PARENT".......   Wasn't funny at the time....but later in the day we were still chuckling about it!!  So unfortunately Anthony would miss our last character meal.  

**Back to the check-in part....forgot to mention.....it really confused them that instead of 10 of us there would only be 8 of us.....took forever to get it thru to the lady working the desk.....cracked me up that having 2 people not show up would so throw her off....I was tempted to look around the lobby & offer a free breakfast to 2 people.....lol

When we enter the restaurant, you are taken to the photo op area to meet Mickey Mouse.  It's funny, because our last encounter with Mickey with the twins didn't go so great....this morning, Michayla went right up to him & then sat on the floor playing with his foot.....so he sat down on the floor with her.  It was soooooo cute!!  The photographer asked if it was ok to take a picture & I said please do!!  (unfortunately I guess that never happened, because they weren't there with our other pics)


























While we were being shown to our table, they asked the kids to come up & dance with Stitch, who was also joined by Mickey & then Pluto:






















































Addy was being a total grump!!  I told her she could go back to the motel with her brother & grandma if she didn't want to be there.....her attitude perked right up....the little diva!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Ok I started one and I posted the few pics I had on Photobucket from our last trip in 08.  I hope this works if not it is in the Disney World section under PRE trip reports.  I am not sure if I am supposed to move it myself or if the mods move it once it is an actual trip report once I am back and done??? But anyway I guess I will figure it out once I actually do it lol.
> 
> Anyway here is my attempt at a link.  Hope it works.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37889728#post37889728



I'll check it out this evening when it's a bit quieter in the house....lol!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Oh ok, well that makes sense then. That's good! My reservations are for dinner!



You won't be disappointed & definitely won't leave hungry!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Love, love, love the pictures of Mickey and Stitch! Not sure about the dancing part, but I am going to love that meal!

Glad to see you got the situation with the tickets worked out.


----------



## DizNee Luver

After Addy's grumpy dance, we made it back to our table....here's a pic on the wall:






Here's the family:






























Time for *+*+*+FOOD PORN+*+*+*!!






































































Another post of nothing but food coming next!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

More Food!!






























































































Next post will have a bit more food, Pluto & the hula!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Love, love, love the pictures of Mickey and Stitch! Not sure about the dancing part, but I am going to love that meal!
> 
> Glad to see you got the situation with the tickets worked out.



It was a lot of fun.....Stitch is always playful!!

Thank goodness on the tickets....we were tempted to just say they were 2 if it had taken any more time....Just hate the idea of lying about something so silly!


----------



## DizNee Luver

A couple more food pics:


















Ty got this pic.....I call it Addy Mouse:






Pluto came by to play:










































Shy seemed so smitten with Pluto......"I'll never wash this hand again....."  lol:






Hula time......Hula Hoop that is:














Next up will be Stitch, Minnie & Goofy!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Stitch...one of our favorites since he always plays around:


























Michayla:










Minnie & Goofy ended up at our table together:


























Minnie was rubbing Michayla's back as she had her head on the table....so cute!:






A few more pics:






























More Goofy coming up.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Goofy & Michayla:










Goofy & Shyann:


























Goofy & Addy:










Michayla:














Shyann:










Yet another self portrait of Tyler:






Addy:






Next up, some surfing lessons & more Stitch!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Let's finish up our Surf's Up with Mickey breakfast!!

Addy went up to learn to surf:


































The girls:






















Stitch came back again!!:


















































_*5 Adults, 1 Child + Tax + Tip = $205.35 less 15% AP Disc. = $180.46
We loved this meal when it was the Lilo-n-Stitch breakfast & it's even better with Mickey & Stitch together!!  Loved that they kept the Hawaiian feel to it, kept the games beach/surf like to hold to the theming of the Paradise Pier Hotel & some new goodies to try in the buffet.  The food was hit & miss with the family....but I really enjoyed the carmalized onion & potatoes, trying the different flatbreads & the chocolate/peanut butter french toast was like eating dessert!  The smoothies that are mixed up & left in pitchers in ice on the buffet are....well......ewwwww!  Not thick & cold, but thin & almost slimey texture.  The flavor wasn't that great either.  Overall, this was a hit for the family & we'll be back!!*_


----------



## Orbitron

What an awesome thread! I like all of your photos, thanks for sharing them with us. We are going to be at Disneyland in about five weeks and that makes the trip report even more fun to read. You did a lot of wonderful things on your vacation that we also plan to do, the character meals for instance. So this is a great foretaste for our visit to Disneyland, thank you once more!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

DizNee Luver said:


>



I absolutely  this picture!!!  

'Uh...hello?!  Why are you taking pictures of your food when you could be taking pictures of adorable MEEEE?!!'  So cute!

Some of the food on that buffet looks really good.  I think I'd have to try all of the flatbreads!


----------



## McNic

Ditto on the picture above! Almost peed mah pants I was laughing so hard.  It seems the twins had a blast at this breakfast.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Orbitron said:


> What an awesome thread! I like all of your photos, thanks for sharing them with us. We are going to be at Disneyland in about five weeks and that makes the trip report even more fun to read. You did a lot of wonderful things on your vacation that we also plan to do, the character meals for instance. So this is a great foretaste for our visit to Disneyland, thank you once more!



 5 weeks away!!!  Thank you so much for the compliments!!  I'm glad you saw some things you'll be experiencing & it makes you that more excited to go!!  Still have more to go....so please stop back by!!



joyfulDisneytears said:


> I absolutely  this picture!!!
> 
> 'Uh...hello?!  Why are you taking pictures of your food when you could be taking pictures of adorable MEEEE?!!'  So cute!
> 
> Some of the food on that buffet looks really good.  I think I'd have to try all of the flatbreads!



It really is a good pic.....Michayla is the one twin that doesn't eat orally & had a really hard time on this trip because of her autism.....for some reason, she warmed up to the characters this meal & actually stayed in her high chair for the whole meal instead of having to be put in her stroller for security.  She was being very silly during breakfast!!



McNic said:


> Ditto on the picture above! Almost peed mah pants I was laughing so hard.  It seems the twins had a blast at this breakfast.



They both did really good this meal.....wish we could have experienced that the whole time.....but glad it ended on a high note!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So I fibbed a little on my last post.....I thought I was done because I hadn't sorted pictures past that point.....we still had more from the Surf's Up with Mickey meal!!

The twins were acting silly while we were waiting to pay for our meal:






































































Addy:






More in the next post.


----------



## DizNee Luver

On our way out of the restaurant, they started dancing in the front again....so we had to stop since Shyann went running over to join in....Addy joined her & Michayla danced off to the side:






























Bye PCH Grill:










We went back to check on Anthony & Betty.  Anthony was feeling fine & was ready to go to the parks.  So we headed back over to Disneyland.  We went to City Hall to exchange our Give a Day vouchers for Tyler & Anthony to Fast Passes.


















Here's the ticket we get to take over to the Guided Tour Office to pick up the Fast Passes:






Nick & Addy waiting on the bench while we got the FP's:






Here's what they look like:














Next up.......California Adventure!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Once we had all the FP's (72 in all)....lol we headed over to California Adventure.










Our first ride was Soarin' over California.  We had to take turns, so Nick, Tyler, Anthony & Addy went first.  Here's a few pics Tyler got:






























Then Betty, Mike, Derek & I took our turn.  While we were riding.....Tyler got out his camera & took these pictures:














































Next up will be Mater & DCA pics.


----------



## DizNee Luver

When we were done at Soarin', Nick & I took Anthony & Addy over to the photo op with Mater & Lightning McQueen:


























Next we headed out towards the pier, stopping to get all these pictures:














































































More DCA coming up!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

More pics from DCA:


















Remember me mentioning that there was garbage in the water at Disneyland.....here's a couple pics of it in DCA:










More, more, more DCA pics:


































































Next up will be on the Pier.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Our next stop was California Screamin'.....we did this in turns. While I was riding with the 3 older boys, Mike took Anthony & Addy on the King Triton's Carousel.










































While we were waiting for people to get off Screamin':


























We stopped in to do the photo op of the Toy Story box....unfortunately, the glare from the sun doesn't make for a good picture....but we tried:










Anthony & Addy picked out new ears.....pirate for Anthony & princess w/veil for Addy:










Some random pics of the pier:


















Next post will show the new Silly Symphony Swings & more pics from the Pier area.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The new Silly Symphony Swings:


























As we were making our way towards the Grizzly River area, I got these random shots:










































This is the railing we stood at for our Dining Package World of Color FP's.....we stood to the left of the railing.  Great view!!










That's it for now......time for bed & then I'll start sorting & uploading again tomorrow!!


----------



## kelmac284

As usual lovin the pics!!  It is funny how you got so many of the same pics as we did!    Great minds must think alike eh   We did the Mickey' s breakfast at PPH back in Oct of last year and really liked it.  We were staying at DLH and were eating fruit and muffins every day and we didn't even have a priorty seating but towards the end we decided to try it and I just called and we were able to get in.  I think you are right a lot of people don't know about this place cuz it is kind of off the beaten path.  We REALLY enjoyed it.  Liked the food and the girls had a BLAST with stitch learning the hula etc.  It was still Lilo and Stitch at that point but it looks like it is still fun. In fact my siggy pic is from that meal.

Glad you guys had fun and I am off to work today but will look forward to coming home and seeing more updates!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> As usual lovin the pics!!  It is funny how you got so many of the same pics as we did!    Great minds must think alike eh   We did the Mickey' s breakfast at PPH back in Oct of last year and really liked it.  We were staying at DLH and were eating fruit and muffins every day and we didn't even have a priorty seating but towards the end we decided to try it and I just called and we were able to get in.  I think you are right a lot of people don't know about this place cuz it is kind of off the beaten path.  We REALLY enjoyed it.  Liked the food and the girls had a BLAST with stitch learning the hula etc.  It was still Lilo and Stitch at that point but it looks like it is still fun. In fact my siggy pic is from that meal.
> 
> Glad you guys had fun and I am off to work today but will look forward to coming home and seeing more updates!!



We did Lilo-n-Stitch before & it really was a lot of fun....so this pretty much the same thing but instead of Lilo....it's Mickey.  I missed not seeing Daisy this time......she was at the Lilo-n-Stitch one.  We also had more characters this time.

Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## disneydreamer74

I love seeing the twins smile at the Surfs Up breakfast!! Looks like a great character meal. The dreaded last day??Noooooo!! I hate when that happens!


----------



## srauchbauer

disneydreamer74 said:


> I love seeing the twins smile at the Surfs Up breakfast!! Looks like a great character meal. The dreaded last day??Noooooo!! I hate when that happens!



I was thinking the same thing how good it is to see them so happy.


----------



## kaoden39

I really enjoyed the pictures from the Surf's Up breakfast.  I miss Anthony in them but, the twins were amazing at that breakfast.  It was a thrill for me to see how much they both seemed to enjoy it.  I am sure that you were just over the moon about it.

That sucks about the tickets but it was a good thing they were able to track it and figure it out.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I was excited for the twins as well. I liked how they joined in on the dancing. That was so cute! And Stitch is just the best, isn't he?


----------



## DizNee Luver

disneydreamer74 said:


> I love seeing the twins smile at the Surfs Up breakfast!! Looks like a great character meal. The dreaded last day??Noooooo!! I hate when that happens!





srauchbauer said:


> I was thinking the same thing how good it is to see them so happy.



Last Day   Twins happy 



kaoden39 said:


> I really enjoyed the pictures from the Surf's Up breakfast.  I miss Anthony in them but, the twins were amazing at that breakfast.  It was a thrill for me to see how much they both seemed to enjoy it.  I am sure that you were just over the moon about it.
> 
> That sucks about the tickets but it was a good thing they were able to track it and figure it out.



It's weird going back & looking at the pictures & not seeing Anthony in them.  I was so glad he was feeling better & could join us for the rest of the day!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I was excited for the twins as well. I liked how they joined in on the dancing. That was so cute! And Stitch is just the best, isn't he?



They love music & love dancing....so was excited to see them join right in!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We all regrouped up by the water wheel for GRR:






















































More pics from the Grizzly River area:


















































Picks from on GRR coming up next!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ty decided to take his camera on GRR, so these are the pics he got!!:







































































































A couple more on GRR, ToT & Monsters next post!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Last pics of GRR:






























The boys took off & headed towards Tower of Terror:






















Then they rode Monster's Inc.:


























Heading out of DCA:






Cafe Orleans & NOS next!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Everyone met up at Cafe Orleans in New Orleans Square for our 5:20 dinner reservation.  Here are a few pics from the area as we waited to be called:






























































We were show to our table, out on the patio.  Here are some pics of the menu & decor:






































Next up will be the family & Food Porn!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here's the family:






















*+*+*+*FOOD PORN*+*+*+*

We started with 2 orders of the Pomme Fritas, these are fries with garlic & cheese....delicious!!:














Everyone had a cup of the gumbo:










Anthony had the Macaroni & cheese:






Addy got the Chicken with pasta & marinara sauce:






We ordered 3 of the Monte Cristo's that the 6 adults shared....these are way too rich to eat more than one or two wedges:














A couple more family pics:










For dessert we got 2 plates of the beignets.....yummy!!






















_*2 Pomme Fritas, 6 cups Gumbo, 3 Monte Cristos, 2 Beignets, 8 drinks + Tax + Tip =  $166.11 less 15% AP Disc = $146.49
We love this restaurant!!  The food is so good & served hot!  We absolutely fell in love with Gumbo after having it for the first time here in 2009.  The Monte Cristo's are so rich & good...especially when dipped in the berry compote.  The kids loved their meals as well & also loved the Pomme Fritas.  The Mickey beignets are the perfect ending for the meal.  I think the prices for this restaurant are very good & we actually prefer Cafe Orlean's over Blue Bayou.  They have the same style of food but much cheaper.*_

After dinner is next!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After we left the restaurant, I saw this in front of the store across from the Cafe Orleans:


















I'm drawing a bit of a blank on what we did right after dinner.  I know that Derek, Tyler & I took the twins back to the motel.  This is what we saw as we were leaving the park:














































Out in the esplanade:






Some of the garbage & filth we noticed this trip......not Disney like to see things dirty & stuff on the ground:


















Mike, Betty, Nick, Anthony & Addy stayed & rode rides, shopped & looked around.  Mike came back to the motel & left Anthony & Addy with Betty at the gates, so Derek & I could take them to see the fireworks by the castle.  We met up with them & then Betty caught the shuttle back to the motel.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tyler decided to come back over & went into the exhibit at the Great Moment's with Mr Lincoln:






































































































Next up will be the rest of our evening.


----------



## DizNee Luver

A couple more pics from the exhibit:










When Tyler came out....look who he found!:






Derek & I during this time had taken Anthony & Addy up by the castle to find a spot to watch the fireworks.  Here are some of the photos I got prior to the show starting:


















































Next post will have Fireworks!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Fireworks!!


































































































Catching up with Tyler next.


----------



## DizNee Luver

After the fireworks, we got a text from Tyler saying he was in line for the Matterhorn, so we headed over there to meet him.  We found out that he had watched the fireworks from Tomorrowland...so here are his pics:






























We went to ride Space Mountain & use some of our Fast Passes, when we got up to the CM he said the FP line was over 30 minutes...so we decided to go ride BTMRR instead.  Anthony & Addy were getting cold, so we had to go find them sweatshirts before we did anything else.  We ended up over by the castle, so Tyler took the kids thru the Sleeping Beauty walk-thru.  He tried to get pictures, but didn't have a lot of luck......but he did get quite a few that I'll put on here:






































































The end of our Disneyland time up next.


----------



## DizNee Luver

A few more from the castle:






















Up by BTMRR before we took our very last ride of the trip:










Everyone was tired, so we decided it was time to say good-bye to Disneyland.  We headed back to Main Street where I got a couple more pics.  






















We did make a stop in the candy shoppe to get a bag full of goodies to take home with us.  As we got thru the Disneyland gates, poor Addy was basically sleeping & walking....so Derek picked her up & carried her all the way back to the HoJo.  Good thing he's a young strong kid!!

This doesn't mean I'm done.  I'm gonna give a review of what we did & what we missed this trip, 2 more travel days, meeting more Diser's, photopass pics & scanned photos we bought during our time there.


----------



## McNic

I'm so glad you're not done yet. I am going to miss my daily fix of your families trip


----------



## DizNee Luver

McNic said:


> I'm so glad you're not done yet. I am going to miss my daily fix of your families trip



Well thank you for reading along.....it will seem weird when I do get this done.....


----------



## mommaU4

DizNee Luver said:


> Well thank you for reading along.....it will seem weird when I do get this done.....



Nooooo, it can't end. Go again, 'kay?  

I love your pics! So detailed. Did you get to actually enjoy things or were you photographing the whole time??!! LOL It's been great to follow along. And OMG, Cafe Orleans is one of my fave places to eat. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PoohNFriends

All caught up again, can't wait to read and see more though!

Is Surf's Up the only restaurant with that Chocolate PB Banana French Toast?  Chocolate PB is my most favorite food combination so I would love to try this.  Just not sure how many character meals we will do our 1st trip - I have Goofy's kitchen ranked 1st for food & Characters than Minnie's for characters (would love to see Pooh bear and/or Alice), and might have to add Surf's up too!

Any updated news on Little Mermaid?  I've heard May 2011 and we are going the 1st week of May so thinking I will miss it then.

BBQ, Pomme Fritas, Beignets, and Monte Cristo all look sooooo yummy and are also on my list of places to go - probably not on the same day though since that would be a lot of heavy food!


----------



## DizNee Luver

mommaU4 said:


> Nooooo, it can't end. Go again, 'kay?
> 
> I love your pics! So detailed. Did you get to actually enjoy things or were you photographing the whole time??!! LOL It's been great to follow along. And OMG, Cafe Orleans is one of my fave places to eat.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



I'd love to go again.....I'm ready to move down there!!  lol

I did enjoy myself....I just snapped a lot of photos in the process!!

Cafe Orleans is the bomb!!  That's why we saved it for our final meal at Disneyland!!



PoohNFriends said:


> All caught up again, can't wait to read and see more though!
> 
> Is Surf's Up the only restaurant with that Chocolate PB Banana French Toast?  Chocolate PB is my most favorite food combination so I would love to try this.  Just not sure how many character meals we will do our 1st trip - I have Goofy's kitchen ranked 1st for food & Characters than Minnie's for characters (would love to see Pooh bear and/or Alice), and might have to add Surf's up too!
> 
> Any updated news on Little Mermaid?  I've heard May 2011 and we are going the 1st week of May so thinking I will miss it then.
> 
> BBQ, Pomme Fritas, Beignets, and Monte Cristo all look sooooo yummy and are also on my list of places to go - probably not on the same day though since that would be a lot of heavy food!



As far as I know, the Surf's Up meal is the only place you can get the Choc/PB french toast.

It's always possible they may open a tad early....but not the expert on those kinds of things...lol

All good food but as you said.....heavy foods!!  That's why we found 2 meals a day to work out nicely.


----------



## kaoden39

I have found on trips that I normally prefer the two meals a day when I am at Disneyland.  I am sorry to see it end too.  

You were talking about blogging.  I find that I like tumblr.com, you can do random posting and carry on conversations with your friends that are on tumblr.  Like me!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I have found on trips that I normally prefer the two meals a day when I am at Disneyland.  I am sorry to see it end too.
> 
> You were talking about blogging.  I find that I like tumblr.com, you can do random posting and carry on conversations with your friends that are on tumblr.  Like me!!



I'll have to check that out!!


----------



## kelmac284

As always loving the latest installment and the pics from the gallery, I have almost the SAME ones!! I have one of the girls and mom in that safe from the bank and I have that same pic of the bench that walt sat on in Griffith park LOL.  Did you guys see Lincoln or just look around?  We actually saw it because I had never seen it and I am wanting the girls to learn a little bit more about history and not just think Disney is all about rides.  In fact when we go to DW we are going to do the Hall of Presidents.  It was on refurb last time because Obama was being added.

I too am sad to see the trip end but hey it aint over yet, you haven't posted the Jelly Belly part yet! 

And I think a blog would be fun.  I used to post an online one and I just did it cuz I love to just write down my thoughts about my day and I was surprised at how many people read it and when I got rid of it I had a bunch of people asking me WHY.  So you would be surprised at what YOU might think is boring life others might find interesting.  

Plus the one I did was read only but it might be fun to have one where others can join in and respond or chat or whatever.  Let us know if you start one!  

As always ever looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> As always loving the latest installment and the pics from the gallery, I have almost the SAME ones!! I have one of the girls and mom in that safe from the bank and I have that same pic of the bench that walt sat on in Griffith park LOL.  Did you guys see Lincoln or just look around?  We actually saw it because I had never seen it and I am wanting the girls to learn a little bit more about history and not just think Disney is all about rides.  In fact when we go to DW we are going to do the Hall of Presidents.  It was on refurb last time because Obama was being added.
> 
> I too am sad to see the trip end but hey it aint over yet, you haven't posted the Jelly Belly part yet!
> 
> And I think a blog would be fun.  I used to post an online one and I just did it cuz I love to just write down my thoughts about my day and I was surprised at how many people read it and when I got rid of it I had a bunch of people asking me WHY.  So you would be surprised at what YOU might think is boring life others might find interesting.
> 
> Plus the one I did was read only but it might be fun to have one where others can join in and respond or chat or whatever.  Let us know if you start one!
> 
> As always ever looking forward to the next installment!



The pictures from the exhibit were taken by Tyler.....I don't think he actually went in to the show.....I don't think anyone got to it....even though we all talked about doing it.

I'll have to check this blog thing out.....never thought about doing one....but it might be a great way to get stuff off my chest!!  lol

Still have the 2 travel days to go........guess I should go & sort pics!


----------



## Belle Ella

Awwws. It's so sad to see your park days coming to a close!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Awwws. It's so sad to see your park days coming to a close!



I know.......   So many things I wanted to do....but alas, it just didn't happen this trip!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> I know.......   So many things I wanted to do....but alas, it just didn't happen this trip!



I know the feeling! But at least it definitely gives you a reason to go back, right?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> I know the feeling! But at least it definitely gives you a reason to go back, right?



Who needs a reason......


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Who needs a reason......



Certainly not us! I just like to have a few on the back burner for those who just don't understand, lol.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Tuesday, August 3rd.
I'd have to say, this is the worst day of all.  Having to pack everything up & know we are leaving.....heavy sigh.  As you remember....getting everything into the van for the trip down was a process....imagine that, plus add in all the stuff we bought (and we bought a ton).  

I woke up & started the process of packing.  Once everyone was upright, we took a break & headed to Mimi's Cafe for breakfast.  Have heard lots of good things about this restaurant, so glad we finally had the chance to try it for ourselves. 

Arriving at Mimi's:










Tyler & Shyann:






Mike & Michayla:






Betty & Anthony:






Nick & Derek:






Addy:






Family:


























The drinks.....check out the fancy glasses:


















Next post will have *+*+*FOOD PORN*+*+*!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

*+*+*FOOD, GLORIOUS FOOD*+*+*

Shy had the norm.....watermelon:






The famous Mimi's Muffins:










Addy & Anthony's breakfast:










Derek had the Belgian Waffle Breakfast:






Tyler had the Chipolte Breakfast Burrito:






Nick had the French Toast Breakfast:






I had the Santa Fe Breakfast Wrap:






Mike had the Corned Beef Hash:






Betty had the Triple Berry French Toast:






_*Betty paid for this meal, so I don't have a clue what it ran us.  The food was as good as promised in all the other reviews.  The muffins are brought you to steamy hot with butter....delicious!!  I absolutely loved my wrap & Tyler raved about his burrito.  The service was good & the place was clean....so no real complaints!!*_

We went back to the motel & finished the tedious job of packing.  We took everything down to the van so I could start filling up all the possible holes.  While we were out in the parking lot working on this, a car pulls up behind us & yells "Laurie" thru the window.  It was Tracey (QueenDoOver), one of the DIS Divas I was going to try & hook up with on Sunday when they arrived.  Things didn't work out, but it was great getting to talk with her for a couple minutes.  DIS Meet-Up #3!!!!  (wish I had my camera with me!!)


----------



## DizNee Luver

We finally got everything into the van, including the people, checked out from the HoJo & drove over to DTD for some last minute shopping.........otherwise known as, We're Leaving So Time To Get Everything You Wanted but Hadn't Picked Up Yet......In other words, Dig Deep Into the Pocket Book Cause This One's Gonna Hurt!!!!  (and it did....will explain later)

Downtown Disney:














We stopped into the Lego store, so Anthony could sufficiently whine about needing some & also get these pictures:






























































The water fountain:






We went into Build A Bear with the thoughts of doing one for each of the 4 little ones......they had a great sale going:  Any animal & one outfit including shoes for $29.99.  But for some reason, we decided not to do it.


















Vinylmation....I'm sure I'm gonna step on toes here....but.....WHO CARES!!  I was so sick of seeing them & waiting in line for people to trade, buy, etc.  I really don't see the draw to them......if someone knows why these are so popular....please explain, cause the whole concept was lost on me.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ahhhh, The World of Disney Store:










Absolutely love going in here.....my hubby maybe not so much so....this always gets expensive!! lol  I sent everyone off to retrieve that "I have to have this" item or items & after about an hour....we all started gathering together.  We had 2 of their huge bags filled with items.  Stuff was falling out because they were so full.  We sent everyone out & Mike and I went to check out.  I sat & watched as the total crept up.....$100.....$200......$300......$400.....oh please stop!!!.......$500.....$600.....hyper-ventilating at this point......and finally the finish line.......$680!!!!  Ok, everyone calm down & take a deep breath.....lets minus the $20 gift card....$660.....lets minus the $34 Disney Visa Rewards Card....$626......and please, please, please......let's get my 20% AP Discount........drumroll please............$494 !!!!  Under $500.....doable!!  That works out to $50 per person....I can live with that!

As we made our way to the exit.....our bags set off the security buzzer....so as the CM dug thru our bags trying to find the one item that was causing this issue.....I left, leaving Mike & Tyler to deal with it.  She tried everything & never found the problem....so they started out the door & it buzzed.....oh well.

We made our way back out of DTD.....saying good bye for one last time!!














We finally left Anaheim close to 1pm.  Kinda a late start....luckily we weren't meeting anyone today, so it just means getting to the motel late tonight.  We made it all the way (saying sarcastically) to Santa Clarita!!!  The kids were hungry & the twins needed fed, so we stopped for good old McDonalds.










Finally hit the open road & got these pics along the way:










































Crop Duster Plane:










Cows.......Moo!










I have to say....I may complain about the road work in Oregon, but after this trip....I may not anymore.  I was NOT impressed with the conditions of I-5.....reminded me of a country road....not a major interstate.


----------



## DizNee Luver

From the Road again.....Tomatoes (either plum or roma):






The twins:














We went by an accident:










More from the road:














The twins were absolutely being goofy in the van:


































Tyler & Addy:






Anthony & Derek:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Still more from the road:


















Peppers:






Even more from the van:


















Getting close to our destination:






Homewood Suites in Fairfield California:






Our first room was a Studio Suite with a kitchen:






















Small dining table:






Small living room:










King size bed.....Sooooooo comfy!!:






Another table w/computer hook-ups:






TV/dresser:


----------



## DizNee Luver

The bathroom:


















Huge shower....you could hold a party in there!!










The closet & all the extras in there:














Mike & I stayed in the studio suite with the twins.


Everyone else stayed in the 2nd room....a 2 bedroom Suite with kitchen:






Bedroom #1, King bed with tv/dresser & table:










Bathroom:










Bedroom #2, 2 Double Beds with tv/dresser & table:










Bathroom:










These rooms were huge....I could have lived in them!


The lobby area of the hotel:






The dining area:






The breakfast area:






The outside of the Hotel:










_*What a comfortable, quiet hotel.  This would be a great place if you were needing an extended stay.  The kitchen is supplied nicely.  The beds are so comfortable with lots of extra pillows.  The bathrooms were big & stocked with all the amenities you could need.  The breakfast in the morning was not that great, which was unfortunate since there isn't a single restaurant on the street this hotel is located at.*_

That ends this day....it was after 10:30pm when we pulled in & after checking in....we had to go do a dinner run.  The last travel day brings us the Jelly Belly Factory & more DISers!!


----------



## kaoden39

First off the link to my tumblr.  I am going to need to change the title because alas Loren is no longer a band geek.


Now, I love Mimi's.  Especially their muffins.  The honey bran muffins are to die for and there is something so nice about a warm muffin and I think that their breakfasts are right up there as favorites for me.

I love DTD and I can go broke in that WOD store.  It has everything in it.  And isn't it easy to wrack up the money you spend?  It does it to me every time.


And now I know where to go if I want a shower party and I don't have to go far at all.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> First off the link to my tumblr.  I am going to need to change the title because alas Loren is no longer a band geek.
> 
> 
> Now, I love Mimi's.  Especially their muffins.  The honey bran muffins are to die for and there is something so nice about a warm muffin and I think that their breakfasts are right up there as favorites for me.
> 
> I love DTD and I can go broke in that WOD store.  It has everything in it.  And isn't it easy to wrack up the money you spend?  It does it to me every time.
> 
> 
> And now I know where to go if I want a shower party and I don't have to go far at all.



Just signed up on Tumblr......here's mine:  dizneeluver.tumblr.com

The muffins were so good.....I had the buttermilk spice & I think the other was apple cinnamon.

The World of Color store is dangerous for my bank account.....could buy the store out!!

The shower really was huge....hard to tell in the photos.....wish I could have spent more time at that hotel....it was so plush & nice!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Just signed up on Tumblr......here's mine:  dizneeluver.tumblr.com
> 
> The muffins were so good.....I had the buttermilk spice & I think the other was apple cinnamon.
> 
> The World of Color store is dangerous for my bank account.....could buy the store out!!
> 
> The shower really was huge....hard to tell in the photos.....wish I could have spent more time at that hotel....it was so plush & nice!!



I am following you now.  You will get notified.


----------



## kelmac284

Hey Laurie loved the latest pages!  So sad to see the Disney part over but all good things must come to an end eh?  I too am following your blog.  Shall be interesting I am quite sure.  Have fun tonight and look forward to "our" day coming up


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Hey Laurie loved the latest pages!  So sad to see the Disney part over but all good things must come to an end eh?  I too am following your blog.  Shall be interesting I am quite sure.  Have fun tonight and look forward to "our" day coming up



Cool beans.....love having followers!!  

Tomorrow should bring the last day.......Jelly Belly time!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Well sad to say, but this is the last day......Day 12, August 4th.

Usually the trip home is always sad, but this trip we planned a special morning to give us something to look forward to when leaving Disneyland.  We are going to the Jelly Belly Factory & meeting up with 3 groups of people!!!!  

We were up early, so people could shower, go downstairs & eat & then get the van repacked & on our way to the Jelly Belly Factory for the 9am opening.  The plan was to be on the road by 8:30....we didn't leave until closer to 8:50....luckily we weren't too far away.

We drove up & this is what we saw:






We parked & headed towards the door:


















Once inside:


























Hooray, everyone is here!!!
Dis Meet Up #4 & #5~~~ Kelly (kelmac284) & her mom Rosemarie (both have done the Dis Divas Girls Only Trips) & Kelly's 2 daughters, Katy & Shelby:






Dis Meet Up #6~~~Michele (kaoden39) & her 3 kids, Kacy, Loren & Kody:






Dis Meet Up #7~~~Jessica (Belle Ella)






I felt so honored that these ladies wanted to meet me & my family.  Michele lives in the Fairfield area but both Jessica & Kelly's family had to drive a bit to get there!!  So if I haven't said it before.....THANK YOU ALL FOR MAKING THE LAST DAY OF OUR TRIP SPECIAL!!  I FEEL HONORED TO CALL YOU MY FRIENDS & LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING UP & SPENDING MORE TIME WITH YOU IN THE FUTURE!!!

After introductions were made, we got in line for the tour.  I noticed these clocks above us:


















Next up will be the tour (sort of)!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

As we headed upstairs for the tour:






























We stopped for a group picture......I asked the photographer if we could get a group shot & she asked how many of us & I said.......19!!  Her eyes got a bit big but thought it was doable!!  I will have that later when I post all the scanned photos!

I took this as we got ready to do the tour.  Pictures are not allowed in the factory area, so no pics from the tour itself.  I enjoyed visiting & getting to know my new friends in person.  I can't really remember much of the tour itself.....but do remember we got some samples. You also have to wear their silly little hats as well.....lol






At the end of the tour I was able to bring my camera back out & get these:


















This was looking at the store area below us:














When we got downstairs, Anthony & Addy spotted the Jelly Belly mascot:














We watched the workers as they made some goodies:


















Next post will have *+*+*Food Porn*+*+*!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

*+*+*+*FOOD PORN*+*+*+* or should I say.......*+*+*+*EYE CANDY*+*+*+*.....lol


































The Jelly Belly Motorcycles:


















Outside the store area/Main Entrance:


















Jelly Belly Bug:










Big Blow Up of the Jelly Belly:






Next up.....saying goodbye!


----------



## DizNee Luver

After a couple hours, everyone needed to be going, so we said our goodbyes (hate that part!!)

Me with Michele:










Me with Kelly's family & Jessica:










We did a little shopping & then made our way back out thru the dining area:






















Bye-Bye Jelly Belly Factory!!










So we got everything & everyone back into the van & hit the road:






We made a quick stop for gas.....energetic group huh?!  lol










We decided to stop in Willows at the Black Bear Diner for lunch.....we followed these Forest Service Fire Trucks off the exit:










Black Bear Diner up next!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We got to the Black Bear Diner & snapped a couple quick pics in the parking lot:














Loved the theft deterrent on the roof line of the restaurant!!









OUCHIE!!

In front of the restaurant:














At our table.....the family:






















The painted window in the dining room:






The little store in the restaurant:






The personal pies....they're huge & look very yummy!!










Few more pics of the twins:


















Bring on more Food Porn.....next installment!


----------



## DizNee Luver

*+*+*FOOD GLORIOUS FOOD........PORN*+*+*

Derek's Milkshake:









Notice the little smiley face in the 2nd picture?

Shy's mashed potatoes & gravy:






Addy's pancake, egg & sausage breakfast:






Anthony's cheese pizza w/Smiley Face fries:






I really don't remember what everyone else got.....I know a few of us got the old fashioned cheeseburger basket, someone got the cinnamon roll french toast & I think the last one was a shredded BBQ pork sandwich (I think......):






















Everyone had their food except poor Ty-Ty.......






Eventually Ty's Egg's Benedict made it to the table:






The kids dessert sundaes:






On our way out, the kids posed with the bears:






























Next post will be back on the road & Mt Shasta!


----------



## DizNee Luver

On the Road Again (someone should write a song like that.....lol):


































































Mt. Shasta in all her glory:






















Next post will have a train motel & of course, more Mt Shasta!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We pulled off to see the Caboose Motel.  The rooms are actual train cars!














The crags:










Back to the train cars on the property:


















We stopped to get drinks....here:






I loved this sign....since that was where we were headed!






More Mt Shasta:


































Next post will have Yreka & a couple surprise visits!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Our next stop was in Yreka to get more train pics.  Betty volunteers at the train museum in Coos Bay, so as you've probably noticed.....we got a lot of train pics!!






































Back to the road:


























I heard Michayla giggling & turned around & realized that Shyann was tickling her foot!!










We made it back to Oregon & decided that we'd stop back in Medford & surprise our ex-neighbor & her daughter.  This is Cheryl & Julia with Anthony & Addy:






We then stopped at the gymnastics center where Addy & Anthony used to go.  We got to see Addy's favorite coach AJ!!














One last post for Day 12 coming up next!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We reluctantly got back in the van & headed North:


























We stopped for dinner in Canyonville at the Burger King.  We decided due to time, that we would get it to go.  We parked & everyone unraveled themselves from the van to stretch.  Tyler stayed at the van with the twins while everyone else went inside to get the food, restroom or whatever......  While Ty was sitting in the van (which was opened up for air), a car pulled up & parked right next to us.  Their windows were rolled down & Tyler got to watch them finish their marijuana joint before heading into the restaurant.  Our entire van was filled with pot smoke......good thing we were getting munchies!!!!  

We ate as we went down the road & finally made it back to Salem around 10:45pm.  Poor Tyler had to be at work at 2:30am that night......










H*O*M*E***S*W*E*E*T***H*O*M*E










That concludes the actually day to day trip report.  Don't despair quite yet.....I have pictures to scan in & share as well as our photopass cd that should be here in about a week!!!  So don't forget to check back!!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

Oh no!   The last day is over!  I'm glad you have some more pics coming.  I've thoroughly enjoyed all your pictures!

Those chocolatey goodies at the Jelly Belly factory look SO GOOD.  I had no idea they would have anything besides jelly beans!  I definitely would have had to splurge at the candy counter.


----------



## DizNee Luver

joyfulDisneytears said:


> Oh no!   The last day is over!  I'm glad you have some more pics coming.  I've thoroughly enjoyed all your pictures!
> 
> Those chocolatey goodies at the Jelly Belly factory look SO GOOD.  I had no idea they would have anything besides jelly beans!  I definitely would have had to splurge at the candy counter.



I know, it is kinda sad that my report part is done.....well not totally done....I still have some recapping to do!!

The candy counter was a shock.....guess I had never wandered over to look at it before.  We usually went for the Jelly Belly's!!


----------



## APX

Thos little things you saw at that bear resturant are actually for the pigeons/birds. My high school had that along some of the open parts of the roof, it actually works.


----------



## kelmac284

Yay our day!!   Boo for the trip being over!!  That was fun that day and we DEF have to do it again!!  Like I said I think you, michelle, Jess and I all need to go on the ladies trip in 12 for sure!  I think it would be so much fun!!  

Well you have def inspired me to do a report for my dw trip and now that we are thinking of going to DL in Dec I suppose I should do one for that too although we are only going for a few days but what the heck!!

Glad to know there is still a bit more.  We are going to have to find SOMETHING else to talk about.  I am going to miss just having a place to chat with you all!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Yay for Jelly Belly day!!  Sorry I haven't been checking in over here often Laurie!! I can't believe that this report is closing in on an official ending!


----------



## OctoberDisney

Hi Laurie~
Well, I've read every single day, looked at every single photo and have NOT commented along the way BUT just wanted to say, thanks for sharing.  Looks like a GREAT, FUN trip and of course, you've made those of us that get to go soon(ish) so much more excited.  My DH and I LOVE LOVE the food porn.  Thanks so much for taking the time to take pictures of all your meals.  With such a large family, we got to see lots of choices! 
I'm sorry your TR is almost done...it's been a really fun read.


----------



## DizNee Luver

APX said:


> Thos little things you saw at that bear resturant are actually for the pigeons/birds. My high school had that along some of the open parts of the roof, it actually works.



Really?  I would have never guessed that was what it's for.....lol   Guess I've watched too many video clip shows showing burglars coming thru ceiling vents & such......lol



kelmac284 said:


> Yay our day!!   Boo for the trip being over!!  That was fun that day and we DEF have to do it again!!  Like I said I think you, michelle, Jess and I all need to go on the ladies trip in 12 for sure!  I think it would be so much fun!!
> 
> Well you have def inspired me to do a report for my dw trip and now that we are thinking of going to DL in Dec I suppose I should do one for that too although we are only going for a few days but what the heck!!
> 
> Glad to know there is still a bit more.  We are going to have to find SOMETHING else to talk about.  I am going to miss just having a place to chat with you all!!



It was fun....just too short!!!  I'd love to do another meet up!!

WDW & DL all within weeks of each other......SO JEALOUS!! 




Belle Ella said:


> Yay for Jelly Belly day!!  Sorry I haven't been checking in over here often Laurie!! I can't believe that this report is closing in on an official ending!



Not a problem.....I haven't been super good at checking in on other peoples either......been focused on getting this one together!!!  Sorting all those pictures was a process.....glad to have that done!!



OctoberDisney said:


> Hi Laurie~
> Well, I've read every single day, looked at every single photo and have NOT commented along the way BUT just wanted to say, thanks for sharing.  Looks like a GREAT, FUN trip and of course, you've made those of us that get to go soon(ish) so much more excited.  My DH and I LOVE LOVE the food porn.  Thanks so much for taking the time to take pictures of all your meals.  With such a large family, we got to see lots of choices!
> I'm sorry your TR is almost done...it's been a really fun read.



Thank you very much!!! I'm glad you decided to comment!!

Last year was the first time we took pics of food & we occassionally got a strange look.....but I don't care......it's fun to look at them after the trips!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

These are the 12 scanned photos from the trip!!

The first 4 are the ride photos we purchased.

Space Mountain~~Nick & Me






Splash Mountain~~Front to Back: Anthony, Michelle's daughter Zoe, Addy, Mike, Tyler & some other guy.....lol






California Screamin'~~
Front Row: Tyler & Me     
Back Row: Nick & Derek






California Screamin'~~
Front Row: Nick              
Back Row: Mike & Me








Pictures from the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique:

Anthony & Addy together:











Adaleah's Beauty Shot.......love this picture!!








Character Meal Group shots:

Goofy's Kitchen~~
Back Row: Me, Derek, Mike, Shyann, Pluto, Tyler, Michayla, Betty, Nick  
Front Row:  Anthony & Addy






Minnie & Friends Breakfast~~
Back Row: Nick, Betty, Derek, Shyann, Mike, Michayla, Me, Tyler 
Front Row: Addy & Anthony






Surf's Up with Mickey~~
Back Row:  Mike, Michayla, Me, Mickey, Tyler, Shyann, Derek, Nick  
Front Row: Addy  (remember this was the meal that Anthony & Betty didn't go to, because Anthony had been up sick the night before)








Knott's Berry Farm (the only picture we purchased or even came across):

Back Row:  Tyler, Mike, Me, Betty, Derek, Nick  
Front Row: Shyann, Addy, Anthony, Michayla







Jelly Belly Factory Group Shot:

Back Row:  Derek, Tyler, Betty, Nick, Shelby, Rosemarie, Katy, Kelly, Me, Michele
Front Row:  Shyann, Michayla, Anthony, Mike, Addy, Jessica, Kody, Loren, Kacy






I can't wait for the photopass CD to come in.....will have a ton of pics to share off that!!  We had 164 photos done (thanx to Nick who did a ton on his own!!!)  When I got done with the borders & such.....I got it up to 533 pics!!!!!


----------



## APX

I sure am going to miss all the food porn. 

Great TR once again, best by far.


----------



## DizNee Luver

APX said:


> I sure am going to miss all the food porn.
> 
> Great TR once again, best by far.



You can just keep going back & looking at it anytime you're yearning some yummy looking food!!! 

Thank you very much!!


----------



## WhtMagick

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful family with us. The twins are precious! Anthony and Addie have such contagious happiness!!!! What amazing help you have with the older boys (men, eek, sorry!). How in the world you can take pics, organize them, post them and write a trip report of this length is beyond me. Plus, take care of everyone! It's only my DH and I and there's no way I could complete a report like this. I'm a special educator   and I have always told my students: if I win the lottery, we're going to Disneyland!!!!! Still hoping for the big win!!!  Bless you all, looking forward to all your posts from now on!!!


----------



## srauchbauer

so sad to see your trip come to an end - but no matter how fun the trip was (is) it is always good to go "home".  I remember last years trip seven days away from home - the most for us.  We were on the airplane heading home and Kate said she couldn't wait to get home and sleep in her own bed alone.  Her and I shared a bed during the trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WhtMagick said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful family with us. The twins are precious! Anthony and Addie have such contagious happiness!!!! What amazing help you have with the older boys (men, eek, sorry!). How in the world you can take pics, organize them, post them and write a trip report of this length is beyond me. Plus, take care of everyone! It's only my DH and I and there's no way I could complete a report like this. I'm a special educator   and I have always told my students: if I win the lottery, we're going to Disneyland!!!!! Still hoping for the big win!!!  Bless you all, looking forward to all your posts from now on!!!



Thank you very much!!  Doing this TR is like therapy for me.....it gives me a nice break from the routine....plus looking at all the pictures makes me smile!!  Disneyland is such a special place for us & getting to do it with all 7 of my kids was definitely something I will treasure for years to come.

Fingers crossed that the numbers fall into place & you get that big win!!!!



srauchbauer said:


> so sad to see your trip come to an end - but no matter how fun the trip was (is) it is always good to go "home".  I remember last years trip seven days away from home - the most for us.  We were on the airplane heading home and Kate said she couldn't wait to get home and sleep in her own bed alone.  Her and I shared a bed during the trip.



It was nice to get home to sleep in our beds (even though I found my back wasn't hurting on the motel beds like it does here).  But nice to be able to relax, kick your feet up & not have to worry about the kids making too much noise or breaking something that isn't ours......lol

Hate coming home but it does have its good side too!!


----------



## kaoden39

I am so sad for the trip report to end.  But, as always I have enjoyed reading it.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Ok, I fell waaaaaaaaaaaay behind but am now caught up just in time for the end!       I have had a very stressful few days and this totally brought up my spirits!   Too many thoughts to comment on!  Loved the girls at the Surfs Up breakfast!   Jelly Belly meet was too cool!   Sticker shock at the World of Disney but then when you break it down to $50 per person it doesn't seem so bad.   Love the BBB pics!

I have truly loved all of your pictures!   I thought we took a lot of pics but we are amateurs compared to you! 

Thank you for sharing them all!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I am so sad for the trip report to end.  But, as always I have enjoyed reading it.



Thank you Michele!  I can't wait for the photopass CD to come in!!



GoofySon'sMom said:


> Ok, I fell waaaaaaaaaaaay behind but am now caught up just in time for the end!       I have had a very stressful few days and this totally brought up my spirits!   Too many thoughts to comment on!  Loved the girls at the Surfs Up breakfast!   Jelly Belly meet was too cool!   Sticker shock at the World of Disney but then when you break it down to $50 per person it doesn't seem so bad.   Love the BBB pics!
> 
> I have truly loved all of your pictures!   I thought we took a lot of pics but we are amateurs compared to you!
> 
> Thank you for sharing them all!



I'm sorry that you've had a few rough days....hopefully things will calm down for you!!  Glad my pics could lift your spirits!!
The twins finally warmed up on our last day.....wish it would have happened earlier in the trip!
Jelly Belly was a blast & a great way to end our trip!!
World of Disney is never a cheap stop for us.....lol
Addy & Anthony loved doing the BBB.....Addy has a career in modeling I think....lol  She loves to pose!!

We did take a few pics.....but looking back, I'm glad we did!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DISNEYLAND

This is a break-down of things we did & things we missed.  I knew when we left I had missed some things I wanted to do....but it wasn't until we were home that I realized I had missed a TON.  So here goes!

DID:

_*Entertainment*_~~

Saw the Disneyland Band a few different times but never just sat & listened.

Billy Hill & the Hillbillies....love their show....I did notice it was way shorter than last year.  Maybe they've added more shows, so they needed to shorten them in the process.  Still a great show, but would have loved a longer show!!

Jedi Training....Anthony got to go see this (finally) & got picked!!  Nick was with him, but I didn't get to see this personally.


_*Character Meet-Ups*_~~

Princess Fantasy Faire...Addy & Anthony did this with Mike & Betty & then I took Addy.  They were able to watch the cornation ceremony.

Pixie Hollow....I took Addy to see Tinkerbell & Fawn.  Next trip I'd love to see a different fairy.....lol   We always see Fawn.

Mickey Mouse in ToonTown.  We took the twins to meet Mickey Mouse during our Morning Madness.  We saw him at the front of the house, so didn't actually make it thru the house.


_*Shows/Parades*_~~

Celebrate Street Party.....we got to see this entire parade from the Small World area.  I enjoyed it for all the characters that are involved.  To me, it really isn't a parade (in fact I don't think they actually call this a parade) but since it's the only one they offer.....I guess it's a parade.

Fantasmic.....wasn't sure I was going to get to see this.  Nick & I were over there on one of the evenings & got on the Critter Country side & waited for the 9pm show to end (and fireworks) & then moved down to find a spot for the 10:30 show.  We actually sat in the smoking section on the waterfront.  I wanted to sit on the bench for a bit because my back was hurting.  We actually stayed there & had front row seats for the show!!  There is a water curtain directly in front of that area.  Great seats.....for a great show!!

Magical....the fireworks.  I got to see this from our motel balcony a few times, once from critter country area, once from the train station on Main Street & then once to the right of the castle.  I love fireworks, but missed not seeing the Remember firework show.  The last night we took Anthony & Addy to watch from the castle & it was the one night that neither Tinkerbell or Dumbo flew over the castle.  Addy was devistated.....crying because she was looking forward to it & it didn't happen (this was the only time they saw the fireworks in the park).  I was kicking myself that I didn't have my camera the night we watched from the Train Station.....they both flew that night.

Next up will be the missed for the above categories!


----------



## DizNee Luver

These are the things we missed.

DIDN'TS:

_*Entertainment*_~~

Dapper Dans.....I didn't see them ONCE the entire trip......I don't know if I wasn't around Main Street during the times they were there.....or they were on vacation....lol

Flag Retreat.....Really disappointed that this didn't work out in our schedule.  The only problem with doing 2 meals was having the late breakfast & early dinners......that is why I missed going to this.

Jump, Jive, Boogie Swing Party....this was offered on Friday & Saturday evenings & these were the 2 days we weren't doing Disney days.

Laughing Stock Co.....once when we were passing thru Frontierland....I saw this troupe out & performing, but we were on a mission...so no time to stop & watch.

_*Character Meet-Ups*_~~

Minnie Mouse at her house in ToonTown.....we could have done this on our early entry....but after the twins reaction to Mickey....we decided not to try.

Critter Country.....I can't believe we didn't do this.  The first time we had taken Addy to this...she cried when she saw Pooh Bear (she was that in love with him).  How she allowed us NOT to go is shocking.  I feel horrible we didn't do this!!

_*Shows/Parades*_~~

TLT Dance Club at the Tomorrowland Terrace.  Partly the reason we missed this is by choice.  It's usually just loud & no one is wanting to sit & watch.

Next post will be the DID's on the rides!


----------



## DizNee Luver

These are the Disneyland rides & attractions that we DID get to:

DIDS:

_*Main Street*_~~

Horseless Carriage....finally rode on one of the Main Street Vehicles this trip.  I'm usually pushing a stroller, but when I was without the twins....I was able to get on & ride it up Main Street.

Omnibus.....got a 2nd opportunity to ride one of the vehicles.

Musical Chairs at Coke Corner.....so glad I had read about this opportunity on the DIS.  Anthony & Addy had a blast playing this with Alice, The Mad Hatter & the Red Queen.

_*New Orleans Square*_~~

Haunted Mansion.....rode this once on the day Michelle & Zoe joined us.

Pirates of the Caribbean.....rode this multiple times.  Ruined my brand new white capris the first day on this ride.....lol

_*Frontierland*_~~

Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.....rode this as many times as I could!!  My favorite ride in both parks!!

Pirate's Lair on Tom Sawyer Island.....I sat & chatted with Michelle as the kids ran all over the island.

The Golden Horseshoe Saloon......we went in here when we watched the Billy Hill & the Hillbillies show.

_*Critter Country*_~~

Nothing.....Nada.....Zilch.....Zip  (I already hear the groans that I missed Splash Mtn)

_*Adventureland*_~~

Indiana Jones....rode this I believe on the first day & never made it back to ride again.

Jungle Cruise.....love the Skippers on this ride....funny stuff!!  I actually thought they had slowed it down a bit.  I've noticed during our Spring Break trips that we just fly thru & can't get any pics....but this time, it didn't seem as rushed.

_*Mickey's ToonTown*_~~

Mickey's House......during the twins meet up with Mickey.....but only saw a very small portion of the house before you exit out.

_*Tomorrowland*_~~

Space Mountain.....got to ride this multiple times during our trip.  Actually took my last ride & kept my arms up for the entire ride!!!

_*Fantasyland*_~~

Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.....Really fun to watch the kids get transformed & also get pampered.  I had just as much fun as they did!!

Small World.....our first ride as a family on day one.  Classic ride!!

King Arthur Carrousel.....took the twins, Addy & Anthony on for a ride.

Mad Tea Party......did this ride twice.  The twins loved this ride.....they love to spin!!

Matterhorn Bobsleds.....Rode this once on our trip.

Mr. Toad's Wild Ride.....hadn't been on this one since 2005....but made sure I got on it during our Magic Morning.

Peter Pan.....our first ride every trip....but this one!!  We did ride it first on our Magic Morning.

Pinocchio's Daring Journey......can't remember the last time I rode this.  Probably when Mike & I stopped in 1984 but could be as long as my childhood.

Sleeping Beauty Walk-Thru.....didn't do this last year, but did get thru it this trip.

Snow White's Scary Adventure.....same as Pinocchio....not sure the last time I rode this.


So I did get to all of these......it looks like a lot....but wait until you see the didn'ts coming up next!


----------



## DizNee Luver

As promised....the things I missed (as I sit here kicking myself over a number of these)

DIDN'TS:

_*Main Street*_~~

Disneyland Railroad!!!  Can you believe I didn't get on the railroad ONCE this trip?! I can't.....grumble, grumble....

Main Street Cinema....didn't step inside this time & I know they were showing a nostalgic clips from opening day.

Fire Engine.....didn't ride this Main Street Vehicle (or get into the Fire House)

Horse-Drawn Carriage....missed this one as well.

Disney Gallery.....LOVED this when it was above the POTC & was looking forward to it reopening in it's new location & then I missed it!

Great Moment's with Mr. Lincoln.....yup....I missed this too!!  Was looking forward to this reopening....I know I was a child when I last saw this (or maybe I've never seen it.....hmmmmm)

_*New Orleans Square*_~~

Think I'm good here!!

_*Frontierland*_~~

Frontierland Shootin' Exposition.....missed this by choice....have no interest in carnival type games (or guns)

Mark Twain Riverboat....Betty & Tyler did this....but I never took a trip around the Rivers of America.

Sailing Ship Columbia....Mike took Betty, Anthony & Addy on this....but I was on baby duty at the motel....so never got on myself.

Big Thunder Ranch....have yet to take the kids back to this.

_*Critter Country*_~~

Splash Mountain!!!  I wouldn't say I missed this.....lol  I've only been on this once & hated it!!  I was soaked after the first corner & it just got worse from there.  I hate drops &getting wet, so I would have to be super hot to want to ride this again.

Davy Crockett's Explorer Canoes......no interest in paddling myself around the river....lol

Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh.....don't know how we missed this.  Addy & Anthony love this ride & the twins would probably have liked it as well!

_*Adventureland*_~~

Enchanted Tiki Room.....I am sooooo sad I missed this & missed the twins first time in it.  I also missed not getting my Dole Whip!

Tarzan's Treehouse....I waited for the kids on the ground....but avoided the heights & didn't go explore this time.

_*Mickey's ToonTown*_~~

Chip-n-Dale's Treehouse.....sat by it, but didn't go inside & look around.

Donald's Boat.....watched the kids go explore but didn't go in.

Gadget's Go-Coaster.....watched the kids ride but didn't ride.

Goofy's Playhouse....the kids played here for a bit & the twins did as well one time....but stayed on the outside & took some pics.

Mickey's House.....didn't really do the tour of the entire house & studio.

Minnie's House....didn't go in & tour it this trip.

Roger Rabbit's CarToon Spin......everyone rode this but me (and the twins)

_*Tomorrowland*_~~

Astro Orbitor.....I have NEVER been on this ride.....not sure why??

Autopia.....somehow we were able to keep Anthony from going on this....he loves it but he's about the only one.....lol

Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters......I'm the only one that didn't do this ride.....I'm not a huge fan & last year it broke down for about 5 mins with the noise, noise, noise going off as we sat.

Finding Nemo.....or as my family calls it.....LAME-O.  Didn't ride it last year (claustophobia) & was told I didn't miss a thing....so we didn't even slow down by this one.

Captain EO......missed it!!  Was going to try & see it, because I've never seen it before....but it just didn't work out.

Innoventions......I have YET to make it inside this building....I'm not sure why I avoid it so....but I just haven't been drawn to it.

Starcade......video games??  No thanx!

Star Tours......really mad at myself that I didn't stand in the long line on the 26th....the last day it was open!!

_*Fantasyland*_~~

Alice in Wonderland....it got closed down about 5 days before our trip....bummer!!  We all like this one!

Casey Jr. Train....was disappointed this was closed during Magic Morning.  I think Mike got the twins on this earlier in the trip.

Dumbo......I stayed on the ground & took pictures.....can't remember why I did that....but I'm ok with it.

Storybookland Canal Boats.....another one that wasn't open during our Magic Morning....so we just never got around to riding this.

Well that's Disneyland hits & misses!!  I'll post later about California Adventure's yea's & nays.


----------



## kaoden39

Honestly you didn't miss anything on the Disney Gallery.  I was very disappointed in it.  I felt that it was just an expensive souvenir shop.  With fancy designer Disney shirts and expensive picture books.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Honestly you didn't miss anything on the Disney Gallery.  I was very disappointed in it.  I felt that it was just an expensive souvenir shop.  With fancy designer Disney shirts and expensive picture books.



I still love to look & say to myself.....If I could just win the lottery......lol


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I still love to look & say to myself.....If I could just win the lottery......lol



You an me both....

Oddest thing.  I went out to my mail today and lo and behold there was a Family Fun magazine.  Now I wondered why, and then I read the label.  It is because of my AP.  Nice to get a surprise.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> You an me both....
> 
> Oddest thing.  I went out to my mail today and lo and behold there was a Family Fun magazine.  Now I wondered why, and then I read the label.  It is because of my AP.  Nice to get a surprise.



Huh.....I have an AP & have been paying for mine......but hooray for you!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Moving on to California Adventure.  Here are the things we did do.

DID

_*Entertainment*_~~

Drawn to the Magic......this is the only entertainment thing we made it to.  Anthony got picked to go on stage which made it that more fun for us.

_*Character Meet Ups*_~~

Lightning McQueen & Mater.....we did this while we were taking turns riding Soarin'.

_*Shows/Parades*_~~

World of Color....did the dining package thru Ariel's Grotto.....Excellent meal followed by a Fantastic show.....Disney went all out on this one!!

Glow Fest....We didn't actually "attend" this.....we walked on the Hollywood Backlot area & watched for about 2 minutes before leaving.  The dancers reminded me of the girls on Laugh-In.....lol

Next will be the things we missed.


----------



## DizNee Luver

These are the things we missed at California Adventure.

DIDN'TS:

_*Entertainment*_~~

Playhouse Disney.....what a terrible mom I am for missing this with Addy & the twins......heavy sigh!

High School Musical 3.....didn't really MISS this......lol

Miner 49er's......got a pic of them as I passed by....but didn't really get to hear them play.

Mariachi Divas......didn't see them at all....but also didn't get down to the that part of Golden State.

Operation Playtime with the Green Army Men......I think it was Tyler that saw them in passing & snapped a couple pics.....I never saw them at all.

_*Character Meet Ups*_~~

Hollywood Pictures Backlot......didn't see even ONE character when we were there.....we were in that area for a few hours too!

Koda & Kenai.....we saw them walking past us.....but we never got into the Redwood Creek Challenge Area.

Bountiful Valley Farms......didn't see anything going on when we passed by.

Mickey Mouse just past Ariel's Grotto.......loved the gazebo in Kelly's pictures & he was there when we went by.....but the line was sooooo long....we decided not to stop.  I never did get back over to get pics of the gazebo all decorated up for the World of Color!!

_*Shows/Parades*_~~

Aladdin, the Musical.....I can't believe I didn't go see this!!!  I love this production & with the threats of it being replaced....this was high on my "must do" list this trip......it just NEVER happened!

Pixar Play Parade.....I have yet see the entire parade.  We've watched the last 2 years....the first year the Ratatouille part was missing.....last year the Incredibles part was missing.....this year it was on the schedule but things changed & we never saw it.

Next up will be the rides/attractions....the DID IT list!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here is the list of attractions/rides we did in California Adventure.

DIDS:

_*Hollywood Pictures Backlot*_~~

Monster's Inc.......I like this ride.....Boo is so darned cute!!

Muppet Vision 3D......We all love this 3D movie......I've always been a fan of the muppets....so this is always a must!!

_*A Bugs Land*_~~

Bountiful Valley Farm......water play area.....we watched Anthony & Addy get drenched & got an occasional misting ourselves.

Heimlich's Chew Chew......I ride this just for the smells.

_*Paradise Pier*_~~

California Screamin'......I got on this twice.  Neither time the music worked......I like having the music going so I know where I am in the ride.

_*Golden State*_~~

Soarin' Over California.....we finally got on this one the last day.....nothing like waiting till the end to get on a ride we all love.

Grizzly River Run.....love this one.....just don't like the getting wet part.  I rode this once....but know the others rode it multiple times.

Next up will be the lengthy list of Didn'ts.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Well I missed a lot at California Adventure this trip....here are the attractions/rides I didn't do.

DIDN'TS:

_*Hollywood Pictures Backlot*_~~

Twilight Zone Tower of Terror.....I choose not to ride this one.....just not a fan of the drops.

Disney Animation.....we didn't even step foot in the building this trip....and this is one of my favorite places. So no Turtle Talk (still haven't been to this), No animation academy (which I talked about quite a bit before we left for this trip), No trips into the Beast's library or the voice over area.....no watching the movie clips in the big rotunda area.....etc.

_*A Bugs Land*_~~

It's Tough to be a Bug......we've never gone to this....I hate bugs!!

Flik's Flyers.....Mike & Anthony & Addy rode this.

Francis' Ladybug Boogie......again the 3 of them rode.

Tuck & Roll's Drive em Buggies......too long of a line....otherwise they would have rode this one as well.

Princess Dot's Puddle Park.....figured the kids were wet enough!!  lol

_*Paradise Pier*_~~

Toy Story Midway Mania  WHAT??? You didn't ride their newest ride that is way cool & you have the Wii version of it at home????  Are you crazy??  Yup....we are.....can't believe we didn't get to this.....the kids are still upset with us over that!

Maliboomer.....thanx but no thanx!  Enough said!

Mickey's Fun Wheel.....very pretty all lit up at night....but with a huge fear of heights....this is one ride you won't find me on.

Mulholland Madness.....rode this once & thought I was going to fall out or tip off the tracks (I know....that's what it's supposed to feel like).....hated it!!  So haven't been near it since 2005!

Silly Symphony Swings.....took pictures but didn't feel the need to ride it.

Golden Zephyr.....haven't been on this one....probably for the same reason I haven't been on Astro Orbitor.....rockets aren't my thing???

King Triton's Carousel.....Mike got Anthony & Addy on this while we were taking turns on California Screamin'.

Jumpin' Jellyfish.....never been on it & the kids have never asked to ride it.

SS Rustworthy......I don't think we've ever stopped & looked at this.....probably should one of these trips!

Games of the Boardwalk......NO THANX!

_*Golden State*_~~

Redwood Creek Challenge....we've only done this once & Anthony got lost.  Sent me into a total panic.....Mike had come out of there with him & next thing he knew....Anthony was gone.  The CM's were awesome & on the radios within seconds.  He had wandered back into the challenge area.....silly kid!!

Blue Sky Cellar......Mike got me some great pictures last year from here & since I didn't go in last time.....I would this time......I didn't....... 

Mission Tortilla Factory......missed it!

Boudin Bakery Tour......missed it!


Just so many things I didn't get to this trip.  A few by choice....but a lot of things I'm just kicking myself over now.  We had 6 days & you would think that would have been plenty of time to see & do everything I wanted.....but this trip was just at a strange pace for me & getting to 3 or 4 things in a day seemed almost like work.  I love POTC....but I was tired of riding it.....that seemed to be one of the rides that kept getting repeated....often!  I love Space Mountain...but that too seemed to be one of the repeat rides we did a lot.  Never can ride BTMRR too many times.....but what happened to all the others we enjoy??

I never have regrets on these trips....but this time I kinda did.  I will be very upset if Aladdin is gone by the time we go again.  I'm upset I didn't take the time to view the grounds at the DLH once more....as I knew major changes were coming.  I'm sorry I didn't take my kids to Playhouse Disney or the Winnie the Pooh ride.

Lots of wonderful & good memories....but so many more were there for the taking & we somehow missed the opportunity.  There's always next time....but when will "next time" be??

Yup....I'm melancholy now......sorry! 

Looking forward to my photopass CD to come in so I can post a bit more to this report!!  I thank all of you that have followed along.....please check back for the new pics later this week!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Huh.....I have an AP & have been paying for mine......but hooray for you!!



Maybe it is something new.  It is kind of fun to get something I didn't expect although my kids are kind of past their focus.  I do like their recipes.


----------



## mommaU4

I love the pics of the Jelly Belly meet up. How fun!  

I loved your report! I have to say you took the trip of my dreams!  I am so glad you shared all your pics. I've been to Disneyland many, many times because I grew up in CA, and we've had APs many times. But I have never done as much as you have. All those activities and meals and shopping.  How wonderful. 

Sadly with four kids there is no way we could EVER afford to do all you did.  Thank-you for taking such detailed photos and notes so we could go along with you. (much cheaper for me this way!! LOL!)


----------



## kelmac284

As always I loved the latest installment.  Will be anxious to see your Photopass pics!!  I'm glad that there is still a little bit left and I joined the blog site but I can't seem to figure it out.  Once again my total ignorance of computers I fear is working against me.  I marked that I was following but I haven't gotten any notifications so I am not sure if that is how it works and I am not sure how to respond to YOUR posts either.  But I have enjoyed reading what you have written so far.  Cute pic of the little one (sorry I forgot if it was Shyann or Michayla)

Things are a bit crazy here.  Mom and I were supposed to book our airfare and ADRS but she is starting to waver on some stuff and until she is dead set on things I am hesitant to make final plans.  The last few trips she bailed on us and left us early and since I am going to be there with the girls by myself I don't want her doing that to me.  Don't get me wrong I love my mom and she is my best friend but sometimes the people you love drive you the most crazy!!  We love to travel together but a lot of times by the end we want to tear eachothers hair out LOL.  So I honestly don't know if this trip is going to happen or not.  It has been off and on so many times it is ridiculous.  So for now I can live vicariously through your trip and enjoy it and like some of the others said it makes me happy to see your pics and to read about your trip and I can forget about the things that aren't going right in my own life 

Will be anxious to see your other pics and hopefully keep up with your blog!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Maybe it is something new.  It is kind of fun to get something I didn't expect although my kids are kind of past their focus.  I do like their recipes.



I imagine that most of the articles are for smaller kiddos...so I'm glad you find something useful from it!!



mommaU4 said:


> I love the pics of the Jelly Belly meet up. How fun!
> 
> I loved your report! I have to say you took the trip of my dreams!  I am so glad you shared all your pics. I've been to Disneyland many, many times because I grew up in CA, and we've had APs many times. But I have never done as much as you have. All those activities and meals and shopping.  How wonderful.
> 
> Sadly with four kids there is no way we could EVER afford to do all you did.  Thank-you for taking such detailed photos and notes so we could go along with you. (much cheaper for me this way!! LOL!)



It was fun meeting everyone at Jelly Belly...just wish we could have had more time together.

It was fun leaving & checking out some other things....but we learned our lesson about going to another "theme park".  Next time I'd like to go to San Diego to Sea World.  I loved getting to do all the character meals (ok, not Ariel's....but we did do that for the WoC)  I think I found some new favs!!

Trust me....we couldn't afford to do all of that either....thank goodness for Mike's mom!!



kelmac284 said:


> As always I loved the latest installment.  Will be anxious to see your Photopass pics!!  I'm glad that there is still a little bit left and I joined the blog site but I can't seem to figure it out.  Once again my total ignorance of computers I fear is working against me.  I marked that I was following but I haven't gotten any notifications so I am not sure if that is how it works and I am not sure how to respond to YOUR posts either.  But I have enjoyed reading what you have written so far.  Cute pic of the little one (sorry I forgot if it was Shyann or Michayla)
> 
> Things are a bit crazy here.  Mom and I were supposed to book our airfare and ADRS but she is starting to waver on some stuff and until she is dead set on things I am hesitant to make final plans.  The last few trips she bailed on us and left us early and since I am going to be there with the girls by myself I don't want her doing that to me.  Don't get me wrong I love my mom and she is my best friend but sometimes the people you love drive you the most crazy!!  We love to travel together but a lot of times by the end we want to tear eachothers hair out LOL.  So I honestly don't know if this trip is going to happen or not.  It has been off and on so many times it is ridiculous.  So for now I can live vicariously through your trip and enjoy it and like some of the others said it makes me happy to see your pics and to read about your trip and I can forget about the things that aren't going right in my own life
> 
> Will be anxious to see your other pics and hopefully keep up with your blog!!



I'm still trying to figure out the blog site as well.  I know to respond/reply you click on repost in the top right hand corner of the one you're replying to.  Other than that....it's trial & error....lol

The pic was of Shy.....she loves chili!!

I'm sorry things are still on the fence for your WDW trip......that would drive me nuts cause I'm an uber-planner!!!  I'd be freaking out..... 
Hopefully things will settle & you can get a commitment from your mom so you can make those ADR's.


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## mommaU4

Laurie, Sea World would be nice. It's on my list for next summer. Early June in fact. Wanna meet up?? 


You are truly lucky to have someone like his mom to help out with such a magical vacation. She wouldn't be interested in adopting, would she??


----------



## DizNee Luver

mommaU4 said:


> Laurie, Sea World would be nice. It's on my list for next summer. Early June in fact. Wanna meet up??
> 
> 
> You are truly lucky to have someone like his mom to help out with such a magical vacation. She wouldn't be interested in adopting, would she??



Oh I wish....unfortunately, we will be moving at that time & money will be super tight!!

I can ask her but this might have broke the bank.....


----------



## DizNee Luver

I decided I wanted to put all the California letters together....somehow....this is my first attempt.....it's an oversized scrapbook page!!!  (poster board).....I kinda like it.....but still want to figure out how to get all 10 pics side by side!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Ikea Frame

I know Ikea used to have some frames like this that had 5 spots for pictures. What if you were to find two of those and hang them up side by side?


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Ikea Frame
> 
> I know Ikea used to have some frames like this that had 5 spots for pictures. What if you were to find two of those and hang them up side by side?



That might work!!  Thanx......I hadn't really thought about looking for frames!!


----------



## kaoden39

I love the poster board.  That is adorable!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I thought it might work cause you took all the pictures the same way. I think it would look really cute if you could find something like that. 

CALIF ORNIA - It would look ok that that I think?

It's nice that you have an even number of people, and I have seen those 5 slot frames at Walmart I believe too, so it shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Frames

Or you could get something like these, if you wanted something more colourful. You could probably almost get them to match the each of the letters.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Frames
> 
> Or you could get something like these, if you wanted something more colourful. You could probably almost get them to match the each of the letters.



It might even be cute to hang up individual frames for each letter and then hang them in a jaunty fashion.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sorry, the link I sent you were the wrong size. There are some smaller ones that are a lot cheaper. About $3 each.

And that sounds really cute too Michele!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Sorry, the link I sent you were the wrong size. There are some smaller ones that are a lot cheaper. About $3 each.
> 
> And that sounds really cute too Michele!



I was thinking that if they were hung in a staggered fashion it might be cute.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx for all the great suggestions!!!  I'll look around town to see what I can come up with!!  I'll make sure I post a pic when I do!!  (probably won't be this week though......)


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx for all the great suggestions!!!  I'll look around town to see what I can come up with!!  I'll make sure I post a pic when I do!!  (probably won't be this week though......)



Be sure and post pictures when you decide what to do.


----------



## PoohNFriends

DizNee Luver said:


> I know, it is kinda sad that my report part is done.....well not totally done....I still have some recapping to do!!
> 
> The candy counter was a shock.....guess I had never wandered over to look at it before. We usually went for the Jelly Belly's!!


 
I've been to the Jelly Belly Factory just north of Chicago in Pleasant Prairie, WI and they don't have any of those tasty chocolate treats. A bit jealous, but happy to at least have a factory close to me so I can get Belly Flops! 



QUOTE=DizNee Luver;37979627]That might work!! Thanx......I hadn't really thought about looking for frames!![/QUOTE]

Nice group shots and pics of the kids at BBB!  Also good work on the posterboard - those pics are priceless!  I would definitely get them arranged in frames - so many cute ways to display them!

Looking forward to the Photopass pics!


----------



## DizNee Luver

PoohNFriends said:


> I've been to the Jelly Belly Factory just north of Chicago in Pleasant Prairie, WI and they don't have any of those tasty chocolate treats. A bit jealous, but happy to at least have a factory close to me so I can get Belly Flops!
> 
> I don't know if the chocolate treats were a new thing or something we just never noticed before.....but man oh man did they look good!!  (and they were way cheaper than the chocolate treats at Disneyland)
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=DizNee Luver;37979627]That might work!! Thanx......I hadn't really thought about looking for frames!!


 
Nice group shots and pics of the kids at BBB!  Also good work on the posterboard - those pics are priceless!  I would definitely get them arranged in frames - so many cute ways to display them!

Looking forward to the Photopass pics![/QUOTE]

BBB was fun & the kids had a blast!!
Thank you....the posterboard didn't come out exactly how I hoped....but cute nonetheless!
I think I'll try to find some of those colored frames.....I think that would really be neat!!

I'm looking forward to the Photopass pics too!!!  I hope my CD shows up quick!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So I wanted to share my experience in purchasing the Premium AP this year.

I bought my first Premium AP last year & we found with the discounts we got at the DLH, food & merchandise that it paid for itself....even if we only used it for the one trip.

This year when time rolled around to renew it.....we decided to renew mine online for $409 ($20 savings).

This is how the breakdown of discounts went this trip:

Premium Annual Pass:  $409
If I had bought the 6 days for 4 Parkhoppers:  -$199 ($210 to make AP worth it)
Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Discount:  $42.34 ($166.67)
Photo Pkgs/Ride Pics Discounts:  $35.36 ($132.30)
Meals/Food Discounts:  $268.43 (now I'm ahead $136.13)
Merchandise Discounts:  $496.06 ........and the grand total is.......

$632.19 !!!!!  

So as you can see.....it was well worth it to renew the AP this year!!!  (I paid for my final World of Disney blowout with what I saved!!)  Cool Beans!!

One Side Note to keep this fair.....I did have to purchase a 3 day PH so I could do the Magic Morning with the family for $184.   So technically the savings were:  $448.19  But still came ahead on this investment!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

DizNee Luver said:


> So I wanted to share my experience in purchasing the Premium AP this year.
> 
> I bought my first Premium AP last year & we found with the discounts we got at the DLH, food & merchandise that it paid for itself....even if we only used it for the one trip.
> 
> This year when time rolled around to renew it.....we decided to renew mine online for $409 ($20 savings).
> 
> This is how the breakdown of discounts went this trip:
> 
> Premium Annual Pass:  $409
> If I had bought the 6 days for 4 Parkhoppers:  -$199 ($210 to make AP worth it)
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Discount:  $42.34 ($166.67)
> Photo Pkgs/Ride Pics Discounts:  $35.36 ($132.30)
> Meals/Food Discounts:  $268.43 (now I'm ahead $136.13)
> Merchandise Discounts:  $496.06 ........and the grand total is.......
> 
> $632.19 !!!!!
> 
> So as you can see.....it was well worth it to renew the AP this year!!!  (I paid for my final World of Disney blowout with what I saved!!)  Cool Beans!!
> 
> One Side Note to keep this fair.....I did have to purchase a 3 day PH so I could do the Magic Morning with the family for $184.   So technically the savings were:  $448.19  But still came ahead on this investment!!




And if any sort of Disney magic were to happen, you'd be able to go back again before it expires, and not have to pay to get in the parks!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyStitch626 said:


> And if any sort of Disney magic were to happen, you'd be able to go back again before it expires, and not have to pay to get in the parks!



I'm hoping to go back the first week of March for the Girl's Only Trip with the DIS Divas.....if so....then I'd have even more savings!!!   My AP would expire on the last day of the trip....so it would work out perfectly!!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Hey Laurie!!  Have been keeping up with your posts, but not able to reply very often.  Life is crazy here.  My mom's been in town, the kids start school on the 30th, Riley started football, Zoe started soccer and Ethan started both his Eagle Scout project and German at the community college.  Running around with my head cut off!
Anyway, love the pics.  I've wanted to send you the ones I took, but unfortunately I haven't been able to find the cord to connect the camera to the computer!  As soon as I do, I'll forward them to you!
We had such a magical day with you and the family!  LOVED the bbq, even if it wasn't exactly what I thought.  The food was excellent and the company even better.  And, I got some little girl hugs!


----------



## Sherry E

Laurie, I took these out of one of the 'old DLR photos' sections of my Trip Report.  I was telling you about this earlier.  These are the other two pictures from the DLH that used to be hanging there, upstairs (with all the other artwork).  They are either still there at the DLH but have moved to a totally different section, or they have been removed entirely:

ToonTown:






Haunted Mansion:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Zoemakes5 said:


> Hey Laurie!!  Have been keeping up with your posts, but not able to reply very often.  Life is crazy here.  My mom's been in town, the kids start school on the 30th, Riley started football, Zoe started soccer and Ethan started both his Eagle Scout project and German at the community college.  Running around with my head cut off!
> Anyway, love the pics.  I've wanted to send you the ones I took, but unfortunately I haven't been able to find the cord to connect the camera to the computer!  As soon as I do, I'll forward them to you!
> We had such a magical day with you and the family!  LOVED the bbq, even if it wasn't exactly what I thought.  The food was excellent and the company even better.  And, I got some little girl hugs!



Sounds like you have been busy!  Glad you've been following along......I am going to copy the pictures onto a CD & mail them to you.  Probably won't be until later next week....but I'll let you know when I get it sent out.

What did you think the BBQ would be??  The food was delicious!!  The show a bit corny.....but the kids seemed to like it!

Had a great time that day & look forward to the next time I get down there so we can meet up again!!!



Sherry E said:


> Laurie, I took these out of one of the 'old DLR photos' sections of my Trip Report.  I was telling you about this earlier.  These are the other two pictures from the DLH that used to be hanging there, upstairs (with all the other artwork).  They are either still there at the DLH but have moved to a totally different section, or they have been removed entirely:
> 
> ToonTown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haunted Mansion:



Those are awesome Sherry!!  I'm pretty sure if they had been there still, Tyler would have gotten a picture of them.  He got pins of the 4 stretching pics from HM before we left......so I know I would have found those pics for sure if he had seen them!!!  Thanx for sharing them......I love em!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm hoping to go back the first week of March for the Girl's Only Trip with the DIS Divas.....if so....then I'd have even more savings!!!   My AP would expire on the last day of the trip....so it would work out perfectly!!



Well then I sure hope you get to go!! Haha, maybe you should even take me with you


----------



## Belle Ella

Oh, and by the way ...

Thank You!!

I got some awesome mail from you today. Keeping my fingers crossed for some Disney magic that Aladdin will be happening after all.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Well then I sure hope you get to go!! Haha, maybe you should even take me with you





Belle Ella said:


> Oh, and by the way ...
> 
> Thank You!!
> 
> I got some awesome mail from you today. Keeping my fingers crossed for some Disney magic that Aladdin will be happening after all.



You can go.......please do!!!!

Your welcome......hope you get to use them.


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> You can go.......please do!!!!
> 
> Your welcome......hope you get to use them.



If I can even go next year will depend on if I'm back in school or not, but I hope to be. Been talking a lot lately about how much I miss working with kids and I think I'm getting closer to that point where I know that's what I'm going to continue studying. I forget, what are the dates of the girls trip?

Cross my fingers, toes, everything! Rest assured _somebody_ will get to experience Aladdin. I'm just pleading for it to be me!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I think the trip is March 3 to 7.

Cool about going back to school!!  Good for you!


----------



## kaoden39

I like February.  I am just saying....


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I like February.  I am just saying....



 Just not sure I'd get permission to go off in February.....biggest issue would be the money!!  Tax money usually comes in right at the end of February....I'd be pushing to have it in hand by the time the girls dates come up!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Just not sure I'd get permission to go off in February.....biggest issue would be the money!!  Tax money usually comes in right at the end of February....I'd be pushing to have it in hand by the time the girls dates come up!



Our taxes usually come around then too.  I am just trying to juggle dates you know what I mean?


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Our taxes usually come around then too.  I am just trying to juggle dates you know what I mean?



Yup Yup!!


----------



## APX

Still enjoying that food porn.


----------



## DizNee Luver

APX said:


> Still enjoying that food porn.



lol.....it's there to look at 24/7 !!  Yum-Yum!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

My Photopass CD came in today!!!!  Gonna go pic which ones to share....be back soon!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> My Photopass CD came in today!!!!  Gonna go pic which ones to share....be back soon!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Yup Yup!!



I juggle so much I should be in the circus.



DizNee Luver said:


> My Photopass CD came in today!!!!  Gonna go pic which ones to share....be back soon!!




Woohoo!!  I can hardly wait to see them!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here we go.....Photo Pass Pics!!

First Photo pass pic we did the first morning as a family:






Goofy's Kitchen.....the 2nd pose they didn't use:






Nick with Cruella:
     ***Side Note:  You will see a number of pics of Nick, because he was a good boy & remembered to stop & get photo pass pics done...he did really good....the rest of us, not so much so....lol!***






Mike, Tyler & the twins:






Nick & Derek:






Nick & Derek with Dale:










Derek, Nick & Tyler:
(So nice getting pics of the 3 older boys.....probably last time they go to Disneyland together)


----------



## DizNee Luver

Anthony getting the "knight" treatment at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Adaleah's turn to be transformed from a beautiful girl to a beautiful Princess Jasmine!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Both kids together before they went to the photo shoot:






The photo shoot in a little room set up with 2 different photo op areas:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here's a few pics of Nick:














Me with Anthony & Addy after the BBB:










Anthony & Addy:










The Princess Fantasy Faire.  Anthony & Addy with Belle:










Anthony & Addy with Tiana:






















Anthony & Addy with Ariel:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Mike, Betty, Anthony & Addy:











Anthony & Addy......LOVED this pic & actually ordered a 16x20 print of it!!







Nick:






















Tyler, Mike & Nick:














Anthony & Addy with Aladdin & Jasmine:










Nick with Aladdin & Jasmine:










Nick, Me & Mike:










Me with my sweetie!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

This was the morning I took Addy for some girl time.  We went the Pixie Hollow and saw Fawn:































Then Tinkerbell:


----------



## DizNee Luver

After leaving Pixie Hollow we went to the Princess Fantasy Faire where Addy got to see the same 3 princesses she did 2 days before.

Tiana:























Belle:



































Ariel:


----------



## kaoden39

Great pictures Laurie.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I was really excited for Anthony's Jedi pics, but super disappointed in the options for borders......very limited & only ONE didn't say Star War's Weekend-WDW  but oh well......






















Me & Tyler with the twins:










Nick, Betty, Mike, Anthony & Addy:


















Mike & Anthony:






Minnie & Friends Breakfast, 2nd Pose:






Minnie & Friends Breakfast, 3rd Pose:






Tyler, Betty, Mike, Me, Anthony & Addy:










Anthony & Addy:














Anthony, Addy & Mike:


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Great pictures Laurie.



Thanx Michele....I was pretty happy with most of them this time......a few of the night ones were too dark & a couple blurry....but not too bad!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Michele....I was pretty happy with most of them this time......a few of the night ones were too dark & a couple blurry....but not too bad!!



I was kind of disappointed there were only three spots we actually saw then and got our picture taken while we were there.  That was something I had really wanted to do.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Surf's Up with Mickey, 2nd Pose:






Nick, Betty, Derek, Me, Tyler, Mike
Shyann, Anthony, Addy & Michayla:


















Me, Nick, Addy & Anthony with Mater & Lightning McQueen:










Tyler, Nick, Me, Derek, Betty, Mike
Addy, Shyann, Anthony & Michayla:














Mike, Betty, Me, Anthony
Addy, Shyann & Michayla:


























Mike & I with the twins:












Well as much as I hate to say it......that's it folks!!  All the pictures have been uploaded & reported on, as well as the reviews & all our experiences.  I thank each & everyone of you that have been a part of our journey & thank you also for all the nice compliments!!!!  It's been a blast......can't wait for my next trip!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I was kind of disappointed there were only three spots we actually saw then and got our picture taken while we were there.  That was something I had really wanted to do.



Considering we were there in the summer....I had a hard time finding as well this trip.....only Nick seemed to find them somewhat easily.  I NEVER saw one at the partner's statue this trip & there is ALWAYS one there....weird!


----------



## Belle Ella

I love going the PhotoPass stuff. What a shame you couldn't find more photographers. I was able to find quite a few but it still feels like there are never enough or they aren't there right when you want 'em! Awesome photos though!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> I love going the PhotoPass stuff. What a shame you couldn't find more photographers. I was able to find quite a few but it still feels like there are never enough or they aren't there right when you want 'em! Awesome photos though!



They didn't seem to be out like they used to be.....we had many times we passed by the castle & there wasn't one there.  I never saw one over by the GRR Bear in the background.....the boys did.

Thanx!!


----------



## kaoden39

I love the pictures.  I am sad to see the trip coming to an end.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I love the pictures.  I am sad to see the trip coming to an end.



Me too!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Love the Photopass Pics!   That is one thing we were so disappointed in at DLR.    We didn't seem many photographers at all.   I am not buying the CD, just not worth it.   I think I am going to order a calendar for next year & that will give us copies of the few pics we liked plus a couple extra from my camera.

None of the photographers offered us the magic shots and I am not sure why I didn't even think to ask.      I always ask in WDW.   But you would think with us wearing our First Visit buttons they would have offered.  

Really love the group shots of all of you ... such great memories!


----------



## kelmac284

Great pics Laurie and I SO enjoyed your report!!  I too am sad it is over and I know my reports won't even be CLOSE to yours but I will try to make them interesting at least and I PROMISE to add more pics this time 

We will just have to think of something interesting to talk about until one of us has a report next!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Love the Photopass Pics!   That is one thing we were so disappointed in at DLR.    We didn't seem many photographers at all.   I am not buying the CD, just not worth it.   I think I am going to order a calendar for next year & that will give us copies of the few pics we liked plus a couple extra from my camera.
> 
> None of the photographers offered us the magic shots and I am not sure why I didn't even think to ask.      I always ask in WDW.   But you would think with us wearing our First Visit buttons they would have offered.
> 
> Really love the group shots of all of you ... such great memories!



I'm glad I wasn't the only one having trouble finding them!!  We usually only end up with Tinkerbell in our pics.....so I was super excited to find the photographer out at the HM......cause I knew they added in the ghost there.  I was happy that Mike ended up with the Soarin' extra....we've had pictures taken with the bridge in the background at DCA & this was the first time they did that one.  We've had the stitch one before.

We got a calendar as well as the one 16x20 photo that I loved of the kids.




kelmac284 said:


> Great pics Laurie and I SO enjoyed your report!!  I too am sad it is over and I know my reports won't even be CLOSE to yours but I will try to make them interesting at least and I PROMISE to add more pics this time
> 
> We will just have to think of something interesting to talk about until one of us has a report next!!



You'll do just fine on your report Kelly.......can't wait until you get close to your trip......that's when the fun starts!!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, Laurie - I started posting the Farmers Market photos in my TR.  I am only about halfway through.  This was as much as I could manage to load to Photobucket and post today.  I will continue with more Farmers Market and The Grove tomorrow.

Anyway, they begin on Page 61, and there's tons of food porn.

I don't know if everyone here following along on your TR knows that you were supposed to go to Farmers Market and The Grove when you were driving around L.A., past Pink's and up to Hollywood and all that, and that I was supposed to meet up with you guys at Farmers Market (until plans fell through...and then my plans fell through even beyond that!!).

So I mainly wanted to take a bunch of photos to show you, so you can determine if it looks worthwhile the next time you are in town!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Okay, Laurie - I started posting the Farmers Market photos in my TR.  I am only about halfway through.  This was as much as I could manage to load to Photobucket and post today.  I will continue with more Farmers Market and The Grove tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway, they begin on Page 61, and there's tons of food porn.
> 
> I don't know if everyone here following along on your TR knows that you were supposed to go to Farmers Market and The Grove when you were driving around L.A., past Pink's and up to Hollywood and all that, and that I was supposed to meet up with you guys at Farmers Market (until plans fell through...and then my plans fell through even beyond that!!).
> 
> So I mainly wanted to take a bunch of photos to show you, so you can determine if it looks worthwhile the next time you are in town!!



Sweet!!!  On my way over to look!!


----------



## Dobby

Great trip report!  I just read it ALL in 2 days and I wanted to say thanks for the many pics!  As a first-timer going in a month, I am one of those who is nervous going to a place I've never been before, and the pics of all the details (especially Main St. and the restaurants) are very helpful!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Dobby said:


> Great trip report!  I just read it ALL in 2 days and I wanted to say thanks for the many pics!  As a first-timer going in a month, I am one of those who is nervous going to a place I've never been before, and the pics of all the details (especially Main St. and the restaurants) are very helpful!!



I'm so glad you enjoyed it!!  Hope this helps you feel more at ease once you walk thru the gates!!  It truly is a magical place & I know you'll have the best trip!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

As you most know.....I love singing/karaoke!!  Yesterday at the State Fair, I was able to record 2 songs onto a CD.  If you're interested, I can send you an email with an attachment....but I would need your email addy's (PM those).


----------



## PoohNFriends

Thanks Diznee Luver for sharing your trip, I really enjoyed following your family's journey!


----------



## DizNee Luver

PoohNFriends said:


> Thanks Diznee Luver for sharing your trip, I really enjoyed following your family's journey!



Thank You for reading!!  I'm glad you stayed with it to the end!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Just wanted to thank everyone that has been viewing my report......I notice the number growing daily......even if you don't say hello......I really appreciate you taking the time to read &/or look at the pictures!!! 

Please feel free to say hello or ask questions.....I'm still checking this daily!!


----------



## chickyann

DizNee Luver said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone that has been viewing my report......I notice the number growing daily......even if you don't say hello......I really appreciate you taking the time to read &/or look at the pictures!!!
> 
> Please feel free to say hello or ask questions.....I'm still checking this daily!!



Just finished your TR this morning & wanted to say a big thank you for sharing your trip & especially your family with us all 

I've had a fun couple of days at Disneyland "with" you all


----------



## DizNee Luver

chickyann said:


> Just finished your TR this morning & wanted to say a big thank you for sharing your trip & especially your family with us all
> 
> I've had a fun couple of days at Disneyland "with" you all



Thank you!!

Looks like you have a trip coming up very soon!!!  We've never been able to go for Halloween or Christmas......that's my goal for the future!

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## chickyann

DizNee Luver said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Looks like you have a trip coming up very soon!!!  We've never been able to go for Halloween or Christmas......that's my goal for the future!
> 
> Have a great trip!!!



We are very excited, our first time in DL was right after your Labour day. It was so good to have short lines for our first trip, but we did miss out on Fantasmic, Haunted Mansion etc because of closures, so it will be awesome to experience a "season" on DL


----------



## Caroline NZ

I have also enjoyed reading your report. Thankyou so much for sharing.
So much informative advice and in fantastic detail.
I can't wait until June 2011 rolls round for our next trip to the USA and Disneyland.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Caroline NZ said:


> I have also enjoyed reading your report. Thankyou so much for sharing.
> So much informative advice and in fantastic detail.
> I can't wait until June 2011 rolls round for our next trip to the USA and Disneyland.



I'm so glad you enjoyed it!!!  I hope June comes quickly for you.......the waiting is the hardest part!!


----------



## Eight

Just wanted to say I've been reading this the past few days, and really enjoying it.  Especially all the pictures. I must confess that I skipped ahead to the end and I was looking at all the Photopass pictures, and I love the hitchhiking ghost one. I've never seen that effect before. Too cool.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Eight said:


> Just wanted to say I've been reading this the past few days, and really enjoying it.  Especially all the pictures. I must confess that I skipped ahead to the end and I was looking at all the Photopass pictures, and I love the hitchhiking ghost one. I've never seen that effect before. Too cool.



lol......you cheated???   Glad you liked it & the pics!!  That was the first time we found a photo pass photographer over by the HM....so we were thrilled when we saw it!!


----------



## Eight

DizNee Luver said:


> lol......you cheated???   Glad you liked it & the pics!!  That was the first time we found a photo pass photographer over by the HM....so we were thrilled when we saw it!!



Yeah.. I guess I cheated.  

But I finished the rest of it today, and man, I am impressed with how many pictures you took!  That's so great! I also really like the scrapbook page you made with everyone by the California Adventure letters. I usually just get a picture by the 'R' since my name is Rachel, but maybe next time I should try doing all of them.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Eight said:


> Yeah.. I guess I cheated.
> 
> But I finished the rest of it today, and man, I am impressed with how many pictures you took!  That's so great! I also really like the scrapbook page you made with everyone by the California Adventure letters. I usually just get a picture by the 'R' since my name is Rachel, but maybe next time I should try doing all of them.



I think I"m gonna get white frames & paint each one to match the letter & then play with how I arrange them on the wall......but this will take time & money....something I'm always short of.....lol


----------



## dizneedoll

Hi Laurie, 
Great trip report! I just finished and really loved all your pictures. Thanks for sharing them with us. We are going back in October for Halloween and will be staying at HOJO's again. I'm always interested to hear other peoples experiences with them as we've stayed there 4 times now and we really love them. I'm making a PS for Carnation Cafe just because of your pictures, I've never tried it and I'm thinking about adding Storytellers Cafe too. 

I have a question about WOC for you. I have a 4 year old son, it's just he and I and we'll be doing WOC for the first time. Ariels doesn't appeal to me so I'm thinking of doing the picnic package. My concern is being able to find a spot to see the show without obstructions or people being in the way. I'm not able to hold my son up. Do you think the viewing area for the  dining package offers unobstructed viewing that it would be worth doing Ariels even if someone wasn't thrilled with the food choices? And how long did you all wait, from time you lined up before be let to Paradise Park in until the show began? My son doesn't do well with waiting at all. 

Thanks again and your family is just beautiful!


----------



## DizNee Luver

dizneedoll said:


> Hi Laurie,
> Great trip report! I just finished and really loved all your pictures. Thanks for sharing them with us. We are going back in October for Halloween and will be staying at HOJO's again. I'm always interested to hear other peoples experiences with them as we've stayed there 4 times now and we really love them. I'm making a PS for Carnation Cafe just because of your pictures, I've never tried it and I'm thinking about adding Storytellers Cafe too.
> 
> I have a question about WOC for you. I have a 4 year old son, it's just he and I and we'll be doing WOC for the first time. Ariels doesn't appeal to me so I'm thinking of doing the picnic package. My concern is being able to find a spot to see the show without obstructions or people being in the way. I'm not able to hold my son up. Do you think the viewing area for the  dining package offers unobstructed viewing that it would be worth doing Ariels even if someone wasn't thrilled with the food choices? And how long did you all wait, from time you lined up before be let to Paradise Park in until the show began? My son doesn't do well with waiting at all.
> 
> Thanks again and your family is just beautiful!



I don't think you'll be disappointed with Carnation Cafe.....it was a very good meal!!  We enjoyed the Storyteller's.....it was fun seeing the different characters.

As for World of Color......I don't think there are any areas that would be unobstructed unless you were on the railings.  With everyone standing, you will have taller people that will block your son's view.  On the main Disneyland DIS, there is a new "Superthread" on World of Color with suggestions on good places to watch the show (including the different areas available with the picnics).  Since we only did this the one time, I can't really advise on this.  I know the reason we got the railing is because the CM was trying to help us out when we had inquired about the wheel chair area since the twins had GAC's.  We told her that we would take our chances in the dining area, but then she let us in when they let the wheelchair people go in.....so we got in before the masses were let in.....otherwise we wouldn't have been lucky enough to be on the railing.  The people are lining up as soon as they start roping off the area......so you could possibly be standing in line as early as 6pm.  I do know that the dining area is not as crowded as some of the other areas......and being at the back might not be a bad idea.....you wouldn't have to get right on top of everyone, but hang further to the back & then maybe the view wouldn't be bad....but again....I'm guessing.  I would find that thread & ask questions.....some of the people have gone multiple times & tried all the different sections & they would be in the know!!!
Good luck.......I hope you find something that will work out for you.....it truly is a wonderful show & worth the effort in going!!!!

Thanx for reading the report.....I'm glad you found some things helpful!!!!


----------



## dizneedoll

Thanks for the advice on WOC. I'll take a look at the thread they've got going.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Home sick from work today, and read your whole report in one sitting.  Thank you for all the time and work that you put into this wonderful story and into sharing your pictures with all of us.  Those that have never done a trip report have no idea how many hours you put into telling us about your adventures.  

Being a huge planner myself, I cannot imagine all the planning it took to put this trip together for your family.  Don't you often wonder if the family understands and appreciates all the thought and planning involved?   

Thank you again, I enjoyed your trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thank you very much for the kind words!! I'm glad people are still reading it!!   I think my family understands the planning involved......and are super happy they're not the ones doing it!!   It was a wonderful trip & one that will probably never be repeated with all 7 of our kids.....so something I'll remember forever.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Hi! 
I just wanted to pop in and say thank you so much for all the work and effort you have put into your trip report! I am at home recovering from surgery and I must say reading your thread over the last couple of days has been a highlight!
We are off for our family holiday of a life time in 61 sleeps!!! I have had some complications with my op and am still in the healing process. There has been a shadow over our trip as I had abdominal surgery which needs to get better before we embark on a 13 hour flight!!! I was getting a little concerned however, your trip report has re installed my excitement and anticipation once more! A self confessed Disney nut ( Minnie is just my idol!!! ) this trip means the world to myself and my family. ( we have just 3 unlike your 10!!! ) With all you have done on your trip, I can see all my time and effort planning ours will be worth it and I am once again looking forward to walking into main street.............
I have devoured all the food porn and have taken my self off to the land through you! We will be doing all of the same charcter meals and dining at the same spots as you guys did! You have answered soooooo many of the questions I had in regards to soooo many things and all from your posts! We won't be doing the BBB however as DD is 13 and I don't think hubby has enough hair for a mowhawk!!!!
We will be there for Christmas as we are arriving early December and I get to have my 43rd Birthday and celebrate by having breakfast with Minnie on the 23rd!!! Can't wait as the whole reason for going at this time of the year was so we could see the park done over for the holidays and it just happens that I get my Birthday in too!

So, thanks from the bottom of my heart for giving this Aussie her Disney spirit a lift! Can't wait to sink my teeth into one of those Monte Christos!!!
Cheers
Sue
P.S. I may need some tips on doing the TR. We are going to be in the US for a whole month ( with 3 whole weeks at the Ho Jo ) so as you can imagine there will be loads of pics! I am very much like you and love to capture the smallest details that go other wise unnoticed! I have a new camera with a fabulous 12x zoom and can't wait to use it! I am planning on doing the very detailed TR too! So, feel free to let me in on any tips to make the job easier!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Hi!
> I just wanted to pop in and say thank you so much for all the work and effort you have put into your trip report! I am at home recovering from surgery and I must say reading your thread over the last couple of days has been a highlight!
> We are off for our family holiday of a life time in 61 sleeps!!! I have had some complications with my op and am still in the healing process. There has been a shadow over our trip as I had abdominal surgery which needs to get better before we embark on a 13 hour flight!!! I was getting a little concerned however, your trip report has re installed my excitement and anticipation once more! A self confessed Disney nut ( Minnie is just my idol!!! ) this trip means the world to myself and my family. ( we have just 3 unlike your 10!!! ) With all you have done on your trip, I can see all my time and effort planning ours will be worth it and I am once again looking forward to walking into main street.............
> I have devoured all the food porn and have taken my self off to the land through you! We will be doing all of the same charcter meals and dining at the same spots as you guys did! You have answered soooooo many of the questions I had in regards to soooo many things and all from your posts! We won't be doing the BBB however as DD is 13 and I don't think hubby has enough hair for a mowhawk!!!!
> We will be there for Christmas as we are arriving early December and I get to have my 43rd Birthday and celebrate by having breakfast with Minnie on the 23rd!!! Can't wait as the whole reason for going at this time of the year was so we could see the park done over for the holidays and it just happens that I get my Birthday in too!
> 
> So, thanks from the bottom of my heart for giving this Aussie her Disney spirit a lift! Can't wait to sink my teeth into one of those Monte Christos!!!
> Cheers
> Sue
> P.S. I may need some tips on doing the TR. We are going to be in the US for a whole month ( with 3 whole weeks at the Ho Jo ) so as you can imagine there will be loads of pics! I am very much like you and love to capture the smallest details that go other wise unnoticed! I have a new camera with a fabulous 12x zoom and can't wait to use it! I am planning on doing the very detailed TR too! So, feel free to let me in on any tips to make the job easier!



Welcome Sue.....first off let me say that I hope you are healing & no complications will get between you & your trip!!  Get better quick!! 

I'm glad you were able to find things in my report to get you excited for your trip!!!  I have never been during the holidays & am soooooo jealous you'll be there for the Christmas festivities.  Just seeing the park all decorated up would be enough for me....wouldn't have to see a show, eat or get on a ride & I'd be in heaven!!!
Spending your birthday as well will be so much fun!!  Make sure you get your birthday button (you can get it a City Hall or most of the sit down restaurants & a number of the shops also have them).  Everyone will be wishing you a happy birthday!
Love doing the character meals!!  It's a great way to get a good meal but see the characters without waiting in long lines with no guarantees that they'll still be there when you finally get to the front of the line.  Minnie's usually has a number of characters.  We found going around 9:30 is just perfect because you have characters that are getting ready to go & new ones coming on.....at least that's been our experience.  Last year we saw 14 different characters!!!
Have you stayed at the HoJo before??  This was our first time & we couldn't have been happier!  They are so nice & the rooms weren't crowded like a lot of other motel rooms.  The swim areas are really nice & the kids waterpark is a blast!  The walk really isn't bad.  I think it took us 8 minutes to walk it.  I suggest crossing the street at the motel & walking along side Disneyland.  Sometimes the monorail goes almost overhead & you can hear disney sounds & music.  The other side of the street gets kinda crowded at times.

Now as for your trip report.....I'd start it now as a pre-trip report.  You are going to be here for a very long time & seeing your plans & maybe getting suggestions will help in your planning.  I make notes for everything!!  An uber-planner.  I had a huge notebook with all the important info in it.  For your trip, I'd keep a journal.  Daily I would write down what we did, where we ate, special moments, funny things, things that didn't work, etc.  That way, when I started going thru my pictures on my return home.....I was able to go through each day in my report with ease.  You have to make yourself set aside a few minutes each day to do so......you'll think oh I can catch it up tomorrow....but you'll find days start meshing into one big jumble & then you forget stuff you really wanted to share.

I look forward to seeing your journey & what else you have planned for your month long adventure!!!  If you start a report, let me know if I don't see it first!

Continued healing & sending Disney *+*+*+Magic*+*+*+* your way!!


----------



## FasPass

I'm brand new to the boards (okay, I've been browsing for months) but finally getting around to doing my first post in quite a while, and just wanted to say thank you for such an enjoyable TR and allowing all of us to go on the journey with you and your wonderful family.   I absolutely loved the food porn pics (it's 3 AM Idaho time and I'm really wanting some of that fabulous food NOW!) and I really enjoyed the variety of pics you collected along the way.  Tyler's self-pics were a kick (he's so good at keeping everything centered--when I try that something's always off center!), and I really appreciated the unity of your family in sharing the responsibilities of making sure everyone had a great time.  Another poster commented on it as well, but its just awesome to see a family that actually cooperates with each other!  I haven't been to DL since 2004 but looking forward to returning "home" in 2011, and this trip report was just enough to get me anxious to work toward making it a reality.   Thanks again for the adventure!


----------



## DizNee Luver

FasPass said:


> I'm brand new to the boards (okay, I've been browsing for months) but finally getting around to doing my first post in quite a while, and just wanted to say thank you for such an enjoyable TR and allowing all of us to go on the journey with you and your wonderful family.   I absolutely loved the food porn pics (it's 3 AM Idaho time and I'm really wanting some of that fabulous food NOW!) and I really enjoyed the variety of pics you collected along the way.  Tyler's self-pics were a kick (he's so good at keeping everything centered--when I try that something's always off center!), and I really appreciated the unity of your family in sharing the responsibilities of making sure everyone had a great time.  Another poster commented on it as well, but its just awesome to see a family that actually cooperates with each other!  I haven't been to DL since 2004 but looking forward to returning "home" in 2011, and this trip report was just enough to get me anxious to work toward making it a reality.   Thanks again for the adventure!



Welcome to the DIS!!!!!  I'm honored I got your 3rd post!! 

That food porn can be killer....especially when you're hungry!!

I'm glad you enjoyed the report & thank you for your nice compliments!   I really am blessed with a great family......that's the only reason a trip like this could have happened & been memorable!!

You'll be amazed at all the changes since your last trip.....especially with California Adventure.......you'll have lots of new things to see & do!!  I hope your trip is as *+*+*Magical*+*+* as ours was!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I entered a picture of my kids from last Halloween to the Disney Family Halloween Photo Contest......please vote for the picture at this link!!!

http://family.go.com/family-costume-contest/kooky-crazy-category/parlay---35765/

This is the picture I entered!!


----------



## kaoden39

I voted!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Michele!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Michele!!



Anytime!!  Hey I wonder if you can vote more than once?  I shall go check right now!!  You can but, only once in a 24 hour period!!  So go out there and vote, vote, vote!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I thought I'd share some of my new Disney Halloween decorations!!!  I love to decorate for the holidays......yard & inside my home.  Not as easy to decorate inside since the twins will zone in on something & never leave it alone......but we manage.....lol


























I also woke up this morning to find that some spiders helped me decorate overnight.  I put up these little ghosts yesterday afternoon & woke to find this thru-out the entire tree!!!  Thanx little spiders for the help!!!


----------



## kaoden39

So cute Laurie.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Going to Disney on Ice, "Let's Celebrate" tonight!! 







I'll be sure to share our pics from the show!!


----------



## kaoden39

Woo hoo!!  Have fun!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So Mike & I took Anthony & Addy to see the Disney on Ice, "Let's Celebrate" show on Thursday.  We went last year, but the name of that show is lost somewhere in my mind.......  I absolutely love going.  I've always loved watching ice skating but add in Disney characters I'm all for it!!  This show couldn't have been more perfect, I'm a huge fan of the holidays....decorating year round.....so when I read this show was about celebrating the different holidays from America as well as a few from around the world.....I knew I had to go.  Since we went last year, I received a pre-sale offer to get tickets for $11 each......I couldn't resist!!  Last year we paid thru the nose for the VIP seats (but since that was our first time.....I really wanted the best seats)......so I didn't see why we needed to pay that much this year.  The show was held in Portland at the Rose Garden.  Here is a pic of the set-up:






Here is the view from our seats.....not too bad...wish we could have been to the right side of the photo as this is the "center" but we still had a great view!!






Here's Addy, Mike & Anthony as we waited for the show to begin:






Now I will say....the ticket prices were awesome....but the souvenirs & snacks were ridiculous!!!  The spinny lights (you all know what I'm talking about).....were $22 each!!  The snow cone with light up cups started at $15 each, the popcorn bucket was $15 & the cotton candy was $12.  We stuck with a couple of the spinny lights & one cotton candy....yikes!

The show begins with Luminaire from Beauty & the Beast coming out to ask us to "Be Our Guest":










Belle comes out:






More & more characters come out to join in (we're told there were 50 characters in all in this show).  In the opening (in these pics) included:
Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum, White Rabbit, Dopey, Snow White, Pinocchio, Geppeto, Blue Fairy, Aladdin, Jasmine, Cinderella, Prince Charming, Tinkerbell, Peter Pan, Pluto, Goofy, Daisy Duck, Donald Duck, Minnie Mouse, Mickey Mouse, Belle, Ariel, Prince Eric, Alice, & Mad Hatter:






















































I also saw Baloo & Mowgli.....just wasn't able to get a pic of them!

This concluded the Opening Act.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Will try to get more up later!!


----------



## APX

Not a ice skating fan, but i'm sure that was very fun for you guys.


----------



## kaoden39

Cinderella looked so awkward in that lift.


----------



## DizNee Luver

APX said:


> Not a ice skating fan, but i'm sure that was very fun for you guys.



Very fun show!



kaoden39 said:


> Cinderella looked so awkward in that lift.



She was on her way down......lol


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Very fun show!
> 
> 
> 
> She was on her way down......lol



Oh okay.  Too funny.  Her position just screamed falling to me.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Second Act:

A Very Merry Un-Birthday!!  Pinocchio & Geppeto bring out the table & chairs & set up for the party.  Pinocchio lies about it being his birthday but Alice & the Mad Hatter come out & they celebrate an un-birthday with their friends.














Let the party begin!














































After the party, Mickey cleans up & with broom in hand, says something feels familiar, after Goofy places a party (sorcerer) hat & cape on him.










Mickey and the neon brooms:






































Next act will be Halloween with Jack Skellington!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

This is Halloween, this is Halloween......  This is Act 3:

This section was lead by Jack Skellington.....who got the biggest ovation for the entire show!!!  He is joined by some of the other Disney Villians.






































Cruella deVil:














Captain Hook:






Maleficent, Jafar & the Evil Queen:






The Villians:






















The Evil Queen tempting Mickey with a poisoned apple:










The Villians:










After the villians leave, Mickey is chased by ghosts (Minnie, Daisy, Donald & Pluto):










The next time I upload will have Minnie's Valentine dream!

HAVE A SAFE & HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

So cute!!

Did you all have a good time?


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> So cute!!
> 
> Did you all have a good time?



We had a great time........absolutely love going!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> We had a great time........absolutely love going!!!



That's great.  I haven't gone to an ice show for years.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sorry, got busy with the kids & their many appts.....but back to the shooooooowwwww........

Minnie's Valentine Wish starts out with her & the Fairy Godmother.














After saying the magic words.....Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo.......Minnie becomes a beautiful princess.










She is joined by:

Jasmine & Aladdin:






















Now I have to say this before someone else does.....but I was in fear that Jasmine was going to pop right out of her top!! 

Belle & the Beast....not a beast anymore....can not for the life of me come up with his name!!:










Cinderella & her prince Charming:










Mulan & Li Shang (?)  I think that's right:


















Snow White & her handsome prince:














More princesses to come!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Next to join in was Ariel & Prince Eric:






















Tiana & Prince Naveen:






















All the princesses/princes with Minnie:










Prince Mickey:






Mickey & Minnie joining in with the princesses & princes.






































And that brings us to the *+*+*+*INTERMISSION*+*+*+*






Loved the zamboni......lol










That's is for now!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ok, time to do one more installment before I have to go pick up my daughter from school:

After intermission, Mickey & Minnie have a time machine type of gadget they can use to travel the world & experience some of the different festivals & holidays.....first stop...............Hawaii for a Luau with Lilo, Stitch, Noni & David:






































































Their next stop was in Brazil for Carnivale:






















2 more installments to come!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Next stop was for Minnie in Japan for the Cherry Blossom Festival:


























Mickey went to China to join Mulan & LiShang for the Chinese New Years:


























Next stop was in New Orleans to celebrate Mardi Gras with Tiana & Prince Naveen:










































One more to go.....the Finale!!


----------



## kaoden39

So very cute.  Thank you for sharing Laurie.


----------



## DizNee Luver

The show ends with Christmas.....my favorite holiday!!  The act starts with Mickey, Minnie, Daisy, Donald, Pluto & Santa Goofy.


































They're joined by the Toy Story 3 Gang!!






































And even more friends join in the celebration!!






























SNOW!!!!!!






I absolutely LOVED this show & the characters just kept coming!!!

This is who I saw:
Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy, Goofy & Pluto

Snow White & her prince & Dopey, Cinderella & Prince Charming & her Fairy Godmother, Belle & the beast & Luminaire, Jasmine & Aladdin, Ariel & Prince Eric, Tiana & Prince Naveen, Mulan & LiShang

Geppetto, Pinocchio & the Blue Fairy

Peter Pan & Tinkerbell

Alice, Mad Hatter, White Rabbit, Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum

Jack Skellington, Jafar, Evil Queen, Cruella deVil, Maleficent & Capt. Hook

Lilo, Stitch, Noni & David

Buzz Lightyear, Woody, Jessie, Rex, Ham & I have no idea what that was....lol  Haven't seen the movie yet!

Baloo & Mowgli (which I really wish I could have gotten a picture of the 2 of them!!)

And according to my calculations.....we saw 51 characters in all!!!!!

Amazing evening & highly recommend going if you get the chance!!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

Laurie, I don't think anyone posted this yet, but the Beast's name is Adam. It's a very obscure bit of trivia though, it's never mentioned in the movie or its various sequels.


----------



## DizNee Luver

joyfulDisneytears said:


> Laurie, I don't think anyone posted this yet, but the Beast's name is Adam. It's a very obscure bit of trivia though, it's never mentioned in the movie or its various sequels.



I figured there was name out there but we sure couldn't find it!!  Thank you so much for that information.....seems weird to call him the beast, when he isn't anymore......lol !!


----------



## Belle Ella

Love your Disney on Ice photos! That particular show doesn't come out to us until April/March of 2011 but you'd better believe I'll be going.

 Hope all is going well with you!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Love your Disney on Ice photos! That particular show doesn't come out to us until April/March of 2011 but you'd better believe I'll be going.
> 
> Hope all is going well with you!



It really was a great show!!  Glad you'll get the opportunity to see it!!

Things here have been nutty to say the least.......Anthony has been totally out of control, Addy is imitating Anthony's behaviors, Shyann is needy & Michayla decided to add seizures to her already impressive medical chart.

We're seriously thinking about moving to Sacramento area next summer......thoughts??


----------



## DizNee Luver

Starting a new PTR & here's the link for those interested!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38891100#post38891100


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thank goodness I was so thorough on these reports.....these might be the only copies of pictures I have left!!!!  Hubby crashed out our computer because we had a virus that took over & we moved everything to our e-drive but when he got all done.......the computer can't find the e-drive!!!   I have thousands & thousands of pictures on the e-drive from the last 5 years........most were ONLY on the drive.....no back-ups since our CD burner was freezing up due to the stupid virus!!  We're praying that when we take the computer in somewhere that they will be able to recover these priceless photos!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Thank goodness I was so thorough on these reports.....these might be the only copies of pictures I have left!!!!  Hubby crashed out our computer because we had a virus that took over & we moved everything to our e-drive but when he got all done.......the computer can't find the e-drive!!!   I have thousands & thousands of pictures on the e-drive from the last 5 years........most were ONLY on the drive.....no back-ups since our CD burner was freezing up due to the stupid virus!!  We're praying that when we take the computer in somewhere that they will be able to recover these priceless photos!!



I am sure that if you find the right computer person they should be able to find the pictures.  

Didn't you post them all on photobucket too?


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I am sure that if you find the right computer person they should be able to find the pictures.
> 
> Didn't you post them all on photobucket too?



The ones from the trip but not all the kid pics......very depressing just thinking about it......now to get some money together to take the computer in.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> The ones from the trip but not all the kid pics......very depressing just thinking about it......now to get some money together to take the computer in.



Oh gosh I honestly hadn't thought of that.  For this reason I hate digital cameras.  I am heart broken for you.


----------



## SnowWhite09

Diznee Luver thanks so much for posting such a comprehensive trip report.  It was by far the best trip report I have read so far and I absolutely love all the photos!  Just fantastic and I can't wait to read your next one!


----------



## DizNee Luver

SnowWhite09 said:


> Diznee Luver thanks so much for posting such a comprehensive trip report.  It was by far the best trip report I have read so far and I absolutely love all the photos!  Just fantastic and I can't wait to read your next one!



Thank You Soooooo Much!!!    I'm glad you liked it!!  I've started a PTR & the link is below.....I'm going back solo for an all girls trip!!  Hopefully you'll check that one out!!!


----------



## SnowWhite09

DizNee Luver said:


> Thank You Soooooo Much!!!    I'm glad you liked it!!  I've started a PTR & the link is below.....I'm going back solo for an all girls trip!!  Hopefully you'll check that one out!!!



I have just started reading your next pre-trip report. I am looking forward to going on the girl's trip one year, but coming from Australia it may be a few years away. DD will be 18 in 4 and a bit year's time and if the girl's only trips are still going then it would be a great thing to do together! Have fun!


----------



## DizNee Luver

SnowWhite09 said:


> I have just started reading your next pre-trip report. I am looking forward to going on the girl's trip one year, but coming from Australia it may be a few years away. DD will be 18 in 4 and a bit year's time and if the girl's only trips are still going then it would be a great thing to do together! Have fun!



That would be awesome if you could join in one of these years!!!  They usually go in the spring time & this is the 4th year & it's still going strong.  We have a gal that has joined us from Switzerland......so having one from Australia would be very cool.........the DIS girls go global!!!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

kaoden39 said:


> My DD Kody insists that Snow Whites Scary Adventure is scary.





Well scary is in the name of the ride LOL


----------



## kaoden39

TheColtonsMom said:


> Well scary is in the name of the ride LOL



I can make this even funnier.  She is 16 and saying that.


----------



## DizNee Luver




----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


>



Oh yeah she's a pistol.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Oh my goodness, this thread is over 60,000 views!!!!  Thank you  Thank you for stopping by & taking a look!!!  

Please feel free to say hello!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'm really blown away from the amount of views!!!  For those interested, I've started a PTR for my March 3 trip with the DIS Divas.  The thread is listed below in my signature or you can look for "Becoming an Official Dis Diva".  Thanx!!


----------

